# DIY Tobacco Recipes



## Andre

@Viper_SA's thread here is getting very long and encompasses all categories of juices. As was suggested let us slowly start threads for each category of juice (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast). I shall start tobacco. Feel free to take responsibility for any of the other categories.

*Please only post DIY Tobacco recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like. *
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Feel free to repost your favourite Tobacco recipes from the thread mentioned above.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX:*

INW Gold Ducat single flavour with some options here, here and here. (@method1, @Andre, @rogue zombie)
A mild and creamy cigar with 3 FA tobaccos here. (@Andre)
Bold, black tobacco with FA Perique Black and FA Dark Vapure here. (@Andre)
A light, mild tobacco with a touch of mint & menthol with INW Morning Rain here. (@method1)
In your face tobacco (Gitanes) verging on cigar with FA Burley and TFA Western here. (@Patrick)
The ultimate RY4 with TFA RY4 Double here. (@rogue zombie)
Smooth and light with TFA RY4 Double and some CLY concentrates here. (@GregF)
DaVinci, a dark pipe tobacco with a smoky finish and dark chocolate aftertaste. A creation by @rogue zombie
Light brown tobacco with Cardamom top notes here. (@Andre)
Black Gold, dark pipe tobacco with slight fruity notes by @Viper_SA.
Sweetish and mellow tobacco. Clone of Ahlusion's The Godfather. (@Petrus)
Gold Plums - light, creamy golden tobacco with slight fruit nuances by @Viper_SA.
Halo Tribeca clone (RY4 with nutty type). (@Huffapuff)
Cherry tobacco. Light tobacco with fresh cherry, but this (No 29 below) one is preferred if you do not like Black Cherry. (@Andre)
Bohannon's Boots (V2 at 43 below), a brownish tobacco with bitter sweet fruits And Durandt's Treachery (V2 at 45 below), a dark and sinister tobacco, by @Viper_SA
A great cigarette replacement here. (@GregF)
Cathouse Nipple - a light, mild and creamy tobacco with subtle fruit hints by @Viper_SA.
Caramel Glory, a sweet Caramel with more than usual tobacco intensity. (@Huffapuff)
Cuban Dark. Cigar, strong but not overly so. (@GregF)
Wyatt Earp, a mild, toasted cigarette like tobacco with hints of almond by @Viper_SA.
Doc Holiday, a very light and sophisticated tobacco with a sweet edge by @Viper_SA.
Billy the Kid, Western type of tobacco with nuances of dark Latakias by @Viper_SA.
Camel and Camel Lights, without the ashtray taste. (@Andre)
Grandpa's Pear, light and mild tobacco with great pear notes by @Viper_SA.
Just Turkish, spicy and aromatic. (@Andre)
Paradise Plum, bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. (@Andre)
7 Guns, a little sweet with smoky undertone tobacco by @Viper_SA.
Connoisseur's Cigar, a full on cigar. (@Andre)
Ultimate Cherry Tobacco, light and airy. (@Andre)
CG Brown Remix. A mildly sweet, bold brown tobacco with a warm, dense and buttery vape. A lingering caramel exhale with nutty notes. (@Huffapuff)
English Blend. (@Andre)
Coconut Cowboy, coconut tobacco with a little butterscotch sweet, a little nutty and a little ashy, using some CLY concentrates. (@GregF)
Deutsch Ducat, balanced chocolate and coconut notes. High reward after a long steep. (@Patrick)
Castro, very dry and true cigar. (@GregF)
FA Glory, a great standalone flavour - a nutty, mid-sweet, brown tobacco. Moist and dense. (@Andre, @Huffapuff and @NewOobY)
Durandt's Treachery, a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Reported by @GregF
Cuban Heel, a tobacco lime party of note. (@Andre)
Smoking Snake, "one hell of a RY4 tobacco" with pear. (@Petrus)
Dawn Spirit, a lightly mentholated tobacco. (@Andre)
FA 7 Leaves, a light and bright tobacco. (@Andre)
Glory Swirl, nutty vanilla tobacco by @Greyz.
Bitter Sweet Moments, limey and acidy tobacco offset by cherry. An @incredible_hullk concoction.
Bohannon's Boots (dark & spicy flue cured tobacco) and Black Valentine (chocolate and coffee tobacco) by @Viper_SA.
Bohannon's Bride (dark tobacco with sweet fruits) and Cat-house Nipples (light golden tobacco with suble fruit and sweet nuances) by @Viper_SA.
Durandt's Treachery (dark and sinister tobacco) by @Viper_SA.
Marlboro Light (@GregF)
Hell's Teeth, dark and bold tobacco with hazelnut dominant on the inhale. (@GregF)
Tabacorium, smooth, slightly sweet and nutty. (@GregF)
Cpt. Jack Sparrow, full-bodied and mellow tobacco with a hint of sweet and dark, bitterish chocolate note. A @Viper_SA creation.
Long John Silver, a sweetish tobacco with rum and smoked plum notes, balanced by a dry compliment of Cuban Cigar. A @Viper_SA concoction.
Blackbeard, heavy, dark on the dry side tobacco - smoky and slightly bitter, as concocted by @Viper_SA.
Athos - plain, rolled cigarette tobacco taste by @Viper_SA.
Aramis - pear-ish tobacco for after dinner drinks by @Viper_SA.
D'Artagnan - a dark, dry and smoky pipe tobacco presented by @Viper_SA.
Porthos - a dark, smoky tobacco with brandy and "Camel-like" notes from @Viper_SA.
Copperhead Road, a smooth Bourbon tobacco concocted by @Raindance.
Apple-Bacco, warm and smokey, with delicious hints of apple and caramel. (@Huffapuff)
Caramel Apple 'Bacco. (@RichJB)
Flavorah Kentucky Blend, a toasted dark brown pipe tobacco - @Andre.
Amkara - dry, bitter and spicy tobacco for a change of pace, by @GregF.
Apple Bac by @GregF.
Pear-i-licious, creamy caramel pear kicked on by tobacco. From @incredible_hullk's recipe collection.
Smooth Famous Tobacco, think of a Magnum Hazelnut Ice Cream with tobacco notes. (@Petrus)
Dark Chocolate Cream, a dark chocolate, cream with a hint of vanilla, mile pipe tobacco. Presented by @hands.
Winston Lights. (@William Vermaak)
Real Stinkies. (@GregF)
Perique Pipe. (@GregF)
Old Habits, a real cigarette taste, distinctive Latakia. (@GregF)
Salted CCC Pipe, lightly salted creamy caramel complemented by a sweet pipe tobacco taste. A @GregF creation.
Picasso V 3451, tobacco with some spicy and chocolate notes. Created by @rogue zombie.
Van Gogh, a mild tobacco with a baker's kiss. Sweat and toil of @rogue zombie.
Ole Paps Spiked Peach Tobacco, tobacco with refreshing peach for a change of pace. (@GregF)
Greg's R&M, perfect Rum and Maple Tobacco. Created by @GregF. Also see this thread.
Cigarette Smoke Tobacco Ultimate - stronger and more complicated cigarette replacement with a bit more spice. Reported by @GregF.
Black Blade - strong, harsh, deep and dark, a kicker. (GregF).
The Kretek Cure - an awesome clove tobacco vape. (@Andre)
Fidel's Private Stock - a smooth Cubano cigar with a touch of sweet almond. (@GregF)
Du Pear - a delicious and subtle pear flavored tobacco. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Artic Queen - a true kool (cold) cigarette tobacco juice. (@GregF)
Creamy Cuban - as the title says. (@GregF)
Cherry Almond Cigar - very light cherry, vaguely nutty, lightly wooded cigar. (@GregF).
Eclipse, an aromatic tobacco sweetened with cream and amaretto with some hazelnut nuttiness. A remix of Space Jam Eclipse. (@incredible_hullk).
Pablo, chocolate RY4 with a hint of hazelnut and a cuban twist. Proudly created by @Dubz.
BBC (Bacco Bakery Cream). Mild and moist tobacco with subtle bakery notes finished off with thick vanilla cream. Created in umGungundlovu by @Faheem777.
Khanjar. An exotic turkish, citrus & mint tobacco. From the famous mixologist @method1.
FA Soho @ 12%. Everything you love about Ry4 only better. Suggested by @SthrnMixer, tested by @Andre.
Paul's Ry4, a forum favourite Ry4. Created by @Paul33.
Holy Holy Custard, a velvety vanilla custard blended with rich caramel and touch of tobacco. By @Rude Rudi.
Tashy's Bacco++. Co-created by @Tashy and @Dietz.
Deez Vanilla Bacco. Creation of @Dietz.
TABS. Very sweet, pretty strong cinnamon with a tobacco back note. Concocted by the tobacco mix master @GSM500.
Honey Wood. An amazing super smooth honey flavoured woodsy tobacco. In the tradition of 4:20 Happy Tobacco. By tobacco expert @GSM500.
Dark Honey. Dark and strong tobacco flavour with hints of honey and nuts. By @GSM500.
Zama Zama. Sweetish, but not too sweet tobacco vape. Created by @GregF.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## method1

Deleted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> @Viper_SA's thread here is getting very long and encompasses all categories of juices. As was suggested let us slowly start threads for each category of juice (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast). I shall start tobacco. Feel free to take responsibility for any of the other categories.
> 
> *Please only post DIY Tobacco recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like. *
> *If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
> Feel free to repost your favourite Tobacco recipes from the thread mentioned above.


This is such a good idea interested to see all the other recipes for desserts, fruits etc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> INW Gold Ducat - 4%
> 
> Nice 'n simple
> 
> Optional - INW Cherry 0.5 (any higher and it tastes like cough syrup)
> Optional 1% Shisha Vanilla


Ah, thank you. Saw a similar recipe here, but using TFA Vanilla Swirl in stead of Shisha Vanilla. Certainly on my to mix list now that we have INW Gold Ducat available locally from @YeOldeOke here. And they stock the INW Cherry.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I like INW Gold Ducat at 3%.

That's my submission for now as I am still tweaking a few.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Ah, thank you. Saw a similar recipe here, but using TFA Vanilla Swirl in stead of Shisha Vanilla. Certainly on my to mix list now that we have INW Gold Ducat available locally from @YeOldeOke here. And they stock the INW Cherry.



Ooh looks nice.. 0.6 cherry though.. living dangerously!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My DIY Tobacco Journey started off at a most successful sprint with HIC's Bora Bora White, which I reported on here.

The next two, which I mixed and have tasted, are not worth reporting on, unfortunately.

It was with trepidation that I decided to mix Frogs Perique & Dark Vapour Tobacco recipe as some say FA Perique and FA Dark Vapure are extremely harsh and unvapeable, even at 1.0 %. And this recipe has it at higher percentages.

Mixed it on 2 June 2016 and had my first taste this evening, 27 June 2016. Thus, just more than three weeks of steeping/curing.

I am more than pleasantly surprised. For sure a very bold tobacco, but not harsh at all - maybe the work of FA MTS Vape Wizard. Black tobacco - strong, dark and somewhat biting, but also creamy, earthy and smoky with some cocoa notes. Probably not an all day vape, but only for those special occasions. I shall certainly have it in my arsenal.
EDIT on 30 June 2016: Being vaping this all week. Getting smoother and mellower every day. An ADV for sure.

Here is the recipe:

*Analux*





EDIT: Nowadays I add 0.5 % FA Black Fire and 0.5 % INW Cuban Cigar (Absolute Tobacco). And decreased FA MTS Vape Wizard to 0.5 %. For real luxury I add 15 % of El Toro Cigarillos, which is a NET tobacco.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre I love Perique Black and Dark Vapure. Thanks for this. I'll probably chuck some Black Smoke in it as well, just for good measure. A flavor I think will be well worth having is FW Ankara tobacco. Really love the smell of it. Also very "spicy/herby"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Deleted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> My DIY Tobacco Journey started off at a most successful sprint with HIC's Bora Bora White, which I reported on here.
> 
> The next two, which I mixed and have tasted, are not worth reporting on, unfortunately.
> 
> It was with trepidation that I decided to mix Frogs Perique & Dark Vapour Tobacco recipe as some say FA Perique and FA Dark Vapure are extremely harsh and unvapeable, even at 1.0 %. And this recipe has it at higher percentages.
> 
> Mixed it on 2 June 2016 and had my first taste this evening, 27 June 2016. Thus, just more than three weeks of steeping/curing.
> 
> I am more than pleasantly surprised. For sure a very bold tobacco, but not harsh at all - maybe the work of FA MTS Vape Wizard. Cigar - strong, dark and somewhat biting, but also creamy, earthy and smoky with some cocoa notes. Probably not an all day vape, but only for those special occasions. I shall certainly have it in my arsenal.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> 
> *Perique Vapure*


Wow. So maybe something like El Torro Cigarello? That stuff kicked my ass, but I loved it with a Whisky or similar.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Wow. So maybe something like El Torro Cigarello? That stuff kicked my ass, but I loved it with a Whisky or similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Some similarities, but this one is a bit sweeter, more aromatic and bolder! Perfect with a Whiskey or similar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Here's one that forms the basis for one of my upcoming releases, hopefully it doesn't reach the market before I get to it
> 
> INW Morning Rain Tobacco- 3%
> FA Fig Fresh - 3%
> FA Fuji - 0.5%
> 
> It's a light, mild tobacco with a touch of mint and a lighter touch of menthol, paired with some nice fresh fruit.


Thank you. Looks very interesting. Now we need to get a vendor to stock INW Morning Rain. Glad tobacco will be getting some attention in the local juice market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Funny thing @Andre , @rogue zombie , I always found Dark Vapure and Perique Blwck to remind me more of a dark european pipe tobacco, not cigar, but then again, only cigars I've ever had were King Edward and Ritmeester Moods, lol. Hate cherry cigars with a passion. Smells good when someone else smokes them, but I cant stand the taste. FA Latakia is also a nice tobacco for me. Glory is way different, but I still enjoy it. Totally opposite in the spectrum. More like a refined 555 or DK from TFA. Also like 7 Leaves. Shade and Storm, not my favorites. Virginia I find very sweet and not like I'd hoped. I see INW almost has a counter part for every FA tobacco. FW Coumarin pipe, skip. Way too weak for my taste. I like smoky, peaty single malts that most of my friends hate, like Lagavullin and Lophraig.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous winner winner thread @Andre 
Am watching this with much interest
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

The only tobacco's I do are non commercial NET's that are home extracted. Too many of those store bought have a chemical aftertaste to me. 

Top of my NET's list are the Latakia pipe tobacco's that I mix the 100% VG extractions at 25%-50% with 100% VG depending on the tobacco used. You can start lower at 10%-15% and work up to your personal tastes though (I like them in-your-face).

A couple worth trying if you get into extracting NET's (VG extractions done right requires around $300-$400 in equipment), or know someone who will extract them for you AND if you like the smoky, peppery, earthy, leathery flavor of Latakia in a lighter blend to start is Sutliff Voodoo Queen and Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jono90

@Spydro 
Just like to know if you can point us to a website or have like a nice detailed tutorial for doing NETS? 
and also do you find your wick and coil last not as long when using NETS?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Funny thing @Andre , @rogue zombie , I always found Dark Vapure and Perique Blwck to remind me more of a dark european pipe tobacco, not cigar, but then again, only cigars I've ever had were King Edward and Ritmeester Moods, lol. Hate cherry cigars with a passion. Smells good when someone else smokes them, but I cant stand the taste. FA Latakia is also a nice tobacco for me. Glory is way different, but I still enjoy it. Totally opposite in the spectrum. More like a refined 555 or DK from TFA. Also like 7 Leaves. Shade and Storm, not my favorites. Virginia I find very sweet and not like I'd hoped. I see INW almost has a counter part for every FA tobacco. FW Coumarin pipe, skip. Way too weak for my taste. I like smoky, peaty single malts that most of my friends hate, like Lagavullin and Lophraig.


Yes, of course you are right. It is not a cigar, but neither a pipe tobacco as we know the mostly brown tobaccos locally and the little bit of pipe that I did smoke. I shall call it black tobacco. Love the taste. See the real Black Perique tobacco is processed and fermented and is earthy, sharp and strong - like that recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> The only tobacco's I do are non commercial NET's that are home extracted. Too many of those store bought have a chemical aftertaste to me.
> 
> Top of my NET's list are the Latakia pipe tobacco's that I mix the 100% VG extractions at 25%-50% with 100% VG depending on the tobacco used. You can start lower at 10%-15% and work up to your personal tastes though (I like them in-your-face).
> 
> A couple worth trying if you get into extracting NET's (VG extractions done right requires around $300-$400 in equipment), or know someone who will extract them for you AND if you like the smoky, peppery, earthy, leathery flavor of Latakia in a lighter blend to start is Sutliff Voodoo Queen and Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury.


I was a NET prophet for most of my vaping life. Only vaped NET tobaccos. Started with Heather's Heavenly Vapes, some from naturally-extracted-tabaccos.com and still vape El Toro Cigarillos from House of Liquid and Tarks Select Reserve Matador. None of the tobacco flavoured juices or tobacco concentrates were to my liking. Until I started DIY again about 3 months ago. The tobacco concentrates have certainly improved vastly and I have mixed two now that can stand up to NETs in all respects imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I was a NET prophet for most of my vaping life. Only vaped NET tobaccos. Started with Heather's Heavenly Vapes, some from naturally-extracted-tabaccos.com and still vape El Toro Cigarillos from House of Liquid and Tarks Select Reserve Matador. None of the tobacco flavoured juices or tobacco concentrates were to my liking. Until I started DIY again about 3 months ago. The tobacco concentrates have certainly improved vastly and I have mixed two now that can stand up to NETs in all respects imho.


I've seen hinted at that FA and INW tobacco range are "targeting" for a lack of a better term, the NET market.

With the authentic taste of those I have tested, I believe it. And because they are used in small percentages, personally, I don't feel the need to NET (to save money).

Also, making 6mg strong tobacco juices, and the liquid is so light, it's easy on the coil and wick.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> @Spydro
> Just like to know if you can point us to a website or have like a nice detailed tutorial for doing NETS?
> and also do you find your wick and coil last not as long when using NETS?


Here on ECF is a whole sub-forum on liquid extraction from tobacco. Have fun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

@Andre @rogue zombie 
what INW flavours can you recommend?
I been using mainly TFA cubano. which i quiet like. 
didnt really love any of the Flavour art ones.


----------



## Spydro

Jono90 said:


> @Spydro
> Just like to know if you can point us to a website or have like a nice detailed tutorial for doing NETS?
> and also do you find your wick and coil last not as long when using NETS?



I could write up a method or two, but there is no need. There are many methods for doing NET's yourself, and just doing some simple searches on line will find you all the information you could possibly want on doing them with any of the methods used. The education is worth the effort to find which method you will decide to settle on.

IE for starters... https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=extracting+tobacco+NET's

NET's do gunk up coils/wicks faster. How fast depends on a lot of different factors. But the cleaner the extract (by using the right vacuum and filter sets equipment) the less they gunk coils. PG extracts are easier to filter, can even be done without vacuum if you have plenty of time on your hands and quality filter sets to do them in (some even get by just using coffee filters several times, but that's cave man stuff and might taste like a caveman long dead would smell). They'll gunk faster than vacuumed but may get you through a couple of days of constant use instead of the far more advanced amount of time I can get by with vacuumed 100% VG (but I also don't vape NET's constantly, they are quiet time treat vapes same as some of my pipe smoking was). You'll also have to do the long aging process before they are the best they can be that can be as long as 2-3 months the old fashioned ways (there are shortcuts, same as with NEF's).

The coils themselves can be dry burned to renew them easy enough, and just rewicked. And you will want to pit stop your atty itself on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> @Andre @rogue zombie
> what INW flavours can you recommend?
> I been using mainly TFA cubano. which i quiet like.
> didnt really love any of the Flavour art ones.


I have not used any INW tobacco flavours yet. Gold Ducat on its way. @method1 and @rogue zombie like it. See recipes earlier in the thread. I have tried some FA ones, which I like. In the Bora Bora recipe above a combination of 7 Leaves Ultimate, Burley and Cuban Supreme is used. In the other recipe Perique Black and Dark Vapure is used.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90

thanks everyone for all the advise.
i dont know if its just me. But im a huge fan of Tobacco flavours. 
i found the switch to vaping extremely easy when i vaped Tobacco flavours. (maybe a mental thing)
for me i was a smoker that liked smoking alot and the finer tones of a just light cig or a freshly opened pack and when you didnt have one for awhile,etc
and personally i did try dessert and fruit flavour and i found i berry flavour i enjoyed but then a friend ruined it for me and the 600mls is growing whiskers lol but for me they would always sit.and i go back to tobacco. 
And now im at a year of vaping and vape tobacco only and my nicotine is down to 2mg, i found myself wanting less and less throat hit and more cloud and flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Jono90 said:


> thanks everyone for all the advise.
> i dont know if its just me. But im a huge fan of Tobacco flavours.
> i found the switch to vaping extremely easy when i vaped Tobacco flavours. (maybe a mental thing)
> for me i was a smoker that liked smoking alot and the finer tones of a just light cig or a freshly opened pack and when you didnt have one for awhile,etc
> and personally i did try dessert and fruit flavour and i found i berry flavour i enjoyed but then a friend ruined it for me and the 600mls is growing whiskers lol but for me they would always sit.and i go back to tobacco.
> And now im at a year of vaping and vape tobacco only and my nicotine is down to 2mg, i found myself wanting less and less throat hit and more cloud and flavour



Gratz on the year milestone. The "growing whiskers" brought on a smile.
Down to 2mg soon to be 0mg, then a card carrying flavor chaser and a cloud chaser. You don't need clouds though, just flavor rich vapor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

@Spydro 
Thanks man! 
well basically i loved the berries and had it almost every day and one night we met up for drinks and i told him to taste it.
he isnt even a vaper or smoker but does enjoy a hubbly every now and then and so he tasted it and was like thats crap! tastes like toilet spray! 
those exact words stuck in my head and to this very day i cant vape it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Jono90 said:


> @Andre @rogue zombie
> what INW flavours can you recommend?
> I been using mainly TFA cubano. which i quiet like.
> didnt really love any of the Flavour art ones.


I've only had INW Gold Ducat so far and recommend it.

It's like a dark pipe tobacco, like the kind used to make Rum and Maple. But minus the actual Rum and Maple. It has a sort of dark chocolate aftertaste. Very aromatic and very nice 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patrick

Gitanes homage
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/598996/Gitanes+homage

2% Burley (FA)
2.5% Caramel (FA)
4% Catalan Cream (FA)
1% Holiday Spice (TPA)
1% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
2% Toasted Almond (TPA)
3% Western (TPA)

Flavor total: 15.5%
Western is a bit of a shock. It's a dead ringer for Gitanes. Among the poseurs that I used to hang with in the 80s you were either a Left Bank Gitanes kinda guy or a Gauloises artiste. I was the latter, but for any of you out who were the former, this will bring back the those heady days.

For those of you that don't know the flavour, it is in your face tobacco almost verging on a cigar, and ashy with a decent throat hit. I added the cream to lift it and the caramel, nutmeg (Holiday Spice) and almond to give it lesser notes and complexity. The burley is there purely to drag the mix towards a more mainstream tobacco flavour.

Steep: 3-4 weeks.

@Viper_SA - it goes very nicely with a bog wet single malt, late at night.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## picautomaton

Andre said:


> I was a NET prophet for most of my vaping life. Only vaped NET tobaccos. Started with Heather's Heavenly Vapes, some from naturally-extracted-tabaccos.com and still vape El Toro Cigarillos from House of Liquid and Tarks Select Reserve Matador. None of the tobacco flavoured juices or tobacco concentrates were to my liking. Until I started DIY again about 3 months ago. The tobacco concentrates have certainly improved vastly and I have mixed two now that can stand up to NETs in all respects imho.



Just a question on NET's. If you are using cigarette tobacco or pipe tobacco to make an NET would the added chemicals in the tobaccos also be extracted into the liquid. I would imagine you would need raw tobacco to make a clean NET.


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Gitanes homage
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/598996/Gitanes+homage
> 
> 2% Burley (FA)
> 2.5% Caramel (FA)
> 4% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 1% Holiday Spice (TPA)
> 1% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 2% Toasted Almond (TPA)
> 3% Western (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 15.5%
> Western is a bit of a shock. It's a dead ringer for Gitanes. Among the poseurs that I used to hang with in the 80s you were either a Left Bank Gitanes kinda guy or a Gauloises artiste. I was the latter, but for any of you out who were the former, this will bring back the those heady days.
> 
> For those of you that don't know the flavour, it is in your face tobacco almost verging on a cigar, and ashy with a decent throat hit. I added the cream to lift it and the caramel, nutmeg (Holiday Spice) and almond to give it lesser notes and complexity. The burley is there purely to drag the mix towards a more mainstream tobacco flavour.
> 
> @Viper_SA - it goes very nicely with a bog wet single malt, late at night.


To the taste bubble I now have in my head this comes across as divine. Love nutmeg. Thank you, shall give it a go as soon as I can get Western in my cupboard. Presume some curing required?

EDIT: See you say 3 - 4 weeks steep in the link destination. Maybe edit your post above accordingly?


----------



## CraftyZA

picautomaton said:


> Just a question on NET's. If you are using cigarette tobacco or pipe tobacco to make an NET would the added chemicals in the tobaccos also be extracted into the liquid. I would imagine you would need raw tobacco to make a clean NET.



Not a recipe as such, but some good pointers on net extraction. 

Do not create net from cigarettes. It is horrible tasting and full of bad stuff. Cheap cigars contains the same crap. Stay away. I usually create my net from green Virginia that you can buy fresh from your local tobacco shop. 

Also do not extract for extended periods. I found the best flavour comes from raising the temp to about 40-50 degrees, then after 3 hours remove, and strain.
Do not use aggressive solvents for the extraction either. Vodka sounds like a good idea, but it extracts compounds that you do not want. 80% pg, 10% vg, 10% water is a good solvent for net extraction.
Do not ever squeeze the tobacco. Squeezing is a sure fire way to introduce some horrible flavours into your juice. Let it strain naturally through a coffee filter. I filter mine 3 times, then bottle, and let it stand. Once the particles settled out i carefully decant to new container.
I will do a video at some stage.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> To the taste bubble I now have in my head this comes across as divine. Love nutmeg. Thank you, shall give it a go as soon as I can get Western in my cupboard. Presume some curing required?
> 
> EDIT: See you say 3 - 4 weeks steep in the link destination. Maybe edit your post above accordingly?



Thanks. Original post has been amended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

im getting all the Tobacco INW flavours i can find. coming later today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi guys, I have made a Ry4 that looks promising, the juice are busy steeping, the moment I vape and like I will definitely share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Imotions

how can i get a bit more of that caramel taste to a ry4 blend? or is there a caramel liquid avail im ordering bbm from VK but is there another? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Subbed. I am excited for this thread. I've been meaning to get into tobacco for some time. Anyone tried a white chocolate cappuccino tobacco yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Not a recipe as such, but some good pointers on net extraction.
> 
> Do not create net from cigarettes. It is horrible tasting and full of bad stuff. Cheap cigars contains the same crap. Stay away. I usually create my net from green Virginia that you can buy fresh from your local tobacco shop.
> 
> Also do not extract for extended periods. I found the best flavour comes from raising the temp to about 40-50 degrees, then after 3 hours remove, and strain.
> Do not use aggressive solvents for the extraction either. Vodka sounds like a good idea, but it extracts compounds that you do not want. 80% pg, 10% vg, 10% water is a good solvent for net extraction.
> Do not ever squeeze the tobacco. Squeezing is a sure fire way to introduce some horrible flavours into your juice. Let it strain naturally through a coffee filter. I filter mine 3 times, then bottle, and let it stand. Once the particles settled out i carefully decant to new container.
> I will do a video at some stage.


Thank you. Looking forward to that video! Be sure to post it right here.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Imotions said:


> how can i get a bit more of that caramel taste to a ry4 blend? or is there a caramel liquid avail im ordering bbm from VK but is there another?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You can add a caramel candy to it or similar 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

ohk thanks @kyle_redbull... lol looking at my question its kinda obvious 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dstroya

CraftyZA said:


> Not a recipe as such, but some good pointers on net extraction.
> 
> I usually create my net from green Virginia that you can buy fresh from your local tobacco shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any chance you'd be willing to sell some? I smoked Golden Virginia for 12 years and your post is giving me cravings


----------



## GrantRez420

Really excited about this thread.
To be honest, the only reason I decided to go the diy route was to try clone or get similar results to the old Black Cigar by vape elixir. Since the new formula came out I simply can't enjoy it.. need to find a good recipe

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jono90

got my flavours today. 
mixed everything. havent tried anything yet. smells amazing though!
i got the following flavours:

FlavourArt Tuscan Reserve Ultimate 

Inawera 7 Leaves 

Inawera Black Cat for Pipe 

Inawera Black Cherry 

Inawera Flue Cured 

Inawera French Pipe 

Inawera Gold Ducat 

Inawera Maxx Blend 

Inawera US Red Mix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

dstroya said:


> Any chance you'd be willing to sell some? I smoked Golden Virginia for 12 years and your post is giving me cravings



Sure thing. Will send you a sample first. Might only make some mid July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I think the Rocketpuppy RY4 deserves a place in any tobacco thread.
Straight up RY4 without the exaggerated CaraMel and Vanillas, that is usually the case with these types...

5% TFA RY4 Double 
0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5% PG
0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon 
0.5% FA Vienna Cream 
0.5% FA Caramel 

I have a 30ml bottle a month of this, despite not being the biggest RY4 fan

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Something I am playing with at the moment:-

3.5% Double RY4 (TFA)
2% 7 Leaves (FA)
0.25% Bourbon (CLY)
0.25% Cream (CLY)
0.25% Caramel (CLY)
0.1% Acetyl Prazine (TFA)
0.1% Anise (FW)

(CLY=Clyrolinx)
Quite smooth and light. If you want stronger then increase the Double RY4 and/or 7 Leaves

I shaked and vaped this and it wasn't bad. A two week steep smoothed it out a bit.
This is what my notes actually said 
"First impression is yes make a huge batch. Steep a few days and check again."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dstroya

CraftyZA said:


> Sure thing. Will send you a sample first. Might only make some mid July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.

I'm very happy with it.

*DaVinci*

INW Gold Ducat 2%
FA Perique Black 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vienna Cream 1%
FA Vanilla (any) 1%

70VG
2 week steep

So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.

The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.

Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.

The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.


Awesome, thank you. Was looking for something with Gold Ducat. Straight onto my mixing list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.


Where do you get the Gold Ducat


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Where do you get the Gold Ducat


https://e-cig.co.za/product/inawera-gold-ducat/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Currently vaping on something I threw together last night. Really lovely, might become an ADV for me. Will post tbe recipe later, but it involves Gold Ducat, Black Cat for Pipe and Dirty Neutral base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> Currently vaping on something I threw together last night. Really lovely, might become an ADV for me. Will post tbe recipe later, but it involves Gold Ducat, Black Cat for Pipe and Dirty Neutral base.


Can't wait...... I think I must wait till Monday before ordering some new concentrates, you guys are making it difficult....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> Where do you get the Gold Ducat


I got straight from Inawera before it was available here.

But e-cig.co.za. Co. ZA has now

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Awesome, thank you. Was looking for something with Gold Ducat. Straight onto my mixing list.


I think you'll approve 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Small adaptions on this recipe. I went half on the Catalan Cream and Coconut and upped the Cuban Supreme slightly to 2 %. A light and smooth tobacco with awesome Cardamom top notes.







I let it steep for just short of a month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

As mentioned earlier. This name should read "Black Gold" as I have used Gold Plums for a different recipe. It turned out to be a dark pipe tobacco, with very slight fruity notes (again, not sure which fruits) with a with a slightly bitter dark chocolate after taste.A well rounded tobacco, that is on the drier side of things. Definitely a drinking companion.




Vaping it at 0.7 Ohm, 1.2mm air hole Cyclone, single coil 26 awg Ni80 for MTL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

What is this ducat every one speaks about? As an avid tobacco flavour fan, it sounds like something I want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> What is this ducat every one speaks about? As an avid tobacco flavour fan, it sounds like something I want.


It is a tobacco flavour concentrate from Inawera. Available at www.e-cig.co.za atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Small adaptions on this recipe. I went half on the Catalan Cream and Coconut and upped the Cuban Supreme slightly to 2 %. A light and smooth tobacco with awesome Cardamom top notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it steep for just short of a month.



Going to try this one with the following changes @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys.

So I have made my first juice and must say I am quite impressed.

I got this from the internet and it is as follow:

The Godfather
1% Bavarian Cream (TPA)
1% Caramel (LA or TPA)
3% Ethyl Maltol (TPA)
1.5% Hazelnut
0.5% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
6% Peanut Butter (TPA)
8% RY4 Double (TPA)

I let it steep for 10 days. I will let it steep for two more weeks, I think it will be even better.

Here are the link: http://www.kritikalmass.net/proddetail.asp?prod=The-Godfather , you will see, the reviews are quite good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> So I have made my first juice and must say I am quite impressed.
> 
> I got this from the internet and it is as follow:
> 
> The Godfather
> 1% Bavarian Cream (TPA)
> 1% Caramel (LA or TPA)
> 3% Ethyl Maltol (TPA)
> 1.5% Hazelnut
> 0.5% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 6% Peanut Butter (TPA)
> 8% RY4 Double (TPA)
> 
> I let it steep for 10 days. I will let it steep for two more weeks, I think it will be even better.


Great stuff. Enjoy. If you have it, please add the link to the recipe in your post.


----------



## Andre

I have started an index in the very first post for those who do not want to read the whole thread. @Viper_SA and @Petrus - I need some sort of description to include your recipes in the index, please edit your posts to that effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> I have started an index in the very first post for those who do not want to read the whole thread. @Viper_SA and @Petrus - I need some sort of description to include your recipes in the index, please edit your posts to that effect.


@Andre, I am not so on the ball with detailed descriptions, but IMO The Godfather is something of ELP Special Reseve and The Virus. I made some more 50ml's last night to steep for at least a month. I recon it is going to be a hit.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, I am not so on the ball with detailed descriptions, but IMO The Godfather is something of ELP Special Reseve and The Virus. I made some more 50ml's last night to steep for at least a month. I recon it is going to be a hit.


Do you have a link to the original, @Petrus?


----------



## kevkev

Bora Bora White has been a real winner for me. Have been vaping it in the REO for the last couple of days. A mild creamy tobacco with slight hints of white chocolate every now and then. And a great TH. I have to thank @Andre for the recipe! Thanks @Andre 

I am loving how this recipe can be changed up completely with just a few added concentrates. Really linking the Rich and Nutty, and the Lush and Fruity variations.

Will probably have to do 100 ml's next!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Do you have a link to the original, @Petrus?


I will try to find it again tonight, damn I must learn to use my bookmark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Bora Bora White has been a real winner for me. Have been vaping it in the REO for the last couple of days. A mild creamy tobacco with slight hints of white chocolate every now and then. And a great TH. I have to thank @Andre for the recipe! Thanks @Andre
> 
> I am loving how this recipe can be changed up completely with just a few added concentrates. Really linking the Rich and Nutty, and the Lush and Fruity variations.
> 
> Will probably have to do 100 ml's next!
> 
> View attachment 59959


Great stuff. Glad you like it.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> I will try to find it again tonight, damn I must learn to use my bookmark.


Found it here. Please edit your post to include the link.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@I think I'll just wait for you to mix them up and write up something. you're so much better at picking up the small things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @I think I'll just wait for you to mix them up and write up something. you're so much better at picking up the small things


Do not always believe me - the blind leading the blind. Indexed without description.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

This one is only a few days into it's steep time, will probably give it a week or two eventually. Just had to taste it now, and I like it. I light, creamy, golden tobacco with very slight fruit nuances. (On't ask me what fruit, all I know is it tastes fruity )
Reminds me a little bit of the cans of Peterson's Sherlock Holmes pipe tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

This one was posted by @Andre from here. I did not have all the ingredients and not a fan of caramel in e-juice, let alone tobacco. So I subbed and tweaked a few things. It's a nice deep, rich dark tobacco, with a creamy undertone.Think dark chocolate double decked with milk chocolate. Not a chocolate taste, but the same idea. Deep, rich and dark, paired with smooth and creamy to give a slightly dry vape thanks to the Black Fire from FA. For less dry and smokey, leave out the Black Fire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Currently busy spit balling ideas for some Western tobaccos, inspired by the series "Hell on Wheels".




Will keep you guys posted. One will be Bohannon's Bride, more of an after dinner, fruity tobacco. That much I can say so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I have started an index in the very first post for those who do not want to read the whole thread. @Viper_SA and @Petrus - I need some sort of description to include your recipes in the index, please edit your posts to that effect.



Winner winner @Andre 
Adds so much value!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff

I used this super simple recipe to get me off of the analogs:
10% TFA RY4 Double
1 drop Acetyl Pyrazine per 5ml

It's based off of a clone of Halo's Tribeca that HIC posted on VU. (http://vapingunderground.com/threads/clone-of-halos-tribeca.1957/)
The AP adds a little to the sweetness of the caramel in the RY4 as well as making this quite a nutty vape. Whenever I mix this my friends say it smells of popcorn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> I used this super simple recipe to get me off of the analogs:
> 10% TFA RY4 Double
> 1 drop Acetyl Pyrazine per 5ml
> 
> It's based off of a clone of Halo's Tribeca that HIC posted on VU.
> The AP adds a little to the sweetness of the caramel in the RY4 as well as making this quite a nutty vape. Whenever I mix this my friends say it smells of popcorn!


Thanks you for posting. That sounds like a real useful recipe. Kindly edit your post by adding the link to where you found the recipe. Here is the link to add: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/clone-of-halos-tribeca.1957/

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Thanks you for posting. That sounds like a real useful recipe. Kindly edit your post by adding the link to where you found the recipe. Here is the link to add: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/clone-of-halos-tribeca.1957/
> 
> Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/



Thanks for the welcome 
Edit done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre I added some descriptions and a few new recipes if you want to update the list on the OP.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre I added some descriptions and a few new recipes if you want to update the list on the OP.


Thank you, done.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> This one was posted by @Andre from here. I did not have all the ingredients and not a fan of caramel in e-juice, let alone tobacco. So I subbed and tweaked a few things. It's a nice deep, rich dark tobacco, with a creamy undertone.Think dark chocolate double decked with milk chocolate. Not a chocolate taste, but the same idea. Deep, rich and dark, paired with smooth and creamy to give a slightly dry vape thanks to the Black Fire from FA. For less dry and smokey, leave out the Black Fire.
> 
> View attachment 59990


I am not a fan of caramel either, especially the very sweet, candy like caramel. Fortunately FA Caramel is less sweet than most and I get no obvious caramel on the taste - nicely integrated by the tobaccos. That said, I shall definitely try your version as I like those 2 FA tobaccos.


----------



## Andre

I have tried a few *Cherry Tobaccos*. This is the first one I really like.

I taste a very light and mild tobacco with succulent and sunripe-sweet natural red cherry with the faintest of hint of floral. The black cherry (which I am not a big fan of) is still discernible as a backbone - I shall take it down to 0.5 % in the next iteration.

I steeped this for one month, but am sure it should be good to go after about 2 weeks.

*Sakura tobacco*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

@Viper_SA is FA Black Smoke and FA Black Fire the same?


----------



## Viper_SA

@yes they are, I sometimes mix up the names though, sorry


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> @yes they are, I sometimes mix up the names though, sorry


Thanks, busy ordering some concentrates AGAIN......first mods now this

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

I know its a long shot but does anyone have a shake and vape tobacco recipe.
Running out of juice and need something to keep me going while stuff steeps
Either that or I must go and buy something


----------



## Viper_SA

Try TFA 555 at 7% and Vanilla bean ice cream at 2% for shake and vape. I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viracocha

GregF said:


> I know its a long shot but does anyone have a shake and vape tobacco recipe.
> Running out of juice and need something to keep me going while stuff steeps
> Either that or I must go and buy something


Hi Greg don't know if you have all the ingredients, but these ones on valley vapour site is quite amazing, mixed, shaked and vaped my first batch last night and is totally awesome from the start, link below.

https://valleyvapour.co.za/category/tobacconet/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Viracocha said:


> Hi Greg don't know if you have all the ingredients, but these ones on valley vapour site is quite amazing, mixed, shaked and vaped my first batch last night and is totally awesome from the start, link below.
> 
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/category/tobacconet/


Lol, I see it is called "Strip Tease". Must be quite sweet?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viracocha

Andre said:


> Lol, I see it is called "Strip Tease". Must be quite sweet?


 LOL, YE DON'T SHAKE 2 MUCH...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

I went with @Andre advice and purchased bora bora. Just waiting for blck vapour to get the new stock in, which should be soon.
From all the hipe around bora bora it should be good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> As mentioned earlier. This name should read "Black Gold" as I have used Gold Plums for a different recipe. It turned out to be a dark pipe tobacco, with very slight fruity notes (again, not sure which fruits) with a with a slightly bitter dark chocolate after taste.A well rounded tobacco, that is on the drier side of things. Definitely a drinking companion.
> 
> View attachment 59603
> 
> 
> Vaping it at 0.7 Ohm, 1.2mm air hole Cyclone, single coil 26 awg Ni80 for MTL


@Viper_SA I see on your screen print you use the value of 20 drops of liquid = 1 ml. I am planning on getting a scale from VV. Can I work on that value. I use the same app for mixing, VG, Nic is PG and then the normal PG concentrates. Thanks. Petrus


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I went with @Andre advice and purchased bora bora. Just waiting for blck vapour to get the new stock in, which should be soon.
> From all the hipe around bora bora it should be good


Hope you like it too. Let us know please. That guy (HIC = Headinclouds) has amazing recipes. Many free on VapingUnderground. I have just tried his Black Barrel Whiskey Mac - it is out of this world.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Viper_SA I see on your screen print you use the value of 20 drops of liquid = 1 ml. I am planning on getting a scale from VV. Can I work on that value. I use the same app for mixing, VG, Nic is PG and then the normal PG concentrates. Thanks. Petrus


I have measured out the 10 ml bottles of concentrates, which both VV and BlckV sell them in. Works out at 60 drops per ml for me, which corresponds to what @VapeSnow found (if I remember correctly). Remember to set the weight of your VG, PG and Nic - see here for the values.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Hope you like it too. Let us know please. That guy (HIC = Headinclouds) has amazing recipes. Many free on VapingUnderground. I have just tried his Black Barrel Whiskey Mac - it is out of this world.


@Andre ,seriously now you must stop, I just place my order for concentrates now this.....damn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> I went with @Andre advice and purchased bora bora. Just waiting for blck vapour to get the new stock in, which should be soon.
> From all the hipe around bora bora it should be good



Probably my favourite juice. Just a perfect mild creamy coconut cigar. Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Petrus I never use drops, always weight.


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Hope you like it too. Let us know please. That guy (HIC = Headinclouds) has amazing recipes. Many free on VapingUnderground. I have just tried his Black Barrel Whiskey Mac - it is out of this world.



I wish he'd stop adding TFA brown sugar to recipes. I hate that taste. Not a fan of cardamon either unfortunately.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas. 
1. Bohannon's Bride
What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife. 

2. Bohannon's Boots:
What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.

3. Durandt's Treachery
What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.

4. *****'s Nipple
What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.

Will update after at least a two-week steep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas.
> 1. Bohannon's Bride
> What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.
> 
> 2. Bohannon's Boots:
> What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.
> 
> 3. Durandt's Treachery
> What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.
> 
> 4. *****'s Nipple
> What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.
> 
> Will update after at least a two-week steep.



Those descriptions @Viper_SA !
Sign me up for Durandt
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas.
> 1. Bohannon's Bride
> What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.
> 
> 2. Bohannon's Boots:
> What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.
> 
> 3. Durandt's Treachery
> What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.
> 
> 4. *****'s Nipple
> What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.
> 
> Will update after at least a two-week steep.



Cant wait.
If there was a cool wall this would be on it!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas.
> 1. Bohannon's Bride
> What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.
> 
> 2. Bohannon's Boots:
> What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.
> 
> 3. Durandt's Treachery
> What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.
> 
> 4. *****'s Nipple
> What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.
> 
> Will update after at least a two-week steep.


Saddled up and awaiting orders, sounds very promising...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a quick update on the Hell on Wheels series. Last night, day 1 after mixing, I aired out the bottles a bit and tasted a drop from each on my finger. Was very pleased with it. Tonight, I had a few drops of each in a Cyclone. Will add my notes thus far in a different color



Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas.
> 1. Bohannon's Bride
> What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.
> So far the creamy fruits are coming through great, resembling fond memories of his wife. A very slight bitter taste (toasted almond), but very very slight to accent the irony of his life. The "dark" tobacco is more of a rich deep pipe tobacco, and not all that dark, but I still like where it's going.
> This one comprises of 10 flavors, so some steeping will reveal all I hope.
> 
> 2. Bohannon's Boots:
> What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.
> This one is made up only of 4 tobaccos and MTS Vape Wizard. Very much like I imagine early cigarettes, and has quite a distinct "bitter" flavor. Almost like when I add clove to tobacco or higher % Burley, but no clove or burley added. Might be the spice from the Turkish blend popping right now on day 2. Back to steeping, but very happy with it thus far.
> 
> 3. Durandt's Treachery
> What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.
> This one uses 5 tobaccos, MTS Vape Wizard and Sesame. Also a slightly "bitter" note, but not like clove, more like a gin-n-tonic bitter. Very rich, deep, dark tobacco flavors. With just enough warmth to let Durandt in for a back-stab. I definitely see myself vaping this with a good single malt or 20+ brandy. In a Hugh Hefner gown with my slippers on. I think the FW Ankara adds that faint "herbal" note that is just enough to keep you guessing without being able to pin-point what it reminds you off.
> 
> 4. *****'s Nipple
> What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.
> This one tasted great last night on my finger. Tonight.... Not too sure. The sweet, fruity fragrance comes through just enough for a western lady of the night's nipple, but the tobacco is hidden away a bit for me. Used Vienna cream in this one. Might try a different cream. Using two tobaccos, Vienna cream, berries and maple syrup in this one. Maybe Catalan cream, or Fresh cream would be better that the Vienna Cream. Will see how it steeps. Will refrain from tasting tomorrow night and try to wait for the weekend.
> Will update after at least a two-week steep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA those descriptions are just t*t.
Sound like you got yourself a good shootout going there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

just got INW cuban cigar today. 
its a strange taste. but i like it! like alot of the tobacco flavours they either you love it or hate it.
mixed it at 3% max vg no chemical taste and seem good from a shake and vape.

I was wondering if anybody has experience with it?
like if i took this INW cuban cigar and mixed it with another tobacco? 
like maybe TFA Cubano? 
any ideas?


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> just got INW cuban cigar today.
> its a strange taste. but i like it! like alot of the tobacco flavours they either you love it or hate it.
> mixed it at 3% max vg no chemical taste and seem good from a shake and vape.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has experience with it?
> like if i took this INW cuban cigar and mixed it with another tobacco?
> like maybe TFA Cubano?
> any ideas?


I think it is relatively new. They used to have a tobacco absolute called Cuban Cigar, but this one seems to be a concentrate. I reckon it should mix well with other cigar flavours like TFA Cubano, FA Cuban Supreme, etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Just a quick update on the Hell on Wheels series. Last night, day 1 after mixing, I aired out the bottles a bit and tasted a drop from each on my finger. Was very pleased with it. Tonight, I had a few drops of each in a Cyclone. Will add my notes thus far in a different color



After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.

Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:




Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:




@Andre 
@rogue zombie 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Viper_SA sound interesting, looks good and I would mix it if I had any INW concentrates.
I bet I am going to have to get after all the good feedback.


----------



## CraftyZA

Any one tried the cuban cigar of this brand?
I think ot was called matador.

Would love to make something that can match the sheer taste







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I have bad some that @Andre sent me. I believe he is working on something along those lines. I loved their Rasputin flavor.


----------



## rogue zombie

CraftyZA said:


> Any one tried the cuban cigar of this brand?
> I think ot was called matador.
> 
> Would love to make something that can match the sheer taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the finest tobaccos I've had. Haven't come close to even being in the same park as it... I know there is clove in it. The rest is a mystery.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:
> 
> View attachment 61168
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:
> 
> View attachment 61169
> 
> 
> @Andre
> @rogue zombie
> @Silver


Wow, I only have Wizard in all those flavours :/

I'll have to buy some. I'll research the concentrates to see which of they recipes I should prefer.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

rogue zombie said:


> One of the finest tobaccos I've had. Haven't come close to even being in the same park as it... I know there is clove in it. The rest is a mystery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Well I have a strong suspicion they have tobacco in there as well somewhere    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

CraftyZA said:


> Well I have a strong suspicion they have tobacco in there as well somewhere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

CraftyZA said:


> Any one tried the cuban cigar of this brand?
> I think ot was called matador.
> 
> Would love to make something that can match the sheer taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favourite vapes. Busy finishing the last of mine


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:
> 
> View attachment 61168
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:
> 
> View attachment 61169
> 
> 
> @Andre
> @rogue zombie
> @Silver



Thanks @Viper_SA 
Will keep that in mind - actually this whole thread!
Fo when I eventually get around to proper DIY


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Viper_SA
> Will keep that in mind - actually this whole thread!
> Fo when I eventually get around to proper DIY


@Silver, this is definitely one of my favourite threads,not my wallet of coarse, I so hope we had such good shares in the DIY Menthol thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, this is definitely one of my favourite threads,not my wallet of coarse, I so hope we had such good shares in the DIY Menthol thread.



And yet again demonstrates how great the people are on this forum
Never a dull moment
Always something new to try - hunting for a better vape

These DIY threads are haunting me. I think you DIY folk are awesome!
Hope to join you guys someday when time permits


----------



## Viracocha

Viper_SA said:


> After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:
> 
> View attachment 61168
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:
> 
> View attachment 61169
> 
> 
> @Andre
> @rogue zombie
> @Silver


Thanx VSA, keep us updated as yours cure, I'm definitely going to try one of these at the end of the month, think Durandt's Treasury is going to suite my fancy. Ye steeping time on these tobacco flavours seems to bring out the best. Working on a pipe tobacco now, added 2% tramisu (FTA) and 2% Marshmellow (FTA), and it's just getting better and better with time, on 2 weeks at this stage.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:
> 
> View attachment 61168
> 
> 
> Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:
> 
> View attachment 61169
> 
> 
> @Andre
> @rogue zombie
> @Silver


Wow, that is a smorgasbord of tobacco concentrates - my tobacco collection now feels bare. Can you give us an idea of how they taste?


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Any one tried the cuban cigar of this brand?
> I think ot was called matador.
> 
> Would love to make something that can match the sheer taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, their cigar is called Matador - awesome. No trying to copy that for me too. It is a NET. I can send you a sample if you like?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre do you mean the nuices or the concentrates? Juices came out fairly close to what I was aiming for. Bohannon's Boots came out like a cross between a DK tobacco and a turkisb blend. Rough around the edges (the Westwrn is a beauty to work with, and much better than DK or 555, but very close). Also close to the FA Glory, but more dry and bitter. Less girly if you will. The Turkish adds nice spicyness and some more bitterness. 

The US Red just accents the Turkish IMO and the Flue Cured just adds a little extra dimension to the Western. The Wizard just seems to round off and bring together different tobaccos well in my limited experience with it.

Durandt's Treachery is a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Has a nice 'warm' note on the exhale, but not everytime. A little unpredictable, and keeps me vaping it to find that mote again and again. Might be tbe toich of Sesame coming through. The dirty neutral base is like a good mjxer tobacco, fornpipe or cigarette IMO. The FW Ankara is very herbal and bitter, much like Storm, but much darker and with less of a menthol/camphor note. More of a woody note. The FW latakia is much darker than the FA version, with more depth and warmth. Love it. A bit like a blend of Amphora and Black Cavendish, with a bit of a bitter note to it. The Dark Vaoure and Black Smome taste very much alike to me, and just adds depth and smomy tones. Again, Wizard added to hold things together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I apologize for that typing job from my phone

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dstroya

Viracocha said:


> Hi Greg don't know if you have all the ingredients, but these ones on valley vapour site is quite amazing, mixed, shaked and vaped my first batch last night and is totally awesome from the start, link below.
> 
> https://valleyvapour.co.za/category/tobacconet/



22% for those 3 flavours seems a bit hectic. I'm keen to try it out, has anybody else had success with it? I assume that 8% bavarian cream will need quite a long steep too?


----------



## Viracocha

I've tried the RY4 DoubLE Good, very nice from the start, but down the % on the caramel and Bavarian if you dont like it to sweet, almost finished with my 100ml after 2 weeks, my opinion is that the


----------



## Viracocha

Sorry for that, wanno say: the RY4 dont really change with time, stayed more or less the same, but nice yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dstroya

Viracocha said:


> I've tried the RY4 DoubLE Good, very nice from the start, but down the % on the caramel and Bavarian if you dont like it to sweet, almost finished with my 100ml after 2 weeks, my opinion is that the



Thanks man, will give it a try tonight. Was "caramel" a mistake? The recipe calls for marshmallow


----------



## Viracocha

dstroya said:


> Thanks man, will give it a try tonight. Was "caramel" a mistake? The recipe calls for marshmallow


Actually think it bring it all together, first time I tried it in a recipe, and quite liked it, the caramel mellows out with steeping, that's one thing for sure.


----------



## GregF

Just mixed this up and it is great for a shake and vape.
It is from HIC's and can be found here.

HIC's Light American Cig Replacement

2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood

(lowest percents listed for 'ultra-light' cig flavor; highest percents for 'light' cig flavor)

I went with the stronger %

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Oh yes I also mixed up his Bora Bora so while waiting for it to steep I can vape his light cigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Just mixed this up and it is great for a shake and vape.
> It is from HIC's and can be found here.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> (lowest percents listed for 'ultra-light' cig flavor; highest percents for 'light' cig flavor)
> 
> I went with the stronger %


Ah good to know. You think it will be a good cigarette replacement for new vapers still wanting that taste?


----------



## GregF

In my opinion yes, but as you know taste is so subjective. For example my son is a smoker and he cant stand any of the tobacco mixes I make. Mind you he must still taste this mix.
Will let you know what he thinks after he has tried it as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre I managed to get my son to try it out and he reckons "no it's k@k"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> @Andre I managed to get my son to try it out and he reckons "no it's k@k"


Lol. 

It's a different texture to actual smoke. 

I have found vaping texture is more like smoking a Bong (hubbly or what the kids are calling it nowadays). So a full on smoker needs to get past that to understand.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@rogue zombie he has and probably still does the bong thing.
None the less he has managed to stop smoking (on and off) vaping fruit mixtures which he quite enjoys.
I don't know what it is with the tobacco that he finds so terrible, especially as a smoker.
There was one that he didn't find so offensive, it was the same one that got me off the smokes and I still vape it.
Coumarin Pipe by Vape Elixer.
Maybe he likes the sweet tobacco then???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> @rogue zombie he has and probably still does the bong thing.
> None the less he has managed to stop smoking (on and off) vaping fruit mixtures which he quite enjoys.
> I don't know what it is with the tobacco that he finds so terrible, especially as a smoker.
> There was one that he didn't find so offensive, it was the same one that got me off the smokes and I still vape it.
> Coumarin Pipe by Vape Elixer.
> Maybe he likes the sweet tobacco then???


Oh I see.

Well in the beginning I would say try everything and stick to what works... for awhile.

For me it was RY4'S, before I started being able to handle something else.

Even rubbish Ry4s were better to me than other flavours.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

GregF said:


> Just mixed this up and it is great for a shake and vape.
> It is from HIC's and can be found here.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> (lowest percents listed for 'ultra-light' cig flavor; highest percents for 'light' cig flavor)
> 
> I went with the stronger %



I was so disappointed with this one  I was sceptical about buying Burley as it's not a favourite of mine, but I love(d) everything from HIC so I went with it. 

I barely managed to finish one tankful in my griffin and tossed the rest - just too bitter for me. But this is how we learn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @rogue zombie he has and probably still does the bong thing.
> None the less he has managed to stop smoking (on and off) vaping fruit mixtures which he quite enjoys.
> I don't know what it is with the tobacco that he finds so terrible, especially as a smoker.
> There was one that he didn't find so offensive, it was the same one that got me off the smokes and I still vape it.
> Coumarin Pipe by Vape Elixer.
> Maybe he likes the sweet tobacco then???


Lol, yes let him vape what works for him. But if he does not like Bora Bora.....we shall have to have a serious talk with him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Huffapuff said:


> I was so disappointed with this one  I was sceptical about buying Burley as it's not a favourite of mine, but I love(d) everything from HIC so I went with it.
> 
> I barely managed to finish one tankful in my griffin and tossed the rest - just too bitter for me. But this is how we learn



The VG that I am using from Clyrolinx is very sweet. Maybe that's why I don't get that much bitter taste.
I have even bought Bitter Wizard to try on some other vapes that I don't want the sweetness.


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> I was so disappointed with this one  I was sceptical about buying Burley as it's not a favourite of mine, but I love(d) everything from HIC so I went with it.
> 
> I barely managed to finish one tankful in my griffin and tossed the rest - just too bitter for me. But this is how we learn


Absolutely, only way to learn. I have come to realise I like cigar and black tobacco much more than traditional brown pipe tobacco, but I still try many tobaccos - one never knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

have you tried FA Cigar Passion yet. I just got it in and haven't tried it in a mix yet.
Stand alone in a little 1% sampler it was quite nice.


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Just a quick update on the Hell on Wheels series. Last night, day 1 after mixing, I aired out the bottles a bit and tasted a drop from each on my finger. Was very pleased with it. Tonight, I had a few drops of each in a Cyclone. Will add my notes thus far in a different color



Right, I let the remaining two steep a bit longer, due to the fruits and creams in them. After a 12 daqy steep, this what I have on Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Bride:

Came out a little different than planned, but still fits the theme really well. A dry, mild, and very little smokey pipe tobacco. Almost more on the woody side than smokey. I guess more of a brownish pipe tobacco, than a black one, as @Andre might say. Not as dark as planned, but still dark enough to be melancholic. The fruits in there seems like a "bitter sweet" memory. Notes of sweet fresh fruit, blended with "stale" fruit. Best description I can do on this. Like a flower that has wilted, but still gives both smells, if that makes any sense. Just enough cream notes to make you feel like you're listening to a sad country song and missing someone you don't know 

I have a feeling both tobacco and non-tobacco lovers would like this one. 




Now on to *****'s Nipple:

Also came out a whee bit different than planned, but perfect! A very light, mild and creamy tobacco, with subtle fruit hints. Almost like bumming one off a cat-house lady while suckling at her bosom 
I have a feeling the ladies will also like this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Now to get my brain in gear, and maybe some new concentrates to do a Wyatt Earp / Doc Holiday duet, and of course, Billy the Kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> have you tried FA Cigar Passion yet. I just got it in and haven't tried it in a mix yet.
> Stand alone in a little 1% sampler it was quite nice.


I have tried it in Montecristo No 2. Tasted last night and this morning. Very different to my usual fare, but I like it and will mix again. Very intense cigar is FA Cigar Passion - for my next mix I shall lower it to 1.0% and up the FA Tiramisu from 0.5 % to 0.75 % (the recipe wants 1.0 % Tiramisu).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA I wish I could give more likes, thanks or funny.
just love your descriptions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.


I made @rogue zombie's Da Vinci on 2 July 2016. Cracked it open this morning. Could wait no longer.

Stunning! When you open a pouch of fresh real pipe tobacco you see those still moist golden strands with some black strands intertwined. And that smell of sweet fresh tobacco is always oh so heavenly. That is *Da Vinci* - fresh golden with some black strands in taste with that real tobacco heavenly aroma. I get a rich, slightly honeyed, moist, golden pipe tobacco. The black strands are provided by Perique - the perfect boldness and edginess with real pipe smoky taste to balance Gold Ducat. Throat hit suits me to a T. 

Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I made @rogue zombie's Da Vinci on 2 July 2016. Cracked it open this morning. Could wait no longer.
> 
> Stunning! When you open a pouch of fresh real pipe tobacco you see those still moist golden strands with some black strands intertwined. And that smell of sweet fresh tobacco is always oh so heavenly. That is *Da Vinci* - fresh golden with some black strands in taste with that real tobacco heavenly aroma. I get a rich, slightly honeyed, moist, golden pipe tobacco. The black strands are provided by Perique - the perfect boldness and edginess with real pipe smoky taste to balance Gold Ducat. Throat hit suits me to a T.
> 
> Highly recommended.



Thank you for the feedback, I was wondering what others would think of it. The few vaping friends I have, don't like tobaccos, and HRH hates them, so I was wondering.

The Gold Ducat is doing the hard work there - it's an impressive flavour. But this is my favourite version of it. I believe the rest makes it better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> I made @rogue zombie's Da Vinci on 2 July 2016. Cracked it open this morning. Could wait no longer.
> 
> Stunning! When you open a pouch of fresh real pipe tobacco you see those still moist golden strands with some black strands intertwined. And that smell of sweet fresh tobacco is always oh so heavenly. That is *Da Vinci* - fresh golden with some black strands in taste with that real tobacco heavenly aroma. I get a rich, slightly honeyed, moist, golden pipe tobacco. The black strands are provided by Perique - the perfect boldness and edginess with real pipe smoky taste to balance Gold Ducat. Throat hit suits me to a T.
> 
> Highly recommended.



I just love his Van Gogh. Will have to try this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

His Van Gogh? Do share


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> His Van Gogh? Do share


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-63#post-359436

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> This one was posted by @Andre from here. I did not have all the ingredients and not a fan of caramel in e-juice, let alone tobacco. So I subbed and tweaked a few things. It's a nice deep, rich dark tobacco, with a creamy undertone.Think dark chocolate double decked with milk chocolate. Not a chocolate taste, but the same idea. Deep, rich and dark, paired with smooth and creamy to give a slightly dry vape thanks to the Black Fire from FA. For less dry and smokey, leave out the Black Fire.
> 
> View attachment 59990


@Viper_SA ,all I can say is THANK YOU, made this two weeks ago and took a test drive on my Reo and WOW, this is one super nice tobacco juice. I am going to let it rest for another two weeks, I think it will even get better. Remind me of the days when I used to smoke Gold Dollar Blue.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for the feedback @Petrus 
Glad to hear you like it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> Just mixed this up and it is great for a shake and vape.
> It is from HIC's and can be found here.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> (lowest percents listed for 'ultra-light' cig flavor; highest percents for 'light' cig flavor)
> 
> I went with the stronger %



I made this and I quite enjoyed it. Nice quick and dirty shake and vape.
So I thought I would try it with Clyrolinx Tobacco and it turned out great.

FYI Clyrolinx tobacco has more of a nutty/caramel taste and less of a tobacco taste that Cuban Supreme has, sort of like a mix between the 555 (that I tried the other day thanks to @Viper_SA for his shake and vape suggestion) and RY4 Double.

I will probably increase the Tobacco to 3% next time round though. It's a little week for my dead taste buds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

I was caught asleep, when I want to order Inawera Gold Ducat, all sold. Any other vendors carry stock except e-cig? Thanks guys.


----------



## GregF

Maybe I should get @Viper_SA to do the descriptions for me.
There might be some cat-house ladies and bosom suckling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> I was caught asleep, when I want to order Inawera Gold Ducat, all sold. Any other vendors carry stock except e-cig? Thanks guys.



Placed an order on Sunday night with them......Looks like I got in just in time.


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> Placed an order on Sunday night with them......Looks like I got in just in time.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Petrus

So I found Inawera Gold Ducat..........at Intaste,Germany. They got a crap load of concentrates, maybe I must pull the triger on another OL16

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GrantRez420

Petrus said:


> I was caught asleep, when I want to order Inawera Gold Ducat, all sold. Any other vendors carry stock except e-cig? Thanks guys.


I think I may have grabbed the last bottle at about 17:40 today.
Must be my lucky day

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I just want to share this little beauty I mixed up today.
Caramel Glory 
TPA Acetyl Pyrazine 1%
FA Butterscotch 2%
FA Caramel 2%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Glory 2 - 2.5%
FA Hazelnut 1%
It's a kinda sweet caramel tobacco with a more intense tobacco profile than what you'd find using RY4. 
My first batch I reduced the FA Glory to 2%, so use the maximum amount to get the full tobacco flavour. I'm considering using 0.5% of FA Black Fire in my next batch to try and mute the sweetness a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> I just want to share this little beauty I mixed up today.
> Caramel Glory
> TPA Acetyl Pyrazine 1%
> FA Butterscotch 2%
> FA Caramel 2%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Glory 2 - 2.5%
> FA Hazelnut 1%
> It's a kinda sweet caramel tobacco with a more intense tobacco profile than what you'd find using RY4.
> My first batch I reduced the FA Glory to 2%, so use the maximum amount to get the full tobacco flavour. I'm considering using 0.5% of FA Black Fire in my next batch to try and mute the sweetness a bit.


No steeping? Yip, that sounds sweet. Should develop some rich, buttery notes with time due to the combination of Butterscotch and Hazelnut, says HIC.


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> No steeping? Yip, that sounds sweet. Should develop some rich, buttery notes with time due to the combination of Butterscotch and Hazelnut, says HIC.


I was too impatient to wait, so had a little test 
I made 20ml though and will sample a little every few days to see how it develops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Is there any way to add a rating system to the index @Andre ?
Just a 1-5 rating with how many users rated it?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Is there any way to add a rating system to the index @Andre ?
> Just a 1-5 rating with how many users rated it?


Was thinking about that. Like the e-liquid-recipe site. Would have been nice, but not practical with our software imo.


----------



## Viper_SA

Pity, but I thought it might be difficult. Perhaps we could persuade everyone to add their recipes to that site, and use the same username so we can rate each other there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Small adaptions on this recipe. I went half on the Catalan Cream and Coconut and upped the Cuban Supreme slightly to 2 %. A light and smooth tobacco with awesome Cardamom top notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it steep for just short of a month.



I have been trying to mix a tobacco juice using mostly CLY concentrates and it was not working out too well until I saw this. I have not mixed @Andre recipe (yet) but this is what I did with the CLY.

*(CLY) Creamy Coconut Tobacco*
FA Burley - 0.75
FA Cardamon - 0.5
CLY Coconut - 1
CLY Tobacco - 1.75
CLY Cream - 1
CLY Vanilla Gold - 1
CLY Cinnamon - 0.1

A light cigarette taste with as @Andre puts it "awesome Cardamom top notes"
It was so nice after the first taste I thought something was wrong so I changed the wick and tried again.
CLY Tobacco is quite nutty (in my opinion anyway) but I don't get that in here, the Burley and Cardamon seem to compliment it quite nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> I made @rogue zombie's Da Vinci on 2 July 2016. Cracked it open this morning. Could wait no longer.
> 
> Stunning! When you open a pouch of fresh real pipe tobacco you see those still moist golden strands with some black strands intertwined. And that smell of sweet fresh tobacco is always oh so heavenly. That is *Da Vinci* - fresh golden with some black strands in taste with that real tobacco heavenly aroma. I get a rich, slightly honeyed, moist, golden pipe tobacco. The black strands are provided by Perique - the perfect boldness and edginess with real pipe smoky taste to balance Gold Ducat. Throat hit suits me to a T.
> 
> Highly recommended.



Just tasted this now and couldn't agree with you more.
@rogue zombie this is in a class of its own. love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Pity, but I thought it might be difficult. Perhaps we could persuade everyone to add their recipes to that site, and use the same username so we can rate each other there.


Problem is most of the recipes posted here are from other sources and are probably already on the e-liquid site. Not many originals (bar you, @rogue zombie and a few others) here. Which suits me fine - why re-invent the wheel, but as we all gain more experience that will change over time.


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Just tasted this now and couldn't agree with you more.
> @rogue zombie this is in a class of its own. love it.


Thank you! Glad you like it.

It's one of the few original recipes of my own I keep making. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Here is one I mixed up about two month ago. No creams, custards or anything other than Tobacco. Didn't like it so left it aside.
Tried it again last week and to my surprise it is quite nice. Probably just needed a long steep.

*Cuban Dark*
FA Cuban Supreme - 2%
FA Dark Vapour - 1%
FA Glory - 1%
TFA Cubano - 1%

Cigar taste, strong but not overly strong. Good with a single malt. If your are looking for a cigarette type vape then this is not it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GregF

For everyone that has helped out, posted suggestions and recipes here......
I hate you all...... 
In my quest for a decent tobacco vape, I thought I was doing so well, until I tasted some of these creations (and was led down the Bora Bora road).
I have learnt a lot and I am sure there is a hell of a lot more to learn.
Without this thread I would be lost, you guys are great.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just finished mixing up three new original recipes in my "Western" series. Doc Holiday, Wyatt Earp and Billy the Kid.
Now I have to pray for the next two weeks to go by fast so I can have a taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

waiting patiently


----------



## GregF

If someone can please try this and let me know....is it just me......

FA Cigar Passion at 1% is hardly noticeable
FA Burley at 1%. Slight tobacco flavour
Mix the two together and I get a very strong prune like taste.
And I thought I was too young for the prune juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Just finished mixing up three new original recipes in my "Western" series. Doc Holiday, Wyatt Earp and Billy the Kid.
> Now I have to pray for the next two weeks to go by fast so I can have a taste.



Love the names @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Just tried this one, made on Saturday. Around 0.7 ohm in a Cyclone. Quite good considering it has not even steeped a week yet.
Wyatt Earp, or 7&7, whichever you prefer. A nice mild, toasted cigarette-like taste, with hints of almond. The bavarian cream doesn't really stand out, just balances out the sweetness of the FA 7 Leaves nicely IMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Doc Holiday and Billy the Kid needs some fine tuning by the tastes of it. Will continue to steep and see how they end up. Just a note of caution, TFA Turkish is very dominant even at 3% and at 0.5% INW Apple completely takes over a mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Just tried this one, made on Saturday. Around 0.7 ohm in a Cyclone. Quite good considering it has not even steeped a week yet.
> Wyatt Earp, or 7&7, whichever you prefer. A nice mild, toasted cigarette-like taste, with hints of almond. The bavarian cream doesn't really stand out, just balances out the sweetness of the FA 7 Leaves nicely IMO
> 
> View attachment 62604


Looks like something I need to try.
Just need yet ANOTHER concentrate.
INW 7 leaves. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Oh hell and the toasted almond

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

Hehe, if I keep on following this post like the last couple of weeks my cost is as follows R60 concentrates R60 shipping.... crap...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Viper_SA said:


> Just tried this one, made on Saturday. Around 0.7 ohm in a Cyclone. Quite good considering it has not even steeped a week yet.
> Wyatt Earp, or 7&7, whichever you prefer. A nice mild, toasted cigarette-like taste, with hints of almond. The bavarian cream doesn't really stand out, just balances out the sweetness of the FA 7 Leaves nicely IMO
> 
> View attachment 62604


This looks great, except now there's another 7 Leaves I've gotta get

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Doc Holiday:

A very light, sophisticated tobacco. Fit for a gentleman born and raised on the East Coast, but adventurous enough for his Wild West gallivanting.
Not overly sweet, but it has a sweet edge to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Billy the Kid:

I simple tobacco, for a man from simple beginnings. Think of Emilio Estevez in Young guns here. Probably an orphan, making his way on the streets of the Wild West, and earning his keep with a six gun. Slight nuances of dark Latakias, combined with a typical "western" type tobacco from Virginia or such. The TFA Turkish is very close to the TFA Western, hence my use of it here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Those descriptions are legendary @Viper_SA !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Just mixed this up and it is great for a shake and vape.
> It is from HIC's and can be found here.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> (lowest percents listed for 'ultra-light' cig flavor; highest percents for 'light' cig flavor)
> 
> I went with the stronger %


On @GregF's post above, I mixed this one for my brother-in-law for last weekend. Added some FA Desert Ship to imitate a Camel taste (as per HIC suggestion in that thread) and as per my BIL's request. He liked it a lot and wants more. Mixed myself some too yesterday and started tasting today. Definitely more towards a cigarette with sweet and sour notes and some spices coming through. Less sweet and lighter than Bora Bora. Great freshly mixed. Am sure the tobacco will develop more over time. How close is it to a Camel Lights? Close enough imo (without the ashy of course), but have not had a cigarette for more than 3 years, so how knows! All I know is that I like it and will mix it again.



Here is the recipe as I mixed it:

*Camel Lights*




_____________________________________________________________________________


In that same HIC thread I got the idea for a standard Camel recipe.

You will see it is exactly the same recipe as for Camel Lights, but FA Cuban Supreme is replaced with FA Tuscan Reserve at a touch lower percentage.

The Tuscan Reserve certainly brings a stronger and more intense tobacco. And for me it gives a gorgeous sour note (will have to try it as standalone). Quite close to the real thing as far as I remember it. No doubt I shall mix this one up again.

My mix steeped for more than a month. I do think this one requires a much longer steep than the Lights. At least 3 weeks.

*Camel*

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> On @GregF's post above, I mixed this one for my brother-in-law for last weekend. Added some FA Desert Ship to imitate a Camel taste (as per HIC suggestion in that thread) and as per my BIL's request. He liked it a lot and wants more. Mixed myself some too yesterday and started tasting today. Definitely more towards a cigarette with sweet and sour notes and some spices coming through. Less sweet and lighter than Bora Bora. Great freshly mixed. Am sure the tobacco will develop more over time. How close is it to a Camel? Close enough imo (without the ashy of course), but have not had a cigarette for more than 3 years, so how knows! All I know is that I like it and will mix it again.
> 
> 
> Here is the recipe as I mixed it:
> 
> *Camel Lights*


Going to have to try that desert ship in the next batch. 

These "batches" are getting quite big.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre I added that FA Desert Ship to create that Camel Light taste and yes it works for me too.
Just goes to show it is worth reading all the comments on those threads.
Need to try the FA Max Blend for that Malboro flavour next.

Did you mix this 50/50 for your BIL?
I have been mixing everything 70/30, maybe I should try a 50/50 to see how it effects the throat hit.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre I added that FA Desert Ship to create that Camel Light taste and yes it works for me too.
> Just goes to show it is worth reading all the comments on those threads.
> Need to try the FA Max Blend for that Malboro flavour next.
> 
> Did you mix this 50/50 for your BIL?
> I have been mixing everything 70/30, maybe I should try a 50/50 to see how it effects the throat hit.


Thanks for the feedback. I mix all my stuff 60/40. Imo this ratio gives me the best of all worlds - flavour uptake and retention, wicking, throat hit without been too much, steeping, medicinal properties of PG, enough clouds, not the overly sweet of a lot of VG, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I also stick to 60/40 - 70/30. Any thicker and they don't squonk too well in the Reo. Some I do drop to 50/50 though, depending on what I want

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

If anyone is interested I have just seen that Black Vapour have INW Gold Ducat in stock.
I know there was a shortage a little while ago. I think I got the second last one from e-cig.


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA I think it was you or @rogue zombie (cant remember) who said you are a INW tobacco fan.
Have you tried the INW Tobacco Drop Shisha?
According to the description "Tobacco and mix of sweets notes: caramel, cocoa, coconut, dried fruits. Everyone taste something different in it"
Think I need to try this.........
INW tobacco's have impressed me so far!

[edit] sorry just doing some shopping and need to ask the questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA I think it was you or @rogue zombie (cant remember) who said you are a INW tobacco fan.
> Have you tried the INW Tobacco Drop Shisha?
> According to the description "Tobacco and mix of sweets notes: caramel, cocoa, coconut, dried fruits. Everyone taste something different in it"
> Think I need to try this.........
> INW tobacco's have impressed me so far!
> 
> [edit] sorry just doing some shopping and need to ask the questions.


Not me. Ive only had Gold Ducat from them.

But if that's anything to go on, I believe INW know how to do tobacco. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA I think it was you or @rogue zombie (cant remember) who said you are a INW tobacco fan.
> Have you tried the INW Tobacco Drop Shisha?
> According to the description "Tobacco and mix of sweets notes: caramel, cocoa, coconut, dried fruits. Everyone taste something different in it"
> Think I need to try this.........
> INW tobacco's have impressed me so far!
> 
> [edit] sorry just doing some shopping and need to ask the questions.



I have it yes, and I am a fan of their tobaccos. I have only used their Shisha Tobacco Drop in my Billy the Kid mix. Can't really say what it's like on it's own though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I hope you tobacco DIY lads are going to bring some of your creations to VapeCon. 

I think we may need to have a tobacco table for the heavy hitters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Alas @Silver, I refuse to go anywhere near Pretoria, unless it's a matter of life or death.


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Alas @Silver, I refuse to go anywhere near Pretoria, unless it's a matter of life or death.



Im with you there but Vapecon is a matter of life or death and besides it is a Saturday


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I have it yes, and I am a fan of their tobaccos. I have only used their Shisha Tobacco Drop in my Billy the Kid mix. Can't really say what it's like on it's own though.



Good enough for me ....added to cart.
Want to mix that billy the kid anyway.


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Alas @Silver, I refuse to go anywhere near Pretoria, unless it's a matter of life or death.



No way @Viper_SA 
You not coming to VapeCon?
That is just so sad.

Well I think VapeCon may be a very important event for many of us - but certainly not life or death material - whatever your reasons are I will respect


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA you and I have to get our passports stamped and set a new time zone on our watches when we go to Pretoria

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA you and I have to get our passports stamped and set a new time zone on our watches when we go to Pretoria



Its not that bad though @GregF
The venue is about 2km from the Eufees offramp on the highway to Pta, just before you get to Pta
Very easy to get to and easily accessible. Take offramp, turn left, go for about 2km amd its on the left.
Its pretty much directly opposite the Voortrekker monument
Not in the Pretoria CBD itself.

The main thing is that the venue is just so special for this event. We looked at several and Heartfelt Arena was by far the best for VapeCon - from the ones we saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I like to taste my concentrates undiluted in a cyclone. Just a plain PG/VG base and add a drop or two of a concentrate to gauge how strong it is and what profiles I get from it. Just had a brilliant idea for a tobacco dessert vape. Dark tobacco, coffee, caramel and dark chocolate. I have something in mind, but will mull it over before I mix anything. Will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed this, not sure how it will steep, but it's awesome right now. 

Black Valentine:

INW Kent tobacco - 1.5%
FW Dark Chocolate - 3%
FA Tiramisu - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Viper_SA said:


> Just mixed this, not sure how it will steep, but it's awesome right now.
> 
> Black Valentine:
> 
> INW Kent tobacco - 1.5%
> FW Dark Chocolate - 3%
> FA Tiramisu - 0.5%


This looks promising - I think the Tiramisu will work well, dessertish without being sweet and that coffee undertone. Please let us know how it develops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha

You guys are evil, I thought I'm gonna stick to 20 odd flavours, but all these awesome recipes, I just want to try them all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre you were looking for this on the Bora Bora additions forum.
Here we go....

*Western Tobacco*
Tobacco (CLY) - 2.5%
Oak (FA) - 1%
Butterscotch (CLY) - 1%
Anise (FW) - 0.1%
Western (TFA) - 1.5%
Custard (CLY) - 1%
Cream (CLY) - 1%
MTS Vape Wizard (FA) - 0.5%

I don't know if you want the anise in there at 0.1%. For me anything more than that and it is too much. Without it I feel it needs it so it must make a difference.
I only added the MTS to the last bottle I made and it does make a difference.
Without it I could taste the different individual ingredients like the cream and custard. Probably because I know it is there but with the MTS it tends to smooth it all out, and believe it or not I also felt it gave it more body and mouth full effect. Will be trying the MTS in other recipes....some time.....
The only reason I went with CLY cream and custard was because I didn't have FA vienna cream at the time but this seems to work so I have not tried the vienna cream yet.
The Clyrolinx Tobacco is a different tobacco taste, not like FA Cuban Supreme or a lot of other tobacco concentrates where can relate the taste to a cigarette or cigar type flavour. It is somewhat dry and quite nutty, probably somewhere in the vicinity of FW 555 tobacco.
The Western in here at 1.5% is not overpowering for me. It adds that nice ashy tobacco taste.

While we are on the TFA Western subject I have been adding a drop or two to a tank of other Tobacco recipes from here and all have been nice.

And on a side not I have also found the following works really really well.

Creamy Coconut Tobacco (not Hic's but we stole ideas from him. On here somewhere) OR
Hic's Light American Cig replacement OR
Hic's Bora Bora - 50%
Hic's Mendis Coconut Brandy - 50%

One of the three Hic's tobacco as above - 80%
Hic's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac - 20%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre you were looking for this on the Bora Bora additions forum.
> Here we go....
> 
> *Western Tobacco*
> Tobacco (CLY) - 2.5%
> Oak (FA) - 1%
> Butterscotch (CLY) - 1%
> Anise (FW) - 0.1%
> Western (TFA) - 1.5%
> Custard (CLY) - 1%
> Cream (CLY) - 1%
> MTS Vape Wizard (FA) - 0.5%
> 
> I don't know if you want the anise in there at 0.1%. For me anything more than that and it is too much. Without it I feel it needs it so it must make a difference.
> I only added the MTS to the last bottle I made and it does make a difference.
> Without it I could taste the different individual ingredients like the cream and custard. Probably because I know it is there but with the MTS it tends to smooth it all out, and believe it or not I also felt it gave it more body and mouth full effect. Will be trying the MTS in other recipes....some time.....
> The only reason I went with CLY cream and custard was because I didn't have FA vienna cream at the time but this seems to work so I have not tried the vienna cream yet.
> The Clyrolinx Tobacco is a different tobacco taste, not like FA Cuban Supreme or a lot of other tobacco concentrates where can relate the taste to a cigarette or cigar type flavour. It is somewhat dry and quite nutty, probably somewhere in the vicinity of FW 555 tobacco.
> The Western in here at 1.5% is not overpowering for me. It adds that nice ashy tobacco taste.
> 
> While we are on the TFA Western subject I have been adding a drop or two to a tank of other Tobacco recipes from here and all have been nice.
> 
> And on a side not I have also found the following works really really well.
> 
> Hic's Creamy Coconut Tobacco OR
> Hic's Light American Cig replacement OR
> Hic's Bora Bora - 50%
> Hic's Mendis Coconut Brandy - 50%
> 
> One of the three Hic's tobacco as above - 80%
> Hic's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac - 20%


Thanks, saw this one in the Index to the correct thread, but did not look further as I saw it had CLY concentrates in. I do not have CLY concentrates and after your report in another thread that they use Ethyl Di Glycol as a carrier and have oily extracts I am very wary.

You are very creative in experimenting with mixes of different juices. I am too afraid I shall bugger up the juice.


----------



## GregF

I told Geoff from Clyrolinx that I created a bit of a sh1t storm after I posted his reply.
He said he is going to talk to the lab and get back to me with some answers...lets see.
Got me worried as well.
Mind you I used to smoke 40+ cigarettes a day for many many years so I reckon if that didn't kill me then I can take my chances with the EDG.


----------



## Jono90

@Viper_SA 
your black valentine recipe looks good. is the tobacco in the background? or more a main note? 
also whats everybodys opinions on MTS Vape Wizard? from what i see it seems a must for most tobacco vapes


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA do you have a favorite TFA Western recipe?


----------



## Viper_SA

Jono90 said:


> @Viper_SA
> your black valentine recipe looks good. is the tobacco in the background? or more a main note?
> also whats everybodys opinions on MTS Vape Wizard? from what i see it seems a must for most tobacco vapes



More in the background I would say. The coffee in the Kent tobacco is in the forefront, with very slight liquorice and caramel tones. The dark chocolate also comes through as a background note, and not everytime. Sort of like Klipdrift XO Coffee/Choc infused brandy. Sometimes you get coffee, sometimes choc, and other times a mix. I think I prefer it without tbe Tiramisu though.


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA do you have a favorite TFA Western recipe?



So far I have only really used it as a main ingredients in my Bohannon's Boots recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> also whats everybodys opinions on MTS Vape Wizard? from what i see it seems a must for most tobacco vapes



Early days for me, but initial impressions are that MTS makes it too smooth for me - sort of losing the distinctiveness of the mix. It takes away a lot of the sour perception, which is important in tobacco mixes imo. Also one loses throat hit, if that is of importance to you. That said, from recipes all over it seems to be becoming very popular. Personally, at this stage, I try to stay away for additives unless really necessary, and, then, as little as possible.


----------



## Viper_SA

For me MTS Vape Wizard is like garlic in food. Doesn't really have a flavor of it's own, but brings different components together well. Sometimes for instance you want to taste chilli, as in chilli bites, other times, you just want some beat and spicyness without actually tasting the chilli as a separate component. That is when I use MTS. Life TFA Turkish, I like the taste, but it's just a tad too overpowering, and lowering the % takes away from the background notes it provides. The MTS just rounds off the harsher edges. Kind ofnlike TFA Smooth is supposed to, but without adding a chlorine taste to a juice. In veneral I also don't use sweeteners, sours, koolada etc, but this one I like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Gitanes homage
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/598996/Gitanes+homage
> 
> 2% Burley (FA)
> 2.5% Caramel (FA)
> 4% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 1% Holiday Spice (TPA)
> 1% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 2% Toasted Almond (TPA)
> 3% Western (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 15.5%
> Western is a bit of a shock. It's a dead ringer for Gitanes. Among the poseurs that I used to hang with in the 80s you were either a Left Bank Gitanes kinda guy or a Gauloises artiste. I was the latter, but for any of you out who were the former, this will bring back the those heady days.
> 
> For those of you that don't know the flavour, it is in your face tobacco almost verging on a cigar, and ashy with a decent throat hit. I added the cream to lift it and the caramel, nutmeg (Holiday Spice) and almond to give it lesser notes and complexity. The burley is there purely to drag the mix towards a more mainstream tobacco flavour.
> 
> Steep: 3-4 weeks.
> 
> @Viper_SA - it goes very nicely with a bog wet single malt, late at night.





GregF said:


> @Viper_SA do you have a favorite TFA Western recipe?


This one has TFA Western, @GregF. Just cracked my bottle a few minutes ago (mixed 13/7/2016). My initial impressions:- I like it a lot and will certainly mix up a bigger batch. The Holiday Spice and Almond are barely noticeable on the exhale and really adds a lot of interest. I pick up some lovely citrus notes in the background? Definitely more towards cigar/cigarette than pipe tobacco. Almost too smooth for me - might go down on or leave out the MTS next time, depending on how it tastes over a longer period. 
Thank you for the recipe @Patrick. For sure different to the tobacco recipes I have tried so far, which is great as variety is the spice of life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I sure hope people find my recipes better than my typing skills

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> This one has TFA Western, @GregF. Just cracked my bottle a few minutes ago (mixed 13/7/2016). My initial impressions:- I like it a lot and will certainly mix up a bigger batch. The Holiday Spice and Almond are barely noticeable on the exhale and really adds a lot of interest. I pick up some lovely citrus notes in the background? Definitely more towards cigar/cigarette than pipe tobacco. Almost too smooth for me - might go down on or leave out the MTS next time, depending on how it tastes over a longer period.
> Thank you for the recipe @Patrick. For sure different to the tobacco recipes I have tried so far, which is great as variety is the spice of life!



Nice, think I need to try this. Only thing is no holiday spice....
Aaaaah more concentrates....no no leave it out....yip im going to leave it out........
Not a big nutmeg fan anyway....there you go, justified!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Grandpa's Pear:
Fairly light and mild tobacco with great pear notes coming through.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jono90

I decided to try out a few more concentrates out and mts wizard.
i tried out TFA western has become my new favourite. decided to buy more like 10 mins after trying it out. reminds of lucky strike.
then i tried out FA cigar passion and so far MEH! its ok nothing special and doesnt remind me of a cigar but maybe it needs steeping.
i then threw some MTS vape wizard in my regular cubano single mix and i find it completely removed the main note that i normally get, Added 0.5%
it did bring the background notes out more but the main flavor that i normally enjoy was extremely muted.it seems like its only something for toning a liquid down. almost made a huge batch with it. thank god i tried a small one first.
but so far for me if you looking for a cigar flavor i would recommend TFA Cubano and INW Cuba, Tuscan reverse was alright also
As far as Flavor Art go it seems to me that alot of there Tobacco flavors are too amazing as i also tried burley found it weak and cuban supreme and it had a candy floss taste to it not what i was hoping for. 
I would love to make a complex Cigar mix but my own ideas have just lead to an expensive drain cleaner. so im scared to mix flavors without a recipe to follow.


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> I decided to try out a few more concentrates out and mts wizard.
> i tried out TFA western has become my new favourite. decided to buy more like 10 mins after trying it out. reminds of lucky strike.
> then i tried out FA cigar passion and so far MEH! its ok nothing special and doesnt remind me of a cigar but maybe it needs steeping.
> i then threw some MTS vape wizard in my regular cubano single mix and i find it completely removed the main note that i normally get, Added 0.5%
> it did bring the background notes out more but the main flavor that i normally enjoy was extremely muted.it seems like its only something for toning a liquid down. almost made a huge batch with it. thank god i tried a small one first.
> but so far for me if you looking for a cigar flavor i would recommend TFA Cubano and INW Cuba, Tuscan reverse was alright also
> As far as Flavor Art go it seems to me that alot of there Tobacco flavors are too amazing as i also tried burley found it weak and cuban supreme and it had a candy floss taste to it not what i was hoping for.
> I would love to make a complex Cigar mix but my own ideas have just lead to an expensive drain cleaner. so im scared to mix flavors without a recipe to follow.


Thank you for your impressions on MTS, confirms my suspicions.

On your recommendation, I tried TFA Cubano as a single mix and was quite impressed. Nice cigar taste and I get notes of Marzipan and Cherry sour with a floral touch on the exhale. Not the full feel of more complex mixes for me, but good nonetheless.

I have mixed up Cigar Passion, Tuscan Reserve and Maxx Blend with some Black Fire. Steeping. Shall let you have my impressions.

At what percentage did you mix up TFA Western? I tried @Patrick's Gitanes Homage recipe above, which has Western as one of the ingredients and liked it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

@Andre 
Glad you enjoy Cubano. i wonder what it would work with? im looking for something to enhance its flavor without changing it too much
I mixed Western at 5% max VG. hasnt steeped yet but im pretty happy with the flavour.
I mix alot of my tobacco flavors at 5% as a starting point and then dilute if i pick up unwanted notes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jono90 said:


> @Andre
> Glad you enjoy Cubano. i wonder what it would work with? im looking for something to enhance its flavor without changing it too much
> I mixed Western at 5% max VG. hasnt steeped yet but im pretty happy with the flavour.
> I mix alot of my tobacco flavors at 5% as a starting point and then dilute if i pick up unwanted notes


Thanks.
I would try Cubano with FA Dark Vapure or FA Perique Black.


----------



## Jono90

Great. ill keep that in mind on my next mix


----------



## incredible_hullk

Jono90 said:


> @Andre
> Glad you enjoy Cubano. i wonder what it would work with? im looking for something to enhance its flavor without changing it too much
> I mixed Western at 5% max VG. hasnt steeped yet but im pretty happy with the flavour.
> I mix alot of my tobacco flavors at 5% as a starting point and then dilute if i pick up unwanted notes



i have used 3% tfa cubano type with 1.5% tfa western flavour and 2% tfa black cherry. 2 days post steeping and it seems really good but will give more time. the cubano flavour is still much the stronger right now


----------



## incredible_hullk

incredible_hullk said:


> i have used 3% tfa cubano type with 1.5% tfa western flavour and 2% tfa blackberry. 2 post steeping and it seems really good but will give more time. the cubano flavour is still much the stronger right now



sorry 2% tfa black cherry not blackberry


----------



## Viper_SA

a bit curious as to whether or not anyone has mixed any of my recipes yet?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thank you for your impressions on MTS, confirms my suspicions.
> 
> On your recommendation, I tried TFA Cubano as a single mix and was quite impressed. Nice cigar taste and I get notes of Marzipan and Cherry sour with a floral touch on the exhale. Not the full feel of more complex mixes for me, but good nonetheless.
> 
> I have mixed up Cigar Passion, Tuscan Reserve and Maxx Blend with some Black Fire. Steeping. Shall let you have my impressions.
> 
> At what percentage did you mix up TFA Western? I tried @Patrick's Gitanes Homage recipe above, which has Western as one of the ingredients and liked it a lot.



What percentage do you guys mix Cubano at? 

I've never won with it.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> I hope you tobacco DIY lads are going to bring some of your creations to VapeCon.
> 
> I think we may need to have a tobacco table for the heavy hitters


@Silver you are the chief in charge, make it happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry 2% tfa black cherry not blackberry


You can edit your original post. Just click on the Edit block below your post. Please do.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> What percentage do you guys mix Cubano at?
> 
> I've never won with it.


I mixed it at 6.0 %. Ah, when I went to check on the percentage, I saw that I added 1.0 % FA Fresh Cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I mixed it at 6.0 %. Ah, when I went to check on the percentage, I saw that I added 1.0 % FA Fresh Cream.


Thank you. I will give it another go.

I was mixing it low, as i thought it was supposed to be super strong. It just tasted ashy, so probably too low.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

@rogue zombie 
I mix it at 6% single flavor max vg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

didnt see the other posts before i did mine. wow seems like great minds mix alike lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> You can edit your original post. Just click on the Edit block below your post. Please do.



Hi @Andre ...post has been amended

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> Thank you for your impressions on MTS, confirms my suspicions.
> 
> On your recommendation, I tried TFA Cubano as a single mix and was quite impressed. Nice cigar taste and I get notes of Marzipan and Cherry sour with a floral touch on the exhale. Not the full feel of more complex mixes for me, but good nonetheless.
> 
> I have mixed up Cigar Passion, Tuscan Reserve and Maxx Blend with some Black Fire. Steeping. Shall let you have my impressions.
> 
> At what percentage did you mix up TFA Western? I tried @Patrick's Gitanes Homage recipe above, which has Western as one of the ingredients and liked it a lot.



Out of curiosity I rummaged through the dark drawer and found the remains of a bottle of Gitanes that I mixed on 16 May. Three months later and it has completed its transmogrification. It is literally a different animal. The flavours are no longer distinctly layered but have imploded into each other. More like a complex cigar. It's the closest I've got to Mod N World's Poison (which has always been one of my targets for tobaccos). Maybe we are still trying some of our mixes out too young (1 month). Would love to know if anyone else has tried a 2-3 month steep on tobacco mixes and if so, what were the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Out of curiosity I rummaged through the dark drawer and found the remains of a bottle of Gitanes that I mixed on 16 May. Three months later and it has completed its transmogrification. It is literally a different animal. The flavours are no longer distinctly layered but have imploded into each other. More like a complex cigar. It's the closest I've got to Mod N World's Poison (which has always been one of my targets for tobaccos). Maybe we are still trying some of our mixes out too young (1 month). Would love to know if anyone else has tried a 2-3 month steep on tobacco mixes and if so, what were the results.


My first 100 ml of Bora Bora White has just passed the 2 month mark. About 10 ml left. The tobaccos become a bit more pronounced as time goes by and the mix just a tad less sweet, but not by much. Certainly not the transmogrification (transform in a surprising or magical manner) you talk about. Probably depends on the ingredients - e.g. my Black Barrel Whiskey Mac just gets better and better the more it matures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Jono90 @Andre i mixed up 6% Cubano. What is the steep time - 2 weeks or a month?

This is the only TFA tobacco ive used, besides RY4.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> a bit curious as to whether or not anyone has mixed any of my recipes yet?



I do have them on my todo list. Just need to get some of those concentrates.
Im getting there......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol i need to get 95% of the ingredients for @Viper_SA's stuff

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Jono90 @Andre i mixed up 6% Cubano. What is the steep time - 2 weeks or a month?
> 
> This is the only TFA tobacco ive used, besides RY4.


I cure all my tobaccos (bar Camel Lights) for at least one month, without any testing beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I must admit that my tobaccos are also getting some more depth and character after a month. They seem to smooth out and get an extra dimension.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I cure all my tobaccos (bar Camel Lights) for at least one month, without any testing beforehand.


I froth mine as you know. When I say froth, I stick the frother tip deep in the liquid, so no actual "frothing" gets done. Just serious stirring.

Some, like Borra, Ive noticed no difference between 2 weeks to a month.

Others, like the Perique Vapure, only really "settled" after a month.

So I do think it varies from manufacturer, to flavour, to VG, to percentage etc.

I personally just believe in that initial, proper "stir", to get things going.

If you think about it, heat does the same thing - its breaking down compounds to smaller ones, in order to mix with the rest.

I am no science guy, so my terminology may be off 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

We get the point @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> We get the point @rogue zombie


Lmao... ooops.

I didn't mean to triple post

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Lmao...now hear this. @rogue zombie froths his mixes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Must be a friend's coming for a braai day 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

I am slowly going through my tobacco concentrates with simple mixes (e.g. 6 % TFA Cubano with 1 % FA Fresh Cream) to get a better feel for what they taste like. For TFA Turkish I adapted a bit from the idea here. 




Mixed on 16 July 2016. Started vaping on 19 August 2016.
Transported to a Turkish bazaar. Very aromatic - I almost smell some incense burning. Think it will be typically dry if it was not for the sweetening effect of the Rum - but not a sweet vape by any stretch of the imagination. Add more Rum if you like it a bit sweeter, but not more than 1 % per the creator. Maybe decreasing the the TFA Turkish to say 3 % at the same time will also help it to be more sweet. The sour/acid, typical of Turkish tobacco, comes through as a nice subdued effect in my blend.

This was a new taste to my palate and quite a shock in the beginning, but the more I vape it the more I like it. Not ADV for my at this stage, probably an occasional vape. TFA Turkish would, I think, be very useful in mixes to add spicy aromatic notes.

Jokingly, I offered HRH a taste of this. Knock me down with a feather - she loves it and wants a bottle in her nic strength. Go figure.

*Just Turkish*
TFA Turkish Tobacco 4.0 %
FA Jamaican Rum 0.5 %

As requested elsewhere @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... Nice @Andre. So your better half is stepping out of her 'berry' world nicely.

I might need to up the Jamaican Rum - Alcohol flavours are another kind that I struggle to taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Found this masterpiece here.

Bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. All of this without losing, whilst perfectly complimenting, the tobaccos, which are always at the core of the taste.

A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different, but in the same league as Bora Bora for me.

Mine cured for a month, but the creator says one week is good.

*Paradise Plum*
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.5 %
FA Desert Ship 1.5 %
FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
FA Dark Vapure 0.5 %
INW Smoked Plum 0.5 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Found this masterpiece here.
> 
> Bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. All of this without losing and perfectly complimenting the tobaccos, which are always at the core of the taste.
> 
> A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different, but in the same league as Bora Bora for me.
> 
> Mine cured for a month, but the creator says one week is good.
> 
> *Paradise Plum*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.5 %
> FA Desert Ship 1.5 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Dark Vapure 0.5 %
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5 %



Love the catalogue like pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Discovered VM4 quite late in my vape journey and man o man do I just love it in the Ultimo

After annihilating nearly 100ml of VM4 in 2 weeks time on the Ultimo I thought I would try my hand at some DIY to ease the strain on the pocket. I mean how difficult could it be to mix an RY4..........

I have absolutely now intuition when it comes to flavours so I looked up a couple RY4 recipes and settled on the version 1 of ENYAWREKLAW's Pistachio RY4 (http://tjek.nu/r/2Gw8).

Ordered some concentrates from BLK Vapour, a scale and some bottles.

Made the first batch yesterday and had a quick drip - not bad but also not really what I expected but I suppose it will get better with some steeping although most of the comments state that it is fine to vape immediately - found that there is almost an almondy flavour which overwhelms everything.

I then tried my hand at a custom recipe. Since I liked Flawless's Hotmess I concocted this recipe:

Sweet Churro RY4

Churro (CAP) 3.5%
Caramel (original) (TFA) 1.5%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) 1.5%
RY4 Double (TFA) 2.5%
Smooth (TFA) 0.5%

It smells quite lekker but I will give it the weekend to steep before I test it. Will post when I have a vape 

Needless to say the bug has bit me and my cart at BLK Vapour is full of more goodies to try some of the other recipes which I think will suit me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Found this masterpiece here.
> 
> Bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. All of this without losing, whilst perfectly complimenting, the tobaccos, which are always at the core of the taste.
> 
> A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different, but in the same league as Bora Bora for me.
> 
> Mine cured for a month, but the creator says one week is good.
> 
> *Paradise Plum*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.5 %
> FA Desert Ship 1.5 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Dark Vapure 0.5 %
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5 %



@Andre that INW Smoked Plum, yes it is the one that I need, any recommendations on a sub or does it play a big part?


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre that INW Smoked Plum, yes it is the one that I need, any recommendations on a sub or does it play a big part?


I think it makes this juice, together with the Dessert Ship. Got mine here. 
The creator did make the same recipe with 2 % FA Fresh Fig in place of the Plum, but I think it would give a totally different taste. And be quite sweet, which is why I did not mix it with the fig.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks. I am quite a sweet guy so I think I will try the Fig until I can get some smoked plum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Thanks. I am quite a sweet guy so I think I will try the Fig until I can get some smoked plum


Great stuff, looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Cannot wait to try this one. I have been craving a fruit tobacco, but I've completely hashed every one I've concocted.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Cannot wait to try this one. I have been craving a fruit tobacco, but I've completely hashed every one I've concocted.


In my limited experience it is very difficult to get the balance right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> In my limited experience it is very difficult to get the balance right.


Oh yes. It sounds easy enough, but its definitely difficult.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I don't really have a very good description for this one. Reminds me of a Velvet Cloud tobacco I once tried. A little sweet, as FA 7 Leaves tends to be, with a nice smoky undertone from the other ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I don't really have a very good description for this one. Reminds me of a Velvet Cloud tobacco I once tried. A little sweet, as FA 7 Leaves tends to be, with a nice smoky undertone from the other ingredients
> 
> View attachment 65121


Looks like I might finally be able to mix one of your recipes  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA I mixed up your 7 guns yesterday and as always I gave it try just after mixing.
The Latakia was quite prominent and I was wondering if that would calm down. Not that it was terribly harsh but it did stand out from everything else.
Just tasted it now again, I know I know let it steep but I am curious, anyway even just after one day the Latakia has calmed down and I can now taste the sweetness of the 7 leaves and the other smokey effects.
This is looking like it could be very very nice, hell it is nice right now, I dont think my 20ml tester is going to last the steep


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA I mixed up your 7 guns yesterday and as always I gave it try just after mixing.
> The Latakia was quite prominent and I was wondering if that would calm down. Not that it was terribly harsh but it did stand out from everything else.
> Just tasted it now again, I know I know let it steep but I am curious, anyway even just after one day the Latakia has calmed down and I can now taste the sweetness of the 7 leaves and the other smokey effects.
> This is looking like it could be very very nice, hell it is nice right now, I dont think my 20ml tester is going to last the steep



For me the FA Latakia is not a very prominant profile. I actually enjoy FW Latakia more, but I have like 20ml of FA Latakia to use somewhere, hence this recipe. It does mellow out quite a bit for me, but does add something in the background. I was hoping the FA Cowboy would be closer to TFA Western, but not even close. A bit disappointed with it actually, but it works well with 7 Leaves, I find the two quite similar in many ways. The Burley does develop a bjt more of a dry/bitter taste over time, but mostly only on the exhale for me. Glad you like it and looking forward to your future notes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My search for a good cigar only vape is over. Found this here. As promised @Jono90.

This is full on cigar - no creams or caramels or vanillas added. Mild and mellow and smoky and I pick up a very slight citrus back note (it is FA after all), but unashamedly cigar. It has a very natural sweetness, like one can almost taste the cigar wrapper. If you like it less sweet just add around 0.25 % of FA Bitter Wizard. I add 2 or 3 drops of the Wizard in my Reo Grand bottle if I feel like less sweet in the moment. Perfect companion to a good Cognac or Brandy (without coke please), but mild and creamy enough to be an all day vape too.

I think this one needs a proper steep. Mine cured since 22 July 2016 - five weeks.

*Connoisseur's Cigar*
FA Cigar Passion 1.0 %
FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
FA Maxx Blend 1.0 %
FA Black Fire 0.5 %

Total flavour: 3.5 % (economical too)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Will definitely mix this NOW! 
Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> My search for a good cigar only vape is over. Got the idea for this one somewhere on the Net, but cannot find the link right now. As promised @Jono90.
> 
> This is full on cigar - no creams or caramels or vanillas added. Mild and mellow and smoky and I pick up a very slight citrus back note (it is FA after all), but unashamedly cigar. It has a very natural sweetness, like one can almost taste the cigar wrapper. If you like it less sweet just add around 0.25 % of FA Bitter Wizard. I add 2 or 3 drops of the Wizard in my Reo Grand bottle if I feel like less sweet in the moment. Perfect companion to a good Cognac or Brandy (without coke please), but mild and creamy enough to be an all day vape too.
> 
> I think this one needs a proper steep. Mine cured since 22 July 2016 - five weeks.
> 
> *Connoisseur's Cigar*
> FA Cigar Passion 1.0 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Maxx Blend 1.0 %
> FA Black Fire 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 3.5 % (economical too)



I got all excited and mixed this right after reading your post @Andre. I figured it had to be good if you raved about it like you did. Anyway I mixed it up and did my obligatory taste test after mixing. I expected the Tuscan reserve to be prominent and it was, but I have come to realise that it calms down after a few days. So I figured while I was tasting I would taste some other stuff that is busy steeping..... low and behold I pick up "Cigar Maxx". It is this recipe exactly except for 1.5% Cigar Passion instead of 1%.
So it looks like I had it all along and no nice new surprises, damn.
I found it here and there is another just underneath it _*Montecristo No. 2 *_that I am waiting for.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I got all excited and mixed this right after reading your post @Andre. I figured it had to be good if you raved about it like you did. Anyway I mixed it up and did my obligatory taste test after mixing. I expected the Tuscan reserve to be prominent and it was, but I have come to realise that it calms down after a few days. So I figured while I was tasting I would taste some other stuff that is busy steeping..... low and behold I pick up "Cigar Maxx". It is this recipe exactly except for 1.5% Cigar Passion instead of 1%.
> So it looks like I had it all along and no nice new surprises, damn.
> I found it here and there is another just underneath it _*Montecristo No. 2 *_that I am waiting for.


Hehe, now we have the link at least. I mixed Montecristo No. 2 and tasted it one month later. Not much impressed. So tonight I thought why not try it again. And now, just more than 2 months later, it is awesome. A totally different juice (transmogrification @Patrick). The common denominator is Cigar Passion - methinks it needs a really long time to integrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.



Just made another BIG bottle of this and wanted to thank you again @rogue zombie 
That Gold Ducat is fantastic. Think I need to try it with some other stuff as well, has anyone tried it with anything else? or did I miss something along the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Just made another BIG bottle of this and wanted to thank you again @rogue zombie
> That Gold Ducat is fantastic. Think I need to try it with some other stuff as well, has anyone tried it with anything else? or did I miss something along the way



I have mixed Gold Ducat with a few things, none of which I liked.

Since its dominant, it is quite difficult to pair. My suggestion would be with other proper strong tobaccos, or it will drown out the weak.


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre thank you thank you thank you!

You know I to have been after a proper cigar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

How's that 7 Guns coming along @GregF?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## GregF

hey that reminds me..... will let you know now now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Nice new avatar there @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA 7 guns...after 5 days

The FA 7 leaves is not as sweet as it was which makes this vape even more nom nom.
Everything is much smoother, darker smokier, this is really really nice, all this after 5 days.
This will most definitely go into my "this works" folder and I need to make a big bottle to allow for proper steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA 7 guns...after 5 days
> 
> The FA 7 leaves is not as sweet as it was which makes this vape even more nom nom.
> Everything is much smoother, darker smokier, this is really really nice, all this after 5 days.
> This will most definitely go into my "this works" folder and I need to make a big bottle to allow for proper steeping.



Thanks for the feedback. Appreciated. I'm glad you like it. I threw that together to jse up some of my less than favorite concentrates, problem now is this, I like it, so I might buy those concentrates again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

At least I got somewhere for my FA tobaccos to go as well. I got in a whole lot of INW tobacco concentrates and need to play with them a bit. So far I am pretty impressed with Tobacco Kent, Cuban Cigar and Tobacco Pear.


----------



## GregF

Especially Latakia, I didn't really like it, and I was getting tired of 7 Leaves, but hey, now I can use them again.


----------



## Viper_SA

I love the INW Tobacco Kent. Tobacco Pear is also very nice. Need to play with the Cuban and Cherry Cigar from INW. Did you also find that the FA Latakia has died down a bit in the 7 Guns recipe. Not nearly as prominent as right after mixing.
@GregF


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Billy the Kid:
> 
> I simple tobacco, for a man from simple beginnings. Think of Emilio Estevez in Young guns here. Probably an orphan, making his way on the streets of the Wild West, and earning his keep with a six gun. Slight nuances of dark Latakias, combined with a typical "western" type tobacco from Virginia or such. The TFA Turkish is very close to the TFA Western, hence my use of it here.
> 
> View attachment 63129



@Viper_SA have not got TFA Turkish, TFA Western going to be ok?


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA have not got TFA Turkish, TFA Western going to be ok?



I find them to be very similar, with Western being a short nose ahead as a favorite between the two. Sure it will be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I love the INW Tobacco Kent. Tobacco Pear is also very nice. Need to play with the Cuban and Cherry Cigar from INW. Did you also find that the FA Latakia has died down a bit in the 7 Guns recipe. Not nearly as prominent as right after mixing.



Most definitely. It was also not so "in your face" Latakia. Was smoother, blended in better.
The INW Cherry Cigar I tried on its own and first impression was that it would make a nice single concentrate mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I find them to be very similar, with Western being a short nose ahead as a favorite between the two. Sure it will be fine.



ah sorry didn't see the FW Latakia. this one will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Petrus

@Andre ,thanks for your recommendation for Bora Bora. I opened mine yesterday after a 8 week steep and wow, excellent. It is most definitely going to be one of my ADV. Tomorrow I am going to make two 50ml batches with my scale and I assume it is even going to be better than the drop system....lol. Now to make Camel Lights and Davinci, then I am done. Oh, I opened the American Light yesterday as well and must say I am very impressed. HIC is for sure a master mixer in my opinion.
Cheers guys, enjoy your Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @Andre ,thanks for your recommendation for Bora Bora. I opened mine yesterday after a 8 week steep and wow, excellent. It is most definitely going to be one of my ADV. Tomorrow I am going to make two 50ml batches with my scale and I assume it is even going to be better than the drop system....lol. Now to make Camel Lights and Davinci, then I am done. Oh, I opened the American Light yesterday as well and must say I am very impressed. HIC is for sure a master mixer in my opinion.
> Cheers guys, enjoy your Saturday.


Make 100ml bora bora at least. It won't go to waste as you can add just about anything to it for a different taste.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre ,thanks for your recommendation for Bora Bora. I opened mine yesterday after a 8 week steep and wow, excellent. It is most definitely going to be one of my ADV. Tomorrow I am going to make two 50ml batches with my scale and I assume it is even going to be better than the drop system....lol. Now to make Camel Lights and Davinci, then I am done. Oh, I opened the American Light yesterday as well and must say I am very impressed. HIC is for sure a master mixer in my opinion.
> Cheers guys, enjoy your Saturday.


Wow, 8 weeks - you have patience!
Glad you like it. As @GregF says, make a lot as you can have a different taste every time. I just add 2 to 3 drops to my Reo bottle. Here are some suggested additions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> My search for a good cigar only vape is over. Found this here. As promised @Jono90.
> 
> This is full on cigar - no creams or caramels or vanillas added. Mild and mellow and smoky and I pick up a very slight citrus back note (it is FA after all), but unashamedly cigar. It has a very natural sweetness, like one can almost taste the cigar wrapper. If you like it less sweet just add around 0.25 % of FA Bitter Wizard. I add 2 or 3 drops of the Wizard in my Reo Grand bottle if I feel like less sweet in the moment. Perfect companion to a good Cognac or Brandy (without coke please), but mild and creamy enough to be an all day vape too.
> 
> I think this one needs a proper steep. Mine cured since 22 July 2016 - five weeks.
> 
> *Connoisseur's Cigar*
> FA Cigar Passion 1.0 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Maxx Blend 1.0 %
> FA Black Fire 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 3.5 % (economical too)



This recipe is going to be my first proper venture into DIY. Concentrates ordered and now the wait begins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Blu_Marlin said:


> This recipe is going to be my first proper venture into DIY. Concentrates ordered and now the wait begins.



Good luck with the diy. It is a lot of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> This recipe is going to be my first proper venture into DIY. Concentrates ordered and now the wait begins.


Some advice. Remember to let your juice steep thoroughly, especially tobacco, to get the best results.


----------



## Viper_SA

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.



I mixed this up, and after steeping decided to add some stuff. Doubled the Gold Ducat to 4% and added 2% INW Tobwcco Kent. Steeped again, and I love it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I mixed this up, and after steeping decided to add some stuff. Doubled the Gold Ducat to 4% and added 2% INW Tobwcco Kent. Steeped again, and I love it.



Vaping da vince as we speak and mixed up a bigger bottle the other day. Now I need to try this.
Will split my new bigger bottle and let you know.
I think I will like it though because the Ducat gold and the Tobacco Kent are both great.
Ah what the hell, just make a another bottle tomorrow.
Give it another name and I should be ok.
Thanks @Viper_SA 

Was on the 7 guns last night and finished my little sample. I told you it wasnt going to make it.
mixing day tomorrow........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Jono90 said:


> @rogue zombie
> I mix it at 6% single flavor max vg


@Jono90 @Andre thank you, TFA Cubano is much better at 6%. Think i tried it 2% before, and it was very ashy.

Two weeks cured and seems a little flat, unless its a very one dimensional tobacco? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I mixed this up, and after steeping decided to add some stuff. Doubled the Gold Ducat to 4% and added 2% INW Tobwcco Kent. Steeped again, and I love it.



Mixed and waiting....not patiently
Da Vinci II (Hope you don't mind I named it)
7 Guns
Wyatt Earp
Doc Holiday
Grandpa's Pear
and from @Andre Paradise Plum

Still early enough, think I will mix some "special" Bora Bora

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Jono90 @Andre thank you, TFA Cubano is much better at 6%. Think i tried it 2% before, and it was very ashy.
> 
> Two weeks cured and seems a little flat, unless its a very one dimensional tobacco?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


As I said, I added 1 % FA Fresh Cream. I pick up quite a few different notes, but certainly not a complex tobacco by any means. Just nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Love it how we tweak the recipes in this thread to our own tastes, @Viper_SA, @rogue zombie, @GregF and others. One of the distinct advantages of DIY.
I also adapted Da Vinci (Da Vince III!) - almost ready for testing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> This recipe is going to be my first proper venture into DIY. Concentrates ordered and now the wait begins.


Awesome! Do not touch until 5 weeks have gone past!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> As I said, I added 1 % FA Fresh Cream. I pick up quite a few different notes, but certainly not a complex tobacco by any means. Just nice.


Ag you know what it was - seems i prefer the warmer vape off a parra coil for tobaccos.

I build 0.4 duals 26g for the Cyclops, and while i prefer every other profile with these, i prefered tobaccos with the parra.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Ag you know what it was - seems i prefer the warmer vape off a parra coil for tobaccos.
> 
> I build 0.4 duals 26g for the Cyclops, and while i prefer every other profile with these, i prefered tobaccos with the parra.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Same here, for tobaccos I use dual coils from 3.5 to 4.5, for everything else single coils around 0.8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> Mixed and waiting....not patiently
> Da Vinci II (Hope you don't mind I named it)
> 7 Guns
> Wyatt Earp
> Doc Holiday
> Grandpa's Pear
> and from @Andre Paradise Plum
> 
> Still early enough, think I will mix some "special" Bora Bora



Any provisional thoughts @GregF ?


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Any provisional thoughts @GregF ?



Believe it or not but I did not have a taste after mixing. Cant believe it myself actually.
Got people around and never got a chance to play.


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Any provisional thoughts @GregF ?



OK @Viper_SA managed to taste a bit today

Da Vinci II - Lovely even now after only a few days. 
Rich dark tobacco and slight chocolate coming from the Ducat gold with a slight coffee and smoked plum from the Tobacco Kent. When I say rich dark tobacco, it is not a harsh tobacco at all, not bold, more like a dessert vape. We will see after a few weeks.

7 Guns - You know my feelings on this. Nothing has changed, just a bigger bottle.

Wyatt Earp - I used FA Vienna Cream @ 1.5% instead of TFA Bavarian Cream @ 3%
A little on the sweet side. Not as sweet as FA 7 Leaves normally is but it is a little sweet. The Toasted Almond adds a nice touch. I can only confirm what you had to say "A nice mild toasted cigarette taste"

Doc Holiday - I used CLY Apricot @ 1.5% instead of FA Apricot @ 2%
I think this one needs to steep for a while longer. Can smell the Torrone when I opened the bottle.
I get a bit of sweetness on the lips but not sweet on the vape. This is my first taste of Apricot and I must say it is quite nice. The tobacco is not strong at all. Will report back after a few weeks steep.

Grandpa's Pear - Very nice. Again I will agree with what you said "Fairly light and mild tobacco with great pear notes coming through". Not as light as Wyatt Earp or Doc Holiday but it is not a strong tobacco, which is surprising for me because I find FA dark Vapure can be quite overwhelming. It is not in this mix. The pear is a nice touch, adds a little sweetness I guess as well. A little dry but not in a bad way.

Paradise Plum - Noah's Ark
I will agree with @Andre here "A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different".
It is a very different tobacco vape, difficult to explain, but very nice. My first mix with INW Smoked Plum and I am impressed. Light tobacco is there but it has these other plum/spicy notes that make it so different.

Glad I made big bottles. These will probably just make the required steeping period and they will all be finished.
All nice, all different, all will make again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks for the feedback @GregF , really appreciate it.


----------



## GregF

Patrick said:


> Gitanes homage
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/598996/Gitanes+homage
> 
> 2% Burley (FA)
> 2.5% Caramel (FA)
> 4% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 1% Holiday Spice (TPA)
> 1% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 2% Toasted Almond (TPA)
> 3% Western (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 15.5%
> Western is a bit of a shock. It's a dead ringer for Gitanes. Among the poseurs that I used to hang with in the 80s you were either a Left Bank Gitanes kinda guy or a Gauloises artiste. I was the latter, but for any of you out who were the former, this will bring back the those heady days.
> 
> For those of you that don't know the flavour, it is in your face tobacco almost verging on a cigar, and ashy with a decent throat hit. I added the cream to lift it and the caramel, nutmeg (Holiday Spice) and almond to give it lesser notes and complexity. The burley is there purely to drag the mix towards a more mainstream tobacco flavour.
> 
> Steep: 3-4 weeks.
> 
> @Viper_SA - it goes very nicely with a bog wet single malt, late at night.



Thanks for this @Patrick.
Mixed it up on 21/08 and it is a very nice strong tobacco vape. Was looking for somewhere to use the Western and this does it nicely.
I used CLY Caramel @ 2% and left out the Holiday spice.
I don't know what the original tastes like but I am enjoying this. I get the Gitanes taste. It is a nice break from the mild tobaccos when I need something to hit the spot.
mmmmm....... maybe time for a single malt.


----------



## Patrick

GregF said:


> Thanks for this @Patrick.
> Mixed it up on 21/08 and it is a very nice strong tobacco vape. Was looking for somewhere to use the Western and this does it nicely.
> I used CLY Caramel @ 2% and left out the Holiday spice.
> I don't know what the original tastes like but I am enjoying this. I get the Gitanes taste. It is a nice break from the mild tobaccos when I need something to hit the spot.
> mmmmm....... maybe time for a single malt.



Glad you like it. As I mentioned, it's a bit of a shape shifter after 6 weeks to 3 months. It really is well worth putting away 30ml for 3 months. But you need to hide the bottle from yourself and forget about it. Nice little Christmas pressie for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Glad you like it. As I mentioned, it's a bit of a shape shifter after 6 weeks to 3 months. It really is well worth putting away 30ml for 3 months. But you need to hide the bottle from yourself and forget about it. Nice little Christmas pressie for you.


Used the last of my tester mixed on 13 July 2016. You are spot on - this has now become beyond awesome, certainly improved dramatically with a longer curing. I taste that typical Poison taste on the tip of my tongue now. So glad I have already mixed a bigger bottle. Next up is a 100 ml bottle for that Xmas steep. Thanks again for sharing your recipe.

Those of you who have mixed this (I know @GregF has) please rate @Patrick's recipe on e-liquid-recipes.com here. This recipe deserves to be very high on the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Used the last of my tester mixed on 13 July 2016. You are spot on - this has now become beyond awesome, certainly improved dramatically with a longer curing. I taste that typical Poison taste on the tip of my tongue now. So glad I have already mixed a bigger bottle. Next up is a 100 ml bottle for that Xmas steep. Thanks again for sharing your recipe.
> 
> Those of you who have mixed this (I know @GregF has) please rate @Patrick's recipe on e-liquid-recipes.com here. This recipe deserves to be very high on the list.



Do you have to register to rate? Went there and no rating option??????


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Do you have to register to rate? Went there and no rating option??????


I am not sure as I registered some time ago. You just click on the stars at the top right - click on the 5th star for a perfect rating. Wait, now that I think about it - yes, you have to register for the system records your rating. So, please register, it is free and a great way to input your flavour stash to see which recipes you can make. One can donate to keep it ad free.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

250ml CLY Bora Bora to play with
I made this subbing every original FA Concentrate I could with CLY and it is very nice.
I would go as so far as to say that I prefer it to the original.
Made a big bottle so I can split it up after a few weeks and play with a few percentages.
It will not go to waste

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> Used the last of my tester mixed on 13 July 2016. You are spot on - this has now become beyond awesome, certainly improved dramatically with a longer curing. I taste that typical Poison taste on the tip of my tongue now. So glad I have already mixed a bigger bottle. Next up is a 100 ml bottle for that Xmas steep. Thanks again for sharing your recipe.
> 
> Those of you who have mixed this (I know @GregF has) please rate @Patrick's recipe on e-liquid-recipes.com here. This recipe deserves to be very high on the list.



Thanks @Andre and @GregF. Also mixed a biggie last night. We could start our own DIY Advent calendar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Patrick said:


> Thanks @Andre and @GregF. Also mixed a biggie last night. We could start our own DIY Advent calendar.



Yip I mixed 100ml this morning. Hid it away for my own little Xmas pressie. Big "Do Not Touch" stickers all over it.
I can do this.... I can do this......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just put up my 7 Guns recipe @GregF if you'd like to rate it for me


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Just put up my 7 Guns recipe @GregF if you'd like to rate it for me



Done so. Said it was the worst thing I have ever tasted in my life. You going to have to put some more up so I can at least have something descent to compare it with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA looking at your stuff here. Did you post that Black gold here?
Did I miss it?
Looks like it could be quite interesting and I only need to get like 2 of the concentrates.
Ok Ok so there are only three concentrates in total.
Something else with INW Gold Ducat sound good to me.


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA looking at your stuff here. Did you post that Black gold here?
> Did I miss it?
> Looks like it could be quite interesting and I only need to get like 2 of the concentrates.
> Ok Ok so there are only three concentrates in total.
> Something else with INW Gold Ducat sound good to me.



Yup @GregF it was posted to this thread as well.


----------



## Viper_SA

@GregF after the Davinci II mix, I'm really curious to try some more recipes with INW Tobacco Kent and INW Gold Ducat together. Just seems to work beautifully together. Hoping for some more INW tobaccos soon, very keen to try the amphora version they have.


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Yup @GregF it was posted to this thread as well.



Hell, I have to start paying more attention!
This getting old and ADD is not for sissies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> @GregF after the Davinci II mix, I'm really curious to try some more recipes with INW Tobacco Kent and INW Gold Ducat together. Just seems to work beautifully together. Hoping for some more INW tobaccos soon, very keen to try the amphora version they have.



A quick Goolge tells me this....
Pronounced “amphora,” Am4a is the newest developmental flavor by Inawera, and let us tell you, we just can’t put it down! Am4a is a pipe tobacco flavor with hints of caramel, coffee, licorice, and a mild aftertaste of tea biscuits. It sounds strange, but it tastes amazing!

Where do you get your INW from? I had a quick look at the local guys and nothing.
If you bring this in, put me down for some as well. It Sounds amazing.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Blu_Marlin said:


> This recipe is going to be my first proper venture into DIY. Concentrates ordered and now the wait begins.





Andre said:


> Awesome! Do not touch until 5 weeks have gone past!



I finally mixed up a batch yesterday and like a total noob I had to throw the first two iterations away. While adding the third/fourth concentrate the plastic ring that attaches to the cap fell into the mix. This happened twice. 

When I realised that it`s probably going to be 5 weeks before I can sample my first DIY creation I went onto the internet looking for this:




Now to check if Aramex Global Shopper will ship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

@Blu_Marlin try this. HIC's Light American Cig Replacement. No steeping. You can have it straight away and also add stuff for different profile.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

GregF said:


> @Blu_Marlin try this. HIC's Light American Cig Replacement. No steeping. You can have it straight away and also add stuff for different profile.


Thanks @GregF I am going to give it a go But as per the first law of DIY: I`m only short one concentrate


----------



## GregF

If it is the Black Fire then leave it out......It's not the Black Fire hey?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

GregF said:


> If it is the Black Fire then leave it out......It's not the Black Fire hey?


Nope not Black Fire. It`s the FA Burley Tobacco. It`s going in my next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Yup, if you going to do tobacco mixes you will need some Burley.
I couldn't find any for a while and when I did I bought 30ml


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Found my self a vendor who has the FA Burley. I`m not going to mention BLCK VAPOUR here as I`m afraid it might get sold out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Found my self a vendor who has the FA Burley. I`m not going to mention BLCK VAPOUR here as I`m afraid it might get sold out.


For more of a Marlboro taste mix to the following percentages. 

FA Cuban Supreme 2.50%
FA Burley 0.75%
FA Black Fire 0.50%
FA Oakwood 0.50%

Does get even better as it cures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

GregF said:


> A quick Goolge tells me this....
> Pronounced “amphora,” Am4a is the newest developmental flavor by Inawera, and let us tell you, we just can’t put it down! Am4a is a pipe tobacco flavor with hints of caramel, coffee, licorice, and a mild aftertaste of tea biscuits. It sounds strange, but it tastes amazing!
> 
> Where do you get your INW from? I had a quick look at the local guys and nothing.
> If you bring this in, put me down for some as well. It Sounds amazing.



AM4a is great at 4% standalone! Plenty complex & tasty. 
You're welcome to get some from me if you're in the area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Taking into account some suggestions by @method1 and @rogue zombie, this recipe, me not liking Black Cherry in a tobacco, a bit of my own initiative and experimenting some, I mixed my ultimate Cherry Tobacco. Light and airy with an authentic red cherry fruit taste and for me the perfect balance between tobacco and fruit. In the Borkum Riff tradition I present to you:

*Ultimate Cherry Tobacco*
INW Gold Ducat 2 %
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
INW Cherry 0.6 %
TFA Cherry Blossom 0.5 %

Two days to a week of curing should be more than enough for this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Taking into account some suggestions by @method1 and @rogue zombie, this recipe, me not liking Black Cherry in a tobacco, a bit of my own initiative and experimenting some, I mixed my ultimate Cherry Tobacco. Light and airy with an authentic red cherry fruit taste and for me the perfect balance between tobacco and fruit. In the Borkum Riff tradition I present to you:
> 
> *Ultimate Cherry Tobacco*
> INW Gold Ducat 2 %
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
> INW Cherry 0.6 %
> TFA Cherry Blossom 0.5 %
> 
> Two days to a week of curing should be more than enough for this one.



Good stuff, thank you. It goes straight to the cue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My first posting on ELR - DaVinci.

If you have an account there, and tasted it, if you would be so kind as to rate it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wow. Huge thread. Been looking for info on tobaccos all over and this is like hitting the jackpot. Well done. I will read it all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

FogFace said:


> Wow. Huge thread. Been looking for info on tobaccos all over and this is like hitting the jackpot. Well done. I will read it all.


Great stuff. Do shout (via this thread or PM) if you have any questions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh no, I clicked on the stars rating thing on ELR, to see votes, and ended up voting for my own recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Is that why the star rating dropped to 4?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Is that why the star rating dropped to 4?


Lol, no, I apperently gave myself top marks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hell, I do like the recipe 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

method1 said:


> AM4a is great at 4% standalone! Plenty complex & tasty.
> You're welcome to get some from me if you're in the area.



Where would one get this ?


----------



## method1

gertvanjoe said:


> Where would one get this ?



I imported but I'm sure the local guys will bring in if you request it.


----------



## Zegee

method1 said:


> I imported but I'm sure the local guys will bring in if you request it.


Where from if u don't mind sharing 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Zegee said:


> Where from if u don't mind sharing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Direct from inawera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

method1 said:


> Direct from inawera.


Aah ok

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

happy to give some out to anyone who can collect.


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA just to let you know I am really enjoying that Davinci II.
It just gets better and better the longer it stands.

[edit] credit must go to @rogue zombie as well. Thanks for the original Davinci


----------



## GregF

@Andre how is that Davinci III you were talking about.
Is it not ready yet?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Found this masterpiece here.
> 
> Bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. All of this without losing, whilst perfectly complimenting, the tobaccos, which are always at the core of the taste.
> 
> A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different, but in the same league as Bora Bora for me.
> 
> Mine cured for a month, but the creator says one week is good.
> 
> *Paradise Plum*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.5 %
> FA Desert Ship 1.5 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Dark Vapure 0.5 %
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5 %



This is a seriously good tobacco - great find @Andre.

My Plum was going to waste, because while I think it is a yummy flavour, I havent got it to work with ANYTHING. Here though, its a great fruit compliment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre how is that Davinci III you were talking about.
> Is it not ready yet?


Tried it, but not an improvement (for my taste at least) on the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Ok, so after a few weeks steeping I'm happy to share this remix I did of this recipe.

*CG Brown Remix*
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA): 1%
Black Fire (FA): 0.5%
Butterscotch (FA): 2%
Caramel (FA): 2%
Fresh Cream (FA): 1%
Glory (FA): 2.5%
Hazelnut (FA): 1%
Oak (FA): 2%

Mixed at 30/70
Steep for 2 weeks minimum, 4 weeks recommended.
I enjoy it best between 35-45W.

A mildly sweet, bold brown tobacco with a warm, dense and buttery vape. A lingering caramel exhale with nutty notes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Found this masterpiece here.
> 
> Bright, lightly and smoky sweet with smooth tart plum edginess and spicy notes. All of this without losing, whilst perfectly complimenting, the tobaccos, which are always at the core of the taste.
> 
> A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different, but in the same league as Bora Bora for me.
> 
> Mine cured for a month, but the creator says one week is good.
> 
> *Paradise Plum*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.5 %
> FA Desert Ship 1.5 %
> FA Tuscan Reserve 1.0 %
> FA Dark Vapure 0.5 %
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5 %


Hi, every time I see a must try I am always short of at least 1 ingredient and as my luck is, sold out at the vendors. Now, I see on the original recipe you can substitute Smoked Plum with FIG. Anybody tried it??@Andre

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> Hi, every time I see a must try I am always short of at least 1 ingredient and as my luck is, sold out at the vendors. Now, I see on the original recipe you can substitute Smoked Plum with FIG. Anybody tried it??@Andre


I nearly did but them the smoked plumber arrived. 
I'm sure the fig will be just as good 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Hi, every time I see a must try I am always short of at least 1 ingredient and as my luck is, sold out at the vendors. Now, I see on the original recipe you can substitute Smoked Plum with FIG. Anybody tried it??@Andre


I actually did mix a small tester with the Fig, but have not tried it yet. Shall record my impressions here when I do, but I am sceptical that it can come near that awesome Smoked Plum. Maybe I shall be surprised.


----------



## gertvanjoe

GregF said:


> I nearly did but them the smoked plumber arrived.
> I'm sure the fig will be just as good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Dang now I want to be a smoked plumber. They say combustion renders it much more potent than making tea with it  O yes and some figs with bluecheese please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> I nearly did but them the smoked plumber arrived.
> I'm sure the fig will be just as good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Just see this now, predictive text smoked plumber....hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Do any of you perhaps know of Smoked Plum stock????


----------



## GregF

OK here you go. All of @Viper_SA recipes in one place. There is some stuff here I forgot about and need to turn my attention to again. If you have mixed any of his stuff then please rate it here.


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> Do any of you perhaps know of Smoked Plum stock????



You can send your avatar to come and collect

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Now and then, when you have the least expectations, a recipe turns out to be awesome. This is one of those. I found the recipe here.

This is the quintessential English Blend for me. The mild pipe tobacco of Virginia with Latakia and Desert Ship providing hints of bold black tobacco and spice respectively. On top a bright note provided by the Oba Oba, suggestive of essence of orange (Grand Marnier). Smoothed out by the Vanilla and Vienna Cream. This reminds me much of Rocket Sheep Enterprise, but without the too sweet dessert (custard) addition. A bright, mild, smooth and perfectly balanced tobacco for an all day vape.

Mine cured for one month.

*English Blend*
FA Virginia 1.8 %
FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
FA Oba Oba 1.0 %
FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
FA Desert Ship 0.6 %
FA Latakia 0.6 %

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

How not to read a thread? @Andre, not once but everytime you post a E-liquid recipe I start to drool, then I look at the concentrates and see I only short 1 or 2...Vape Mail is driving hrh nuts in my house.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> How not to read a thread? @Andre, not once but everytime you post a E-liquid recipe I start to drool, then I look at the concentrates and see I only short 1 or 2...Vape Mail is driving hrh nuts in my house.


Hehe, the First Law of DIY - you will always be at least one concentrate short. The DIY vendors love this Law!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> How not to read a thread? @Andre, not once but everytime you post a E-liquid recipe I start to drool, then I look at the concentrates and see I only short 1 or 2...Vape Mail is driving hrh nuts in my house.


Lol

At least the FA Tobaccos will last you months.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Now and then, when you have the least expectations, a recipe turns out to be awesome. This is one of those. I found the recipe here.
> 
> This is the quintessential English Blend for me. The mild pipe tobacco of Virginia with Latakia and Desert Ship providing hints of bold black tobacco and spice respectively. On top a bright note provided by the Oba Oba, suggestive of essence of orange (Grand Marnier). Smoothed out by the Vanilla and Vienna Cream. This reminds me much of Rocket Sheep Enterprise, but without the too sweet dessert (custard) addition. A bright, mild, smooth and perfectly balanced tobacco for an all day vape.
> 
> Mine cured for one month.
> 
> *English Blend*
> FA Virginia 1.8 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> FA Oba Oba 1.0 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
> FA Desert Ship 0.6 %
> FA Latakia 0.6 %



Going to try this without the Oba Oba, yes because I don't have it. The rest looks like it should be quite nice.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Hi Guys. 
Any clones for Boba's or H1N1 the virus that is worth mixing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys.
> Any clones for Boba's or H1N1 the virus that is worth mixing?



A boba's clone .. that's the dream 

Half way through my last bottle of Boba's

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> A boba's clone .. that's the dream
> 
> Half way through my last bottle of Boba's


Did I hear correctly - Alien Visions no longer making Bobbas and Gorilla Juice?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Did I hear correctly - Alien Visions no longer making Bobbas and Gorilla Juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Correct, they've discontinued most of their "classics"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Correct, they've discontinued most of their "classics"


Damn. I loved Gorrilla Juice, but didnt buy enough

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Did I hear correctly - Alien Visions no longer making Bobbas and Gorilla Juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah, I read that one of their suppliers closed down. Fortunately I was never a Bobas fan.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yeah, I read that one of their suppliers closed down. Fortunately I was never a Bobas fan.


Ah, well that would explain the lack of clones - they were then using non-commercial concentrates.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

Gosh, FA Virginia is a bit... ahem... grassy, isn't it? 

I've only just started sampling the tobacco flavours. I'm not sure how I'd describe FA 7 Leaves. It's tobacco-ish but then also not so much. I can see how HIC uses this in non-tobacco recipes. And Virginia, wow, it's like I vaped my lawnmower's grass cuttings box after leaving it full in the garage for a month. Not really what I expected from FA tobacco. Although I suppose the trick is to blend them rather than using standalone. I think I could get into these, though, I'm rediscovering my taste for tobacco after hating it post-smoking.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF

I have quite a few FA tobaccos. I could never really get into the stand alone mixes. Now I am getting into INW tobacco and there are quite a few there I could do stand alone quite easily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I also havent won with any FA standalone. 

They are great mixers. But trying them alone is good to get an idea of what mixes well with what.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Gosh, FA Virginia is a bit... ahem... grassy, isn't it?
> 
> I've only just started sampling the tobacco flavours. I'm not sure how I'd describe FA 7 Leaves. It's tobacco-ish but then also not so much. I can see how HIC uses this in non-tobacco recipes. And Virginia, wow, it's like I vaped my lawnmower's grass cuttings box after leaving it full in the garage for a month. Not really what I expected from FA tobacco. Although I suppose the trick is to blend them rather than using standalone. I think I could get into these, though, I'm rediscovering my taste for tobacco after hating it post-smoking.


From what I have read FA Glory is great on its own. I have a tester in the curing cupboard at 2 % with just 0.3 % FA Black Fire. Shall let you know. 

But some great mixes with FA tobaccos. Think I prefer FA to INW, the tobacco is more authentic for me, but have not tried that many from INW to really judge.

FA Virginia is just perfect for me in this English Blend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm enjoying FA Glory right now, not standalone but with things like FA Oak Wood and FA Black Fire added. It's a really moist tobacco compared to the others that I've tried.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

@Huffapuff, does Black Fire work as advertised and is it a worthwhile addition for all tobacco flavours, or just some in your view?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> @Huffapuff, does Black Fire work as advertised and is it a worthwhile addition for all tobacco flavours, or just some in your view?


For me if you want to get into tobacco flavors you are going to need
FA Oak
FA Burley
FA Black Fire (not necessary but it does add a smokey taste)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

@RichJB I find that it does add that smokey effect to a vape, kinda like an additive for tobaccos. I've only tried it with FA Glory and FA Cuban Supreme, but it creates a more authentic tobacco imo.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

been a busy boy tonight mixing up a few things.
All of these I have been waiting to try and finally got hold of all the missing ingredients.

Most from @Viper_SA that are posted in this thread and also here. Some I added extras as per recommendation.
Billy the Kid
Black Death
Black Gold (I upped the Black Cat for Pipe to 1.5)
Bohannon's Boots
Bohannon's Bride (I doubled the Coumarin pipe)
Cat-house nipples (I left out the forest fruit)
Durandt's Treachery
Gold Plums (I added 2% Classic for pipe)
These all have INW tobacco's in them so cant wait to see how they are.

Then to try something other than tobacco I mixed up Strawvana from MMM. Thanks @Mike.

And finally, for now anyway, @Andre English Blend. (Without the Oba Oba)

Now for the dreaded steep.........maybe I should just go away for a few weeks........

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Ok I cant do the steep thing without tasting first. 
I have just tasted all of the above that I mixed and they are all superb. A steep will refine them and smooth them out but I can see where they are going.
@Viper_SA thank you for your originality
@Andre thanks for all your great finds
@Mike thanks for the "leak"

Any tobacco lovers out there wanting something that works...... close your eyes and pick any recipe in this thread, they all work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Friends.

Just some feedback. My first tobacco Diy was The Godfather. The recipe is in the thread. In fact, I almost forgot about it, and last night I vaped it again after about 2 months. All I can say is, get yourself some peanutbutter concentrate and start mixing. It is one hell of a good vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

A smooth coconut tobacco with a little sweetness from the butterscotch and FA 7 leaves, a little nutty from the CLY tobacco and little ashy from the TFA Western. I think I am going to make a bundle of this.
It is a long list and needs a few weeks to settle but it is so worth it.

*Coconut Cowboy*
CLY Coconut - 1%
CLY Vanilla Moirs - 1%
CLY Cream - 1.25%
CLY Butterscotch - 1%
CLY Custard - 1%
CLY Tobacco - 2.5%
FW Anise - 0.1% (basically 1 drop/20ml)
FA 7 Leaves - 1.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 1%
FA Burley - 0.5%
FA Cuban Supreme - 0.5%
FA Oak - 1%
TFA Western - 1.5%
MTS Vape Wizard - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick

Deutsch Ducat 

1% Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) 
1.5% Booster (Tiramisu) (FA) 
2% Catalan Cream (FA) 
1.2% Chocolate Deutsch (Flavorah) 
1.2% Dark Vapure (FA) 
2.5% Gold Ducat (INAWERA) 
1.5% Madagascar (Vanilla Classic) (FA) 
1% Salted Caramel (FW) 

Flavor total: 11.9%

This is another one for the strong of will. Mixed this on 4 July. Meh, after a month. First thought is that the Deutsch overpowered everything. Pretty bland after 2 months. I was about to consign it to the drawer of shame last night and gave it a last outing and everything had settled down into a lovely tobacco with just the right amount of chocolate to compliment the ducat undertones and then a faint light coconut (from the Deutsch) on the exhale. 

The Tiramisu and Deutsch are there to bring out the chocolaty notes of the Ducat, the Dark Vapure to add more depth and the creams to give it a smoothness (lol). The salted Caramel is there just because I like it. 

Steeping: 10 weeks, should be ready to go. Sorry all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

Something I tried and surprisingly is very nice.
I don't know what a Cuban cigar tastes like but if they are anything like this then they are not too bad.
Nothing fancy, no creams or fruits, just cigar flavours on their own.
I call it ......

*Castro*
INW Cuban Cigar - 1.5%
TFA Cubano - 1.5%
FA Cuban Supreme - 1%
FA Cigar Passion - 0.5%
FA Bitter Wizard - 0.5%
FA Burley - 0.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%

Very dry cigar taste and aftertaste but that is what I was going for.
This has only sat for just over a week and I like it.

[edit] I didn't make it with any nic but I think I will add now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

i love FA Glory - to me it has a nutty tobacco kinda flavour. I'm gonna start playing with it properly this weekend thinking of a nice menthol tobacco. 
I've made an FA Glory + RY4 Double mix that was quite nice for me, but not exactly a tobacco flavour though - it was more a dessert kind of flavor. Will report back my finding and hoping for suggestions from the fundi's here. Problem is this stuff needs the longest steep time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm also really enjoying FA Glory, it has such a dense and moist texture to it compared to the other tobaccos I've tried so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

These tobacco vape sound delicious would really like to try some but scared I don't like it. I've tried RY4 juices and I've enjoyed them but not sure on this and don't want to go buy the concentrates and I end up hating it? Any tips help suggestions samples anything that may get me hooked on this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Tried diety Vapes Harmonia not sure if it's a RY4 tobacco but really enjoyed it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

kyle_redbull said:


> These tobacco vape sound delicious would really like to try some but scared I don't like it. I've tried RY4 juices and I've enjoyed them but not sure on this and don't want to go buy the concentrates and I end up hating it? Any tips help suggestions samples anything that may get me hooked on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So far this thread has put me on a shopping spree. Every recipe is unique at it's own. I would suggest before buying any concentrates read the posts carefully and watch for some recommendations, otherwise you will end up with one or two concentrates short. I think by end of next week BLCK will have stock of all concentrates mentioned in this thread, then no need for vapemail all over the country. @Andre, thanks again for starting this thread and keeping my banker in a mental state.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> A smooth coconut tobacco with a little sweetness from the butterscotch and FA 7 leaves, a little nutty from the CLY tobacco and little ashy from the TFA Western. I think I am going to make a bundle of this.
> It is a long list and needs a few weeks to settle but it is so worth it.
> 
> *Coconut Cowboy*
> CLY Coconut - 1%
> CLY Vanilla Moirs - 1%
> CLY Cream - 0.75%
> CLY Butterscotch - 1%
> CLY Custard - 1%
> CLY Tobacco - 2.5%
> CLY Aniseed - 0.1% (basically 1 drop/20ml)
> FA 7 Leaves - 1%
> FA Vienna Cream - 1%
> FA Burley - 0.5%
> FA Cuban Supreme - 1%
> FA Oak - 1%
> TFA Western - 1.5%
> MTS Vape Wizard - 0.5%



I must apologise for this. I mixed two recipes to create this and got one or two thing wrong when I posted it.
I have corrected the original post. Sorry
*
Coconut Cowboy*
CLY Coconut - 1%
CLY Vanilla Moirs - 1%
CLY Cream - 1.25% (not 0.75 as per original)
CLY Butterscotch - 1%
CLY Custard - 1%
CLY Tobacco - 2.5%
FW Anise - 0.1% (not CLY Aniseed as per original)
FA 7 Leaves - 1.5% (not 1 as per original)
FA Vienna Cream - 1%
FA Burley - 0.5%
FA Cuban Supreme - 0.5% (not 1 as per original)
FA Oak - 1%
TFA Western - 1.5%
MTS Vape Wizard - 0.5%


----------



## kyle_redbull

Regarding the tobacco vapes could someone point me in the direction as to which are the most common flavours one would use? I am wanting to venture into this but require a starting point. I have never tried a proper tobacco vape but I am very interested in it. Thus need some guidance. I would love a nice cigar type or pipe tobacco any help would be appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> Regarding the tobacco vapes could someone point me in the direction as to which are the most common flavours one would use? I am wanting to venture into this but require a starting point. I have never tried a proper tobacco vape but I am very interested in it. Thus need some guidance. I would love a nice cigar type or pipe tobacco any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For a not complex cigar try TFA Cubano at 6 % - I added 1 % of FA Fresh Cream. For a complex, full on cigar try this recipe - a very long steep required. Most tobaccos require a long curing period, at least 3 weeks.

More towards pipe tobacco try this English Blend or @rogue zombie's DaVinci, which is very popular.

If you like RY4, this recipe is a winner.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

I know @Huffapuff and @NewOobY are fans of FA Glory. HIC also rates it highly and I have seen numerous people on other forums that like it as a standalone. 

Mine was mixed on 24 August 2016 and I started tasting it yesterday (9 October 2016). Well cured, but I think two weeks should be fine for this one. Mixed at *2.0 % FA Glory* with *0.3 % FA Black Fire*.

Moist and dense (very much like a NET tobacco) as @Huffapuff said. Nutty, mid-sweet, brown tobacco as HIC describes. Creamy undertones for sure. I taste no sour, but pick up a definite, if understated, fruity note on the exhale, lingering on the tip of my tongue, which makes for an exquisite aftertaste. Most complex standalone tobacco ever. 

Unfortunately, I am not a fan of "nutty". Not that the nutty taste is overpowering at all, but still too discernible for my taste. Maybe next time I shall try it at 1.75 % and add some FA Desert Ship for a bit of spicy. However, do not let my taste influence you negatively. I you like or do not mind a little nutty, this is the perfect standalone tobacco. 

@kyle_redbull, this might be the perfect starting point for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

kyle_redbull said:


> Regarding the tobacco vapes could someone point me in the direction as to which are the most common flavours one would use? I am wanting to venture into this but require a starting point. I have never tried a proper tobacco vape but I am very interested in it. Thus need some guidance. I would love a nice cigar type or pipe tobacco any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 
INW am4a at 4% is a pretty solid vape if you like pipe tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I know @Huffapuff and @NewOobY are fans of FA Glory. HIC also rates it highly and I have seen numerous people on other forums that like it as a standalone.
> 
> Mine was mixed on 24 August 2016 and I started tasting it yesterday (9 October 2016). Well cured, but I think two weeks should be fine for this one. Mixed at *2.0 % FA Glory* with *0.3 % FA Black Fire*.
> 
> Moist and dense (very much like a NET tobacco) as @Huffapuff said. Nutty, mid-sweet, brown tobacco as HIC describes. Creamy undertones for sure. I taste no sour, but pick up a definite, if understated, fruity note on the exhale, lingering on the tip of my tongue, which makes for an exquisite aftertaste. Most complex standalone tobacco ever.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not a fan of "nutty". Not that the nutty taste is overpowering at all, but still too discernible for my taste. Maybe next time I shall try it at 1.75 % and add some FA Desert Ship for a bit of spicy. However, do not let my taste influence you negatively. I you like or do not mind a little nutty, this is the perfect standalone tobacco.



Thank you. This sounds like something I would like - nutty tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Thank you. This sounds like something I would like - nutty tobacco.


Yup me too.
Maybe it says something about us  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

I know it was on here somewhere but I cant find it now.
@Viper_SA Durandt's Treachery is here as well.

FW Ankara - 3.5%
FA Black Fire - 1%
FA Dark Vapure - 1.5%
INW Dirty Neutral Base - 1%
FW Latakia - 3%
FA MTS Vape Wizard - 1%
INW Sesame - 0.5%

I mixed this up about two weeks ago and tasting now AGAIN!
For me this is quite a complicated tobacco mix, very nice and a little different.
To quote what @Viper_SA said about it

"Durandt's Treachery is a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Has a nice 'warm' note on the exhale, but not every time. A little unpredictable, and keeps me vaping it to find that mote again and again. Might be tbe touch of Sesame coming through. The dirty neutral base is like a good mixer tobacco, for pipe or cigarette IMO. The FW Ankara is very herbal and bitter, much like Storm, but much darker and with less of a menthol/camphor note. More of a woody note. The FW latakia is much darker than the FA version, with more depth and warmth."

I like it and yes it keeps you guessing. I keep thinking that next time I will lower the Sesame but then I taste again and other notes come through.
I wont be changing anything, except the quantity that I made.
If you want something different from the normal tobacco mixes then this is worth a try. That Sesame changes everything.
Thanks @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@rogue zombie Da Vinci which can be found here is really nice. I know a few people have mixed it and there is a lot of talk about it. (Please rate if you havn't)
That was my first introduction to INW Gold Ducat. A nice rich, sweet, chocolaty tobacco concentrate.
One of my favorite concentrates at the moment besides INW Tobacco Kent (but that's a story for another time)

If you want something a little sweeter with less of dark tobacco taste then try @Viper_SA Cat-house nipples.
It has double the INW Gold Ducat and added Maple Syrup.
Saying that though it is not overly sweet.

I left out the FA Forest mix

My shelf of "good stuff to vape" is getting very heavy......

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Lime Party by @Mike of Mike's Mega Mixes has permanent residence in my GEM tank. Love me some Lime, but when I saw this Cuban Heel tobacco recipe with lime, I was somewhat skeptical. A quick Google, however, revealed that this secret has been known for a long time by the Mayan and other cultures and resonated with the Snus and Hookah lovers.

For me FA Virginia is difficult to work with, but it combines perfectly with the FA Cuban Supreme to give a lightly toasted tobacco cigar taste. The tobaccos sweeten the lime, but still unmistakably lime. It really is reminiscent of Lime Party, but a soft Tobacco Lime Party. 

From experience with other recipes I know that only FA Lime Tahiti Distilled will work here. No other Lime will give the same awesome effect.

My mix cured for more than a month and I do think this one requires a proper steep. 

The percentages in brackets are if you want to do a pre-blend of concentrates.

*Cuban Heel* 
FA Virginia 1.5 % (43 %)
FA Cuban Supreme 1.0 % (28.5 %)
FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 1.0 % (28.5 %)

Total flavour: 3.5 %

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

That lime tobacco sounds amazing @Andre !
Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre I would have never thought Lime with tobacco.
I would have put in almost any other fruit before a citrus in a tobacco.

Great find! I will use my preferred INW Lime though.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I would have never thought Lime with tobacco.
> I would have put in almost any other fruit before a citrus in a tobacco.
> 
> Great find! I will use my preferred INW Lime though.


I doubt very much that INW Lime will give the same sweetening (almost lime pie batter) effect, but look forward to your report re same.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I doubt very much that INW Lime will give the same sweetening (almost lime pie batter) effect, but look forward to your report re same.



Oh really. Well I don't want to ruin it. I'll wait till I have Lime Distilled then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I doubt very much that INW Lime will give the same sweetening (almost lime pie batter) effect, but look forward to your report re same.



@Andre have you ever tried the lime concentrate from Vapour Mountain?
If so, how does it stack up to the Limes you guys are talking about?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre have you ever tried the lime concentrate from Vapour Mountain?
> If so, how does it stack up to the Limes you guys are talking about?


In cooking and baking most of us take a recipe book and make a dish, pie or cake following a recipe from such book. At most one will tweak the recipe a bit for your own preferences. If you get to know the ingredients very well, you might even make or bake your own creation. Very few can create new recipes.

With DIY juices I am a recipe follower and can really sniff out a good recipe, which suits my taste. In the process I do tweak a bit for my personal taste and get to know some concentrates (like the lime in the recipe in question) and how they combine well - mostly learning from the experts and the vast amount of information on the well known concentrate brands out there. However, if you want to create your own unique and new recipes, you need to know individual concentrates from many brands intimately. And have a flair for combining flavours in the right proportions. That takes a lot of time, effort, experimenting and talent. Hats off to the commercial mixologists.

To answer your question. VM and other local concentrates do not have many recipes or lots of information out there, calling for the long and difficult road to a reasonable recipe and juice. And no, I cannot tell you how VM Lime stacks up to the other Lime concentrates out there. Maybe some of the other DIYers have some experience with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Oh really. Well I don't want to ruin it. I'll wait till I have Lime Distilled then


Do not think it will ruin it, but it will taste different. Who knows, might even be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Hey guys has anybody replicated or come accross a recipe that comes close or naield the tase of Virginia Gold tobacco. If so could you point me in the right direction?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Another one with INW Gold Ducat and from @Viper_SA here
I added 2% INW Classic for pipe and still for me this is very light, but then again I tried this straight after his Bohannon's Boots which is quite ashy and bold and nice and all that good stuff.

Gold Plums - light, creamy, golden tobacco with very slight fruit nuances.
It's not something I would have with a whiskey but it is nice to keep in the rotation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Now and then, when you have the least expectations, a recipe turns out to be awesome. This is one of those. I found the recipe here.
> 
> This is the quintessential English Blend for me. The mild pipe tobacco of Virginia with Latakia and Desert Ship providing hints of bold black tobacco and spice respectively. On top a bright note provided by the Oba Oba, suggestive of essence of orange (Grand Marnier). Smoothed out by the Vanilla and Vienna Cream. This reminds me much of Rocket Sheep Enterprise, but without the too sweet dessert (custard) addition. A bright, mild, smooth and perfectly balanced tobacco for an all day vape.
> 
> Mine cured for one month.
> 
> *English Blend*
> FA Virginia 1.8 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> FA Oba Oba 1.0 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
> FA Desert Ship 0.6 %
> FA Latakia 0.6 %



Just to let you know @Andre. I am really enjoying this. Mine sat for just over 2 weeks and I left out the Oba Oba.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw

rogue zombie said:


> I think the Rocketpuppy RY4 deserves a place in any tobacco thread.
> Straight up RY4 without the exaggerated CaraMel and Vanillas, that is usually the case with these types...
> 
> 5% TFA RY4 Double
> 0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5% PG
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle a month of this, despite not being the biggest RY4 fan


 can I sub the fa vanilla bourbon with tfa bourbon?


----------



## Andre

jprossouw said:


> can I sub the fa vanilla bourbon with tfa bourbon?


TFA Bourbon is the alcoholic drink flavour, which will not work. You could probably use any other vanilla in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

jprossouw said:


> can I sub the fa vanilla bourbon with tfa bourbon?


What @Andre said.

Any Vanilla should work.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

Thank you gents, I've got vanilla swirl. Will give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

jprossouw said:


> Thank you gents, I've got vanilla swirl. Will give it a try



I've used Vanilla Swirl in Tobacco recipes, it works very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

So I want to get the father in law of the stinkys he tried vaping but failed. he said he might reconsider if he gets a nice tobacco flavor, does any one know of a nice single tobacco concentrate? He currently smokes Winston red


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> So I want to get the father in law of the stinkys he tried vaping but failed. he said he might reconsider if he gets a nice tobacco flavor, does any one know of a nice single tobacco concentrate? He currently smokes Winston red


Check out these in this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/392560
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/417415
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/445309

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dstroya

jprossouw said:


> can I sub the fa vanilla bourbon with tfa bourbon?



I use (FA) Vanilla Classic / Madagascar at the same percentage and its great


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Check out these in this thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/392560
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/417415
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/445309


Thank you will get them and let him try them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Another one from @Viper_SA that can be found here.

*Black Valentine*
Booster (Tiramisu) (FA) 0.5%
Dark Chocolate (FW) 3% (I used INW Dark Chocolate tobacco)
Tobacco Kent (INAWERA) 1.5%

INW Tobacco Kent is described as having a slight taste of coffee with a touch of smoked plum.
I didn't have FW Dark Chocolate and used INW Dark Chocolate Tobacco instead.
Initially I tried at 1.5% and the Kent was still prominent, it was nice but missing that chocolate.
Upped the INW Dark Chocolate Tobacco to 3% and it all comes together nicely with the Tiramisu.
Rich chocolate coffee tobacco vape without the bold tobacco taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Recipe for a standard Camel added to the Camel Lights post here. Superb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Recipe for a standard Camel added to the Camel Lights post here. Superb.



Thanks. Going to have to give this try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncan_ji

Hi guys, what can I sub for FA oak in mixing American light tobacco from HIC's recipe as I dont have that FA oak! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

duncan_ji said:


> Hi guys, what can I sub for FA oak in mixing American light tobacco from HIC's recipe as I dont have that FA oak!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I would just leave it out or up the FA Black Fire a bit, maybe to 0.75 %.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

duncan_ji said:


> Hi guys, what can I sub for FA oak in mixing American light tobacco from HIC's recipe as I dont have that FA oak!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I don't think there is anything else like FA Oak, as @Andre said, you'll have to leave it out. But if you like tobaccos/boozy juices it's well worth ordering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Got my first order of tobaccos in. Can't wait to receive them on Monday and delve into the tobacco category. Got the INW basics as well as a couple of FA goodies including Black Fire, which sounds intriguing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

duncan_ji said:


> Hi guys, what can I sub for FA oak in mixing American light tobacco from HIC's recipe as I dont have that FA oak!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I agree with the above. Leave it out or if you are going to play with tobacco then best to order some. Goes with other stuff as well mind you

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my first order of tobaccos in. Can't wait to receive them on Monday and delve into the tobacco category. Got the INW basics as well as a couple of FA goodies including Black Fire, which sounds intriguing.


Most welcome to the Tobacco Club. We are having huge fun!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my first order of tobaccos in. Can't wait to receive them on Monday and delve into the tobacco category. Got the INW basics as well as a couple of FA goodies including Black Fire, which sounds intriguing.



Welcome @Rude Rudi  there is some black fire for you.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncan_ji

Made some mahogany racks for the flavours. Ten in a rack. Kinda tidies up a bit.





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> I like INW Gold Ducat at 3%.
> That's my submission for now as I am still tweaking a few.
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Forgive me for the late entry here... I'm starting my tobacco journey today and looking at the basic recipes. I am a complete novice with tobacco, so need to know the basics so please excuse the following question:

What is the steep time on this = INW Gold Ducat at 3%

I've read that some tobacco's need 2 months to cure, some SNV, some a week, so please assist with the basics...

@Andre


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Taking into account some suggestions by @method1 and @rogue zombie, this recipe, me not liking Black Cherry in a tobacco, a bit of my own initiative and experimenting some, I mixed my ultimate Cherry Tobacco. Light and airy with an authentic red cherry fruit taste and for me the perfect balance between tobacco and fruit. In the Borkum Riff tradition I present to you:
> 
> *Ultimate Cherry Tobacco*
> INW Gold Ducat 2 %
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
> INW Cherry 0.6 %
> TFA Cherry Blossom 0.5 %
> 
> Two days to a week of curing should be more than enough for this one.



Can I omit the Cherry blossom? Will it have a severe impact?


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Forgive me for the late entry here... I'm starting my tobacco journey today and looking at the basic recipes. I am a complete novice with tobacco, so need to know the basics so please excuse the following question:
> 
> What is the steep time on this = INW Gold Ducat at 3%
> 
> I've read that some tobacco's need 2 months to cure, some SNV, some a week, so please assist with the basics...
> 
> @Andre


Personally I would not SNV any tobacco, but that is up to personal taste. I read some peeps SNV FA 7Leaves as standalone. Gold Ducat is one of the few exceptions that I think do not need a very long steep - a week should be fine.

My general rule: For most standalones 2 weeks. For simple mixes: 3 weeks. For complex mixes: 5 weeks. For mixes with coffee: 8 weeks.


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Can I omit the Cherry blossom? Will it have a severe impact?


Will still be good. The Cherry Blossom adds lightness and fruit.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Personally I would not SNV any tobacco, but that is up to personal taste. I read some peeps SNV FA 7Leaves as standalone. Gold Ducat is one of the few exceptions that I think do not need a very long steep - a week should be fine.
> 
> My general rule: For most standalones 2 weeks. For simple mixes: 3 weeks. For complex mixes: 5 weeks. For mixes with coffee: 8 weeks.



Thank you! Will stick to your guidelines!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Will still be good. The Cherry Blossom adds lightness and fruit.



Fantastic news, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Following on from the liking I had with the INW Sesame in @Viper_SA Durandt's Treachery I thought I would give this a bash.

*Sesame Darkness*
INW Black Cat For Pipe - 3%
INW Brandy - 1.5% (CLY Brandy 1%)
FA Honey - 1% (CLY Honey 1%)
FA Joy - 2%
INW Sesame - 2.5% (I used 0.75%)
FA Shade - 1.5%

For me the Sesame in Durandt's Treachery @ 0.5% is quite notable so I was a bit hesitant to use it in this recipe @ 2.5% hence my 0.75%
I also used CLY Brandy and Honey.

Even with about a third of the Sesame this is definitely for Sesame lovers. The Joy adds a little bakery touch while the Brandy and Honey sweeten the deal.

original can be found here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Smoking Snake.

IMHO I think this is one hell of a RY4 tobacco. I can definitely recommend this.

TFA Honeydew II 2%
TFA RY4 Double 2%
TFA Bavarian Cream 5%
TFA Pear 7%

http://www.99juices.com/heycallme/

NEED TO KNOW: Make at least 50 ml......you won't regret, Be Patient and let it steep for at least 8 weeks. Vape on gentlemen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> Smoking Snake.
> 
> IMHO I think this is one hell of a RY4 tobacco. I can definitely recommend this.
> 
> TFA Honeydew 2%
> TFA RY4 Double 2%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 5%
> TFA Pear 7%
> 
> NEED TO KNOW: Make at least 50 ml......you won't regret, Be Patient and let it steep for at least 8 weeks. Vape on gentlemen.
> View attachment 74176


@Petrus..oh wow this sounds delectable...but the steep  ...will i survive the wait?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus..oh wow this sounds delectable...but the steep  ...will i survive the wait?


That is always the problem my friend, but unfortunately, RY4 is like a decent whisky, the longer the better. This mix is genuine worth the wait. Hit the online stores and start mixing


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> That is always the problem my friend, but unfortunately, RY4 is like a decent whisky, the longer the better. This mix is genuine worth the wait. Hit the online stores and start mixing


@Petrus...already in the mixing room...diy law 1 does not apply...have everything  ...60ml bottle out


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus...already in the mixing room...diy law 1 does not apply...have everything  ...60ml bottle out


@incredible_hullk , rule Nr. 1 is always my downfall and a win for the VENDORS


----------



## Petrus

@incredible_hullk, are the snake busy steeping.......?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, are the snake busy steeping.......?


@Petrus....yep..gave it to my wife to hide it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus....yep..gave it to my wife to hide it


@incredible_hullk............and counting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Petrus, TFA Honeydew is no-fly. Can you suggest a sub for it?


----------



## Petrus

No, sorry I can't, didn't even know that.


----------



## rogue zombie

The original Honeydew is a no-fly. But afaik theres a new flyable version.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

On another thread, I asked @method1 about what to sub for TFA Honeydew in Wayne's HoneyDewwey recipe. TFA Honeydew II is apparently not good. I thought maybe Cap's Honeydew but Joel said Jungle Flavors Honeydew would work better. That is for HoneyDewwey though, I'm not sure if it would also apply to @Petrus's recipe. But it's a starting point.


----------



## Petrus

Guys sorry, I just check and mine is honeydew II and it works perfect in this mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Ah, thanks, that makes it easier.


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, I have correct the original post, give me some time to find the original recipe, so I can post it. My Google tactics is trial and error but I will get it eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> @Andre, I have correct the original post, give me some time to find the original recipe, so I can post it. My Google tactics is trial and error but I will get it eventually.


@Andre, all done, my computer skills are improving by the minute...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Good Evening - what an amazing thread - So - Pipe Tobacco - smoked in an original pipe - Rum & Maple - was even rolled in hand made/rolled cigarettes - are there any eJuice recipes for this age old flavor - really interested to know - thanks.


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> Good Evening - what an amazing thread - So - Pipe Tobacco - smoked in an original pipe - Rum & Maple - was even rolled in hand made/rolled cigarettes - are there any eJuice recipes for this age old flavor - really interested to know - thanks.


Not as far as I know. I am also looking for that one. There is a commercial juice line called VapBucco, which sells a Rum and Maple tobacco. Think Vape Cartel sells them.


----------



## Viper_SA

Ask @drew at valleyvapout if he still has the NET rum n maple flavor. Otherwise I'd suggest the INW dirty neutral base, with FA maple and FA rum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Lime Party by @Mike of Mike's Mega Mixes has permanent residence in my GEM tank. Love me some Lime, but when I saw this Cuban Heel tobacco recipe with lime, I was somewhat skeptical. A quick Google, however, revealed that this secret has been known for a long time by the Mayan and other cultures and resonated with the Snus and Hookah lovers.
> 
> For me FA Virginia is difficult to work with, but it combines perfectly with the FA Cuban Supreme to give a lightly toasted tobacco cigar taste. The tobaccos sweeten the lime, but still unmistakably lime. It really is reminiscent of Lime Party, but a soft Tobacco Lime Party.
> 
> From experience with other recipes I know that only FA Lime Tahiti Distilled will work here. No other Lime will give the same awesome effect.
> 
> My mix cured for more than a month and I do think this one requires a proper steep.
> 
> The percentages in brackets are if you want to do a pre-blend of concentrates.
> 
> *Cuban Heel*
> FA Virginia 1.5 % (43 %)
> FA Cuban Supreme 1.0 % (28.5 %)
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 1.0 % (28.5 %)
> 
> Total flavour: 3.5 %


This is one of my new favourites.

Lime - perfect pairing to a mild yellow/brown tobacco.

Light, refreshing... a good summer/spring tobacco.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

@rogue zombie did you use your INW Lime or the original FA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> @rogue zombie did you use your INW Lime or the original FA?


Both... 

The FA one is better.

I made with INW Limetka first (3 week steep), and I added 1 drop per 10mls of FA Cola to sweeten the Lime without changing it. 

I prefer the original, but the INW Lime still works.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

OK so where did you get your FA Lime Tahiti Distilled.
Tried the normal JHB guys and can only find it at VV CPT.
@rogue zombie @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> OK so where did you get your FA Lime Tahiti Distilled.
> Tried the normal JHB guys and can only find it at VV CPT.
> @rogue zombie @Andre


Yip, mine came from VV.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*DAWN SPIRIT*


Like Cuban Heel (lime tobacco) this one comes from the FlavourArt UK site here.

This a a lightly mentholated tobacco. The spearmint is there, but it is not distracting - it is not toothpaste! The menthol and spearmint prevents any grassy/dry/hay notes from the Virginia, leaving it a smooth and wet golden straight tobacco flavour.

This is one of those I can vape for extended periods without getting tired of the taste.

A 2 week steep should do it.

*Dawn Spirit* [Pre-blend percentages]
FA Virginia 4.0 % [80]
FA Spearming 0.5 % [10]
FA Artic Menthol 0.5 % [10]

Total flavour: 5.0 %

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

@Andre ,thanks, I hope this is going to be the menthol I am after, especially that middle of the night vapes.


Andre said:


> *DAWN SPIRIT*
> 
> 
> Like Cuban Heel (lime tobacco) this one comes from the FlavourArt UK site here.
> 
> This a a lightly mentholated tobacco. The spearmint is there, but it is not distracting - it is not toothpaste! The menthol and spearmint prevents any grassy/dry/hay notes from the Virginia, leaving it a smooth and wet golden straight tobacco flavour.
> 
> This is one of those I can vape for extended periods without getting tired of the taste.
> 
> A 2 week steep should do it.
> 
> *Dawn Spirit* [Pre-blend percentages]
> FA Virginia 4.0 % [80]
> FA Spearming  0.5 % [10]
> FA Artic Menthol 0.5 % [10]
> 
> Total flavour: 5.0 %


 A


----------



## Petrus

@Andre, is it FA Spearmint, and where did you manage to find?


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, is it FA Spearmint, and where did you manage to find?


Ah, @drew got that for me as part of a bundle of other "lesser" FA concentrates when he replenished his normal FA stock.

I think TFA Spearmint will work as well at the same percentage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I know it was on here somewhere but I cant find it now.
> @Viper_SA Durandt's Treachery is here as well.
> 
> FW Ankara - 3.5%
> FA Black Fire - 1%
> FA Dark Vapure - 1.5%
> INW Dirty Neutral Base - 1%
> FW Latakia - 3%
> FA MTS Vape Wizard - 1%
> INW Sesame - 0.5%
> 
> I mixed this up about two weeks ago and tasting now AGAIN!
> For me this is quite a complicated tobacco mix, very nice and a little different.
> To quote what @Viper_SA said about it
> 
> "Durandt's Treachery is a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Has a nice 'warm' note on the exhale, but not every time. A little unpredictable, and keeps me vaping it to find that mote again and again. Might be tbe touch of Sesame coming through. The dirty neutral base is like a good mixer tobacco, for pipe or cigarette IMO. The FW Ankara is very herbal and bitter, much like Storm, but much darker and with less of a menthol/camphor note. More of a woody note. The FW latakia is much darker than the FA version, with more depth and warmth."
> 
> I like it and yes it keeps you guessing. I keep thinking that next time I will lower the Sesame but then I taste again and other notes come through.
> I wont be changing anything, except the quantity that I made.
> If you want something different from the normal tobacco mixes then this is worth a try. That Sesame changes everything.
> Thanks @Viper_SA


The dark, the musty and the bitter have attracted me to @Viper_SA's Durandt's Treachery from the start, but I have just never had all the concentrates. Now the courier is one hour away with my FW Latakia from Blck. Shall give it a shot over the weekend, without the Sesame to start with. Report to follow in due course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries

The only thing putting me off Tobacco DIY, is the long steep times, I can hardly wait to shake on the energy drink that I do, haha. But I am very tempted to get some of these ingredients and start my path on Tobacco DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Anneries said:


> The only thing putting me off Tobacco DIY, is the long steep times, I can hardly wait to shake on the energy drink that I do, haha. But I am very tempted to get some of these ingredients and start my path on Tobacco DIY


You will not be disappointed. Maybe start off with one or two standalone flavours. See this thread. FA Glory is great if you do not mind a bit of nutty. Heard good things about INW AM4A - just mixed mine. I know @RichJB loves FA 7Leaves - mine shall be tasted this weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, I'm rocking 7 Leaves big time. I have a bottle of FA Virginia that's been steeping for well over a month now, I'm going to add the Menthol and Spearmint as per your recipe, thanks @Andre. I'll use Vapeowave Spearmint, it's actually quite good. If it masks the grassiness in Virginia, I think I'll like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Andre said:


> Heard good things about INW AM4A - just mixed mine.



The description sounds great, let us know how it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

When I saw that @RichJB rocks this one as a standalone, I was interested. Further searching revealed it was quite popular as such.

HIC describes it perfectly as "light, dry, bright...with sweet 'high notes' of anise and light smokiness on the exhale." I like it that I can really taste tobacco leaves on the inhale. Reminds me of a toasted plain cigarette - like Lucky Strike. You cannot miss the slightly sweet anise/licorice notes on the exhale. The anise is very light and not distracting, however.

The juice is clear and will certainly not be a coil gunker.

Perfect starter tobacco for the DIYer imho.

A 3 weeks steep is recommended. Many have noted perfumy/floral notes without steeping, but I have come across one person that prefers it freshly mixed.

*FA 7 Leaves*

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2.5 %

See @RichJB notes on this one in the post directly below.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

I don't always get the same flavour sensations as HIC, although I would happily concede that is because his nose/palate are far more attuned than mine. But in this case, I think HIC's Notes nail it for me:



> Expect a light, dry, bright, cigarette-like blend with sweet “high notes” of anise and light smokiness on exhale.



I taste test with both my Recoil and Velocity drippers because they give me different representations. The Recoil boosts the base or "essence" or "guts" of a juice, the Velocity emphasises the high notes. In audio terms, I think of the Recoil as a woofer and the Velocity as a tweeter. With 7 Leaves, the exhale on my Recoil reflects the "light smokiness" that HIC notes, the Velocity plays up the bright sweetness of the anise. 

What I like about 7 Leaves is that is doesn't taste ashy or dirty at all. Like most quitters, the thought of tobacco was repulsive to me initially. Then I tried TFA's RY4 Double standalone and, after adding some Marshmallow to just knock it down a notch and play up the caramel rather than the tobacco, I rather enjoyed it. At that point, I knew I was over the hump and ready to start delving into tobaccos again. I followed HIC's advice that 7 Leaves is a great 'transition' flavour and a good first tobacco for those who have quit cigarettes. It has fulfilled my expectations in that regard. It's clean-tasting, clean-burning and the liquid is near as darnit clear.

My next step would probably be to again follow HIC's advice and bump up the strength by adding a bit of Cuban Supreme. Or I might just add plain Burley to play up the tobacco and mute the anise slightly.

That said, my experience with tobacco is extremely limited. Other than RY4 and 7 Leaves, my only experience has been a few exploratory puffs of the yellow hay-box grassiness that is FA Virginia. I'll be trying other FA standalones like Glory and Soho shortly. And, who knows, I might find them to be way better than 7 Leaves. But for now, I am really satisfied vaping this. It is one of the very few flavours that works standalone for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> The Recoil boosts the base or "essence" or "guts" of a juice, the Velocity emphasises the high notes. In audio terms, I think of the Recoil as a woofer and the Velocity as a tweeter.



Loved this @RichJB 

My DogeV2 is my woofer and my Lemo1 my tweeter. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Glad to hear that someone else has woofers and tweeters, @Silver. When I first tried the same juice back-to-back in the Recoil and Velocity, it was a wtf? moment. I had different coil and wick configurations in them and attributed it to that. But then I re-coiled with near-identical dual Ni80 and the same generic Japanese cotton in both and the same character persisted in each. I rather like it as it gives me a good spread of what a juice or flavour offers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Glad to hear that someone else has woofers and tweeters, @Silver. When I first tried the same juice back-to-back in the Recoil and Velocity, it was a wtf? moment. I had different coil and wick configurations in them and attributed it to that. But then I re-coiled with near-identical dual Ni80 and the same generic Japanese cotton in both and the same character persisted in each. I rather like it as it gives me a good spread of what a juice or flavour offers.



Lol, now all we need to do is to figure out how to combine the woofer and tweeter for a full range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Dolby 5:1 vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Just received my TFA RY4D And INW Gold Ducat from @method1 thanks again bud it's much appreciated. Any suggestions on what I can make as I delve into my first tobacco mixes? Bump

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

kyle_redbull said:


> Just received my TFA RY4D And INW Gold Ducat from @method1 thanks again bud it's much appreciated. Any suggestions on what I can make as I delve into my first tobacco mixes? Bump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bump


----------



## GregF

I meant to post this with your first request @kyle_redbull 
If you have FA Perique Black then @rogue zombie Da Vinci is very nice.

INW Gold Ducat 2%
FA Perique Black 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vienna Cream 1%
FA Vanilla (any) 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

also that gold ducat is quite nice on its own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

GregF said:


> I meant to post this with your first request @kyle_redbull
> If you have FA Perique Black then @rogue zombie Da Vinci is very nice.
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%



Thanks for the response bud

I don't Peique Black. Need to get more concentrates in all honesty.


----------



## GregF

If you want something a bit sweeter then @Viper_SA 

*Cat-house Nipples*
Forest Mix (Forest Fruit) (FA) 1
Gold Ducat (INAWERA) 4
Maple Syrup (FA) 1
Maxx Blend (INAWERA) 2
Vienna Cream (FA) 1.5

I left out the Forest mix and it is quite a sweet tobacco vape.
As you are just getting into the tobacco taste maybe you can try without the INW Maxx Blend

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks for the response bud
> 
> I don't Peique Black. Need to get more concentrates in all honesty.



Try it without the Perique. As your first tobacco mix you probably wont like Perique Black anyway.
Although saying that it is quite light in da Vinci

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

You can try this as well

*Rocktpuppy RY4*
TFA RY4 Double - 5%
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine - 0.2%
FA Vanilla Bourbon - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%
FA Caramel - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries

I am seriously going to unwatch this thread ... I have too much birthdays comming up, so cant stock up on the concentrates but all these recipes just scream ... ORDER IT! ORDER IT!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz

My first contribution to this thread, I mixed this up 2 weeks ago and vaped almost 30ml of it last night.

Glory Swirl
FA Glory 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5%

I'd say 2 weeks is the minimum steep you would need. I'm leaving the last 20ml to steep longer as the vanilla is really playing nicely with the nutty tobacco. 
You can reduce the FA Glory to 1.75% if you want less of a nutty flavour. 

Later I plan on mixing up 100ml and adding CAP Vanilla Custard v1 0.5% - just to add more mouthfeel to the juice.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I must just chime in here, the FA preblended King Arthur's Pipe smells devine, and the small test I did on it and FA Kinston Kick (dark rum and clove) is very promising. Will try figure out the preblend thing for my own mixes sometime this weekend once the ocd subsides a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted

Hey,
I decided to try a Tobacco recipe with 
5% TFA Black Honey
3.5% TFA French Vanilla Cream
1.5% TFA DX Bavarian Cream

Its been steeping since 30 October and it's going a light pink. Is that normal?


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> I must just chime in here, the FA preblended King Arthur's Pipe smells devine, and the small test I did on it and FA Kinston Kick (dark rum and clove) is very promising. Will try figure out the preblend thing for my own mixes sometime this weekend once the ocd subsides a bit.


@Viper_SA, I am waiting for your tests, got 20 ml of the Kings juice coming in on Monday.


----------



## Andre

Paraddicted said:


> Hey,
> I decided to try a Tobacco recipe with
> 5% TFA Black Honey
> 3.5% TFA French Vanilla Cream
> 1.5% TFA DX Bavarian Cream
> 
> Its been steeping since 30 October and it's going a light pink. Is that normal?
> View attachment 75770


Yes, quite normal.


----------



## Paraddicted

Andre said:


> Yes, quite normal.



Could I trouble you for a recommended steep time? I was leaving it for 1 month. Would that be correct?


----------



## Andre

Paraddicted said:


> Could I trouble you for a recommended steep time? I was leaving it for 1 month. Would that be correct?


No trouble at all. Imo 1 month for that would be good. Lots of creams and a tobacco - yip, at least one month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paraddicted

Andre said:


> No trouble at all. Imo 1 month for that would be good. Lots of creams and a tobacco - yip, at least one month.



I may have been hoping for a shorter steep time  but almost there. Thank you. 

If you dont mind me picking your brain. What are your thoughts on the black honey?


----------



## Andre

Paraddicted said:


> I may have been hoping for a shorter steep time  but almost there. Thank you.
> 
> If you dont mind me picking your brain. What are your thoughts on the black honey?


Sweet, excellent honey, not much tobacco. That said, maybe it is exactly your taste. I prefer my tobacco not sweet at all, dark, strong, sour/bitter with a huge throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Any chance you've tried Durandt's Treachery yer @Andre 
Any feedback on smell even?


----------



## Paraddicted

Andre said:


> Sweet, excellent honey, not much tobacco. That said, maybe it is exactly your taste. I prefer my tobacco not sweet at all, dark, strong, sour/bitter with a huge throat hit.



Now I'm very eager to try it. I like sweet but not overly sweet. I tried the RY4 Double in a single mix at 5% and didn't really like it, maybe for me it would need to be used in a mix. I guess the black honey would tell me which way to go with tobacco liquids. And then hopefully testing out some of the recipes in the index.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Any chance you've tried Durandt's Treachery yer @Andre
> Any feedback on smell even?


Hehe, made a pre-blend on 11 November 2016. It shall steep for at least 20 days as a pre-blend, then just one day as a mix. Smells divine. Might be too sweet for me (from the smell), but nothing FA Bitter Wizard cannot set right. Shall surely report back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I don't find it sweet at all. Interested in your opinion though


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> I don't find it sweet at all. Interested in your opinion though


That is good to hear. The smell is right up my alley - pitch black and intense. Looking forward to this one. My favourite strong tobacco at this stage is still this one. Black, almost metallic in taste.


----------



## Zebelial

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has used inawera dark chocolate tobacco? And if you have what are your thoughts on this concentrate?


----------



## Huffapuff

Zebelial said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has used inawera dark chocolate tobacco? And if you have what are your thoughts on this concentrate?



Yes, please - I'm keen to try this one out too. @Andre have you tried this one?


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> Yes, please - I'm keen to try this one out too. @Andre have you tried this one?


No I have not and probably will not as I am not a fan of too much chocolate in tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I hear you. It just sounds too interesting to me as chocolate is one of my all time favourite things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Anyone have a clone of this tobacco

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Just a little feedback on a small flop that I made a few weeks ago.
I was looking to make a Cherry tobacco and I had the Gold Ducat Cherry Recipe. I added my PG, Nic, Gold Ducat, Vanilla Swirl and Strawberry Shisha instead of Cherry. It smelt like Strawberry puke after mixing and a good shake. That was on the 4.11.2016 - tonight 20 days later I sampled the juice and surprise surprise the juice is actually pretty decent. The taste reminds me of the strawberry tobacco flavours you smoke in your Hookah. I am going to give it another week to steep and try again. I dunno if it's just me but I find tobacco's need at least 4 weeks to shine.

For those that are unfamiliar with the recipe:

Gold Ducat INW 3%
Vanilla Swirl TFA 1.5%
Cherry INW 0.5%

I'd say steep this at least for 3 to 4 weeks. 
Credit goes to Nicobeak from Reddit for the recipe.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hi guys

Anyone make anything good with TFA DK Tobacco II

Thanks


----------



## Huffapuff

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone make anything good with TFA DK Tobacco II
> 
> Thanks



DK Tobacco was one of the first concentrates I ever bought - I didn't like it and shelved it. Maybe I should pull it out again and give it another go. My tastes may have changed or my DIYing may have improved enough since then that I don't stuff it up like I surely did way back when  I seem to recall finding it particularly bitter...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone make anything good with TFA DK Tobacco II
> 
> Thanks


Never had it before but expecting to receive some soon.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> Ah, thank you. Saw a similar recipe here, but using TFA Vanilla Swirl in stead of Shisha Vanilla. Certainly on my to mix list now that we have INW Gold Ducat available locally from @YeOldeOke here. And they stock the INW Cherry.


@Andre What is the steep time for this if I add tfa vanilla swirl 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre have you tried Durandt's Treachery yet?


----------



## Andre

kyle_redbull said:


> @Andre What is the steep time for this if I add tfa vanilla swirl
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A week should do it imo. In total.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre have you tried Durandt's Treachery yet?


Ran out of nicotine. Hope to get some Friday. Have already mixed it, ready for the nic. Smells great. Took a small vape too, think I am going to like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh my gosh...just tried my gitanes after a month steeping...we have a winner recipe right there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> oh my gosh...just tried my gitanes after a month steeping...we have a winner recipe right there...


No doubt about that, and it gets better the longer it steeps. Cracked open a 3 month old bottle the other day. Wow! 

Remember to rate @Patrick's recipe here.


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Ran out of nicotine. Hope to get some Friday. Have already mixed it, ready for the nic. Smells great. Took a small vape too, think I am going to like it.


Was that with or without the Sesame?


----------



## kyle_redbull

Andre said:


> A week should do it imo. In total.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Was that with or without the Sesame?


Without.


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Without.


I still need to do that!


----------



## GregF

Patrick said:


> Gitanes homage
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/598996/Gitanes+homage
> 
> 2% Burley (FA)
> 2.5% Caramel (FA)
> 4% Catalan Cream (FA)
> 1% Holiday Spice (TPA)
> 1% MTS Vape Wizard (FA)
> 2% Toasted Almond (TPA)
> 3% Western (TPA)
> 
> Flavor total: 15.5%
> Western is a bit of a shock. It's a dead ringer for Gitanes. Among the poseurs that I used to hang with in the 80s you were either a Left Bank Gitanes kinda guy or a Gauloises artiste. I was the latter, but for any of you out who were the former, this will bring back the those heady days.
> 
> For those of you that don't know the flavour, it is in your face tobacco almost verging on a cigar, and ashy with a decent throat hit. I added the cream to lift it and the caramel, nutmeg (Holiday Spice) and almond to give it lesser notes and complexity. The burley is there purely to drag the mix towards a more mainstream tobacco flavour.
> 
> Steep: 3-4 weeks.
> 
> @Viper_SA - it goes very nicely with a bog wet single malt, late at night.





Andre said:


> This one has TFA Western, @GregF. Just cracked my bottle a few minutes ago (mixed 13/7/2016). My initial impressions:- I like it a lot and will certainly mix up a bigger batch. The Holiday Spice and Almond are barely noticeable on the exhale and really adds a lot of interest. I pick up some lovely citrus notes in the background? Definitely more towards cigar/cigarette than pipe tobacco. Almost too smooth for me - might go down on or leave out the MTS next time, depending on how it tastes over a longer period.
> Thank you for the recipe @Patrick. For sure different to the tobacco recipes I have tried so far, which is great as variety is the spice of life!



I made this originally without the Holiday Spice and was enjoying it quite a bit. 
The Western comes through nicely.
I just received some Holiday Spice and thought I would add it in.
@Andre if you want this a little "more in your face" then leave out the Holiday Spice. I agree that it is a little light after I added the Holiday Spice, it seems to subdue the Western.
Both are good mind you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I made this originally without the Holiday Spice and was enjoying it quite a bit.
> The Western comes through nicely.
> I just received some Holiday Spice and thought I would add it in.
> @Andre if you want this a little "more in your face" then leave out the Holiday Spice. I agree that it is a little light after I added the Holiday Spice, it seems to subdue the Western.
> Both are good mind you.


Oh no, I just love that little touch of nutmeg. In my second batch I have upped the Western and Burley by 0.5 % each and decreased the MTS by the same percentage.


----------



## rogue zombie

Damn I only have 2 ingredients for the Gitanes. 

Back to my shopping list :/

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Oh no, I just love that little touch of nutmeg. In my second batch I have upped the Western and Burley by 0.5 % each and decreased the MTS by the same percentage.


Ah didn't think of that. Will add some more Burley and Western to my mix, cant do anything about reducing the MTS but there is always a next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@GregF ur american light cig is very real..just gave my 6 year old a kiss and she runs to my wife and says daddy is back on cigs agn

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I know it was on here somewhere but I cant find it now.
> @Viper_SA Durandt's Treachery is here as well.
> 
> FW Ankara - 3.5%
> FA Black Fire - 1%
> FA Dark Vapure - 1.5%
> INW Dirty Neutral Base - 1%
> FW Latakia - 3%
> FA MTS Vape Wizard - 1%
> INW Sesame - 0.5%
> 
> I mixed this up about two weeks ago and tasting now AGAIN!
> For me this is quite a complicated tobacco mix, very nice and a little different.
> To quote what @Viper_SA said about it
> 
> "Durandt's Treachery is a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Has a nice 'warm' note on the exhale, but not every time. A little unpredictable, and keeps me vaping it to find that mote again and again. Might be tbe touch of Sesame coming through. The dirty neutral base is like a good mixer tobacco, for pipe or cigarette IMO. The FW Ankara is very herbal and bitter, much like Storm, but much darker and with less of a menthol/camphor note. More of a woody note. The FW latakia is much darker than the FA version, with more depth and warmth."
> 
> I like it and yes it keeps you guessing. I keep thinking that next time I will lower the Sesame but then I taste again and other notes come through.
> I wont be changing anything, except the quantity that I made.
> If you want something different from the normal tobacco mixes then this is worth a try. That Sesame changes everything.
> Thanks @Viper_SA


At last got to try Durandt's Treachery. I mixed it without the Sesame.

It is dark, wild and mysterious!






My first sensations are damp, slightly sour and herbal. In the background throughout is a bitter-sweet aroma.Nice and smoky with smooth leathery and wood notes. Despite so much going on it is not sharp, but mellow. Not dry like most tobaccos. A full mouth wetness, which is awesome.

This is not your traditional tobacco. Imagine opening a very new pouch of very dark tobacco with the strands still damp. Tamp it into your pipe and spend some time getting it to smolder properly. Now you have it!

I love it. Perfect for a change of pace from the run of the mill stuff. Experienced cowboy or lone ranger diet.

Thank you for the recipe @Viper_SA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Andre 
I had a request for a tobacco recipe and came up with Redrum. If you have the time and ingredients could you or any tobacco expert give me some feedback. I am not into this type of flavour so I made it on a gut feeling but I find it totally vapeable.
Hope you can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> At last got to try Durandt's Treachery.
> 
> It is dark, wild and mysterious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first sensations are damp, slightly sour and herbal. In the background throughout is a bitter-sweet aroma.Nice and smoky with smooth leathery and wood notes. Despite so much going on it is not sharp, but mellow. Not dry like most tobaccos. A full mouth wetness, which is awesome.
> 
> This is not your traditional tobacco. Imagine opening a very new pouch of very dark tobacco with the strands still damp. Tamp it into your pipe and spend some time getting it to smolder properly. Now you have it!
> 
> I love it. Perfect for a change of pace from the run of the mill stuff. Experienced cowboy or lone ranger diet.
> 
> Thank you for the recipe @Viper_SA.



Wow @Andre 
I woukd have settled for 'it's nice'. Getting such awesome feedbsck from you means a lot, especially since you have sampled so many international tobaccos as well. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> @Andre
> I had a request for a tobacco recipe and came up with Redrum. If you have the time and ingredients could you or any tobacco expert give me some feedback. I am not into this type of flavour so I made it on a gut feeling but I find it totally vapeable.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> View attachment 77575


I do not have TFA DK tobacco unfortunately. Sounds nice, maybe will be too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Viper_SA

@KZOR
That 6% FA Maple syrup may be too much. I used it at 1% and found it quite sweet. That was with INW Gold Ducat though, which is also a sweet tobacco.


----------



## KZOR

Viper_SA said:


> That 6% FA Maple syrup


I assume you meant 3 .....ok .....will lower it.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Viper_SA

KZOR said:


> I assume you meant 3 .....ok .....will lower it.
> Thanks a lot.



 wasn't wearing my glasses


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi guys so made a mix with dk tobacco and its rather interesting combination of slight bitterness, limey feel with acidic feel

i mixed

3% dk tobacco II TFA
10% blck cherry TFA
1,5% vanilla swirl

70 30 vg pg

end result inhale limey acidy tobacco which carries on with the exhale but right at the very end u gifted with cherry

the cherry is high but offsets the tart dk nicely

def not for everyones tastes

me likes alot..."bitter sweet moments"

on my siren gta at 2,5mm airflow very sour tobacco taste with nice sweet end but dropping down to quarter of 2,5 mm airflow sourness reduced alot

tested siren gta 0,7 kanthal coil

think will pair very well with full bodied whiskey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

After a 3 month steep, and tasting all my tobaccos in single mixes, I have gained a better understanding of tobaccos in general. I made a few tweaks to most of my recipes when I made my pre-blends this afternoon. I will share the recipes tomorrow if I get time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Right, as promised I will post some tobacco recipes here. Reason for the tweaks are two-fold; first off, most of the mixes had 3 months + to steep while I use them on MTL setups on my Reos. Then also, I made single flavor mixes of all my tobaccos and steeped for minimum 6 weeks. This taught me some things about individual flavor profiles, as listed here. Then lastly, I have fallen in love INW Tobaccos and am slowly phasing out most of my FA and TFA tobacco concentrates. There are two from FW that I still will replenish when they are finished, but not the FA's. 

*First up, 7 Guns: *I have replaced some stuff to make up for the FA 7 Leaves I no longer use or stock. The FA Cowboy Blend seems to fill the FA 7 Leaves gap quite well for now.




*Billy the Kid: *No real changes here, maybe a tweak on %'s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

*Black Valentine: *No changes made on this one. Just gets better and better




*Bohannon's Boots: *Since I have deleted all the old recipes, I have no idea whether or not I changed anything here 

A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

*Bohannon's Bride: *This one originally had FA Forest Fruit in it, and the pipe tobaccos were much lower. I have since realized that both INW French Pipe and FW Coumarin are pretty weak flavors.

What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.




*Cat-house Nipples: *This one has had a bit of a major transformation. Would love to hear your thoughts @GregF
Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

*Doc Holiday: *After a failed attempt with INW Apple, and not liking it much, I changed things up a bit. I know @GregF also didn't like this one, and since we have very similar tastes, it HAD to change




*Durandt's Treachery: *To the best of my memory, I didn't change anything on this one, since even @Andre likes it.

A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

@Viper_SA, great to see you sharing your expertise in this thread again. Please edit your posts to include a very short description of each juice - for the Index if you do not mind.
BTW, I left out the Sesame in my mix of Durand's Treachery. Still vaping it as we speak and still loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

*Lt. Gen. Forrest: *This is a brand new, never released before recipe. Just a word of warning, though as single mixes they seem tame at higher %'s, INW Dark Fire, INW Black Cat for Pipe and INW Classic for Pipe Dark can be quite dominating. 




*Grandpa's Pear: *An unchanged version, just upped the VG ratio some

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

*Wyatt Earp: *I also used to call this 7&7, because it used FA and INW 7 Leaves. With the departure of my FA 7 Leaves, I had to change some stuff. I personally think this is better than the original, but very different as well. I just had to wipe some recipes, as I had Version 1.1, 1.2, 2.1, 3.1 etc all over the place. I needed a clean out and standardize a bit. Eventually I will probably only be using INW tobaccos.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> @Viper_SA, great to see you sharing your expertise in this thread again. Please edit your posts to include a very short description of each juice - for the Index if you do not mind.
> BTW, I left out the Sesame in my mix of Durand's Treachery. Still vaping it as we speak and still loving it.



@Andre, @BumbleBee was kind enough to restore my original posts to this thread. In case someone missed it, they are all also up here

I have removed the MTS Vape Wizard from all recipes, though my notes on the original recipes still elaborate on it quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA OK I have captured V2 of everything......need to start mixing again.
If V2 is better than V1 I am going to kill you. Just mixed a whole lot of preblends of V1 because I enjoyed them so much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA I was going to ask you about that Lt General Forrest. I saw it in your premix post.
Looks good, that will most likely be the first to get mixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> @Viper_SA OK I have captured V2 of everything......need to start mixing again.
> If V2 is better than V1 I am going to kill you. Just mixed a whole lot of preblends of V1 because I enjoyed them so much.



In most cases I'd say "different", not necessarily "better".

The Lt. Gen Forrest... He was one of the most ruthless leaders during the American Civil war, probably more so than even Custer was. He is also famous for other things, but I focused on his ruthlessness in battles for this tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA I see you have excluded the MTS from all your recipes. I assume that was from the testing that you did, because from your notes you say that it mutes the flavours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Oh, and another thing @GregF, I also have like 100ml 7 Guns original left, and a good two to three month supply of V1's. Just wanted to get the pre-blends done to really let them steep properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, @BumbleBee was kind enough to restore my original posts to this thread. In case someone missed it, they are all also up here
> 
> I have removed the MTS Vape Wizard from all recipes, though my notes on the original recipes still elaborate on it quite a bit.


Noted, but descriptions (if not apparent from the name - as said in the OP) are also useful for whomever reads and considers your recipes in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> Noted, but descriptions (if not apparent from the name - as said in the OP) are also useful for whomever reads and considers your recipes in this thread.



Original recipes' descriptions are in the thread. Will update the V2 recipe descriptions as soon as I get time @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

BTW @Andre, if you like Durandt's, I reckon you will also like Forrest.


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> BTW @Andre, if you like Durandt's, I reckon you will also like Forrest.


I was looking at that and it looks like a nice bold tobacco vape.
Both the Classic for pipe and Flue Cured I enjoy and the Kent must round it off nicely.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> BTW @Andre, if you like Durandt's, I reckon you will also like Forrest.


I have tried a few INW tobaccos and they all seem to be too sweet for my taste. Thus, I am hesitant to get new one.


----------



## GregF

The Classic for pipe and Flue cured I don't think are sweet but the Kent definitely is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> I have tried a few INW tobaccos and they all seem to be too sweet for my taste. Thus, I am hesitant to get new one.



As soon as I get new 10ml bottels I'll send you a sample of each of my recipes for review. Just PM me what pg/vg ratio you need and add your own nic. Running a bit low on nic, and I know you like it at 12mg


----------



## Zebelial

Viper_SA said:


> Right, as promised I will post some tobacco recipes here. Reason for the tweaks are two-fold; first off, most of the mixes had 3 months + to steep while I use them on MTL setups on my Reos. Then also, I made single flavor mixes of all my tobaccos and steeped for minimum 6 weeks. This taught me some things about individual flavor profiles, as listed here. Then lastly, I have fallen in love INW Tobaccos and am slowly phasing out most of my FA and TFA tobacco concentrates. There are two from FW that I still will replenish when they are finished, but not the FA's.
> 
> *First up, 7 Guns: *I have replaced some stuff to make up for the FA 7 Leaves I no longer use or stock. The FA Cowboy Blend seems to fill the FA 7 Leaves gap quite well for now.
> 
> View attachment 77770
> 
> 
> *Billy the Kid: *No real changes here, maybe a tweak on %'s.
> 
> View attachment 77772


@Viper_SA since you like the inw tobaccos have you had the dark chocolate tobacco from them? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I have it, but haven't used it yet. Only in a single flavor tester. Not bad at all, just need to pair it with something still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

P.S. I know @GregF 
Has used it in a mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

Awesome, and good job with the tobacco notes and recipes  @GregF any suggestions regarding INW dark choc tobacco?


----------



## GregF

Zebelial said:


> @Viper_SA since you like the inw tobaccos have you had the dark chocolate tobacco from them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I used it in Black Valentine because I did not have FW Dark Chocolate.
It does not have much of a tobacco taste at all, mostly chocolate.
Very nice if thats what you are going for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

Oh nice. Thanks for the posting. Will definitely be getting some and test some pairings with it. Thanks @GregF and @Viper_SA 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Viper_SA said:


> Right, as promised I will post some tobacco recipes here. Reason for the tweaks are two-fold; first off, most of the mixes had 3 months + to steep while I use them on MTL setups on my Reos. Then also, I made single flavor mixes of all my tobaccos and steeped for minimum 6 weeks. This taught me some things about individual flavor profiles, as listed here. Then lastly, I have fallen in love INW Tobaccos and am slowly phasing out most of my FA and TFA tobacco concentrates. There are two from FW that I still will replenish when they are finished, but not the FA's.
> 
> *First up, 7 Guns: *I have replaced some stuff to make up for the FA 7 Leaves I no longer use or stock. The FA Cowboy Blend seems to fill the FA 7 Leaves gap quite well for now.
> 
> View attachment 77770
> 
> 
> *Billy the Kid: *No real changes here, maybe a tweak on %'s.
> 
> View attachment 77772



What eliquid calculator are you using and is it better than ejuice me up?


----------



## GregF

kyle_redbull said:


> What eliquid calculator are you using and is it better than ejuice me up?


This one. I find it a lot better than eJuiceMeUp.
You can keep track of your stock, create pre-blends and many more features.
Setting it up is a mission but once that is done it is very nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial

GregF said:


> This one. I find it a lot better than eJuiceMeUp.
> You can keep track of your stock, create pre-blends and many more features.
> Setting it up is a mission but once that is done it is very nice.


Agreed. This Calc is awesome. It can even calculate your cost per ml. You can set alerts if and when your stock drops below a set level and you can import stuff from ejuicemeup

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Thx @Viper_SA those look stunning!


----------



## kyle_redbull

Awesome thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paraddicted

Do single concentrate tobaccos such as Gold Ducat and 7 Leaves need the one month steep as well? Or would a week or two be enough?


----------



## Andre

Paraddicted said:


> Do single concentrate tobaccos such as Gold Ducat and 7 Leaves need the one month steep as well? Or would a week or two be enough?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-18#post-456334

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-18#post-456334



Thank you, I must have missed that post somehow when I went through it the first time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...! 

I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.

HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood

Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...

@SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...!
> 
> I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
> I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...
> 
> @SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF



@Rude Rudi i have never found a sub for oakwood unfortunately so looking fwd to answers on this one


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rude Rudi i have never found a sub for oakwood unfortunately so looking fwd to answers on this one



Me too!

As per HIC, Oakwood at this percent does not add flavor, just dries and de-sweetens the subtle vanilla from Cuban Supreme.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

TFA Red Oak is about the closest I can think of but you're unlikely to have that. I would just leave it out. FA Cuban Supreme, Burley and Black Fire sounds good.


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> TFA Red Oak is about the closest I can think of but you're unlikely to have that. I would just leave it out. FA Cuban Supreme, Burley and Black Fire sounds good.



Thanks, same percentages or do I need to compensate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I don't know but I would just go same percentages, I don't think it's adding any discernible flavour at that low level. The character of the "smoke" might be different, i.e. not quite as dry, but I don't think changing any other percentage is going to compensate for that. Unless @Viper_SA, @GregF or @Andre has another ingredient that adds dryness to tobacco without altering the flavour balance.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks, same percentages or do I need to compensate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i didnt compensate @Rude Rudi ...warning: this is a very real flavour and even though it is a good tobacco i cudnt have more than a couple of vapes yesterday cos it reminded me of the bad old stinky days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...!
> 
> I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
> I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...
> 
> @SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF



Sorry bud, nithing springs to mind right now. I don't really like Cuban type flavors (never knew until now, lol) and not a fan of HIC at all. Honestly though, I won't taste a thing at those percentages. I bump my flavors quite a bit for MTL, so mo idea what could work with that.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks all. I think I'll do the sensible thing and order Oakwood and do it properly...don't want me first tobacco not to be at it's full potential... 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...!
> 
> I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
> I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...
> 
> @SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF


You could leave it out or add 0.25 - 0.5 % FA Nut Mix. If you leave it out, no need to compensate by increasing the other concentrates. I would, however, make it using the maximum recommended percentages for all the concentrates.

The Camel Lights and Camel recipes are derived from this recipe. My favourite of the three is the full Camel, permanently in rotation.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ok, any other 'beginner' recipes that you can recommend utilising my current flavours?

I have:

INW Gold Ducat
INW Virginia
FA 7 leaves
FA Desert ship
FA Cuban Supreme tobacco
FA Black Fire
FA Burley tobacco





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> You could leave it out or add 0.25 - 0.5 % FA Nut Mix. If you leave it out, no need to compensate by increasing the other concentrates. I would, however, make it using the maximum recommended percentages for all the concentrates.
> 
> The Camel Lights and Camel recipes are derived from this recipe. My favourite of the three is the full Camel, permanently in rotation.


gonna give the camel a try @Andre..i think the put off for me on the light american cig is that tastes that the cheap gas station cigs rather than the camels and marlboros of the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, any other 'beginner' recipes that you can recommend utilising my current flavours?
> 
> I have:
> 
> INW Gold Ducat
> INW Virginia
> FA 7 leaves
> FA Desert ship
> FA Cuban Supreme tobacco
> FA Black Fire
> FA Burley tobacco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



INW Virginia - 3%
FA Burley - 2%
FA 7 Leaves 1%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%

Just off the top of my head there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> You could leave it out or add 0.25 - 0.5 % FA Nut Mix. If you leave it out, no need to compensate by increasing the other concentrates. I would, however, make it using the maximum recommended percentages for all the concentrates.
> 
> The Camel Lights and Camel recipes are derived from this recipe. My favourite of the three is the full Camel, permanently in rotation.



Sounds like a plan! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

More than anything, FA Oak is a background element working on other flavors. There's a long steep on this recipe (I only enjoyed it after 30 days), so get FA Oak - what's a few more days waiting?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Viper_SA said:


> INW Virginia - 3%
> FA Burley - 2%
> FA 7 Leaves 1%
> FA Black Fire - 0.5%
> 
> Just off the top of my head there



Thanks, will give it go!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks, will give it go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Last question...please tell me about steeping for this one (and other recipes) as I understand it's from 2 to weeks? 

And then, do the same VG/PG ratios apply here as for non-tobacco recipes? I.e., I prefer a 70/30 - so do I also do a 70/30 for tobacco?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

I do 70/30 tobaccos at 0.7 ohm-ish. 2.4mm nichrome, 26 awg and 7 wraps. At least a week, but more is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Viper_SA said:


> I do 70/30 tobaccos at 0.7 ohm-ish. 2.4mm nichrome, 26 awg and 7 wraps. At least a week, but more is better.



Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, any other 'beginner' recipes that you can recommend utilising my current flavours?
> 
> I have:
> 
> INW Gold Ducat
> INW Virginia
> FA 7 leaves
> FA Desert ship
> FA Cuban Supreme tobacco
> FA Black Fire
> FA Burley tobacco


@RichJB and I quite like 7Leaves as a standalone.
You could also mix the Camel Lights from those as soon as you get (or leave out) the FA Oak. It but adds 0.3 % of FA Desert Ship to the basic cigarette replacement recipe, but that does add a lot of interest.
If you have the non-tobacco ingredients you could mix the Creamy Coconut tobacco.


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Last question...please tell me about steeping for this one (and other recipes) as I understand it's from 2 to weeks?
> 
> And then, do the same VG/PG ratios apply here as for non-tobacco recipes? I.e., I prefer a 70/30 - so do I also do a 70/30 for tobacco?


I prefer 60VG/40PG for tobaccos especially. At least 2 weeks of steeping, longer if you can - it is so worth the longer steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...!
> 
> I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
> I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...
> 
> @SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF



Hi @Rude Rudi 
All the best with your first tobacco DIY 

I think I have the perfect substitute for FA Oakwood

Menthol!

It will cool it down and enhance the tobacco nicely


----------



## RichJB

I love FA 7 Leaves for the same reason that @incredible_hullk is wary of HIC's recipe: it's a tobacco but it's not a smoke. 

For baccies, I would leave for at least a month. I don't think there is a steep on them. They just keep getting better and better. I am still vaping FA Virginia that I mixed two months ago and it's a *lot* better than it was at two weeks. It's still grass clippings. But it's really, really good grass clippings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi
> All the best with your first tobacco DIY
> 
> I think I have the perfect substitute for FA Oakwood
> 
> Menthol!
> 
> It will cool it down and enhance the tobacco nicely



LOL! Goons skip this one, respectfully!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, so I am finally making my first tobacco recipe! As per recommendation from @GregF, I'm starting it easy with HIC's light American cigarette replacement... I got all the goodies together and low behold, I am missing one concentrate...!
> 
> I thought I had the lot, but alas...no Oakwood. Please can you fine gentleman help to advise a sub?
> I have, in addition to the balance of the flavours called for in the recipe; Gold Ducat, Virginia, 7 leaves and Desert ship.
> 
> HIC's Light American Cig Replacement
> 2-2.5% FlavourArt Cuban Supreme tobacco
> 0.5% FlavourArt Black Fire
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Burley tobacco
> 0.25-0.5% FlavourArt Oakwood
> 
> Please help...just need to sub Oakwood...
> 
> @SAVaper @Andre @incredible_hullk @GregF


I would leave it out rather than sub for anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, any other 'beginner' recipes that you can recommend utilising my current flavours?
> 
> I have:
> 
> INW Gold Ducat
> INW Virginia
> FA 7 leaves
> FA Desert ship
> FA Cuban Supreme tobacco
> FA Black Fire
> FA Burley tobacco
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you could make Hic's Bora Bora. Will have to purchase it though but very worth it. You probably have the rest of the concentrates.
It's very nice, I'm sure you will enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> INW Virginia - 3%
> FA Burley - 2%
> FA 7 Leaves 1%
> FA Black Fire - 0.5%
> 
> Just off the top of my head there


That sounds quite good. If you want a little sweeter increase the 7 Leaves and drop the Virginia a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, any other 'beginner' recipes that you can recommend utilising my current flavours?
> 
> I have:
> 
> INW Gold Ducat
> INW Virginia
> FA 7 leaves
> FA Desert ship
> FA Cuban Supreme tobacco
> FA Black Fire
> FA Burley tobacco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you get yourself some FA Perique Black you open yourself up to a few more like Da Vince by @rogue zombie which makes the Gold Ducat shine or Van Gogh also by @rogue zombie
If you are looking for a little sweeter or fruity tobacco then go for some of the INW Tobacco concentrates (@incredible_hullk). Specifically the Dark Chocolate Tobacco, Tobacco Pear, Smoked Plum and Tobacco Kent. A lot of @Viper_SA recipes have these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Right then, _Blackbeard, Long John Silver and Jack Sparrow _all mixed up and ready to steep. All three recipes feature FA Kingston Kick. Rum with a touch of clove. Won't buy the pre-blends from FA again due to price point, but I will be getting FA Rum in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

So @Rude Rudi what did you make and what did you think of it?
I know you tasted it before the required steep


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> So @Rude Rudi what did you make and what did you think of it?
> I know you tasted it before the required steep



I've decided to rather get all the ingredients as I don't want my first mix to be a "half baled" effort.
So, I'm ordering today:

FA Perique Black
INW Tobacco Pear
FA Oakwood

Cant wait!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

So I have recently started mixing and vaping my first tobacco mixes and I am loving it. I made a RYD nutty recipe and the INW Gold Ducat as a standalone as well as added some vanilla swirl to it. I'm loving the Ducat as a standalone and will be ordering am4a. Are there any other recipes and flavours I should look to have a similar experience?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

I have been making Am4a @ 4% for my Reo and it is quite enjoyable as a stand alone mix.
Came across this from Enyawreklaw and for me this is a definite winner.

*Marlboro Light*
INW Am4a - 6%
FA Almond - 1%
FA Caramel - 1% (Optional,I left it out)
INW Dirty Neutral Base - 1% (I added this)

Recommended at least 2 weeks steep.
I was worried about the 6% Am4a because at 4% stand alone it is quite strong.
In here the Almond rounds it off nicely and it is not strong at all. 
I cant remember how close it is to a Marlboro cigarette but it works for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> I have been making Am4a @ 4% for my Reo and it is quite enjoyable as a stand alone mix.
> Came across this from Enyawreklaw and for me this is a definite winner.
> 
> *Marlboro Light*
> INW Am4a - 6%
> FA Almond - 1%
> FA Caramel - 1% (Optional,I left it out)
> INW Dirty Neutral Base - 1% (I added this)
> 
> Recommended at least 2 weeks steep.
> I was worried about the 6% Am4a because at 4% stand alone it is quite strong.
> In here the Almond rounds it off nicely and it is not strong at all.
> I cant remember how close it is to a Marlboro cigarette but it works for me.



Thanks @GregF 
That sounds great
What is the "dirty neutral base" for? Does it taste "dirty" ? Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> Thanks @GregF
> That sounds great
> What is the "dirty neutral base" for? Does it taste "dirty" ? Lol


hahaha yes as Enyawreklaw says in that link....
"Dirty Base INW pretty much gives that cardboard, wet sock, asshole flavor. It's actually quite impressive"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> hahaha yes as Enyawreklaw says in that link....
> "Dirty Base INW pretty much gives that cardboard, wet sock, asshole flavor. It's actually quite impressive"



You serious!

This is so funny because ages ago I was writing about a tobacco juice I got from Joytech (I think) and i commented that it tasted like cardboard!!

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

For all you Perique Vapour fans this should go down well with you.
I found the recipe here and the creator posted here. Slightly different percentages between the two.
I used the first one

*Hell's Teeth*
FA Perique Black - 3%
FA Dark Vapor - 3%
FA Shade - 2%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Hazelnut -1.5% (I used CLY @ 0.75% could probably go up to 1.5%)

Steep 3/4 weeks
Not for the faint hearted. Deep, dark, bold tobacco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

I have some INW 555 Gold and while looking for a recipe to use it with I came across this.

*Tabacorium*
INW 555 gold - 6%
INW 7 Leaves - 3%
INW Virginia - 1%

Smooth, slightly sweet on the inhale from the 7 Leaves and a little nutty 555 on the exhale.
A little dry and not very smokey. Add some FA Black Fire or INW Dark Fire if you want it smokier. 
INW 7 Leaves is not as sweet as FA so this is not very sweet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> For all you Perique Vapour fans this should go down well with you.
> I found the recipe here and the creator posted here. Slightly different percentages between the two.
> I used the first one
> 
> *Hell's Teeth*
> FA Perique Black - 3%
> FA Dark Vapor - 3%
> FA Shade - 2%
> FA Oak - 1.5%
> FA Hazelnut -1.5% (I used CLY @ 0.75% could probably go up to 1.5%)
> 
> Steep 3/4 weeks
> Not for the faint hearted. Deep, dark, bold tobacco


I tried it, but did not like it. Hazelnut was too much for me. Not a nutty fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

As approved by Mr. @GregF (he had a sneak peak at the pre-release recipe ), I bring you Captain Jack Sparrow.
Just eccentric and playful enough to fit the famous movie character portrayed by Johnny Depp.

A nice full-bodied, mellow flavor coming from the INW Am4a, just a hint of sweetness from the FA Kingston Kick (Jamaican Rum and Clove). The INW Dark choc tobacco is not sweet at all, and adds a nice dark, bitterish note, while the INW Tobacco Symphony adds more depth and character. All in all very happy with this one. Think it resembles Jack Sparrow quite well, considering the man was just a few sandwiches short of a picnic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Next up, Long John Silver

Again, FA Kingston Kick added. What would a pirate themed vape be without rum!? A little sweetness from the rum, but nicely balanced with the clove added by FA in this pre-blend flavor. For those who followed the series "Black Sails", this will make sense, I hope. The character always struck me a romantic. Landing up where he never intended, and making the best of it. For that reason I added INW Smoked Plum, and INW Gold Ducat. I thought this brought out the romantic side quite well. Considering the Caribbean is so close to Cuba, I added some INW Cuba Cigar to add complexity to the juice. Also quite happy with this one. Even @Andre might like it.

A sweetish (Gold Ducat) type tobacco with notes of rum and smoked plum, balanced by a nice dry compliment of Cuban Cigar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Final pirate themed recipe for now, Blackbeard!




Even though I added 1% more FA Kingston Kick in this recipe, the rum is much more in the background. It is overall a heavy, dark tobacco and on the dry side. The FA Perique and FW Latakia come through nicely. @GregF suggested I swap out the FA Latakia for the FW Latakia. I ended up keeping both in, but thanks for the idea bud. It reminds me a little of the smell of black powder fired in the flintlock pistols. In the series Black Sails, the character loved his pistols. I like to imagine that this dry, smoky and slightly bitter tobacco is somewhat reminiscent of the smell of black powder on captain's hands. 




@Andre, I know you like Durandt's Treachery, give this one a try as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Viper_SA, looking good.
If anybody is missing FA Kingston Kick you can make it with
70% FA Jamaican Rum, 15% FA Clove, 15% FA MTS Vape Wizard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> As approved by Mr. @GregF (he had a sneak peak at the pre-release recipe ), I bring you Captain Jack Sparrow.
> Just eccentric and playful enough to fit the famous movie character portrayed by Johnny Depp.
> 
> A nice full-bodied, mellow flavor coming from the INW Am4a, just a hint of sweetness from the FA Kingston Kick (Jamaican Rum and Clove). The INW Dark choc tobacco is not sweet at all, and adds a nice dark, bitterish note, while the INW Tobacco Symphony adds more depth and character. All in all very happy with this one. Think it resembles Jack Sparrow quite well, considering the man was just a few sandwiches short of a picnic.
> 
> View attachment 79613
> 
> 
> View attachment 79612


Yup this is a keeper for me for sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Final pirate themed recipe for now, Blackbeard!
> 
> View attachment 79616
> 
> 
> Even though I added 1% more FA Kingston Kick in this recipe, the rum is much more in the background. It is overall a heavy, dark tobacco and on the dry side. The FA Perique and FW Latakia come through nicely. @GregF suggested I swap out the FA Latakia for the FW Latakia. I ended up keeping both in, but thanks for the idea bud. It reminds me a little of the smell of black powder fired in the flintlock pistols. In the series Black Sails, the character loved his pistols. I like to imagine that this dry, smoky and slightly bitter tobacco is somewhat reminiscent of the smell of black powder on captain's hands.
> 
> View attachment 79617
> 
> 
> @Andre, I know you like Durandt's Treachery, give this one a try as well.


Waiting for the the new year to get my stock of FA Latakia. Cant wait to try this.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@GregF, @Viper_SA, you guys knock me out every time, your recipes rock and the reviews are spot on, but geeez every time I only short one or two concentrates, and the sad part is if I hit the store I order to make the shipping worth while. Bottom line ; not only do the vendors like me so does plastic warehouse.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Andre 
Missed a few of mine in the index. If you get time to update. Currently have some things steeping for the 3 Musketeers......


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre
> Missed a few of mine in the index. If you get time to update. Currently have some things steeping for the 3 Musketeers......


Yeah, I noticed your deleted posts are now back. The others that I have not indexed are those without any descriptions (either in the form of descriptive names or by way of a short description other than a cowboy story - in the recipe post please). Shall do the former as soon as time allows.
Please do not delete your posts en masse again, it really makes life difficult for me - I had to manually redo all the links in the Index, for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Will do @Andre 
You missed Long John Silver at the end though


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Will do @Andre
> You missed Long John Silver at the end though


No, I have not. I just could not find anything in there that describes this tobacco. You only mention some of the additives and what they do. Maybe it will make more sense when I come upon the first version again, but the idea is to have each recipe make sense as a standalone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> No, I have not. I just could not find anything in there that describes this tobacco. You only mention some of the additives and what they do. Maybe it will make more sense when I come upon the first version again, but the idea is to have each recipe make sense as a standalone.



No previous version on this one. Apologies, I thought the description was adequate. It's a sweetish, plummy tobacoo I guess, with rum undertones


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> No previous version on this one. Apologies, I thought the description was adequate. It's a sweetish, plummy tobacoo I guess, with rum undertones


No problems at all @Viper_SA. Your description above is perfect, thank you. Kindly add it to the Long John Silver post itself as well. Shall attend to the Index asap.


----------



## Viper_SA

I personally think these 3 Musketeer tobaccos are some of my best DIY work to date. First up, I bring you Athos. As interpreted in the movie, "The man in the iron mask". A simple, uncomplicated man of principle. Same with my take on his tobacco. Reminds me very much of a plain cigarette. No filter added, lol. Very smoky and dry/bitter due to the percentages used on FA Black Fire and INW DNB. The INW Tobacco Symphony adds a nice Roll-your-own character to it and balances the dry/bitter taste with a very feint sweetness. Like a cross between a Camel Plain and Marlboro Plain I would imagine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Next up, Aramis.

A complicated tobacco for a complicated character with a flair for the dramatic and theatrical. INW Tobacco Pear coupled with INW Dark Choc Tobacco are the main notes. The Dark Choc does not really come to the fore in the taste, but does smooth and round out the pear, which can be a bit too fruity on it's own. (As some interpret my Grandpa's Pear tobacco). FA Latakia adds some dark, dry body and character, while INW Maxx Blend just deepens the tobacco to give it some mysterious notes. A perfect pear-ish tobacco to go with after dinner drinks.


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Viper_SA. Now I need to get the Avo out again and give the Reo's a break.
Need to suck up some juice to make space for some new stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm sure you will like these additions @GregF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

patiently waiting for Porthos.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

As we all know, the whole 3 Musketeer drama basically revolves, and came to be, around D'Artagnan. The main character. As portrayed in other movies, a simple man from a small village, following in his father's footsteps to be a Musketeer and protect his king. In the movie, Man in the Iron Mask, he plays a conflicted role, both loving his king, and being disappointed in the king. 

My take on a tobacco for him is much the same. A constant battle for balance between INW Am4a and FW Latakia. This battle takes place on a base of INW DNB and FA Black Fire. The DNB and Black Fire is one of the best bases I have discovered to date, and I believe one can build any decent tobacco off of it. It reminds me very much of opening my dad's pipe pouch and smelling it as a kid. A dark, dry tobacco with lots of smoky character. A bit bitter notes from the FW Latakia and some sweetish/nutty notes that I pick up from the INW Am4a

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Porthos....... Here we go @GregF 

A boisterous, fun loving and carefree character. This time I skipped the FA Black Fire, and added a touch of INW Dark Fire to INW DNB. I get a little bit of a brandy/cognac note from the Dark Fire, which suited my idea perfectly. INW Flue Cured added for a simply "Hangsen type" tobacco note and rounded out by INW Arabic for the adventurous part of the character. INW Arabic is very close to FW Ankara to me, just with less of a herbal note. Fans of Durandt's Treachery should like this one. 

A dark, smokey tobacco, with a little "wetness" and brandy notes with some outlandish "Camel-like" notes, nicely balanced by a good ould fashioned flue cured Virginia.


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> patiently waiting for Porthos.............



You still waiting? Or busy mixing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Viper_SA is dirty neutral base a flavourant or just a base with no flavour..have u tried the above without it?


----------



## incredible_hullk

btw @Viper_SA awesome recipes...pear tobacco sounds divine


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> You still waiting? Or busy mixing?


Hahaha busy making food and drinking.
Need to get some concentrates in the new year. FA Latakia for one.
But I will make what I can tomorrow you can be assured 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

incredible_hullk said:


> btw @Viper_SA awesome recipes...pear tobacco sounds divine



No I haven't. I mixed all my tobaccos in single form. I snif test to find a combo i like, then let's say i want 2:1 ratio, i drip two drops of one and two of the other on the back of my hand an taste it that way before mixing anything new. It is not a flavor, but makes a nice base. Sure you can mix without it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

OK Guys and Dolls, my first bulls eye creation which came out exactly what I had in mind when starting off. Whats more this one comes with a rocking soundtrack! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/song-of-the-day.t214/page-54#post-473377. Compliments @Viper_SA 

Here goes: Copperhead Road - Smooth Bourbon Tobacco


As a Shake & Vape let it breathe out the alcohol in the Bourbon for an hour or so before vaping. I just put the mixing flask in front of the PC fan outlet for a while shaking every now and then.
Will still work on it a bit but I was shocked when it hit the spot as it did.

Comments and critics welcome, please just let me know what you think!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

Catching up on Beginner Blending tonight, I heard recommendations for three flavours that are staples in the tobacco field:

* Flv Flue Cured, which several peeps on ELR have said is the best tobacco ever 
* Cap Vanilla Custard v2
* Flv Milk and Honey

I have the Cap VC2 already and wouldn't mind getting the two Flv flavours if they're good. But they'll be costly mistakes if they aren't good. Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Catching up on Beginner Blending tonight, I heard recommendations for three flavours that are staples in the tobacco field:
> 
> * Flv Flue Cured, which several peeps on ELR have said is the best tobacco ever
> * Cap Vanilla Custard v2
> * Flv Milk and Honey
> 
> I have the Cap VC2 already and wouldn't mind getting the two Flv flavours if they're good. But they'll be costly mistakes if they aren't good. Anybody have any experience with them?


I have none of the above, but spoke to a member who has vaped and liked FLV Flue Cured standalone for some time. He stopped using it because it gunks coils very quickly. Also, like most FLV tobaccos apparently, it fades rather quickly - so make, short steep and vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks, one of the ELR folks also said it tended to fade. Considering that my average steeping time is now two months, and combined with the coil gunking, I think I'll give it a miss. Even if it's a good tobacco, there are many others - at almost half the price too. Flv will need to offer something unique or really, really good to attract me at that price. I think I'll still get the Milk and Honey because it's used in several top recipes and is a somewhat unique flavour that can't be subbed/replicated easily. 

I'll also be interested to try the Cap VC2 and see what that adds to tobacco. Despite V1 being far more popular generally, Vurve was insistent that it's V2 that works really well with tobacco. I'm not sure why V2 specifically would be so special but I'll give it a try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick

Apropos fading, I have a small confession. 

On 16/10/2014 I bought a 40ml bottle of Poison Elite from the then Subohmvaping. 18MG. It was an amazing tobacco vape but over time I cut down on nic and preferred more bakery/fruity flavours. I would pull it from its recess every month or so just for a drip and then carefully put it away again. I always had the vague intention of giving it to @Silver knowing that it might be his bag. When I got into tobacco DIY I always used it as a measure to test my attempts. I probably last tested it about 3 months ago. It was still rocking. And then one late, drink infested Christmas night I retrieved it for a little special treat. Dead, nothing there - aroma, flavour all had vanished. 

Apparently two years is too long, even for robust tobaccos. So, sorry @Silver good intentions if not acted on, are useless. Here's a pic as a pathetic consolation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for thinking of me @Patrick

I did love that juice and also got one or two bottles from Subohm vapour back in the day 
Reviewed it here 

Was a glorious juice. So long Poison Elite


----------



## Patrick

Silver said:


> Thanks for thinking of me @Patrick
> 
> I did love that juice and also got one or two bottles from Subohm vapour back in the day
> Reviewed it here
> 
> Was a glorious juice. So long Poison Elite



Great review. It was exactly that changing note that I so liked about it. Would be an interesting challenge to try and nail down a fair clone even though it must have been NET based. @Andre ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Apropos fading, I have a small confession.
> 
> On 16/10/2014 I bought a 40ml bottle of Poison Elite from the then Subohmvaping. 18MG. It was an amazing tobacco vape but over time I cut down on nic and preferred more bakery/fruity flavours. I would pull it from its recess every month or so just for a drip and then carefully put it away again. I always had the vague intention of giving it to @Silver knowing that it might be his bag. When I got into tobacco DIY I always used it as a measure to test my attempts. I probably last tested it about 3 months ago. It was still rocking. And then one late, drink infested Christmas night I retrieved it for a little special treat. Dead, nothing there - aroma, flavour all had vanished.
> 
> Apparently two years is too long, even for robust tobaccos. So, sorry @Silver good intentions if not acted on, are useless. Here's a pic as a pathetic consolation.
> View attachment 80569





Patrick said:


> Great review. It was exactly that changing note that I so liked about it. Would be an interesting challenge to try and nail down a fair clone even though it must have been NET based. @Andre ?


Oh my, I still have an almost full bottle of 18 mg Poison Elite! Better start vaping it.

As to cloning NET Tobaccos - above my pay grade @Patrick. Shall leave it in your expert hands! That said, your Gitanes homage is more than close enough for me.

Edit: Forgot to add the picture of the Poison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> Oh my, I still have an almost full bottle of 18 mg Poison Elite! Better start vaping it.
> 
> As to cloning NET Tobaccos - above my pay grade @Patrick. Shall leave it in your expert hands! That said, your Gitanes homage is more than close enough for me.


Thanks for the kind words, but also beyond me. However, I think that with some of the really good concentrates coming onto the market, it should be possible to get close without going the NET route. Based on aroma alone, I think that FLV's Red Burley could be a decent starting point.


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but also beyond me. However, I think that with some of the really good concentrates coming onto the market, it should be possible to get close without going the NET route. Based on aroma alone, I think that FLV's Red Burley could be a decent starting point.


You clearly have it in hand!
I had a small taste of FLV Red Burley as standalone at 5%. Initial impressions - dry and earthy, with a perfumy note I do not like. Problem with the FLV tobaccos is that, according to many reports, they tend to fade very quickly.


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> You clearly have it in hand!
> I had a small taste of FLV Red Burley as standalone at 5%. Initial impressions - dry and earthy, with a perfumy note I do not like. Problem with the FLV tobaccos is that, according to many reports, they tend to fade very quickly.


Maybe when you crack Poison again, you could update your review based on your 2016 experience with DIY tobacco concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre how does that INW Dark Tobacco compare with INW Dirty Neutral Base?
From what I have found through the web:-
Dark Tobacco - used to aromatise UNIVERSAL base
DNB - adds some of the flavors and aromas of a real cigarette

Looking to try your AM4A+
Just wondering how they compare because I don't have INW Dark Tobacco. As far as I know it is only you and VV that have


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre how does that INW Dark Tobacco compare with INW Dirty Neutral Base?
> From what I have found through the web:-
> Dark Tobacco - used to aromatise UNIVERSAL base
> DNB - adds some of the flavors and aromas of a real cigarette
> 
> Looking to try your AM4A+
> Just wondering how they compare because I don't have INW Dark Tobacco. As far as I know it is only you and VV that have


I have had a quick taste of my new mix of AM4A+. I also tried AM4A as standalone. Love the spirituous (Cognac?) character, but it is far too sweet for me. Adding INW Dark Tobacco did not help, to the contrary. Bitter Wizard also did not have the impact I required. So back to the drawing board, but I shall persist as the base of AM4A is just awesome for me.

To answer your question, Dark Tobacco certainly is dark, but also sweet and aromatic. In hindsight not the ideal addition to AM4A. DNB is far less sweet and neutral and will probably be a better addition.

I need to find a very dry tobacco to add, maybe Virginia and/or Burley. Suggestions are welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre I find Virginia with a bit of Oak to be "dry".

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh and Black Perique 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I find Virginia with a bit of Oak to be "dry".
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Ah, yes Oak should help. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Oh and Black Perique
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Getting there - AM4A 2.5%, Virginia 1%, Perique Black 0.5%, Oak 0.5%, DNB 0.5% and for good measure, Bitter Wizard 0.5%????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

@Andre I want to try these seperatly with AM4A when I get a chance
FW Ankara - Dark, bitter
FW Latakia - Not as sweet as FA Latakia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre I want to try these seperatly with AM4A when I get a chance
> FW Ankara - Dark, bitter
> FW Latakia - Not as sweet as FA Latakia


Sounds like a plan. Let us know please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Try INW 7 leaves @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@Andre you can try @Viper_SA 3 Musketeers -D'Artagnan 
It has AM4A and FW Latakia in it and I quite like it, although it must still steep a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

It's been a while since this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd share a recipe that I've recently fallen in love with 

This comes from SadPandaVapes and is called...

Apple-Bacco
6% FW Butterscotch Ripple
1.5% FA Fuji Apple
3.5% TPA RY4 Double
3% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
1% TPA Ethyl Maltol (Optional)

1 week steep.

I don't often vape just one juice, but I burnt through 30mls of this in less than a week - and I was mainly dripping too! There's just something warm and smokey on the exhale here, with delicious hints of apple and caramel that blend together so well. It really seemed to satisfy my craving for a tobacco vape.

EM removes the dryness of the vape, but I quite enjoyed it without. Also, I didn't want to sweeten the juice further as I felt with the main ingredients it would be more than sweet enough.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> It's been a while since this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd share a recipe that I've recently fallen in love with
> 
> This comes from SadPandaVapes and is called...
> 
> Apple-Bacco
> 6% FW Butterscotch Ripple
> 1.5% FA Fuji Apple
> 3.5% TPA RY4 Double
> 3% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
> 1% TPA Ethyl Maltol (Optional)
> 
> I don't often vape just one juice, but I burnt through 30mls of this in less than a week - and I was mainly dripping too! There's just something warm and smokey on the exhale here, with delicious hints of apple and caramel that blend together so well. It really seemed to satisfy my craving for a tobacco vape.
> 
> EM removes the dryness of the vape, but I quite enjoyed it without. Also, I didn't want to sweeten the juice further as I felt with the main ingredients it would be more than sweet enough.



Looks like a goodie!!! No reference on the recommended steep anywhere - what's the best steep time for this one?


----------



## GregF

Huffapuff said:


> It's been a while since this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd share a recipe that I've recently fallen in love with
> 
> This comes from SadPandaVapes and is called...
> 
> Apple-Bacco
> 6% FW Butterscotch Ripple
> 1.5% FA Fuji Apple
> 3.5% TPA RY4 Double
> 3% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
> 1% TPA Ethyl Maltol (Optional)
> 
> I don't often vape just one juice, but I burnt through 30mls of this in less than a week - and I was mainly dripping too! There's just something warm and smokey on the exhale here, with delicious hints of apple and caramel that blend together so well. It really seemed to satisfy my craving for a tobacco vape.
> 
> EM removes the dryness of the vape, but I quite enjoyed it without. Also, I didn't want to sweeten the juice further as I felt with the main ingredients it would be more than sweet enough.


You are right @Huffapuff it has been a bit quiet in here. I have a whole horde of tobacco recipes that have kept me out of mischief for a while.


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks like a goodie!!! No reference on the recommended steep anywhere - what's the best steep time for this one?


Sorry! Forgot to include that, will fix it. 7 days is best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

GregF said:


> You are right @Huffapuff it has been a bit quiet in here. I have a whole horde of tobacco recipes that have kept me out of mischief for a while.



I've also been working my way through my stocks  This was one of the recipes I finally got around to making recently and I'm so glad I did - can't believe I didn't make it sooner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

For a variation on that theme, you could also try Manson's Caramel Apple 'Bacco:

FA Butterscotch 1%
FA Fuji 2.5%
TFA RY4 Double 7%
FA Vienna Cream 1%

He also says a few days steep. Which, for me, means nine weeks. I likes me steeps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

2.5% Fuji?! Yikes


----------



## rogue zombie

Huffapuff said:


> It's been a while since this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd share a recipe that I've recently fallen in love with
> 
> This comes from SadPandaVapes and is called...
> 
> Apple-Bacco
> 6% FW Butterscotch Ripple
> 1.5% FA Fuji Apple
> 3.5% TPA RY4 Double
> 3% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
> 1% TPA Ethyl Maltol (Optional)
> 
> 1 week steep.
> 
> I don't often vape just one juice, but I burnt through 30mls of this in less than a week - and I was mainly dripping too! There's just something warm and smokey on the exhale here, with delicious hints of apple and caramel that blend together so well. It really seemed to satisfy my craving for a tobacco vape.
> 
> EM removes the dryness of the vape, but I quite enjoyed it without. Also, I didn't want to sweeten the juice further as I felt with the main ingredients it would be more than sweet enough.


Yeah thank you.

I've wanted an Apple Bac, since Heathers one... But haven't come close to anything good. 

I shall return and change that like to winner (damn Tapatalk) 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @Viper_SA - please can you post the recipe - or the link - for your W****'s Nipple Tobacco Recipe where you use:
• Gold Ducat
• FA - Forest Fruit Flavour
• INW - Maxx Blend Flavour
and a couple others. 

Thank You so much and looking forward to your soonest comments.


----------



## GregF

Max said:


> Hi @Viper_SA - please can you post the recipe - or the link - for your W****'s Nipple Tobacco Recipe where you use:
> • Gold Ducat
> • FA - Forest Fruit Flavour
> • INW - Maxx Blend Flavour
> and a couple others.
> 
> Thank You so much and looking forward to your soonest comments.


I think it is this one you are looking for @Max

[edit] also called Cathouse Nipple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @GregF


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone that's willing to send me preblended gitanes Homage concentrate to try and beat the stinkies again?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone that's willing to send me preblended gitanes Homage concentrate to try and beat the stinkies again?


For sure, shall PM.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> Sorry! Forgot to include that, will fix it. 7 days is best.



Fantastic - I mixed this one up last night and it smells amazing!!!! Let the steep begin!!! Tick tock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Flavorah Kentucky Blend*




I mixed this up at 4 % on 10 January 2017. First taste on 20 January 2017.

First tobacco with a proper *toasted* taste. An excellent toasted dark brown pipe tobacco taste. A tiny bit nutty, bright and spicy. Dryish, but with a full mouth feel. I get a slightly woody, vanilla caramel aroma on the exhale. Aftertaste is that typical pipe tobacco slightly bitter coating in the mouth - if you ever smoked a pipe you will know.

From what I have read and heard, most Flavorah tobaccos are literally shake and vape material. And it tends to fade very quickly. My Kentucky Blend is still going strong as we speak. I did pick up a tiny bit of patchouli (which I do not like) as an undertone in the beginning, but that disappeared quickly.

An awesome standalone flavour. Perfect for people used to smoking pipe or toasted cigarettes.

A good candidate as a base for a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.

Locally available here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Guys Im looking for a Good 'Bacco that works great as a Single flavor. I am looking for something other than the Virgina taste, Something similar to a Camel light or Marlboro, but still single flavor or a very simple recipe?

I am currently looking at at the 7 leaves (FA)

Thanks!


----------



## Viper_SA

I prefer INW tobaccos @Dietz 
Their 7 leaves is quite nice,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Viper_SA said:


> I prefer INW tobaccos @Dietz
> Their 7 leaves is quite nice,


Thanks, Anything specific you would recommend from INW as a single or max 2Flavor recipe?


----------



## GregF

Dietz said:


> Guys Im looking for a Good 'Bacco that works great as a Single flavor. I am looking for something other than the Virgina taste, Something similar to a Camel light or Marlboro, but still single flavor or a very simple recipe?
> 
> I am currently looking at at the 7 leaves (FA)
> 
> Thanks!



here you go @Dietz or even just INW AM4A @ 4% by itselft is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> I prefer INW tobaccos @Dietz
> Their 7 leaves is quite nice,


I agree and I need to restock but nobody has INW 7 Leaves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P

While we are on the topic, can I only use RYE4 Double in my Juice. If so what should the % concentrate be? Sorry for the noob question I only received my DIY gear yesterday.


----------



## Viper_SA

Dietz said:


> Thanks, Anything specific you would recommend from INW as a single or max 2Flavor recipe?



I'd actually try INW western and 7 leaves together. Maybe just 0.5 to 1% western, and like 3% 7 leaves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

GregF said:


> @Andre I want to try these seperatly with AM4A when I get a chance
> FW Ankara - Dark, bitter
> FW Latakia - Not as sweet as FA Latakia





Andre said:


> Sounds like a plan. Let us know please.



@Andre you seem to like spicy tobaccos then give this a try

*Amkara *(original I know)
INW AM4A - 3%
FW Ankara - 2%

The Ankara adds a bit more spice to the AM4A making this quite a spicy vape. 
For me it makes a nice change. Dry, bitter, spicy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

J.P said:


> While we are on the topic, can I only use RYE4 Double in my Juice.



RY4 Double is generally considered a dessert flavour with a tobacco note rather than a full tobacco. I guess you can use it on its own but it's used in a bunch of killer recipes. Custard King is probably the easiest:
8% TFA RY4 Double
3% TFA Sweet Cream
4% TFA Vanilla Swirl

Also check out Wayne's Pistachio RY4U or just enter RY4 Double into the ELR or ATF recipe databases. Loads of good recipes using this flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Have some INW Bahraini Apple Tobacco and wanted to try it out. Never thought I would be a fan of apple tobacco but this is not bad.
I made this on 5th Jan and forgot about it until today when I saw it in the stash...

*Apple Bac*
INW Bahraini Apple - 2%
FA Cuban Supreme - 0.5%
FA Oak - 0.3%
INW Dark Fire - 0.3%

I cant recall why I used 0.3% Oak and Dark Fire, normally it would have been 0.5%. I must have had some kind of brainwave from somewhere, anyway this works. It is a nice gentle tobacco with quite a strong apple note. A little more refreshing than the normal tobacco's that I vape. Will keep this in the rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> It's been a while since this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd share a recipe that I've recently fallen in love with
> 
> This comes from SadPandaVapes and is called...
> 
> Apple-Bacco
> 6% FW Butterscotch Ripple
> 1.5% FA Fuji Apple
> 3.5% TPA RY4 Double
> 3% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
> 1% TPA Ethyl Maltol (Optional)
> 
> 1 week steep.



I cracked this baby open last night and I must say that it is rather delicious!!!
Fantastic recipe, thanks @Huffapuff!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

So I used custard king as a base to come up with a creamy pear tobacco that I call pear-i-licious

Creamy caramel pear upfront (caramel from the RY4 double) and then tobacco portion of the RY4 double and cowboy (TFA Western) kicks in giving an awesome throat hit of tobacco

Been my ADV last couple of days

I had all ingredients except pear and cowboy steeping for a month then mixed 30 mls added the cowboy and pear and let steep for another 4 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Tobacco is the one flavor that i have given a pass in my vaping time and i decided its time to give it a go. So i ordered 8 random flavors to dip my toe into.

Flavorah Red Burley
FlavourArt black Fire
Inawera Gold Ducat
FlavourArt Desert ship
FlavourArt Cuban Supreme
FlavourArt Dark Vapure
FlavourArt 7 Leaves

I mixed up a batch of standalone 

FlavourArt 7 Leaves
Flavorah Red Burley
Inawera Gold Ducat
FlavourArt Dark Vapure

at there recommended % to see what they are like and giving them a steep. Will do the rest tomorrow. Given them all a smell test and i have to say i am pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

@hands would be interested in what you think of the Red Burley. Haven't tried that yet.

You have some good starters there. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands

GregF said:


> @hands would be interested in what you think of the Red Burley. Haven't tried that yet.


Trying it now, its like a lovely pipe type tobacco with hints of oak and chocolate, only had a few toots on a very short ultrasonic steeped batch. Will give it a few more days and give it another go. Also took a few toots on the 7 leaves and that's also nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Be careful making a decision on that Cuban supreme. It changes so much at different percentages 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @hands would be interested in what you think of the Red Burley. Haven't tried that yet.
> 
> You have some good starters there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


For me too perfumy (patchouli) as standalone.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Tobacco vapes rule!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

I have made an interesting DIY tobacco mix yesterday, FA 7 Leaves one of the main ingredients. There is a total of 10 concentrates in the mix.......Smooth Tobacco. After a month steeping I will post the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I'm also not a fan of Burley on its own. I like it with others, but not on its own.


----------



## rogue zombie

But it is really valuable testing tobaccos on their own, so you get an idea of what could possibly mix with others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

This one is personally my best tobacco to date. @Andre again I haven't got the site where I got it from, but you guys won't regret mixing this one.

Smooth Famous Tobacco

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
INW Biscuit 0.8%
TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
FA Hazelnut 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
FA Torrone 0.2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%

If I must give my verdict. A combination between Bora Bora and Blackbird. I mixed 50ml based on all the 5 star ratings. I am definitely going to mix another 200ml this weekend. Go for it guys.

Smooth Famous Tobacco.

Creamy, not so sweet. I can definitely taste the nut, witch makes this so good. It is definitely a tobacco, a great tobacco. Kind of remind me of Bora Bora, but in my opinion BETTER. To try to make it easer to explain, this remind me of a Hazelnut Magnum Ice Cream, with tobacco notes. I simply can't get enough of this.

I hope my Tobacco friends got this one steeping already. Now I am going to get a good whiskey with some 12mg Smooth Famous Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Petrus said:


> This one is personally my best tobacco to date. @Andre again I haven't got the site where I got it from, but you guys won't regret mixing this one.
> 
> Smooth Famous Tobacco
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
> TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
> INW Biscuit 0.8%
> TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
> FA Hazelnut 0.5%
> FA Jamaican Rum 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
> FA Tottone 0.2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%
> 
> If I must give my verdict. A combination between Bora Bora and Blackbird. I mixed 50ml based on all the 5 star ratings. I am definitely going to mix another 200ml this weekend. Go for it guys.


Maybe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1079823/Smooth famous tobacco. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

acorn said:


> Maybe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1079823/Smooth famous tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


No, I don't think so, I see some other concentrates.


----------



## acorn

Petrus said:


> No, I don't think so, I see some other concentrates.


Pretty close though, dont know FA Soho but looks interesting...

"SoHo is the captivating new eliquid for electronic cigarettes, created to impart an intense, dark, flavour sensation.

Born to seduce those more accustomed to elegant Italian notes, SoHo offers a sumptuous, rich, and delicious experience.

The name SoHo was inspired by the famous New York neighbourhood which is an epitomic union between modernity, History, and multiculturalism, with SoHo's legendary cast-iron architecture mirroring FlavourArt's strength and beauty."


----------



## RichJB

I just got Soho, not really as a tobacco but more as FA's equivalent of TFA RY4 Double, i.e. a dessert flavour with a tobacco twist. It was used in the Beginner Blending competition and I plan to mix up ID10-T's Dirty Foster and Krucial's Rip Harambe with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Petrus said:


> This one is personally my best tobacco to date. @Andre again I haven't got the site where I got it from, but you guys won't regret mixing this one.
> 
> Smooth Famous Tobacco
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
> TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
> INW Biscuit 0.8%
> TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
> FA Hazelnut 0.5%
> FA Jamaican Rum 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
> FA Tottone 0.2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%
> 
> If I must give my verdict. A combination between Bora Bora and Blackbird. I mixed 50ml based on all the 5 star ratings. I am definitely going to mix another 200ml this weekend. Go for it guys.



How long of a steep do you recommend?


----------



## Petrus

Huffapuff said:


> How long of a steep do you recommend?


30 Days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

GregF said:


> I agree and I need to restock but nobody has INW 7 Leaves



Blckvapour has INW 7 Leaves in stock:
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/7-leaves-concentrate-inw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> This one is personally my best tobacco to date. @Andre again I haven't got the site where I got it from, but you guys won't regret mixing this one.
> 
> Smooth Famous Tobacco
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
> TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
> INW Biscuit 0.8%
> TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
> FA Hazelnut 0.5%
> FA Jamaican Rum 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
> FA Tottone 0.2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%
> 
> If I must give my verdict. A combination between Bora Bora and Blackbird. I mixed 50ml based on all the 5 star ratings. I am definitely going to mix another 200ml this weekend. Go for it guys.


Thank you @Petrus. Very interesting. Looks quite sweet?

Please add some sort of description in your post - for me to use in the Index.


----------



## hands

I have been playing with my small stash of tobacco concentrates.
Next order i will get the rest of the tobacco concentrates and continue my experiments.
I am aiming for a Dark chocolate,cream with a hint of vanilla, mild pipe tobacco.

Dark Chocolate Cream.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GregF

hands said:


> I have been playing with my small stash of tobacco concentrates.
> Next order i will get the rest of the tobacco concentrates and continue my experiments.
> I am aiming for a Dark chocolate,cream with a hint of vanilla, mild pipe tobacco.
> 
> Dark Chocolate Cream.
> View attachment 88308



Looks like you need to change to JuiceCalculator by @HotRod19579 then you can add more concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Smooth Famous Tobacco.

Creamy, not so sweet. I can definitely taste the nut, witch makes this so good. It is definitely a tobacco, a great tobacco. Kind of remind me of Bora Bora, but in my opinion BETTER. To try to make it easer to explain, this remind me of a Hazelnut Magnum Ice Cream, with tobacco notes. I simply can't get enough of this.

I hope my Tobacco friends got this one steeping already. Now I am going to get a good whiskey with some 12mg Smooth Famous Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> Smooth Famous Tobacco.
> 
> Creamy, not so sweet. I can definitely taste the nut, witch makes this so good. It is definitely a tobacco, a great tobacco. Kind of remind me of Bora Bora, but in my opinion BETTER. To try to make it easer to explain, this remind me of a Hazelnut Magnum Ice Cream, with tobacco notes. I simply can't get enough of this.
> 
> I hope my Tobacco friends got this one steeping already. Now I am going to get a good whiskey with some 12mg Smooth Famous Tobacco.


I would have made it @Petrus but I am trying to source some FA Tottone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> I would have made it @Petrus but I am trying to source some FA Tottone


If I am correct I got mine from Valley Vapour


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> If I am correct I got mine from Valley Vapour


Nope they only have FA Torrone .........


----------



## Petrus

@GregF , I remember when I ordered my concentrates I were so anxious to make this one and on D-Day I discovered I forgot to order INW Biscuit. What a bummer, so I ordered 2x10ml and again more Nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

OK OK OK before we make a mess of this thread....Please change FA Tottone to FA Torrone in your original..thanks

[edit] unless there is such a thing as FA Tottone then the joke is on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> OK OK OK before we make a mess of this thread....Please change FA Tottone to FA Torrone in your original..thanks


Thanks for pointing that out. Done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Smooth Famous Tobacco.
> 
> Creamy, not so sweet. I can definitely taste the nut, witch makes this so good. It is definitely a tobacco, a great tobacco. Kind of remind me of Bora Bora, but in my opinion BETTER. To try to make it easer to explain, this remind me of a Hazelnut Magnum Ice Cream, with tobacco notes. I simply can't get enough of this.
> 
> I hope my Tobacco friends got this one steeping already. Now I am going to get a good whiskey with some 12mg Smooth Famous Tobacco.


That is an amazing description, thank you @Petrus. Now please add it to your original post of the recipe - for people visiting from the index and not reading the in between posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> That is an amazing description, thank you @Petrus. Now please add it to your original post of the recipe - for people visiting from the index and not reading the in between posts.


I will do @Andre, you are testing my upmost computer skills

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Hey guys,need some help please,a friend of mine is trying to quit cigarettes but his not enjoying the fruity flavours,so he wants a tobacco flavour but I only have tfa RY4,can someone please tell me at what percentage do I have to mix,also the steep time?? Tagging @Andre and all the other tobacco lovers


----------



## Viper_SA

@Slick 
The Gitanes Homage in this thread is awesome. Unfortunately I've never mixed RY4 before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

@Slick, I don't know if RY4 Double on its own will cut it for someone who wants tobacco, there is a lot of dessert in there. Ditto with FA Soho. Here is a recipe that uses RY4 in conjunction with FA Desert Ship and Inw Flue Cured to create a "real cigarette" sort of vibe according to the mixer.

If you don't want to get other tobacco flavours, one of the most acclaimed RY4 recipes is RocketPuppy's RY4. I don't know if that will do it as a cigarette. But it's a relatively easy RY4 mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

RichJB said:


> @Slick, I don't know if RY4 Double on its own will cut it for someone who wants tobacco, there is a lot of dessert in there. Ditto with FA Soho. Here is a recipe that uses RY4 in conjunction with FA Desert Ship and Inw Flue Cured to create a "real cigarette" sort of vibe according to the mixer.
> 
> If you don't want to get other tobacco flavours, one of the most acclaimed RY4 recipes is RocketPuppy's RY4. I don't know if that will do it as a cigarette. But it's a relatively easy RY4 mix.


Thanks @RichJB ,il make that one without the madasgar,his not looking for an exact cigarrate taste,just something that has tobacco,probably his trying to say he doesn't want fruity flavours.This friend cant leave the cigs,finding it difficult,another friend quit for 2weeks so far with I just s and melons flavour,taste is so subjective,thanks for the help guys


----------



## Huffapuff

Slick said:


> Hey guys,need some help please,a friend of mine is trying to quit cigarettes but his not enjoying the fruity flavours,so he wants a tobacco flavour but I only have tfa RY4,can someone please tell me at what percentage do I have to mix,also the steep time?? Tagging @Andre and all the other tobacco lovers



This recipe here is what got me going with vaping. Super simple and a great ADV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Good evening all my Tobacco friends. I am wondering if any of you have tried the smooth famous tobacco yet??? My second 100ml is busy steeping, a real winner for me.


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> Good evening all my Tobacco friends. I am wondering if any of you have tried the smooth famous tobacco yet??? My second 100ml is busy steeping, a real winner for me.


Not yet @Petrus, but it is on my todo list.


----------



## William Vermaak

Petrus said:


> Good evening all my Tobacco friends. I am wondering if any of you have tried the smooth famous tobacco yet??? My second 100ml is busy steeping, a real winner for me.



I'm still waiting for my Winston Lights recipe to steep. If I'm not happy with it it is definitely my next goto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Petrus said:


> Good evening all my Tobacco friends. I am wondering if any of you have tried the smooth famous tobacco yet??? My second 100ml is busy steeping, a real winner for me.


I'm about 2 weeks into the steep, waiting patiently...


----------



## Petrus

Huffapuff said:


> I'm about 2 weeks into the steep, waiting patiently...


The wait is worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hi tobacco experts

Need some help asseblief... I have reached a stage where I cannot stand dessert and fruit vapes and only want tobacco vapes

I'm not into hardcore tobacco but more in the line of tobacco vanilla flavour, mild cigar and rum and maple tobacco

What tobacco concentrates wud u recommend?

@Andre if this is in the wrong place; apologies in advance and please move

Thx


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi tobacco experts
> 
> Need some help asseblief... I have reached a stage where I cannot stand dessert and fruit vapes and only want tobacco vapes
> 
> I'm not into hardcore tobacco but more in the line of tobacco vanilla flavour, mild cigar and rum and maple tobacco
> 
> What tobacco concentrates wud u recommend?
> 
> @Andre if this is in the wrong place; apologies in advance and please move
> 
> Thx


@incredible_hullk, you can mix this Smooth Famous Tobacco. The recipe is in this thread. You will like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, you can mix this Smooth Famous Tobacco. The recipe is in this thread. You will like it.



Thx @Petrus definitely on my list for mixing on Thursday. The minute I saw I reckoned it was the neo of juices for me... and u the oracle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

You'll also want to try NCV Trinity then. [/bad pun]

I can't do the Smooth because of First Rule x2: US Red Mix and Toasted Almond. I reckon I'll just do FA Almond and then either Glory or Cuban Supreme in place of US Red Mix.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi tobacco experts
> 
> Need some help asseblief... I have reached a stage where I cannot stand dessert and fruit vapes and only want tobacco vapes
> 
> I'm not into hardcore tobacco but more in the line of tobacco vanilla flavour, mild cigar and rum and maple tobacco
> 
> What tobacco concentrates wud u recommend?
> 
> @Andre if this is in the wrong place; apologies in advance and please move
> 
> Thx


Fine here, @incredible_hullk. That is why we have the Index - so we can fully use all the spaces in between the recipes!

Tobaccos are difficult to recommend. Seems to me the saying "taste is subjective" applies even more to this category of juices. Anyhow, the juice I have vaped, which seems closest to your requirements and seems to have universal appeal is HIC's Bora Bora White. Not so sweet to be a dessert juice, not hardcore tobacco, has a mild cigar taste with vanilla and coconut, creamy enough. Here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Thx @Andre gonna buy it now... yeah 100% taste is subjective and there is so many tobacco concentrates now and the description doesn't give u a good feel if it's a mild tobacco or the grand dad strong stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi tobacco experts
> 
> Need some help asseblief... I have reached a stage where I cannot stand dessert and fruit vapes and only want tobacco vapes
> 
> I'm not into hardcore tobacco but more in the line of tobacco vanilla flavour, mild cigar and rum and maple tobacco
> 
> What tobacco concentrates wud u recommend?
> 
> @Andre if this is in the wrong place; apologies in advance and please move
> 
> Thx



I can recommend FA 7 Leaves and FA Cuban Cigar as being very useful, and FA Glory and INW Gold Ducat as being delicious!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi tobacco experts
> 
> Need some help asseblief... I have reached a stage where I cannot stand dessert and fruit vapes and only want tobacco vapes
> 
> I'm not into hardcore tobacco but more in the line of tobacco vanilla flavour, mild cigar and rum and maple tobacco
> 
> What tobacco concentrates wud u recommend?
> 
> @Andre if this is in the wrong place; apologies in advance and please move
> 
> Thx


@incredible_hullk I am going to take a flyer here as you thought HIC's American Cig Replacement was too harsh so I would say try some of the INW stuff. Cant recall which ones are on the "change" list but these are not full tobacco strength, well IMO anyway.

Concentrate along with website blurb.
INW Tobacco Pear -
Good, sweet Pear flavour with a hint of tobacco in the background. Pear is strong and releases kind of creamy,
INW Tobacco Kent - Tobacco with a slight taste of fresh coffee and smoked, dry plum. (was one of my fav for a while but now too sweet, also a coil gunker of note)
INW Tobacco Symphony - Gentle salty tobacco taste with a hint of sweetness
INW Dark Chocolate tobacco - Pure, sweet and dark chocolate taste with tobacco note in the background
INW Gold Ducat - Mild and sweet
INW 555 Gold - Nutty flavour with notes of vanilla and mild tobacco
INW Smoked Plum - Smokey flavour - plum with sour smoked aroma.

FW Coumarin Pipe is lovely, very gentle and has a pleasant vaper trail. I just find I have to use too much of it.

That should keep you going for a while.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Huffapuff said:


> FA Cuban Cigar



Cuban Supreme or Cigar Passion? I had to laugh at the one user's notes on Cigar Passion at ELR:



> Nasty mix with passionfruit. Simply awful.



Well, yes. It would be.  And now for my next masterpiece - bacon, toffee and chai tea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> Cuban Supreme or Cigar Passion? I had to laugh at the one user's notes on Cigar Passion at ELR:
> 
> Well, yes. It would be.  And now for my next masterpiece - bacon, toffee and chai tea.



Cuban Supreme, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

*Winston Lights Tobacco*

0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5%
1% FA Cowboy Blend
1% FA Madagascar ( Vanilla Classic )
4% FA Virginia

I have mixed it 50/50 PG/VG with at least 5 days steep.
Original Recipe here
Discussion Thread here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23

Morning all. I'm looking to make a caramel tobacco. But the tobacco must be very light. Whats your guys suggestions ?


----------



## Zebelial

Crittilian23 said:


> Morning all. I'm looking to make a caramel tobacco. But the tobacco must be very light. Whats your guys suggestions ?


Would suggest a ry4 double mix. It's got a dessert tobacco taste and the tobacco is VERY light

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial

Crittilian23 said:


> Morning all. I'm looking to make a caramel tobacco. But the tobacco must be very light. Whats your guys suggestions ?


Can suggest http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/110767/RocketPuppy's RY4  and http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670/Custard King

Although if you have the ingredients go for RocketPuppy as I prefer that mix in between my normal Turkish menthol tobacco

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crittilian23

Zebelial said:


> Would suggest a ry4 double mix. It's got a dessert tobacco taste and the tobacco is VERY light
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



i actually just brought some tfa ry4 double (vanilla caramel) concentrate. do you know what persentage i need to use. or just a rough guideline?


----------



## Zebelial

Crittilian23 said:


> i actually just brought some tfa ry4 double (vanilla caramel) concentrate. do you know what persentage i need to use. or just a rough guideline?


Rough guideline 5%. Note that ry4 does do quite a bit of coil gunking. So just be aware. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Crittilian23

Zebelial said:


> Rough guideline 5%. Note that ry4 does do quite a bit of coil gunking. So just be aware.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Ok thank you. my friend said go for a 4% so im going to try 4.5% on for the concentrate. ill probably set a side a separate dripper for the ry4 then.


----------



## Huffapuff

Petrus said:


> The wait is worth it


I just cracked you Smooth Famous Tobacco open and dropped it on the hadaly and I have to agree that this is a great vape, thanks for sharing! 

It is reminiscent of HIC's Bora Bora, due to the 7 Leaves, but there is a complexity to it that I really enjoy. The smoothness from the Vanilla Swirl and Sweet Cream is nicely accented by the Jamaican Rum. 

Overall it's interesting enough to keep wanting to vape it. Definitely adding this to my 100ml mixes. 

@Andre this isn't sweet, worth mixing it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Huffapuff said:


> I just cracked you Smooth Famous Tobacco open and dropped it on the hadaly and I have to agree that this is a great vape, thanks for sharing!
> 
> It is reminiscent of HIC's Bora Bora, due to the 7 Leaves, but there is a complexity to it that I really enjoy. The smoothness from the Vanilla Swirl and Sweet Cream is nicely accented by the Jamaican Rum.
> 
> Overall it's interesting enough to keep wanting to vape it. Definitely adding this to my 100ml mixes.
> 
> @Andre this isn't sweet, worth mixing it up.



Oh yes, I'm slacking in my feedback. But had my first try of this earlier in the week, and love it. 

Great find @Petrus . I will definitely keep this in rotation

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Came across this recipe and gave it a shot.

*Real Stinkies*
FA Desert Ship - 1%
INW Flue Cured Tobacco - 0.5%
TFA RY4 Double - 3%

I don't have many RY4 mixes lately and this is not too bad. As far as a real stinkie taste, I think for me the Desert Ship stands out too much. I upped the Flue Cured to 1% and much prefer it. Gives it that little extra dry ashy taste with the Desert ship not so "in your face". 
The benefits of DIY, different folks different strokes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Still on my quest to find something for my FW Courmarin Pipe I found this recipe here.

*Perique Pipe*
FA Perique Black - 4%
FW Courmarin Pipe - 6%

One of the better recipes I have tried with Courmarin Pipe and so simple.
I cant really add anymore to what the creator has said so I will quote from that link.

_"I'm not going to lie to you, reader. You've stuck with me this long, you deserve more. You can't barely taste any damned Coumarin in there at all. In fact, you have to crank that sumbitch up to about 15-16% to even get a hint. It's that light. But it works well with the Perique, which if you've ever had a whiff of you'd know is quite high in peppery, earthy notes. The Coumarin smooths it out a bit and adds kind of a lifeless, tasteless half-body zombie flavor type thing. It's not my absolute favorite, but I do enjoy vaping it. Why, you ask? It's a mindless vape. It's something to vape while I drive or write or drink or hike. It isn't all up in my face, there's a subtle taste, but it's just... decent."_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

I might be getting tired of my existing stash but this is probably the closest I have come to a real cigarette.
Found the recipe here

*Old Habits*
FA Latakia - 1%
INW Dirty NeutralBase - 0.5%
FA Virginia - 2%

It is not harsh or ashy or "dirty" or sweet but does have that distinctive Latakia taste, which does not have the spicyness of INW AM4A or FA Desert Ship. The Virginia rounds it off nicely.
Stronger than HIC's Light American Cigarette Replacement
I must admit that I have not let this steep for any number of weeks but so far this is a winner for me.
Already made a premix blend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for that tip on the Real Stinkies, Greg. I have that recipe but haven't mixed yet, I'll try your version. I got Flue Cured in ADV's closing down DIY sale and that was one of the very few recipes I could find for it.


----------



## GregF

RichJB said:


> Thanks for that tip on the Real Stinkies, Greg. I have that recipe but haven't mixed yet, I'll try your version. I got Flue Cured in ADV's closing down DIY sale and that was one of the very few recipes I could find for it.


Yup me too, ended up with 30ml of it.
Luckily I like the taste so it wont go to waste. There are a couple of @Viper_SA recipes that use it.


----------



## GregF

Just to throw a spanner in the works and to keep @Andre on his toes with the indexing.......
I have some Salted Creamy Caramel that I made a while ago when @Andre posted it. 
Still on my quest for something with FW Courmarin Pipe I thought .....mmmm salty caramel and sweet tobacco...why not.
It is lovely. The Courmarin pipe does reduce the saltiness a bit and adds a nice sweet pipe tobacco taste to it.
I started at 5% Courmarin Pipe but for me was not enough, went up to 6% and thats where I stopped. I think any higher will detract too much from the original Salted Creamy Caramel.
So @Andre, I got your desert thread into your tobacco thread 

*Salted CCC Pipe*
Salted Creamy Caramel
FW Courmarin Pipe - 6%

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

GregF said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works and to keep @Andre on his toes with the indexing.......
> I have some Salted Creamy Caramel that I made a while ago when @Andre posted it.
> Still on my quest for something with FW Courmarin Pipe I thought .....mmmm salty caramel and sweet tobacco...why not.
> It is lovely. The Courmarin pipe does reduce the saltiness a bit and adds a nice sweet pipe tobacco taste to it.
> I started at 5% Courmarin Pipe but for me was not enough, went up to 6% and thats where I stopped. I think any higher will detract too much from the original Salted Creamy Caramel.
> So @Andre, I got your desert thread into your tobacco thread
> 
> *Salted CCC Pipe*
> Salted Creamy Caramel
> FW Courmarin Pipe - 6%


That sounds divine @GregF ... been wondering wat to do with my coumarin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

GregF said:


> I might be getting tired of my existing stash but this is probably the closest I have come to a real cigarette.
> Found the recipe here
> 
> *Old Habits*
> FA Latakia - 1%
> INW Dirty NeutralBase - 0.5%
> FA Virginia - 2%
> 
> It is not harsh or ashy or "dirty" or sweet but does have that distinctive Latakia taste, which does not have the spicyness of INW AM4A or FA Desert Ship. The Virginia rounds it off nicely.
> Stronger than HIC's Light American Cigarette Replacement
> I must admit that I have not let this steep for any number of weeks but so far this is a winner for me.
> Already made a premix blend.


You don't find the DNB overwhelming at 0.5%? I used it for the first time this week and it's completely dominated. Ok, the juice still needs a steep but it was all I could taste after a few days.


----------



## GregF

Huffapuff said:


> You don't find the DNB overwhelming at 0.5%? I used it for the first time this week and it's completely dominated. Ok, the juice still needs a steep but it was all I could taste after a few days.


I don't and I use it in quite a few recipes. In fact one of my favorites recipes uses it over 1%. Maybe I just like the old wet sock taste 
Was it the first time you used it in a new recipe or did you add it to an existing recipe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

GregF said:


> I don't and I use it in quite a few recipes. In fact one of my favorites recipes uses it over 1%. Maybe I just like the old wet sock taste
> Was it the first time you used it in a new recipe or did you add it to an existing recipe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I used it in one out of a batch for a new recipe I'm working on. I know the other flavours well but none of them were able to come through as the DNB was all I could taste. I'd read that 0.5% was a good starting point so I was a bit surprised at the result. 

I don't mind the taste too much, was quite interesting actually. I'm interested in playing with it some more, maybe at lower %s though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

This is the one I was talking about @Huffapuff 
Athos by @Viper_SA It actually has 2.5% DNB.
I find I keep going back to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

GregF said:


> This is the one I was talking about @Huffapuff
> Athos by @Viper_SA It actually has 2.5% DNB.
> I find I keep going back to it.


Anybody got a Rum and Maple recipe. I made the Apple Bacco one and liked it so much i thought off giving Tobacco a go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Dolfie said:


> Anybody got a Rum and Maple recipe. I made the Apple Bacco one and liked it so much i thought off giving Tobacco a go.


Have not seen one here yet. There has been talk of it


----------



## Dolfie

GregF said:


> Have not seen one here yet. There has been talk of it


Thanks hope someone can come up with one, in the meantime I will give @Petrus recipe a go seems like a good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works and to keep @Andre on his toes with the indexing.......
> I have some Salted Creamy Caramel that I made a while ago when @Andre posted it.
> Still on my quest for something with FW Courmarin Pipe I thought .....mmmm salty caramel and sweet tobacco...why not.
> It is lovely. The Courmarin pipe does reduce the saltiness a bit and adds a nice sweet pipe tobacco taste to it.
> I started at 5% Courmarin Pipe but for me was not enough, went up to 6% and thats where I stopped. I think any higher will detract too much from the original Salted Creamy Caramel.
> So @Andre, I got your desert thread into your tobacco thread
> 
> *Salted CCC Pipe*
> Salted Creamy Caramel
> FW Courmarin Pipe - 6%


Lol, I am falling behind with the indexing - was out of town and touch for a few days. Shall attend shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Lol, I am falling behind with the indexing - was out of town and touch for a few days. Shall attend shortly.


Dont rush on my behalf please. Some recipes of mine that are indexed I have never gone back to, I found better to move on to, but I suppose someone might benefit from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

If you liked Da Vinci and have all the ingredients, and 4 to 6 weeks to spare, try this.

Based on DaVinci, but I wanted to make it more complex. The spicy Desert Ship plays nicely with the choc exhale of the Gold Ducati...

*Picasso V 3451 :/*

INW Gold Ducat 2%
FA Perique Black 1%
FA Desert Ship 0.5%
TFA French Vanilla Creme 1%
CAP Custard V2 1%
FA Brandy 2%
INW Honey 0.5%

70VG 4 - 6 weeks cure. I hated it at 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## AndreH

Made this and taste not too bad. I replaced the stix tobacco with DK tobacco.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I am posting this here because I keep looking for it here and I think it warrants a place in this thread index.
All credit to @rogue zombie

*Van Gogh* originally from here and below is a copy of that post



rogue zombie said:


> I'm surprised, and quite thrilled with how this turned out.
> 
> For once, I will not be tweaking an original recipe.
> 
> A mild tobacco with a kiss from the baker (she's a pretty baker to)
> 
> *Van Gogh
> *
> FA Virginia 2%
> FA Perique Black 0.35%
> FA Oak 0.25%
> Acetyl Pyraza....0.25%
> FA Clove 0.25%
> TFA Graham Cracker 1%
> (This is my default mild/light Virginia tobacco base)
> 
> Then add:
> 
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%
> INW Biscuit 0.75%
> 
> I have been working on the Tobacco base for quite some time. I was semi happy with it, but it was always not nicely rounded off.
> 
> I then thought of making Vanilla tobacco, so added the Swirl. The result was not a Vanilla bac, but it rounded my base off nicely. So I happily vaped 60mls just like that.
> 
> Only thing was, it gave me a little more throat hit than I like, so I decided to add the INW Biscuit, knowing its buttery goodness would probably do the trick.
> 
> Steeped it, vaped it and was completely happy FOR ONCE with my creation.
> 
> The sun shines on every dogs' ass someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> *DAWN SPIRIT*
> 
> 
> Like Cuban Heel (lime tobacco) this one comes from the FlavourArt UK site here.
> 
> This a a lightly mentholated tobacco. The spearmint is there, but it is not distracting - it is not toothpaste! The menthol and spearmint prevents any grassy/dry/hay notes from the Virginia, leaving it a smooth and wet golden straight tobacco flavour.
> 
> This is one of those I can vape for extended periods without getting tired of the taste.
> 
> A 2 week steep should do it.
> 
> *Dawn Spirit* [Pre-blend percentages]
> FA Virginia 4.0 % [80]
> FA Spearming 0.5 % [10]
> FA Artic Menthol 0.5 % [10]
> 
> Total flavour: 5.0 %



I made this 21/04/2017 but with CLY Spearmint @ 0.25%.
I have all the extra funnies in CLY so I must use them somewhere, anyway after mixing I had a taste and the Virginia was nice but too much spearmint, for me anyway, the toothpaste was there.
A week later the toothpaste was not so bad but still not as "gone" as I had hoped for.
Today I tried again and much better. The virginia is nice at 4% and the spearmint is there in the back, as @Andre says "takes the grassy off the virginia". Another one for my mint/menthol Reo. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

I am not a big fan of fruit in tobacco but this is quite nice for a change of pace.
The peach is quite refreshing. There might be a bit too much custard for me, which I am not used to, but it does top it off nicely.
The Oak barrel Whiskey gives it a nice edge.
Very smooth vape

*Ole Paps Spiked Peach Tobacco*
FA Oak - 2.5%
INW Peach - 1.5%
FA Shade - 1%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 - 6%
FA Virginia - 2.5%
FA Whiskey - 2%

Off the bat it was very peachy and the custard was too much. Give it 3/4 weeks and it smooths out nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> I am not a big fan of fruit in tobacco but this is quite nice for a change of pace.
> The peach is quite refreshing. There might be a bit too much custard for me, which I am not used to, but it does top it off nicely.
> The Oak barrel Whiskey gives it a nice edge.
> Very smooth vape
> 
> *Ole Paps Spiked Peach Tobacco*
> FA Oak - 2.5%
> INW Peach - 1.5%
> FA Shade - 1%
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 - 6%
> FA Virginia - 2.5%
> FA Whiskey - 2%
> 
> Off the bat it was very peachy and the custard was too much. Give it 3/4 weeks and it smooths out nicely.



Woah... that sounds exactly like my kinda!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

But I also dont think it needs that much Custard.

I'm going to try that with 2% INW Custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> I am not a big fan of fruit in tobacco but this is quite nice for a change of pace.
> The peach is quite refreshing. There might be a bit too much custard for me, which I am not used to, but it does top it off nicely.
> The Oak barrel Whiskey gives it a nice edge.
> Very smooth vape
> 
> *Ole Paps Spiked Peach Tobacco*
> FA Oak - 2.5%
> INW Peach - 1.5%
> FA Shade - 1%
> CAP Vanilla Custard v1 - 6%
> FA Virginia - 2.5%
> FA Whiskey - 2%
> 
> Off the bat it was very peachy and the custard was too much. Give it 3/4 weeks and it smooths out nicely.



Any sub for FA shade?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Rude Rudi said:


> Any sub for FA shade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As per Hic's notes....If it was me I would just leave it out or maybe 0.25% caramel

_"2% standalone. Fairly neutral, smooth, light-medium brown tobacco flavor with
background of caramel; mildly sweet. Shade tobacco is often used to wrap cigars, so a
little FA Shade is an authentic addition to cigar recipes. If your tobacco blend is too
harsh, Shade can lightly sweeten and will add nice smoothness as it ages. Shade is a
step up in tobacco intensity from Maxx Blend; the two share a similar caramel-honey
background flavor, so they combine well. Small amounts of Shade make an intriguing
replacement for caramel in non-tobacco recipes, especially bakery vapes."_​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> But I also dont think it needs that much Custard.
> 
> I'm going to try that with 2% INW Custard


Let me know how that goes. I dont want to make a pre-blend of this just yet but the lower custard might sway me.


----------



## Silver

I love this thread

Just reading it makes me get all excited. I just wish I had more time to experiment. Thanks for tantalising us with your recipes @GregF . One day I am going to mix some of these! That peach one sounds fabulous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> Good evening all my Tobacco friends. I am wondering if any of you have tried the smooth famous tobacco yet??? My second 100ml is busy steeping, a real winner for me.


@Petrus it's too "bakery" for me. Not that its horrible, I will keep it for a change of pace but I think I am going to try this version. It has more tobacco.
@Andre you mentioned you were going to mix another version as well. Did you? which one? and how was it?


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Petrus it's too "bakery" for me. Not that its horrible, I will keep it for a change of pace but I think I am going to try this version. It has more tobacco.
> @Andre you mentioned you were going to mix another version as well. Did you? which one? and how was it?


I mixed it as below in the end. A combination of @Petrus's version and the version you mention. Left out the FA Soho for it is very sweet. Tweaked some of the other ingredients to what I think will suit my palate. Mixed on 16 May, so still some steeping to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I mixed this up about a month ago. The percentages of the Black Fire and Cuban Supreme got my attention.
Just made a small 10ml tester.

*Deep and Smoky*
Black Fire (FA) 8%
Cuban Supreme (FA) 6%
Oak Wood (FA) 1%
Royal (FA) 1.5% (I left it out)
Shade (FA) 2%

It taste and smells like sitting around a camp fire and breathing in all that smoke. Not very nice and way too harsh. Like chewing a piece of hickory.
But before @Andre complains that I have posted something against his thread rules I must add this:-
It is a very descent additive. If you need to add more of a smoke taste to a tobacco recipe try this. Just a little adds a nice smokey touch. My 10ml sample has become a new concentrate. I added it to the Real Stinkies and was pleasantly surprised. 
No need to index @Andre, I just wanted to share.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I mixed this up about a month ago. The percentages of the Black Fire and Cuban Supreme got my attention.
> Just made a small 10ml tester.
> 
> *Deep and Smoky*
> Black Fire (FA) 8%
> Cuban Supreme (FA) 6%
> Oak Wood (FA) 1%
> Royal (FA) 1.5% (I left it out)
> Shade (FA) 2%
> 
> It taste and smells like sitting around a camp fire and breathing in all that smoke. Not very nice and way too harsh. Like chewing a piece of hickory.
> But before @Andre complains that I have posted something against his thread rules I must add this:-
> It is a very descent additive. If you need to add more of a smoke taste to a tobacco recipe try this. Just a little adds a nice smokey touch. My 10ml sample has become a new concentrate. I added it to the Real Stinkies and was pleasantly surprised.
> No need to index @Andre, I just wanted to share.


Hehe, I also have made a recipe with high Black Fire with the same result! Learnt my lesson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I need to make an elderly long-time smoker a good "hearty" tobacco, or he won't leave the cigs entirely. I could tell his "Donuts juice" wasnt doing anything for him.

Needs good throat hit, and be unmistakably tobacco.

He is using a Melo 3 Pico.

I'm thinking Gitanes Homepage, yes? But at what milligrams?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I need to make an elderly long-time smoker a good "hearty" tobacco, or he won't leave the cigs entirely. I could tell his "Donuts juice" wasnt doing anything for him.
> 
> Needs good throat hit, and be unmistakably tobacco.
> 
> He is using a Melo 3 Pico.
> 
> I'm thinking Gitanes Homepage, yes? But at what milligrams?


Gitanes needs a long steep. Another option is Camel Lights, which I have had good success with for newbies to tobacco. A one week steep should be ok. 

Another option is FLV Kentucky Blend - shake and vape. Toasted pipe tobacco taste.

Milligram - add 3 mg to what he is vaping currently, e.g. if 12 mg make the tobacco 15 mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

rogue zombie said:


> I need to make an elderly long-time smoker a good "hearty" tobacco, or he won't leave the cigs entirely. I could tell his "Donuts juice" wasnt doing anything for him.
> 
> Needs good throat hit, and be unmistakably tobacco.
> 
> He is using a Melo 3 Pico.
> 
> I'm thinking Gitanes Homepage, yes? But at what milligrams?


Also busy converting an elderly in his mid sixties, been a pensioner and smoking cheapest available, lost his wife about a year back on heart failure due to pheunomia/emphysema. Started on a kangertech top box mini I borrowed him and 12 mg HIC's light american cigarette, 15 watt, 1ohm coil, tight draw. Recendly ordered him the pico/ melo kit and made him the cherry cigar and dropped nic to 9 mg and up the watts to 18 watt, still smoking the odd here and there cig. Ordered for his son a subbox mini-C kit a week back and he is off the cigs on 6mg, 25 watts. Different strokes for different okes, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thank you very much folks.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Gitanes needs a long steep. Another option is Camel Lights, which I have had good success with for newbies to tobacco. A one week steep should be ok.
> 
> Another option is FLV Kentucky Blend - shake and vape. Toasted pipe tobacco taste.
> 
> Milligram - add 3 mg to what he is vaping currently, e.g. if 12 mg make the tobacco 15 mg.



Just a question. If I make him a 100ml bottle Kentucky Blend, will it fade if he takes his time with it?

Or does it mature well?


----------



## Silver

I admire what you guys are doing @rogue zombie and @acorn 
Big ups to you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Just a question. If I make him a 100ml bottle Kentucky Blend, will it fade if he takes his time with it?
> 
> Or does it mature well?


I have been vaping it in mixes and have not noticed any fade.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Just a question. If I make him a 100ml bottle Kentucky Blend, will it fade if he takes his time with it?
> 
> Or does it mature well?


I use it straight up s&v at 4% and do not notice any difference over time. Granted I don't make 100ml but 20ml can last a month with all my other mixes.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Good to know @Andre @GregF ... thank you.

I'll whip up a Kentucky so long, get him going. And make a Gitanes and cure it for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick

rogue zombie said:


> Good to know @Andre @GregF ... thank you.
> 
> I'll whip up a Kentucky so long, get him going. And make a Gitanes and cure it for him.



@rogue zombie maybe not even that long for the Gitanes. I also pro bono for a pensioner in hospital and she likes her Gitanes fresh and harsh. You know the pleasure of opening a new pack of cigarettes and smelling the almost damp earthiness of fresh cigarettes - like that. She uses Twisps and a Nautilus that I gave her. She's fine on 10 MG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

From what I've heard, Flv Cured is the bad fader. The other Flv tobaccos are less prone to fading.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## aktorsyl

William Vermaak said:


> *Winston Lights Tobacco*
> 
> 0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5%
> 1% FA Cowboy Blend
> 1% FA Madagascar ( Vanilla Classic )
> 4% FA Virginia
> 
> I have mixed it 50/50 PG/VG with at least 5 days steep.
> Original Recipe here
> Discussion Thread here


Just to comment on this one. Mine just finished a 3 week steep and this is actually pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

This started off as a project to try and create a Rum and Maple Tobacco juice.
You will see from the original thread that I stopped at this point because I was happy with how the juice had turned out. 
Not that it is a true representation of a Rum and Maple Tobacco, I still need to try a few things to get to that stage, but this is tasty in it's own right.

*Greg's R&M*
FA Burley - 2.5%
FA Virginia - 1.5%
FA Jamaican Rum - 2.5%
FA Maple Syrup - 2%
FA Oak - 1.5%
FA Black Fire - 0.5%
FA Latakia - 0.5%
FA Custard - 0.5%
FA Vienna Cream - 0.5%

You open the bottle and you can smell the rum and maple. This is nowhere near as sweet as it looks. It is smooth and light on the tobacco side and I would guess most people would prefer it like this. For myself on the other hand I wanted something a little stronger and more in the pipe tobacco line so I added

INW Classic For Pipe - 0.5%

The website blurb for Classic For Pipe _"Taste of brown sugar, oak and rum on a strong tobacco base" _
So it fits in perfectly with the theme. It adds strength and wraps everything up in a pipe tobacco but it does make it a little sweeter, again though, I do not find this overly sweet.

I think the base (without the Classic For Pipe) could go well with a few other tobacco concentrates and I intend trying that at some stage but for now I am quite happy as it stands.

Give it at least 3 weeks for everything to settle.
Longer might be better I don't know, it never gets that far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> But I also dont think it needs that much Custard.
> 
> I'm going to try that with 2% INW Custard


Did you try this @rogue zombie?
I want to make it again but with much lower custard and was wondering if it will be worthwhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Did you try this @rogue zombie?
> I want to make it again but with much lower custard and was wondering if it will be worthwhile



Yes, well, I made it to my taste:

*Ole Paps Spiked Peach Tobacco (my way)*
FA Oak - 0.5%
FA White Peach - 2%
FA Shade - 1%
INW Custard - 2%
FA Virginia - 2.5%
FA Whiskey - 2%

I like it. I can't imagine why you would need that much Oak used in the original recipe... too scared to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Petrus it's too "bakery" for me. Not that its horrible, I will keep it for a change of pace but I think I am going to try this version. It has more tobacco.
> @Andre you mentioned you were going to mix another version as well. Did you? which one? and how was it?





Andre said:


> I mixed it as below in the end. A combination of @Petrus's version and the version you mention. Left out the FA Soho for it is very sweet. Tweaked some of the other ingredients to what I think will suit my palate. Mixed on 16 May, so still some steeping to go.
> 
> View attachment 96738


Some feedback. Tried my version of Smooth Famous. The great tobacco leaves taste of FA 7 Leaves, but far, far too sweet for my taste. For me, even with my tweaking above to try and make it less sweet, it still goes down as a very sweet dessert tobacco vape. Tried adding FA Bitter Wizard and even some TFA Sour, but to no avail.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max

A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
AppleTobacco-v1
Butterscotch Ripple FW - 6%
Fuji Apple FA - 1.5%
RY4 Double TFA - 3.5%
Vanilla Cust v1 CAP - 3%
Ethyl Maltol 10% TFA - 1%
15%
70/30 - 4 Weeks

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@KZOR
@Soutie
@Greyz
@GregF
@Rooigevaar
@aktorsyl

*The Build*



*The Vape Stuff*
Geek Vape Ammit 22
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Alien - Daniel
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : Nil mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W
Ohms : 0.34
Watts : 28 to 38
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : AppleTobac-v1
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Set Up On : 22/07/2017
Result - Awesomeness 

I cannot remember where I saw this Recipe first - it could actually have been on this thread.

The Flavours are truly Awesome - the Bottle has steeped for 3 Months and the blending of Butterscotch - Apple and RY4 is phenomenal - I never imagined that steeping magically transforms eJuice.

Not over sweet - Not over Apple
Certainly not over smokey
Just spot on with the Butterscotch and Custard working their "Smooth " magic as you inhale and exhale.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> 
> *The eJuice*
> AppleTobacco-v1
> Butterscotch Ripple FW - 6%
> Fuji Apple FA - 1.5%
> RY4 Double TFA - 3.5%
> Vanilla Cust v1 CAP - 3%
> Ethyl Maltol 10% TFA - 1%
> 15%
> 70/30 - 4 Weeks
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @KZOR
> @Soutie
> @Greyz
> @GregF
> @Rooigevaar
> @aktorsyl
> 
> *The Build*
> View attachment 101999
> 
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> Geek Vape Ammit 22
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Alien - Daniel
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : Nil mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W
> Ohms : 0.34
> Watts : 28 to 38
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : AppleTobac-v1
> eJuice Mix : 70/30
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Set Up On : 22/07/2017
> Result - Awesomeness
> 
> I cannot remember where I saw this Recipe first - it could actually have been on this thread.
> 
> The Flavours are truly Awesome - the Bottle has steeped for 3 Months and the blending of Butterscotch - Apple and RY4 is phenomenal - I never imagined that steeping magically transforms eJuice.
> 
> Not over sweet - Not over Apple
> Certainly not over smokey
> Just spot on with the Butterscotch and Custard working their "Smooth " magic as you inhale and exhale.
> 
> Best Regards


Damn, that looks good. I mixed this up tonight (with one small alteration - I added a tiny bit of Virginia as RY4 usually needs a little help, for me). It went into the back of the steeping cupboard - this is going to be a long 4 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> 
> *The eJuice*
> AppleTobacco-v1
> Butterscotch Ripple FW - 6%
> Fuji Apple FA - 1.5%
> RY4 Double TFA - 3.5%
> Vanilla Cust v1 CAP - 3%
> Ethyl Maltol 10% TFA - 1%
> 15%
> 70/30 - 4 Weeks
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @KZOR
> @Soutie
> @Greyz
> @GregF
> @Rooigevaar
> @aktorsyl
> 
> *The Build*
> View attachment 101999
> 
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> Geek Vape Ammit 22
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Alien - Daniel
> @smilelykumeenit
> Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5.5
> Spacing : Nil mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> Mod - VW : Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W
> Ohms : 0.34
> Watts : 28 to 38
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : AppleTobac-v1
> eJuice Mix : 70/30
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Set Up On : 22/07/2017
> Result - Awesomeness
> 
> I cannot remember where I saw this Recipe first - it could actually have been on this thread.
> 
> The Flavours are truly Awesome - the Bottle has steeped for 3 Months and the blending of Butterscotch - Apple and RY4 is phenomenal - I never imagined that steeping magically transforms eJuice.
> 
> Not over sweet - Not over Apple
> Certainly not over smokey
> Just spot on with the Butterscotch and Custard working their "Smooth " magic as you inhale and exhale.
> 
> Best Regards


That is @Huffapuff's recipe from this thread. Find it here. Thank you for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @Andre - that is exactly it.

Thank you so so much @Huffapuff - that Recipe is truly Awesome and mixed some more this evening.

@aktorsyl - please confirm the % and manufacturer of the Virginia you mentioned above - would INW Gold Ducat or INW Maxx Blend be a good addition for a touch more smokeyness ???

Thanks again - Best Regards


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> Hi @Andre - that is exactly it.
> 
> Thank you so so much @Huffapuff - that Recipe is truly Awesome and mixed some more this evening.
> 
> @aktorsyl - please confirm the % and manufacturer of the Virginia you mentioned above - would
> INW Gold Ducat or INW Maxx Blend be a good addition for a touch more smokeyness ???
> 
> Thanks again - Best Regards


Nah just used a simple virginia - I just popped 1% FA Virginia in there for now to see how it works out


----------



## Max

Thank You @aktorsyl - greatly appreciated


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> Thank You @aktorsyl - greatly appreciated


I would steep for longer than the (original) intended 1 week though. At least 3 weeks, preferably 4. Especially if you do add Virginia.


----------



## Max

Thank You @aktorsyl - mine steeped for 3 months and came out better than I could ever imagined. I'm actually looking forward to making a bottle when I get some FA Virginia. 

Thanks again for your valued advice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> Thank You @aktorsyl - mine steeped for 3 months and came out better than I could ever imagined. I'm actually looking forward to making a bottle when I get some FA Virginia.
> 
> Thanks again for your valued advice.


Awesome! Let me see how the Virginia addition works out in this mix too.


----------



## Huffapuff

Max said:


> Hi @Andre - that is exactly it.
> 
> Thank you so so much @Huffapuff - that Recipe is truly Awesome and mixed some more this evening.
> 
> @aktorsyl - please confirm the % and manufacturer of the Virginia you mentioned above - would INW Gold Ducat or INW Maxx Blend be a good addition for a touch more smokeyness ???
> 
> Thanks again - Best Regards


 I'm glad you like it, it's still one of my favorite regular mixes. 

Try adding .25% to .5% FA Black Fire for more smokiness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

A bit stronger and more complicated than the other cigarette replacements and a bit more spice with the Tuscan Reserve and Desert Ship. I am quite enjoying it.

Cigarette Smoke Tobacco Ultimate
7Leaves Ultimate (FA) - 0.8%
Black Fire (FA) - 0.7%
Burley (FA) - 1%
Cam Blend Ultimate (FA) 0.15% - (I used 0.25% FA Oak)
Cuban Supreme (FA) - 2.8%
Dark Vapure (FA) - 0.5%
Desert Ship (FA) - 0.3%
Tuscan Reserve (Ultimate) (FA) - 0.9%
Virginia (FA) - 1.4%


Notes and description in the link.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Strong, harsh, deep and dark.
If you need a kicker give this a bash. Not something I can vape all day but it does hit the spot at times.

Black Blade
Dark Vapure (FA) - 1%
Latakia (FA) - 4%
Perique Black (FA) - 2%
Vanilla Burbon (TFA) - 1% - (I used 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

@GregF, I have all the concentrates!!! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @GregF, I have all the concentrates!!! Thanks for sharing.


Are you defying the laws of DIY

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gertvanjoe

rogue zombie said:


> I think the Rocketpuppy RY4 deserves a place in any tobacco thread.
> Straight up RY4 without the exaggerated CaraMel and Vanillas, that is usually the case with these types...
> 
> 5% TFA RY4 Double
> 0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5% PG
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle a month of this, despite not being the biggest RY4 fan



The mistake of a lifetime just turned out to be pretty tasty
So not having FA caramel and rather scared of my TFA caramel after tasting it and thereafter having a look at the warning notes, I figured I at least have to have something a little sweet in there after doing a quick taste without. So, sweet cream it will be.... Grabbed the sweet .... added 0.5%, shaked it up ....

"Ok, why am I getting a light hint of guava "...... picks up bottle of sweet cream .... uh sorry sweet guava. 

I'm impressed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

*The Kretek Cure




*​Why "cure"? Wikipedia enlightens us: "The origin of kretek cigarettes can be traced to the late 19th century. The creator of kretek was Haji Jamhari, a native of Kudus in Indonesia's Central Java region. Suffering from chest pains, Jamhari attempted to reduce the pain by rubbing clove oil on his chest. Jamhari sought a means of achieving a deeper relief and smoked his hand-rolled cigarettes after adding dried clove buds and rubber tree sap. According to the story, his asthma and chest pains vanished immediately. Word of Jamhari's product spread rapidly among his neighbors, and the product soon became available in pharmacies as _rokok cengkeh_; clove cigarettes. First marketed as a medicinal product, kreteks became widely popular.".

The word "kretek" itself is an onomatopoetic* term for the crackling sound of burning cloves.
(*A word that phonetically imitates, resembles or suggests the sound that it describes. Now krrrr "kretek" as you pronounce it to get the effect!)

Wow, FLV Clove is awesome! ConcreteRiver is so right when he describes it as "the rich cinnamon of the clove world". FA Clove is thin and watery in comparison. 

Found the recipe here. And loving it! The creator says: "FLV Native Tobacco to me tastes along the lines of a higher end cigarette tobacco, maybe like a Nat Sherman or something. I think they were probably going for an American Spirit type of tobacco*, and I think they did a really good job with this one. The FLV Clove is just asking to be paired with a tobacco for a Kretek style vape. It is bold yet not overwhelming, rich without being dry or harsh, and has nuance and balance. If you like clove at all you need to get this one. A fairly simple and straightforward recipe, but if you're looking for a good clove tobacco vape this will probably be up your alley.".
(*Additive free, organic tobacco)

*The Kretek Cure*
FLV Native Tobacco 1.5 %
FLV Clove 0.25 %

Total flavour: 1.75 % (What a bargain!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Eisenhorn

So trying this next time I order some flavours. O_0 
Loved Kretek stinkies as a special treat when I still smoked. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
*
The eJuice*
CatNipTob-v1
Gold Ducat INW - 4%
Maxx Blend INW - 2%
Maple Syrup FA - 1%
Vienna Cream FA - 1.5%
Forest Fruit FA - 1%
9.6%
65/35 - 4 Weeks

Your post @Viper_SA - This Thread - Page 6 - .....'s Nipple 

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@KZOR
@Soutie
@Greyz
@GregF
@aktorsyl

*The Build*






*The Vape Stuff*
Serpent Mini 25 - CatNipTob-v1
RTA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Alien - Daniel 
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 5mm
@smilelykumeenit 
Mod - VW : eVic Primo 75W
Ohms : 0.29
Watts : 35 to 45
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : CatNipTob-v1
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 20/05/2017
Steeped : 3 Months 
Assembled : 19/08/2017

Result - Awesomeness 


Seriously - Seriously - Absolute Frikken Awesomeness @Viper_SA 

Would never ever have expected a Flavour sensation as exciting as this. 

Your profile explanation on page 6 intrigued me - eventually put the recipe together and is exactly as you described it - truly truly respected. 

Thank You so much for sharing your art of Tobacco eLiquid Flavours. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Max said:


> A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> *
> The eJuice*
> CatNipTob-v1
> Gold Ducat INW - 4%
> Maxx Blend INW - 2%
> Maple Syrup FA - 1%
> Vienna Cream FA - 1.5%
> Forest Fruit FA - 1%
> 9.6%
> 65/35 - 4 Weeks
> 
> Your post @Viper_SA - This Thread - Page 6 - .....'s Nipple
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @KZOR
> @Soutie
> @Greyz
> @GregF
> @aktorsyl
> 
> *The Build*
> View attachment 106088
> 
> 
> View attachment 106089
> 
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> Serpent Mini 25 - CatNipTob-v1
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Alien - Daniel
> Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> @smilelykumeenit
> Mod - VW : eVic Primo 75W
> Ohms : 0.29
> Watts : 35 to 45
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : CatNipTob-v1
> eJuice Mix : 65/35
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Mixed : 20/05/2017
> Steeped : 3 Months
> Assembled : 19/08/2017
> 
> Result - Awesomeness
> 
> 
> Seriously - Seriously - Absolute Frikken Awesomeness @Viper_SA
> 
> Would never ever have expected a Flavour sensation as exciting as this.
> 
> Your profile explanation on page 6 intrigued me - eventually put the recipe together and is exactly as you described it - truly truly respected.
> 
> Thank You so much for sharing your art of Tobacco eLiquid Flavours.
> 
> Best Regards


Funny enough this is what went out with me today as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Eisenhorn said:


> So trying this next time I order some flavours. O_0
> Loved Kretek stinkies as a special treat when I still smoked.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


yup I'm still trying to find some FLV Clove locally.


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> yup I'm still trying to find some FLV Clove locally.


https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/flv-clove-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning Friends. As most of you might know by now, tobacco's is my most favourite and almost exclusive vape. Since the start of this thread my squonker collection have expanded from 4 to 16, because I keep it clean, no cross contamination...... Lol. Thanks to all the mixers and researchers. I also have a excellent new tobacco called Solus, and will share over the weekend, but now I must start to get my things ready to try to save the health system of Lesotho. Vape on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Max said:


> A Tobacco eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> *
> The eJuice*
> CatNipTob-v1
> Gold Ducat INW - 4%
> Maxx Blend INW - 2%
> Maple Syrup FA - 1%
> Vienna Cream FA - 1.5%
> Forest Fruit FA - 1%
> 9.6%
> 65/35 - 4 Weeks
> 
> Your post @Viper_SA - This Thread - Page 6 - .....'s Nipple
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @KZOR
> @Soutie
> @Greyz
> @GregF
> @aktorsyl
> 
> *The Build*
> View attachment 106088
> 
> 
> View attachment 106089
> 
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> Serpent Mini 25 - CatNipTob-v1
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Alien - Daniel
> Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
> ID : 3mm
> Wraps : 5
> Spacing : 0.2mm
> Leg Length : 5mm
> @smilelykumeenit
> Mod - VW : eVic Primo 75W
> Ohms : 0.29
> Watts : 35 to 45
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : CatNipTob-v1
> eJuice Mix : 65/35
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Mixed : 20/05/2017
> Steeped : 3 Months
> Assembled : 19/08/2017
> 
> Result - Awesomeness
> 
> 
> Seriously - Seriously - Absolute Frikken Awesomeness @Viper_SA
> 
> Would never ever have expected a Flavour sensation as exciting as this.
> 
> Your profile explanation on page 6 intrigued me - eventually put the recipe together and is exactly as you described it - truly truly respected.
> 
> Thank You so much for sharing your art of Tobacco eLiquid Flavours.
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks for this! It looks fantastic.
I'm so tempted to mix this now - I have everything except FA Maple Syrup (only have TFA Maple Syrup on me currently). Maybe I should sub it at double and see how it turns out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi @aktorsyl - Its really awesome - I cannot comment on TFA Maple Syrup. Maybe ask @Viper_SA for his comments.


----------



## GregF

This one I had @RichJB in mind. Something to use up closing down sale purchases and specifically that Irish Cream.
I find Maxx Blend (both FA and INW) to be a little too spicy for me, especially if you do not let it steep for any length of time. The Irish Cream smooths that out quite a bit in here and makes this quite a creamy tobacco vape.
INW Flue Cured is a nice strong dry leaves tobacco concentrate and can be added to just about any tobacco mix.
FA Latakia for some added tobacco.
This is a quite mild, well by my standards anyway, especially without the Latakia which I added in the end. It is not an "in your face tobacco" and quite creamy.
I have too much of all these and needed something to start using them up.

*InXs2*
INW Maxx Blend - 3%
INW Flue Cured - 3%
FA Irish Cream - 1.5%
FA Latakia - 1.5%

There is an InXs(1) in the making but so far it is an abortion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

rogue zombie said:


> I think the Rocketpuppy RY4 deserves a place in any tobacco thread.
> Straight up RY4 without the exaggerated CaraMel and Vanillas, that is usually the case with these types...
> 
> 5% TFA RY4 Double
> 0.2% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 5% PG
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Bourbon
> 0.5% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Caramel
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle a month of this, despite not being the biggest RY4 fan



Made it in 100ml and loving it. took the RY4 down slightly to 4% to taste. Thanks for this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks

I really like ELP Special Reserve... Since I am new to DIY, does anyone know of a recipe that is close to it? I just need a starting point and can tweak from there...


----------



## Petrus

BubiSparks said:


> I really like ELP Special Reserve... Since I am new to DIY, does anyone know of a recipe that is close to it? I just need a starting point and can tweak from there...


Try the Smooth Famous Tobacco recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Thanks @Petrus! I have about half of those flavours... Will place an order for the rest and give it a go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

I made this 21/07 and after mixing had a taste. The honey was too much for me and I didnt hold out too much hope.
18/08 had a taste again, again I found the honey was too much for my liking.
17/09 the honey had subsided quite a bit and I thought it was not too bad. Didnt take much notice after that.
Today I thought I would give it a try again. It has turned into something really nice and makes it to the preblend table.

Found the recipe here

_A smooth Cubano cigar with a touch of sweet almond_

*Fidel's Private Stock*
TFA Black Honey - 3%
FA Catalan Cream - 4%
TFA Cubano Type - 3%
CAP Graham Cracker v2 - 2.5% (original recipe uses FW Graham Cracker 5%)
FA Marzipan - 2%
FA MTS Vape Wizard - 1%
FA Perique Black - 1%

Steep min 8 weeks. I found before that the honey overpowered everything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

GregF said:


> I made this 21/07 and after mixing had a taste. The honey was too much for me and I didnt hold out too much hope.
> 18/08 had a taste again, again I found the honey was too much for my liking.
> 17/09 the honey had subsided quite a bit and I thought it was not too bad. Didnt take much notice after that.
> Today I thought I would give it a try again. It has turned into something really nice and makes it to the preblend table.
> 
> Found the recipe here
> 
> _A smooth Cubano cigar with a touch of sweet almond_
> 
> *Fidel's Private Stock*
> TFA Black Honey - 3%
> FA Catalan Cream - 4%
> TFA Cubano Type - 3%
> CAP Graham Cracker v2 - 2.5% (original recipe uses FW Graham Cracker 5%)
> FA Marzipan - 2%
> FA MTS Vape Wizard - 1%
> FA Perique Black - 1%
> 
> Steep min 8 weeks. I found before that the honey overpowered everything.


@Gregf,and I can honestly say I have all the ingredients.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @Gregf,and I can honestly say I have all the ingredients.


Nope you are mistaken or you are lying just to pee me off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Petrus said:


> @Gregf,and I can honestly say I have all the ingredients.


Make it, you wont be sorry. Just let it steep for a long time. I didnt like it at all before a long steep.
Then again you might prefer it with the honey in the foreground.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Ah, thank you. Saw a similar recipe here, but using TFA Vanilla Swirl in stead of Shisha Vanilla. Certainly on my to mix list now that we have INW Gold Ducat available locally from @YeOldeOke here. And they stock the INW Cherry.



Made Cherry Vanilla for Pipe in my continued, slow tobacco exploration - baby steps... I'm enjoying Gold Ducat and thinking of using the same base but swap the cherry for Pear. I'm thinking something along the lines of:

Gold Ducat (INW) 3.00%
Pear (INW) 1.00%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) 1.50%

Thoughts?

Which other tobacco's are similar to Gold Ducat ito flavour?

I made Hipster Coffee Tobacco a while back - also something I enjoy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

DuPear
A delicious and subtle pear flavored tobacco - perfect for the bacco novice and pro alike!

In my slow exploration of tobacco recipes, I wanted a mild, slightly sweet tobacco experience without the often off-putting "wham" of full-on tobacco.

_INW Pear Tobacco/INW Pear_
A mild, slightly sweet tobacco with fresh pear top notes, but just not enough pear for my liking. I boosted the subtle pear notes with with a touch of INW Pear, which is still the best pear around IMO.

_INW Gold Ducat_
A fabulous tobacco for tobacco virgins! The ducat boosts the pear tobacco and brings with it natural honey and nuts which perfectly marries with the pear.

_INW Biscuit and HS French Vanilla Ice cream_
I find tobacco recipes to be too linear and the addition of these two superstars adds that roundness and fullness to take this to the next level. this also brings a of familiarity to the bacco novices... The HS FVIC can be subbed for 1% FA Cream.

*DuPear*
INW Biscuit 1%
HS French Vanilla Ice Cream 0.5%
INW Gold Ducat 2%
INW Pear 1%
INW Tobacco Pear 3%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jakes247GP

Hi Guys

Been vaping for a while now, got me off the siggies finally...
Here is my question I really like the CV artisan ry4... can any 1 recommend a recipe with similar taste using only tfa concentrates that’s the only shop that’s near to me...

Thankyou in advance


----------



## GregF

Jakes247GP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Been vaping for a while now, got me off the siggies finally...
> Here is my question I really like the CV artisan ry4... can any 1 recommend a recipe with similar taste using only tfa concentrates that’s the only shop that’s near to me...
> 
> Thankyou in advance


I wish I could help you @Jakes247GP but when I stopped smoking I bought a few commercial juices in the beginning and then went into DIY so I dont know what most of the stuff out there taste like. 
Probably beneficial for me in the long run because in all likelihood I dont know what I am missing and just vape everything and anything that I make. I must be doing something right because it has kept me off the cigs for almost two years now.
You are in this thread because you DIY I would guess. Do yourself a favour and dont chase a specific juice that you think you would like. Have a look at the index of this thread and try one or two of them that you think would be up your ally. You might be pleasantly surprised and head off to some other tangent that you would have never thought of going down.
I see this is your first post so please introduce yourself here and tell us a little about yourself.
The guys here are quite helpful so dont be afraid to ask questions. I obviously dont have an answer to your question but somebody else might.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

GregF said:


> I wish I could help you @Jakes247GP but when I stopped smoking I bought a few commercial juices in the beginning and then went into DIY so I dont know what most of the stuff out there taste like.
> Probably beneficial for me in the long run because in all likelihood I dont know what I am missing and just vape everything and anything that I make. I must be doing something right because it has kept me off the cigs for almost two years now.
> You are in this thread because you DIY I would guess. Do yourself a favour and dont chase a specific juice that you think you would like. Have a look at the index of this thread and try one or two of them that you think would be up your ally. You might be pleasantly surprised and head off to some other tangent that you would have never thought of going down.
> I see this is your first post so please introduce yourself here and tell us a little about yourself.
> The guys here are quite helpful so dont be afraid to ask questions. I obviously dont have an answer to your question but somebody else might.


Execellent greg will take your advice...
Thanks a million.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> I wish I could help you @Jakes247GP but when I stopped smoking I bought a few commercial juices in the beginning and then went into DIY so I dont know what most of the stuff out there taste like.
> Probably beneficial for me in the long run because in all likelihood I dont know what I am missing and just vape everything and anything that I make. I must be doing something right because it has kept me off the cigs for almost two years now.
> You are in this thread because you DIY I would guess. Do yourself a favour and dont chase a specific juice that you think you would like. Have a look at the index of this thread and try one or two of them that you think would be up your ally. You might be pleasantly surprised and head off to some other tangent that you would have never thought of going down.
> I see this is your first post so please introduce yourself here and tell us a little about yourself.
> The guys here are quite helpful so dont be afraid to ask questions. I obviously dont have an answer to your question but somebody else might.



In case it helps @GregF - I did a review of Craft Vapour Artisan RY4 here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/craftvapour-juice-reviews.t2183/page-4#post-220224

I can't help you @Jakes247GP - but take heed of @GregF 's words - he is experienced at this !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> DuPear
> A delicious and subtle pear flavored tobacco - perfect for the bacco novice and pro alike!
> 
> In my slow exploration of tobacco recipes, I wanted a mild, slightly sweet tobacco experience without the often off-putting "wham" of full-on tobacco.
> 
> _INW Pear Tobacco/INW Pear_
> A mild, slightly sweet tobacco with fresh pear top notes, but just not enough pear for my liking. I boosted the subtle pear notes with with a touch of INW Pear, which is still the best pear around IMO.
> 
> _INW Gold Ducat_
> A fabulous tobacco for tobacco virgins! The ducat boosts the pear tobacco and brings with it natural honey and nuts which perfectly marries with the pear.
> 
> _INW Biscuit and HS French Vanilla Ice cream_
> I find tobacco recipes to be too linear and the addition of these two superstars adds that roundness and fullness to take this to the next level. this also brings a of familiarity to the bacco novices... The HS FVIC can be subbed for 1% FA Cream.
> 
> *DuPear*
> INW Biscuit 1%
> HS French Vanilla Ice Cream 0.5%
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> INW Pear 1%
> INW Tobacco Pear 3%
> 
> View attachment 111609



Oh my word @Rude Rudi - can't believe I missed this post.
This pear tobacco sounds amazing
Ok, I need to get into DIY properly. This is unacceptable (talking to myself)

Pleeeeez try come to the Vape Meet and bring some of this DuPear along. Pleez!


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Rude Rudi - can't believe I missed this post.
> This pear tobacco sounds amazing
> Ok, I need to get into DIY properly. This is unacceptable (talking to myself)
> 
> Pleeeeez try come to the Vape Meet and bring some of this DuPear along. Pleez!



Sure - although tobacco's are generally an "acquired" taste... Will RSVP!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakes247GP

Hi Guys

So I got my mixing goodies today so I will be trying out the rocketpuppy recipe. I have all the ingredients except for the FA caramel but I got the TFA DX caramel original any tips if I should double up on that flavour? I have read here somewhere that the TFA flavour is not so intense as the FA. Also any tips on the minimum steep days will make a few bottles also for longer steep time.


----------



## GregF

Jakes247GP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I got my mixing goodies today so I will be trying out the rocketpuppy recipe. I have all the ingredients except for the FA caramel but I got the TFA DX caramel original any tips if I should double up on that flavour? I have read here somewhere that the TFA flavour is not so intense as the FA. Also any tips on the minimum steep days will make a few bottles also for longer steep time.


I am not a big fan of sweet tobacco so I would go with 0.5% TFA and have a taste. If you feel you want more then add more.
This is the beauty of DIY. Everyone will get or want something different.
I personally would not let it steep before making that call. Mix, have a taste, if you like it leave it to steep a few days, if you think it needs more caramel then add some more (0.5%) and taste again. If you still dont like it then let it sit for a few days, it will smooth out and blend together over time. If after steeping you still dont like it then you will need to try something else. 
Chances are you will probably like it, you can vape it, but you feel something is missing..........Welcome to the world of DIY......have fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakes247GP

My 1st DIY... thanks @GregF for all the tips... and everyone else on this post been reading all of the tips you guys posted...

Now the long wait...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jakes247GP said:


> My 1st DIY... thanks @GregF for all the tips... and everyone else on this post been reading all of the tips you guys posted...
> 
> Now the long wait...



Great to see @Jakes247GP 
Let us know how it turns out when you try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

Hey guys hope all of you are well...
So after a week of steeping it was time to taste my Rocketpuppy mix...
ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT... I did make a few changes: increased the RY4 to 7% and excluded the caramel flavour... for me it hits the spot still getting that lighty sweet tobacco flavour... I stil got 3 bottles steeping patiently... Big thumbs up to the chef of Rocketpuppy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Jakes247GP said:


> Hey guys hope all of you are well...
> So after a week of steeping it was time to taste my Rocketpuppy mix...
> ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT... I did make a few changes: increased the RY4 to 7% and excluded the caramel flavour... for me it hits the spot still getting that lighty sweet tobacco flavour... I stil got 3 bottles steeping patiently... Big to the chef of Rocketpuppy



Great to hear @Jakes247GP 
Love the name Rocketpuppy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Jakes247GP
> Love the name Rocketpuppy



Agree totally @Silver 
The madam asked me how did I come up with that name it’s so catchy lol almost told her a lie but then I couldn’t take credit away from the inventor hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jakes247GP said:


> Agree totally @Silver
> The madam asked me how did I come up with that name it’s so catchy lol almost told her a lie but then I couldn’t take credit away from the inventor hahahahaha



I wonder if it has anything to do with that commercial international juice RocketSheep
There was a tobacco from them i just cant remember the name. @Andre will know
There was also a coffee one called RocketSheep Booster I think

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with that commercial international juice RocketSheep
> There was a tobacco from them i just cant remember the name. @Andre will know
> There was also a coffee one called RocketSheep Booster I think

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> View attachment 112632



Thanks @Andre 
Enterprise! Thats what it was


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with that commercial international juice RocketSheep
> There was a tobacco from them i just cant remember the name. @Andre will know
> There was also a coffee one called RocketSheep Booster I think



If I remember correctly, back in the Playstation 1 days, there was a site called 'Rocket Puppy' for cheat's and game walkthroughs. It was definitely "something" Puppy, I think Rocket Puppy.

I assume that's where this Rocket Puppy person's name comes from. Cool name, either way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Wonder why so few people are trying my recipes. Seems @GregF and I are the only one that enjoy those types of flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> Wonder why so few people are trying my recipes. Seems @GregF and I are the only one that enjoy those types of flavors.


Yup, your recipes have kept me going for nearly two years now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> If I remember correctly, back in the Playstation 1 days, there was a site called 'Rocket Puppy' for cheat's and game walkthroughs. It was definitely "something" Puppy, I think Rocket Puppy.
> 
> I assume that's where this Rocket Puppy person's name comes from. Cool name, either way.


I think it was happy puppy! Ah man thanks for that memory!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Stosta said:


> I think it was happy puppy! Ah man thanks for that memory!!!



Happy Puppy. Oh yes that was it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> I might be getting tired of my existing stash but this is probably the closest I have come to a real cigarette.
> Found the recipe here
> 
> *Old Habits*
> FA Latakia - 1%
> INW Dirty NeutralBase - 0.5%
> FA Virginia - 2%
> 
> It is not harsh or ashy or "dirty" or sweet but does have that distinctive Latakia taste, which does not have the spicyness of INW AM4A or FA Desert Ship. The Virginia rounds it off nicely.
> Stronger than HIC's Light American Cigarette Replacement
> I must admit that I have not let this steep for any number of weeks but so far this is a winner for me.
> Already made a premix blend.



So I have been getting into tobaccos of late, trying to curb the urge to just lite up a real stink and suck the hell out of it, its has been really frustrating cause I find the tobacco flavor to spicy ,to sweet and nothing like a real cig so have been cruising thru the form mixing up couple then mixing up Old Habits I realized I maid a mistake.

*Old Habits Orginal*
FA Latakia - 1%
INW Dirty NeutralBase - 0.5%
FA Virginia - 2%

I dit This

FA Latakia - 1% (I Used INW)
INW Dirty NeutralBase - 2%
FA Virginia - 0.5%

So far of the bat closes I got to real cig, I dit not steep it, its a shake and vape still a little sweet and I suppose steeping will sort that out but I really need to vape something that will keep me from going across the road and buying a pack of smokes.

I am open to any suggestions, I have mixed all the cig a like like recipes in the forum none work for me.
I do use twisp cue with the tobacco pod, which in my opinion is the closes to a real cig I have ever had.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

PuffingCrow said:


> So I have been getting into tobaccos of late, trying to curb the urge to just lite up a real stink and suck the hell out of it, its has been really frustrating cause I find the tobacco flavor to spicy ,to sweet and nothing like a real cig so have been cruising thru the form mixing up couple then mixing up Old Habits I realized I maid a mistake.
> 
> *Old Habits Orginal*
> FA Latakia - 1%
> INW Dirty NeutralBase - 0.5%
> FA Virginia - 2%
> 
> I dit This
> 
> FA Latakia - 1% (I Used INW)
> INW Dirty NeutralBase - 2%
> FA Virginia - 0.5%
> 
> So far of the bat closes I got to real cig, I dit not steep it, its a shake and vape still a little sweet and I suppose steeping will sort that out but I really need to vape something that will keep me from going across the road and buying a pack of smokes.
> 
> I am open to any suggestions, I have mixed all the cig a like like recipes in the forum none work for me.
> I do use twisp cue with the tobacco pod, which in my opinion is the closes to a real cig I have ever had.


You can try Athos by @Viper_SA 
Also has quite a high % of DNB and is not sweet. A simple 3 part recipe and I go through quite a bit of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> You can try Athos by @Viper_SA
> Also has quite a high % of DNB and is not sweet. A simple 3 part recipe and I go through quite a bit of it.


Thanks Man much appreciated, I think the guys at blckvapour are like oh god here we go again. I don't have the tobacco symphony from INW so I will have to order,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Where did you get the DNB from?
I need to stock up. Blk only has the 100ml blend and I cant seem to find the concentrate anywhere.


----------



## eviltoy

So to get on in this action. What would be the essential flavours to get?


----------



## GregF

eviltoy said:


> So to get on in this action. What would be the essential flavours to get?


Now that is a question where you are going to get 100 different answers.

Do you want full on in your face tobacco?
Do you want desert/bakery type tobacco?
Do you want fruit type tobacco?
Do you want spicy/oriental tobacco?
nutty, sweet, menthol....this just off the top of my head.

Each one of those questions will get you a lot of different replies as well.

Glad I could be of help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Do you want full on in your face tobacco? Yes
Do you want desert/bakery type tobacco? Yes
Do you want fruit type tobacco? Not really
Do you want spicy/oriental tobacco? Yes
nutty, sweet, menthol... hells no


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> Where did you get the DNB from?
> I need to stock up. Blk only has the 100ml blend and I cant seem to find the concentrate anywhere.


I got the 100ml from blk omg is that the wrong one


----------



## GregF

I started off with just about all of FA tobacco range. Have since diversified with INW and now moving into some of FLV.
To name a few FA concentrates:-

For strong tobacco
FA - Perique Black, Dark Vapour, Latakia

Milder
FA - Maxx Blend, Cowboy Blend, 7 Leaves, Cuban Supreme

Spicy
FA - Desert Ship, Tuscan Reserve, 

You will also need
FA - Burley, Virginia, Black Fire

Thats just some of the FA stuff. Best bet would be to have a look through the index of this thread, find something that looks to be up your ally and go from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

PuffingCrow said:


> I got the 100ml from blk omg is that the wrong one


That is DNB concentrate mixed in with PG and VG so it is a blend basically.


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> That is DNB concentrate mixed in with PG and VG so it is a blend basically.


OMG i buggered it up good and sold thanks for the correction back to the vape board

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF

@PuffingCrow a lot of people like FA 7 Leaves (I find it too sweet) stand alone or FA Glory (I find it too nutty if I remember correctly) stand alone

[edit] oops wrong tag sorry, should be @eviltoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> Where did you get the DNB from?
> I need to stock up. Blk only has the 100ml blend and I cant seem to find the concentrate anywhere.


http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/...cat/tobacco-dnb-inw-flavour-concentrate-10ml/

I see they have it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

GregF said:


> @PuffingCrow a lot of people like FA 7 Leaves (I find it too sweet) stand alone or FA Glory (I find it too nutty if I remember correctly) stand alone


@GregF I find it all to sweet so far I feel like I want to mix Black Fire with 18mg Nicotine and vape that cause it seem like the only thing that really comes close to a smoke for me.

Although I must say the tobacco on the twisp cue comes very close also, wish I knew the recipe for that one, i see its a Turkish tobacco extract.


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> @GregF I find it all to sweet so far I feel like I want to mix Black Fire with 18mg Nicotine and vape that cause it seem like the only thing that really comes close to a smoke for me.
> 
> Although I must say the tobacco on the twisp cue comes very close also, wish I knew the recipe for that one, i see its a Turkish tobacco extract.


FA Bitter Wizard comes in handy to tone down the sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Andre said:


> FA Bitter Wizard comes in handy to tone down the sweet.


@Andre thanks for the tip any idea + - on % for the FA Bitter Wizard


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> @Andre thanks for the tip any idea + - on % for the FA Bitter Wizard


Around 1.0 %. Maybe start at 0.5 %.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

@PuffingCrow I agree with @Andre on the bitter wizard but you could also try using less VG.
VG is quite sweet on its own. I dont know what ratio PG/VG you are using but try 60VG/40PG. You will also get more throat hit with the higher PG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakes247GP

Hey Guys

Hope all is well...
Any ideas on a recipe that includes; Tobacco, rum, cream, caramel?


----------



## Andre

Jakes247GP said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Hope all is well...
> Any ideas on a recipe that includes; Tobacco, rum, cream, caramel?


Close enough? - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/544013

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes247GP

Andre said:


> Close enough? - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/544013



Hey @Andre just a bit too much flavours. Was looking for tobacco with desert flavour... with maximum 5 flavours...but those flavours I posted must be in... I know you guys are excellent at coming out with ideas..


----------



## Jakes247GP

@Andre how will you mix these:
1.FW Tobacco Rum
2.TFA Sweet Cream
3.TFA Caramel
4.Optional


----------



## Andre

Jakes247GP said:


> @Andre how will you mix these:
> 1.FW Tobacco Rum
> 2.TFA Sweet Cream
> 3.TFA Caramel
> 4.Optional


I have not the foggiest - try and try again is the motto! Have never used any of those concentrates, sorry.
Another options is to try this very popular recipe and just add some Rum.


----------



## Jakes247GP

Andre said:


> I have not the foggiest - try and try again is the motto! Have never used any of those concentrates, sorry.
> Another options is to try this very popular recipe and just add some Rum.


Thanks @Andre but I’m already vaping on the rocketpuppy...it’s brilliant...

Think I will try the Smoking Snake in the mean time...


----------



## GregF

I have been mixing FLV Kentucky blend stand alone at 4% and find it quite enjoyable. I came across this recipe by the well know mixer Fear which just adds that little bit extra for me and makes FLV Kentucky Blend shine.

*Arctic Queen*
2% FLV Cured Tobacco 
2.5% FLV Kentucky Blend 
1.25% INW Natural Mint 
0.5 % WS-23

I did not add the mint or the WS-23, just mixed up the Cured and Kentucky Blend. If you read his notes on the recipe he was going for a Marlboro menthol type taste so if you are looking for a menthol tobacco this should be right up your ally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

I have not had FA Cuban Supreme for a while and forgot how good it actually is. Mixed this up today, also by Fear.
He says it is good SnV and really really good after 3 weeks. I mixed today, tasted today and already thinking about mixing up a preblend.
Gives me a chance to use up some excess Catalan Cream and Torrone.

*The Creamy Cuban*
3% FA Catalan Cream 
2% FA Cuban Supreme 
0.5% FA Hazelnut 
1% FA Torrone

Have a look at his notes to play around with the sweetness and dryness to cater for your own needs. 
I am not a big fan of nutty tobacco and for me this is not too nutty, or sweet for that matter, so dont let the Hazelnut and Torrone put you off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> *The Kretek Cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​Why "cure"? Wikipedia enlightens us: "The origin of kretek cigarettes can be traced to the late 19th century. The creator of kretek was Haji Jamhari, a native of Kudus in Indonesia's Central Java region. Suffering from chest pains, Jamhari attempted to reduce the pain by rubbing clove oil on his chest. Jamhari sought a means of achieving a deeper relief and smoked his hand-rolled cigarettes after adding dried clove buds and rubber tree sap. According to the story, his asthma and chest pains vanished immediately. Word of Jamhari's product spread rapidly among his neighbors, and the product soon became available in pharmacies as _rokok cengkeh_; clove cigarettes. First marketed as a medicinal product, kreteks became widely popular.".
> 
> The word "kretek" itself is an onomatopoetic* term for the crackling sound of burning cloves.
> (*A word that phonetically imitates, resembles or suggests the sound that it describes. Now krrrr "kretek" as you pronounce it to get the effect!)
> 
> Wow, FLV Clove is awesome! ConcreteRiver is so right when he describes it as "the rich cinnamon of the clove world". FA Clove is thin and watery in comparison.
> 
> Found the recipe here. And loving it! The creator says: "FLV Native Tobacco to me tastes along the lines of a higher end cigarette tobacco, maybe like a Nat Sherman or something. I think they were probably going for an American Spirit type of tobacco*, and I think they did a really good job with this one. The FLV Clove is just asking to be paired with a tobacco for a Kretek style vape. It is bold yet not overwhelming, rich without being dry or harsh, and has nuance and balance. If you like clove at all you need to get this one. A fairly simple and straightforward recipe, but if you're looking for a good clove tobacco vape this will probably be up your alley.".
> (*Additive free, organic tobacco)
> 
> *The Kretek Cure*
> FLV Native Tobacco 1.5 %
> FLV Clove 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 1.75 % (What a bargain!)


FINALLY got the ingredients for this.
This is so different, 
sweet....no on second thoughts its not sweet, 
spicy....no again thinking about it its not spicy,
ashy....no hang on its not so ashy
It's all of those things and they are not in your face either.
I like it and will go into my rotation (which is getting rather large but it's all for a good cause), thanks for the find @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

*New addition for your tobaccos*
I have been trying something the last couple of days. It works, it's great, it's simple, so time to share.

Add some Fig Newton to your mix. It puts a lovely spin on all of the tobacco I have tried it with. A little biscuit/cake on the exhale.
50-50 is nice but for me it detracted from the tobacco too much. I found my happy place about 25% Fig Newton 75% Tobacco.
I have not let these steep together, I just add to the squonk bottle.

I must add that the Fig Newton I have is made with CLY Brown Sugar @1% and CLY Fig Jam @2% but I cant see why it would taste much different using the original especially if it is just for a back note.

[edit] I have refined this as it was more the biscuit that I was after. I now use 0.5% Brown Sugar and 2% Biscuit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> A little something i call "Pablo". I hope you guys enjoy it...
> 
> FW Hazelnut 2%
> TFA Double Chocolate Clear 3%
> TFA Cubano Type 1.5%
> TFA RY4 Double 3%
> TFA Bavarian Cream 2.5%
> TFA Caramel 1.5%
> PG-30 VG-70
> 2 to 3 week steep.



Ooh, this sounds amazing @Dubz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Ooh, this sounds amazing @Dubz


Thanks @Silver I rather enjoy it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I need to start DIY 

I am so excited yet scared of the DIY rabbit hole. I fear i wont come out. Lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Dubz said:


> A little something i call "Pablo". I hope you guys enjoy it...
> 
> 2% FW Hazelnut
> 3% TFA Double Chocolate Clear
> 1.5% TFA Cubano Type
> 3% TFA RY4 Double
> 2.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
> 1.5% TFA Caramel
> PG-30 VG-70
> 2 to 3 week steep.


Thank you @Dubz. Please edit your post to include a short description - for the Index.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Andre said:


> Thank you @Dubz. Please edit your post to include a short description - for the Index.


Done...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

I need to mix up some juice for a friend who vapes with a Twisp Clearo 2 and she only likes the Twisp Tobacco Liquid (I only vaped it right at the start of my vaping journey and I don't know if it's still the same, but I remember it as being relatively close to a cigarette). I'll mix at 15 mg nic - 50 VG / 50 PG, and I'm planning to do HIC's Light American Cig Replacement (reposted by @GregF on this forum - thanks!), although I might up the Burley from 0.5 % to 0.75 % (for me the sweet cigar taste and touch of vanilla from the Cuban Supreme is slightly too prominent for a cigarette 'replacement', even with the Oakwood and the Black Fire). My question relates as to how much (percentage wise) you guys think I should up the flavors, considering that it will be vaped in a Twisp Clearo 2? I see that the recipe was created mid 2014 (when vapes were not nearly as powerful as they are now), but I didn't find the juice overpowering in a much more 'powerful' setup than a Clearo 2, and I am worried that it might taste like nothing? Do you think that 20 % up of each (considering that the Burley has already been upped to 0.75 % rather than 0.5 % - and the fact that it will be mixed at 50 % pg rather than my usual 30 %) will cut it? Thus:

FA Cuban Supreme - 3 %
FA Burley - 0.9 %
FA Black Fire - 0. 6 %
FA Oakwood - 0. 6 %

@Andre, @GregF, @Viper_SA ?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Lingogrey said:


> I need to mix up some juice for a friend who vapes with a Twisp Clearo 2 and she only likes the Twisp Tobacco Liquid (I only vaped it right at the start of my vaping journey and I don't know if it's still the same, but I remember it as being relatively close to a cigarette). I'll mix at 15 mg nic - 50 VG / 50 PG, and I'm planning to do HIC's Light American Cig Replacement (reposted by @GregF on this forum - thanks!), although I might up the Burley from 0.5 % to 0.75 % (for me the sweet cigar taste and touch of vanilla from the Cuban Supreme is slightly too prominent for a cigarette 'replacement', even with the Oakwood and the Black Fire). My question relates as to how much (percentage wise) you guys think I should up the flavors, considering that it will be vaped in a Twisp Clearo 2? I see that the recipe was created mid 2014 (when vapes were not nearly as powerful as they are now), but I didn't find the juice overpowering in a much more 'powerful' setup than a Clearo 2, and I am worried that it might taste like nothing? Do you think that 20 % up of each (considering that the Burley has already been upped to 0.75 % rather than 0.5 % - and the fact that it will be mixed at 50 % pg rather than my usual 30 %) will cut it? Thus:
> 
> FA Cuban Supreme - 3 %
> FA Burley - 0.9 %
> FA Black Fire - 0. 6 %
> FA Oakwood - 0. 6 %
> 
> @Andre, @GregF, @Viper_SA ?
> 
> Thanks!


Not much help from my side, I have no experience with Twisp and do not know how it will translate.
I can suggest though is that you make a preblend of the recipe. From there you can up the default percentage used to create your recipe.
eg: the default percentage is 4%. You could add 6% and check, add more if needed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

GregF said:


> Not much help from my side, I have no experience with Twisp and do not know how it will translate.
> I can suggest though is that you make a preblend of the recipe. From there you can up the default percentage used to create your recipe.
> eg: the default percentage is 4%. You could add 6% and check, add more if needed.


Thanks @GregF ! 

I appreciate the response. Problem is that I'll only be seeing her quick and have to mix up the juice before then, so I won't be able to test on the Twisp and then tweak accordingly. Thinking of it now, it is a bit of an unfair question if somebody with good knowledge of this recipe hasn't mixed this up specifically for the Clearo 2 (and even then, we have to keep in mind that the average Twisp Clearo 2 vaper relatively fresh off smokes will quite likely have a different palate to most experienced DIY'ers). 

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lingogrey said:


> I need to mix up some juice for a friend who vapes with a Twisp Clearo 2 and she only likes the Twisp Tobacco Liquid (I only vaped it right at the start of my vaping journey and I don't know if it's still the same, but I remember it as being relatively close to a cigarette). I'll mix at 15 mg nic - 50 VG / 50 PG, and I'm planning to do HIC's Light American Cig Replacement (reposted by @GregF on this forum - thanks!), although I might up the Burley from 0.5 % to 0.75 % (for me the sweet cigar taste and touch of vanilla from the Cuban Supreme is slightly too prominent for a cigarette 'replacement', even with the Oakwood and the Black Fire). My question relates as to how much (percentage wise) you guys think I should up the flavors, considering that it will be vaped in a Twisp Clearo 2? I see that the recipe was created mid 2014 (when vapes were not nearly as powerful as they are now), but I didn't find the juice overpowering in a much more 'powerful' setup than a Clearo 2, and I am worried that it might taste like nothing? Do you think that 20 % up of each (considering that the Burley has already been upped to 0.75 % rather than 0.5 % - and the fact that it will be mixed at 50 % pg rather than my usual 30 %) will cut it? Thus:
> 
> FA Cuban Supreme - 3 %
> FA Burley - 0.9 %
> FA Black Fire - 0. 6 %
> FA Oakwood - 0. 6 %
> 
> @Andre, @GregF, @Viper_SA ?
> 
> Thanks!


I have never mixed up the HIC version, but have done derivatives in Camel Lights and Camel. See my flavour notes there. As to you question - I have no idea, but my gut feel is you should not up the flavours at all, especially since you will be mixing 50/50 - mine were all done at 40PG/60VG and are strong in flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> I have never mixed up the HIC version, but have done derivatives in Camel Lights and Camel. See my flavour notes there. As to you question - I have no idea, but my gut feel is you should not up the flavours at all, especially since you will be mixing 50/50 - mine were all done at 40PG/60VG and are strong in flavour.


Thanks very much @Andre! I did see your Camel Lights and Camel and they look great, but I don't have the FA Desert Ship (and I find the INW Desert Ship that I have absolutely horrid) or the Tuscan Reserve for the Camels. My friend didn't like Camels when she was a smoker, so I figure going with the 'normal' American Cig Replacements will be fine (but will get the FA Desert Ship to mix the Camels for myself at some stage). Thanks! I'll maybe just up the Burley to 0.75 % then (I saw that some posters on Vapingunderground did so with success)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks very much @Andre! I did see your Camel Lights and Camel and they look great, but I don't have the FA Desert Ship (and I find the INW Desert Ship that I have absolutely horrid) or the Tuscan Reserve for the Camels. My friend didn't like Camels when she was a smoker, so I figure going with the 'normal' American Cig Replacements will be fine (but will get the FA Desert Ship to mix the Camels for myself at some stage). Thanks! I'll maybe just up the Burley to 0.75 % then (I saw that some posters on Vapingunderground did so with success)


Now that you mention it, that would be this one - Marlboro. I like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lingogrey said:


> I need to mix up some juice for a friend who vapes with a Twisp Clearo 2 and she only likes the Twisp Tobacco Liquid (I only vaped it right at the start of my vaping journey and I don't know if it's still the same, but I remember it as being relatively close to a cigarette). I'll mix at 15 mg nic - 50 VG / 50 PG, and I'm planning to do HIC's Light American Cig Replacement (reposted by @GregF on this forum - thanks!), although I might up the Burley from 0.5 % to 0.75 % (for me the sweet cigar taste and touch of vanilla from the Cuban Supreme is slightly too prominent for a cigarette 'replacement', even with the Oakwood and the Black Fire). My question relates as to how much (percentage wise) you guys think I should up the flavors, considering that it will be vaped in a Twisp Clearo 2? I see that the recipe was created mid 2014 (when vapes were not nearly as powerful as they are now), but I didn't find the juice overpowering in a much more 'powerful' setup than a Clearo 2, and I am worried that it might taste like nothing? Do you think that 20 % up of each (considering that the Burley has already been upped to 0.75 % rather than 0.5 % - and the fact that it will be mixed at 50 % pg rather than my usual 30 %) will cut it? Thus:
> 
> FA Cuban Supreme - 3 %
> FA Burley - 0.9 %
> FA Black Fire - 0. 6 %
> FA Oakwood - 0. 6 %
> 
> @Andre, @GregF, @Viper_SA ?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi @Lingogrey 
Cant advise you on the DIY side of things
But just a suggestion - why dont you make your friend two or three mixes and let her try and see

I never liked the Twisp Tobacco #1 much. I found it was always a bit bland. Needed some punch. 

When i vaped other tobaccoes (ready made juices) my eyes opened up wide...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Silver said:


> Hi @Lingogrey
> Cant advise you on the DIY side of things
> But just a suggestion - why dont you make your friend two or three mixes and let her try and see
> 
> I never liked the Twisp Tobacco #1 much. I found it was always a bit bland. Needed some punch.
> 
> When i vaped other tobaccoes (ready made juices) my eyes opened up wide...


Thanks @Silver! It makes sense and I will do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

I started DIY tobacco with mostly FA then INW came along and they have some really great tobaccos now I have discovered FLV and they have some fantastic tobaccos. HS is on the list and the one I have tried so far is very promising. (I think I need a bigger shovel)
Anyway, here is one with FLV Cured Tobacco. Apparently FLV Cured is everyone's favourite and good to mix with just about anything.
It is a nice all round, slightly woody cigar flavour.
The recipe is here by verve. I used FA Marzipan at 1% and am quite happy with it.
Very light cherry, vaguely nutty cigar.

*Cherry Almond Cigar*
0.5% FA Almond 
3% FLV Cured Tobacco 
1% FA Marzipan (original calls for 1.5% INW Marzipan)

Shake and Vape certified.
From what I have seen and read, most FLV tobaccos will fade after a few days but they do come back after about two weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Came across this pearl on diyordievaping.com.. mtl only

The western is an aromatic mid west tobacco sweetened with the cream, amaretto and nuttiness from hazelnut

1 to 2 week steep, pair with a strong black filter coffee or Irish coffee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes247GP

My review of the Smoking Snake Mix.

One Word
BRILLIANT!!!

At first I was put off by the intense smell of the honeydew, but as they say do not judge a book by its cover.

3x60ml busy steeping.
Big ups... to the Person who posted that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Jakes247GP said:


> My review of the Smoking Snake Mix.
> 
> One Word
> BRILLIANT!!!
> 
> At first I was put off by the intense smell of the honeydew, but as they say do not judge a book by its cover.
> 
> 3x60ml busy steeping.
> Big ups... to the Person who posted that.


That would be @Petrus
The post is here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Thought I'd add my own recipe here.

100ml VG 
10 grams tobacco of choice
20ml PG

Mix all into jar and seal. Place jar in a water bath at 50-60°C for 1 hour. 

Remove and shake jar every 15 minutes.

Let steep for 3 days. (On shelf not in water bath)

Strain with doubled up cheeseclothe.

Re strain with doubled up cheesecloth.

Place into jar.

Add deseeded vanilla pod.

Let steep for 2 more weeks.

Add desired NIC content.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

@Spyro would it not be easier in PG to strain?

Sent using Tapatalk

[edit] Sorry after reading it again here on my computer I see that it is a juice mix and not a concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

GregF said:


> @Spyro would it not be easier in PG to strain?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk
> 
> [edit] Sorry after reading it again here on my computer I see that it is a juice mix and not a concentrate.




You can absolutely do that to make a concentrate but I'd let it steep at least a month then. I haven't tried that method.


The same method can be used to make a rooibos concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes247GP

GregF said:


> That would be @Petrus
> The post is here



Thanks @GregF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Spyro said:


> You can absolutely do that to make a concentrate but I'd let it steep at least a month then. I haven't tried that method.
> 
> 
> The same method can be used to make a rooibos concentrate.



And here I thought we were the only country that had that cursed Rooibos that some call tea

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Viper_SA said:


> And here I thought we were the only country that had that cursed Rooibos that some call tea


Haha, rooibos is the only tea I drink! 
I believe we are the only country that holds the rights to the word rooibos but it is drank the world over under different names.


----------



## vicTor

good evening, would like some advice from those with experience of what the suggested steep time is for AM4A please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> good evening, would like some advice from those with experience of what the suggested steep time is for AM4A please.


No experience on it myself, but I saw on the notes of elr that it requires a 3 week steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> No experience on it myself, but I saw on the notes of elr that it requires a 3 week steep.



thank you Sir, I was thinking 2 weeks, but 3 to be safe then, thanks


----------



## method1

I like am4a right from the shake. That said it's been reformulated and I have no idea what the new version is like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> I like am4a right from the shake. That said it's been reformulated and I have no idea what the new version is like.



hi thanks for the reply, will try it right from the shake, could be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> I like am4a right from the shake. That said it's been reformulated and I have no idea what the new version is like.



@method1 - hi, may I ask you what you would suggest as a percentage to mix the am4a at as a stand alone please ?

thanks


----------



## method1

vicTor said:


> @method1 - hi, may I ask you what you would suggest as a percentage to mix the am4a at as a stand alone please ?
> 
> thanks



4-8% - I personally like it around 6%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> 4-8% - I personally like it around 6%



thanks a mill


----------



## Andre

Dubz said:


> Done...


What happened to Pablo @Dubz? Cannot find your original post anywhere. For indexing.


----------



## Dubz

Andre said:


> What happened to Pablo @Dubz? Cannot find your original post anywhere. For indexing.


No idea - will repost now. Maybe i did something stupid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

A little something i call Pablo...

Chocolate RY4 with a hint of hazelnut and a cuban twist.

FW Hazelnut 2%
TFA Double Chocolate Clear 3%
TFA Cubano Type 1.5%
TFA RY4 Double 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2.5%
TFA Caramel 1.5%

70VG 30PG
2 week steep minimum.
@Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777

Been a while since I posted a recipe, so this is a recipe I call BBC (Bacco Bakery Cream).

Mild and moist tobacco with subtle bakery notes finished off with thick vanilla cream.

Biscuit (Inw) 1%
Cheesecake GC (Tfa) 2.5%
Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) 3%
Vienna Cream (Fa) 2%
Marshmallow (Tfa) 1%
Ry4 Double (Tfa) 3%
Gold Ducat (Inw) 1.5%
MTS (Fa) 0.25%
Sweetner (Tfa) 0.5%

Mix Ratio 65/35

Steep Time: 1month (Prefer a longer steep but you could get away with it sooner)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1

*Khanjar*

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/75735

An exotic turkish, citrus & mint tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DanielSLP

method1 said:


> *Khanjar*
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/75735
> 
> An exotic turkish, citrus & mint tobacco.



This looks great @method1!

@Silver Sounds like your cup of tea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DanielSLP said:


> This looks great @method1!
> 
> @Silver Sounds like your cup of tea!



Thanks @DanielSLP 
Not sure the orange is for me. But it does look very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*FA Soho @ 12%*



I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.

My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.

Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.

What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.

Make no mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.

Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Something I make for me that’s simple and awesome and to the point and apparently named “Paul’s Ry4” by @vicTor:

Ry4 double TFA 5%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TFA 2%

Long steep at 3-4 weeks but it’s worth the wait in my opinion.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> *FA Soho @ 12%*
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.
> 
> My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.
> 
> Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.
> 
> What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.
> 
> Make not mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.
> 
> Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.



thanks for letting me know @Andre 

it will be in my next order !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Andre said:


> *FA Soho @ 12%*
> 
> 
> I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.
> 
> My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.
> 
> Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.
> 
> What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.
> 
> Make no mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.
> 
> Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.



Thank you @Andre .

This is in my basket at Bossvape. Will play with this as soon as I get my paws on it. Sounds very promising.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *FA Soho @ 12%*
> 
> 
> I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.
> 
> My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.
> 
> Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.
> 
> What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.
> 
> Make no mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.
> 
> Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.



Awesome, thanks for the feedback. I know you love your tobacco. I shall mix it up then.

And thanks @SthrnMixer for recommending a percentage I did not know FA stuff could work at.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> 4-8% - I personally like it around 6%



hi @method1


method1 said:


> 4-8% - I personally like it around 6%



hi @method1 

ok so I got myself some AM4A and mixed up some on the evening of the 9th Jan, decided not to try vape it straight off the bat and leave it a couple of days, today is the 7th day (1 week) since made and i opened it up to have a whiff, but to my surprise it smells, well, not appealing at all 

to my nose, it has a heavy (for the lack of better words), "chemical" smell

does this sound normal, does it need another 2 weeks perhaps ?

should i vape some and see ? ....lol

regards


----------



## method1

vicTor said:


> hi @method1
> 
> 
> hi @method1
> 
> ok so I got myself some AM4A and mixed up some on the evening of the 9th Jan, decided not to try vape it straight off the bat and leave it a couple of days, today is the 7th day (1 week) since made and i opened it up to have a whiff, but to my surprise it smells, well, not appealing at all
> 
> to my nose, it has a heavy (for the lack of better words), "chemical" smell
> 
> does this sound normal, does it need another 2 weeks perhaps ?
> 
> should i vape some and see ? ....lol
> 
> regards



Vape it and see, it's the only way to know for sure!
That said AM4a obviously isn't going be to everyone's tastes, it's quite an unusual flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> Vape it and see, it's the only way to know for sure!
> That said AM4a obviously isn't going be to everyone's tastes, it's quite an unusual flavour.



cool, thanks gonna try it just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

method1 said:


> Vape it and see, it's the only way to know for sure!
> That said AM4a obviously isn't going be to everyone's tastes, it's quite an unusual flavour.



morning @method1 

seems my concern was for nothing, the AM4A i mixed at 5% is awesome after 7 day steep, love it !

thanks for the advice, have a peachy day !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *FA Soho @ 12%*
> 
> 
> I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.
> 
> My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.
> 
> Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.
> 
> What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.
> 
> Make no mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.
> 
> Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.



Thanks for that @Andre 
It sounds great! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SthrnMixer

Andre said:


> No need to smother it with other stuff



True, as a stand alone this is exactly right. And for a long time I couldn't perceive mixing this with anything - almost as if I'd be violating something sacred like hearing an all girl band sing Led Zeppelin's _When the Levee Breaks. _Some things are just better left alone. However, I did start mixing Soho with other things. In fact I have this one just straight off the mix now. I did a quick taste and methinks it may be an amazing juice. Idea from ELR member "Core"

Soho Corn Custard (SthrnMixer Original)

1.00% Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) 
3.00% Kettle Corn (TPA) 
1.50% Meringue (FA) 
5.00% Soho (FA) 
5.00% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 

Flavor total: 15.5%


By the way, the idea came from this recipe - 

That Juice! : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2083951/That Juice!

0.50% Cream Fresh (FA) 
5.50% Kettle Corn (TPA) 
10.00% Soho (FA) 

Flavor total: 16%
Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/hEA1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, I need some help here. Have a friend who has dropped the stinkies and got himself a Smok mod and tank, but cannot find a tobacco juice that he likes enough so he relapses ever so often.

I am looking for recipies that will attempt to give the Stuyvesant Red like taste, his ads, and Craven A was the other one he likes. He is actually doing more menthol at this stage due to him saying that the tobacco vapes just don't taste right to him, he doesn't like the additives like cake or pudding flavours.

I have to order some concentrates and would like to get him sometobacco ones as well, based on suggestions and then drop him down the DIY hole.
@vicTor @Paul33 @Andre @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, I need some help here. Have a friend who has dropped the stinkies and got himself a Smok mod and tank, but cannot find a tobacco juice that he likes enough so he relapses ever so often.
> 
> I am looking for recipies that will attempt to give the Stuyvesant Red like taste, his ads, and Craven A was the other one he likes. He is actually doing more menthol at this stage due to him saying that the tobacco vapes just don't taste right to him, he doesn't like the additives like cake or pudding flavours.
> 
> I have to order some concentrates and would like to get him sometobacco ones as well, based on suggestions and then drop him down the DIY hole.
> @vicTor @Paul33 @Andre



hi @Room Fogger it's great the way you trying to help your friend like this, I'm definitely a tobacco profile vaper but totally under qualified to give any DIY advice at this stage. I am however very interested in the tastes you mentioned so will be following this and hear what the pro's advise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Consider these:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/497535
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/460221
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/403559

And maybe he could be a RY4 type, like many find out. This one would then be good to start with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hi @Room Fogger it's great the way you trying to help your friend like this, I'm definitely a tobacco profile vaper but totally under qualified to give any DIY advice at this stage. I am however very interested in the tastes you mentioned so will be following this and hear what the pro's advise.


Thanks @vicTor , I think at this stage any tobacco flavour recipe that does not contain fruits or desserts will be a good start, I don't even know what flavours are out there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Consider these:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/497535
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/460221
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/403559
> 
> And maybe he could be a RY4 type, like many find out. This one would then be good to start with.


Thanks @Andre really appreciate it. I have been staying away from the tobacco profiles, but maybe it is time to see if I can get some satisfaction this way as well. I will have to test them in any way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @Andre really appreciate it. I have been staying away from the tobacco profiles, but maybe it is time to see if I can get some satisfaction this way as well. I will have to test them in any way



I have fallen in love with AM4A, stand alone at 5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Consider these:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/497535
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/460221
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/403559
> 
> And maybe he could be a RY4 type, like many find out. This one would then be good to start with.


Can't understand our firewall, I can access this site and see the recipy in the last part, but I cannot follow the direct link for the top 3.  Can you perhaps give me the names of the recipies. Apologies for the inconvenience


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> Can't understand our firewall, I can access this site and see the recipy in the last part, but I cannot follow the direct link for the top 3.  Can you perhaps give me the names of the recipies. Apologies for the inconvenience


If you go to the Index of this thread (page 1, first post), It is, in the order listed in my original post above:

No 59 Flavorah Kentucky Blend
No 39 Dawn Spirit
No 16 Light American Cigarette Replacement

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

I've steered clear of tobacco flavours as they tasted like Hartebeespoort dam water, but maybe I must have a look again. 

I am actually looking for a vanilla cigar flavour to share a sherry or port with, and something that would be like a pipe, missing the taste with having had to light it for my Dad before he passed. Not necessarily the Boxer taste he was on, but something a bit smoother in a vanilla or cherry cavendish, rum? Any suggestions anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Room Fogger said:


> I've steered clear of tobacco flavours as they tasted like Hartebeespoort dam water, but maybe I must have a look again.
> 
> I am actually looking for a vanilla cigar flavour to share a sherry or port with, and something that would be like a pipe, missing the taste with having had to light it for my Dad before he passed. Not necessarily the Boxer taste he was on, but something a bit smoother in a vanilla or cherry cavendish, rum? Any suggestions anyone?



This discussion is perhaps not appropriate in this thread but I am sure @incredible_hullk, @Andre, @Viper_SA @GregF @Huffapuff will be able to suggest something from the options here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> This discussion is perhaps not appropriate in this thread but I am sure @incredible_hullk, @Andre, @Viper_SA @GregF @Huffapuff will be able to suggest something from the options here


Any suggestion on how I can move it to a new thread, maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can assist with that please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Any suggestion on how I can move it to a new thread, maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can assist with that please


Moved as requested

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> I've steered clear of tobacco flavours as they tasted like Hartebeespoort dam water, but maybe I must have a look again.
> 
> I am actually looking for a vanilla cigar flavour to share a sherry or port with, and something that would be like a pipe, missing the taste with having had to light it for my Dad before he passed. Not necessarily the Boxer taste he was on, but something a bit smoother in a vanilla or cherry cavendish, rum? Any suggestions anyone?


Here is a good Cherry Tobacco.
Sterling Rum and Maple here.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I've steered clear of tobacco flavours as they tasted like Hartebeespoort dam water, but maybe I must have a look again.
> 
> I am actually looking for a vanilla cigar flavour to share a sherry or port with, and something that would be like a pipe, missing the taste with having had to light it for my Dad before he passed. Not necessarily the Boxer taste he was on, but something a bit smoother in a vanilla or cherry cavendish, rum? Any suggestions anyone?



you should try am4a at 5 - 6%

description copied from blck vapour

"Pronounced “amphora,” Am4a is the newest developmental flavor by Inawera. It is a pipe tobacco flavor with hints of caramel, coffee, licorice, and a mild aftertaste of tea biscuits."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

or just saw this @Room Fogger 

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/liquid-barn/products/vanilla-cream-tobacco-lb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> or just saw this @Room Fogger
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/liquid-barn/products/vanilla-cream-tobacco-lb


 Thanks @vicTor , never thought I would long for a tobacco taste again, I will have a look. Maybe a new way to get more out of vaping, and still enjoy it. May have to start looking at a MTL tank, will have to see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Here is a good Cherry Tobacco.
> Sterling Rum and Maple here.


Thanks @Andre , will investigate, strange how over time our tastebuds start to change as we progress in our vaping journey. Started on menthol only, then desserts, then fruit big time which I couldn't stomach when I started and now a longing for a pipe and tobacco flavours. May have to talk to @Amir regarding his Kamry, I have a old one enroute for investigation, may also want to build my own, or convert one of my Dads old pipes for nostalgic reasons. I inherited all of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @Andre , will investigate, strange how over time our tastebuds start to change as we progress in our vaping journey. Started on menthol only, then desserts, then fruit big time which I couldn't stomach when I started and now a longing for a pipe and tobacco flavours. May have to talk to @Amir regarding his Kamry, I have a old one enroute for investigation, may also want to build my own, or convert one of my Dads old pipes for nostalgic reasons. I inherited all of them.


An easier way might be to get the just released Rodeo hardshot from Mr Hardwick. @Rude Rudi has reviewed it here. Mine will be mixed tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> An easier way might be to get the just released Rodeo hardshot from Mr Hardwick. @Rude Rudi has reviewed it here. Mine will be mixed tonight.


Was busy reading it just now, may be worth a try as an easy start, and then to go ballistic from there, eish!, the hole is deep!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

It is now 2:33 in the morning and I read the whole thread, all 38 pages. Thanks to everyone's contributions I may have a new route with regards to diy. Thank you again, some of these recipies look great, and the insight is mind boggling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

So after careful consideration of the recipies, I chose 3 that will need the least amount of concentrates to be bought, but will give me a good spread to test and see if I like tobaccos as a vape. Will try more complex ones a bit later:

Hipster coffee by Limedrive https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61433 - @Rude Rudi mixed it.
Paul's RY4 by @Paul33 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-37#post-627112
Cherry Almond Cigar by @GregF https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-35#post-614005

Any feedback before I order the concentrates will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> So after careful consideration of the recipies, I chose 3 that will need the least amount of concentrates to be bought, but will give me a good spread to test and see if I like tobaccos as a vape. Will try more complex ones a bit later:
> 
> Hipster coffee by Limedrive https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61433 - @Rude Rudi mixed it.
> Paul's RY4 by @Paul33 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-37#post-627112
> Cherry Almond Cigar by @GregF https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-35#post-614005
> 
> Any feedback before I order the concentrates will be greatly appreciated.



Hi @Room Fogger very nice choices, in fact Paul's RY4 is my ADV, simple but delicious (needs a month steep though)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Room Fogger said:


> So after careful consideration of the recipies, I chose 3 that will need the least amount of concentrates to be bought, but will give me a good spread to test and see if I like tobaccos as a vape. Will try more complex ones a bit later:
> 
> Hipster coffee by Limedrive https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/61433 - @Rude Rudi mixed it.
> Paul's RY4 by @Paul33 https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-37#post-627112
> Cherry Almond Cigar by @GregF https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-35#post-614005
> 
> Any feedback before I order the concentrates will be greatly appreciated.


It's a good choice with only one tobacco ingredient and that FLV cured is quite versatile.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GregF said:


> It's a good choice with only one tobacco ingredient and that FLV cured is quite versatile.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks to all for the feedback, I will then be getting some RY4, Gold Ducat, and the Cured tobacco. If this hits the taste buds then the Rum and maple and cherry tobacco will follow, with a pipe in the pipeline and that damm vanilla cigar that I am suddenly missing. Thanks @vicTor @Paul33 and @GregF and @Andre for the advice so far. Now to order!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks to all for the feedback, I will then be getting some RY4, Gold Ducat, and the Cured tobacco. If this hits the taste buds then the Rum and maple and cherry tobacco will follow, with a pipe in the pipeline and that damm vanilla cigar that I am suddenly missing. Thanks @vicTor @Paul33 and @GregF and @Andre for the advice so far. Now to order!


Good luck! 

Glad we could help you on this fun journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Hi guys,

This whole DIY has me going the whole day. I can't afford the courier cost everytime and decided I'm going to get the kit and do it myself.

So I kinda took Paul's RY4 mix and added in maple. Not sure if this is going to work. Can you please check and let me know? I know it says you are missing ingredients, but I already found them on a suppliers site. Just need the recipe to mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This whole DIY has me going the whole day. I can't afford the courier cost everytime and decided I'm going to get the kit and do it myself.
> 
> So I kinda took Paul's RY4 mix and added in maple. Not sure if this is going to work. Can you please check and let me know? I know it says you are missing ingredients, but I already found them on a suppliers site. Just need the recipe to mix.


Hi @Braki , the maple syrup % looks a bit high, average seems to be about 3%, but on Reddit they talk about between 0.25 and 0.5% in mixes. rather start low and work up, and do 10 ml mixes as testers, you tend to throw less away that way. @Paul33 can comment on the rest, not sure if you used it exactly that way. Maybe one of the other tobacco gurus can assist as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@Braki I've attached a file made by a fellow forumite, everything you need to know about mixing is contained in it

Good luck 

@Andre any advice ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Braki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This whole DIY has me going the whole day. I can't afford the courier cost everytime and decided I'm going to get the kit and do it myself.
> 
> So I kinda took Paul's RY4 mix and added in maple. Not sure if this is going to work. Can you please check and let me know? I know it says you are missing ingredients, but I already found them on a suppliers site. Just need the recipe to mix.


I agree with @Room Fogger. 6% Maple is very high.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Braki I've attached a file made by a fellow forumite, everything you need to know about mixing is contained in it
> 
> Good luck
> 
> @Andre any advice ??



I've gone through that document about 3 times today and marked it with stickey notes and a highlighter  . I failed chemistry in school. So my mixes will be like exploding probably

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Braki said:


> I've gone through that document about 3 times today and marked it with stickey notes and a highlighter  . I failed chemistry in school. So my mixes will be like exploding probably


 If you get vape juice to explode I'll be very impressed and twice as confused

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF

Braki said:


> I've gone through that document about 3 times today and marked it with stickey notes and a highlighter  . I failed chemistry in school. So my mixes will be like exploding probably


If you want a Maple explosion in your mouth then add 6% FA Maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki

I'm going to decrease the maple to 3% and try. Going the 10ml tester route and see what happens.

Want a balance between the maple and the smokey taste. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> I've gone through that document about 3 times today and marked it with stickey notes and a highlighter  . I failed chemistry in school. So my mixes will be like exploding probably


It will feel that way when you start, check and search for tobacco recipies that contain maple syrup on e-liquid recipies, look at how much of the maple syrup they use, ignore the other ingredients for now, and then start with less than the average.

It will give you a feel for it, and if the tester is vapable you can decide to go higher or lower. Otherwise, start with @Paul33 recipy as is, try it and then search for others to give you a better profile. At least from what I have heard you will have a great juice to vape, I am hoping to mix it exactly as is this weekend, as I am also trying out tobacco vapes for the first time as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Braki said:


> I'm going to decrease the maple to 3% and try. Going the 10ml tester route and see what happens.
> 
> Want a balance between the maple and the smokey taste.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



hi @Braki 

may I ask the reason for wanting to add the maple ?

I would suggest maybe sticking to PaulsRY4 recipe as is, initially

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> I'm going to decrease the maple to 3% and try. Going the 10ml tester route and see what happens.
> 
> Want a balance between the maple and the smokey taste.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


I don't think you are going to find a balance, you are going to get maple syrup. If you want it as an accompanying note, not the main flavour you will have to start lower than 3, most definitely. On a 13 % flavour recipy with 9 concentrates it is used at 2 %, this one is only about 7 % total, so 0.5 to 1% would be a better starting place, and even then it may overpower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Hi @Braki , the maple syrup % looks a bit high, average seems to be about 3%, but on Reddit they talk about between 0.25 and 0.5% in mixes. rather start low and work up, and do 10 ml mixes as testers, you tend to throw less away that way. @Paul33 can comment on the rest, not sure if you used it exactly that way. Maybe one of the other tobacco gurus can assist as well.


I’ve never used FA maple syrup so I can’t comment but my theory is “everything is worth a try at least once”. The % does seem a bit high though. 

Maybe start at 1% and see what it does to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Ok so the flavors are very concentrated then so even starting with a 0.5% will work.

I'm trying to get the real rum and maple taste from pipe smoking mixes. It's my dad's and husband's favorite. So I kinda want to surprise them.

Intentionally getting my dad to stop smoking as well.

I've researched for rum and maple recipes but there aren't many. Or I'm doing the search wrong. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@Braki A quick question.... what kind of tobacco are you searching for ? Sweet,light,bitter, pipe ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

The pipe one. Like the one you mix for pipe smoking. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Braki said:


> The pipe one. Like the one you mix for pipe smoking.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



You can maybe try using rum and maple pipe tobacco as your concentrate (referred to as a net concentrate).... if thats the case i advise sending @method1 message and asking for advice on the best method because his one shot mixture is getting rave reviews and it's based off net tobacco... plus he is a champ who I'm sure won't mind helping

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Braki said:


> Ok so the flavors are very concentrated then so even starting with a 0.5% will work.
> 
> I'm trying to get the real rum and maple taste from pipe smoking mixes. It's my dad's and husband's favorite. So I kinda want to surprise them.
> 
> Intentionally getting my dad to stop smoking as well.
> 
> I've researched for rum and maple recipes but there aren't many. Or I'm doing the search wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Here is a rum and maple recipy of one of the tobacco masters, @GregF , a rum and maple, a bit more ingredients than the basic one, also one that I want to try. Just click on the link to take you there.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-31#post-544013

As you can see it is much more involved to get you the actual taste you want to arrive at

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> You can maybe try using rum and maple pipe tobacco as your concentrate (referred to as a net concentrate).... if thats the case i advise sending @method1 message and asking for advice on the best method because his one shot mixture is getting rave reviews and it's based off net tobacco... plus he is a champ who I'm sure won't mind helping


Ok cool. I will message him tomorrow.

Thank you for all the help. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki

Room Fogger said:


> Here is a rum and maple recipy of one of the tobacco masters, @GregF , a rum and maple, a bit more ingredients than the basic one, also one that I want to try. Just click on the link to take you there.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-31#post-544013
> 
> As you can see it is much more involved to get you the actual taste you want to arrive at


It seems that way. . Will put the ingredients on my shopping list.

Thank you  

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

@Braki in that recipe that @Room Fogger pointed you to I started low on the Maple but when adding the tobaccos it went a bit too far back and I had to up the Maple to 2% to bring it back to the front.
At the current 2% it does get a bit sweet at times as an all day vape, for me anyway, and sometimes I will make a mix with 0.5% off the Rum and 0.5% off the Maple to cut the sweetness a bit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Lime Party by @Mike of Mike's Mega Mixes has permanent residence in my GEM tank. Love me some Lime, but when I saw this Cuban Heel tobacco recipe with lime, I was somewhat skeptical. A quick Google, however, revealed that this secret has been known for a long time by the Mayan and other cultures and resonated with the Snus and Hookah lovers.
> 
> For me FA Virginia is difficult to work with, but it combines perfectly with the FA Cuban Supreme to give a lightly toasted tobacco cigar taste. The tobaccos sweeten the lime, but still unmistakably lime. It really is reminiscent of Lime Party, but a soft Tobacco Lime Party.
> 
> From experience with other recipes I know that only FA Lime Tahiti Distilled will work here. No other Lime will give the same awesome effect.
> 
> My mix cured for more than a month and I do think this one requires a proper steep.
> 
> The percentages in brackets are if you want to do a pre-blend of concentrates.
> 
> *Cuban Heel*
> FA Virginia 1.5 % (43 %)
> FA Cuban Supreme 1.0 % (28.5 %)
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 1.0 % (28.5 %)
> 
> Total flavour: 3.5 %


Eventually, finally and at last I got some FA Lime Tahiti Distilled.
This is nice and refreshing @Andre. Makes a change from all the heavier tobaccos.
Will make a preblend and at 3.5% it will last quite a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

This is both a desert and tobacco, so I’ll post it here as other RY4’s are also in this thread.

Holy Holy Custard
A velvety vanilla custard blended with rich caramel and touch of tobacco.

This RY4 custard takes a departure from ‘other’ attempts and let the ingredients do the work. I kept this as simple as I could without complicating the mix with unnessary ‘clutter’. Deceptively simple, mouthwateringly rewarding!

I went for my tried and tested INW custard base which acts as the foundation upon which I balance the star of the show...

Holy Holy Grail RY4 is the undisputed supreme master and beautifully imparts it’s inherent creamy caramel and vanilla with the embracing custard base. The tobacco slowly develops and fully rears its head after about 2 weeks, resulting in oral bliss.

The vanilla notes, present in the custard and Holy Holy Grail, is given a subtle boost by the Holy Vanilla and heightens the sweetness just a tad. Holy Vanilla has slight smoky and earthy notes, which plays beautifully with the Holy Grail and compliments it, seemingly naturally.

Give this baby the 2 weeks it deserves but have a taste after a week if you wish.

Holy Holy Custard
2.5% INW Creme Brulee
3% INW Custard
4% DFS HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
1% DFS Holy Vanilla

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> *FA Soho @ 12%*
> 
> 
> I have tried many RY4 types of juices (commercial and DIY) over the years and enjoyed many, but ultimately they all were too sweet for my taste with no real tobacco notes. No doubt, I am part of a small minority. RY4 types are arguably the most popular tobacco juices out there.
> 
> My latest try in this category was Solus, recommended by @Petrus and also a @Huffapuff favourite. The most exquisite taste, but still very sweet and heavy for my taste. Chasing that exquisite taste I decreased all the non-tobacco ingredients by 75 % and added FA Bitter Wizard and some Absolute Tobaccos from INW. This exercise had me realize that there might be more to FA Soho than I thought. As I was pondering HIC's wisdom of using FA Soho at 4/5% for standalone against FA's recommendation of 20%, @SthrnMixer entered the mix, recommending 12%. After the fact, I noticed quite a few people on ELR actually recommends using it between 10 and 12%.
> 
> Thus, mixed it up at 12% on 8 January 2018 and cracked open the bottle yesterday (15 January 2018) morning. Wow, the best RY4 type I have ever tasted. It is the exquisite element of Solus - imho and with respect to the creator all the other ingredients in Solus do not add much and are not really needed. HIC describes Soho as "a semi-sweet, very smooth, rich Burley-Virginia type tobacco blend with prominent supporting notes of burnt sugar, some deep caramel-vanilla, and a rich backdrop of toasted nuts.". Spot on, but I (and others) do not get much of the nutty taste.
> 
> What I like most about Soho is that it has a lightness about it - almost as if a bit of background fruit (not lemon!) was secretly added. As opposed to the heavy sweet of most RY4 types. This means one can vape it for more extended periods of time.
> 
> Make no mistake - for my personal, quirky taste this is still too sweet and needs more real tobacco. I will be tweaking it. But, for the vast majority out there, this might just be simple perfection. "Everything you love about RY4 only better" per @SthrnMixer. Very refined imo, @rogue zombie. No need to smother it with other stuff.
> 
> Tagging @vicTor and @Adephi, as requested.



hi, mixed this up at 10% and must say that Soho is delicious !!

thanks @SthrnMixer and @Andre

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hi, mixed this up at 10% and must say that Soho is delicious !!
> 
> thanks @SthrnMixer and @Andre


I got my delivery yesterday afternoon, I think it needs to be mixed at 12%, but you say 10 is good? Just starting out with the tobacco ones so don't like overpowering taste yet, how does this rate in that category

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> I got my delivery yesterday afternoon, I think it needs to be mixed at 12%, but you say 10 is good? Just starting out with the tobacco ones so don't like overpowering taste yet, how does this rate in that category



If you want 12% mix a 84ml batch if my Friday maths is correct

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> I got my delivery yesterday afternoon, I think it needs to be mixed at 12%, but you say 10 is good? Just starting out with the tobacco ones so don't like overpowering taste yet, how does this rate in that category


Not overpowering in the tobacco department at 12% at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I got my delivery yesterday afternoon, I think it needs to be mixed at 12%, but you say 10 is good? Just starting out with the tobacco ones so don't like overpowering taste yet, how does this rate in that category



@Room Fogger I like to mix 100ml's at a time so ran with 10% on this one

mixed it up on 14/02 and cracked it open last night 22/02 and I am really enjoying it (my next batch will be at 12% though obviously to see if better at that percentage or not - thought I'd start a little lower and work up)

Im no expert on tasting and since taste is subjective anyway but I'm getting plenty "nutty" flavour, not so much fruity. Lets just say for me this is just what I was after.

also remember that I dont mix with PG, only VG, even VG Nic - only PG i get in my system is from concentrates, thats why one or 2 flavour recipes suit me just fine 

mix up a tester bud, Im sure you will like it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> Not overpowering in the tobacco department at 12% at all.



@Andre hi, I am now getting that fruit, your review is spot on

I am loving it (even at 10%), thank you

@SthrnMixer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Hi DIYers! I'm looking for a tobacco recipe that tastes similar to the tobacco pods from the Twisp Cue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Just tried the soho mix in my insider tank... must say it's good! Tempted to add something to my next batch... not sure what though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just tried the soho mix in my insider tank... must say it's good! Tempted to add something to my next batch... not sure what though



What about menthol @Smoke_A_Llama ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Silver said:


> What about menthol @Smoke_A_Llama ?



Hmmmm.... that's quite an unusual suggestion especially from you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Just tried the soho mix in my insider tank... must say it's good! Tempted to add something to my next batch... not sure what though


You could try Rodeo by Kopel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Oh man, I didn't even know that Kopel had a recipe called "Rodeo" .. doh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre this is the one I was steeping that borrows from Borra.
> 
> I'm very happy with it.
> 
> *DaVinci*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> 
> 70VG
> 2 week steep
> 
> So Gold Ducat is a wet dark pipe tobacco with a slight Dark Chocolate aftertaste. It's amazing, but I added the Perique for a more "smokey" dry feel. And it works nicely.
> 
> The Perique also provides a decent throat hit, so this will be more of a 'drinking' companion juice for me. Up the creams if you want less throat hit.
> 
> Then HICs Borra Borra taught me that, what I consider a lot of creams, actually smoothen and enrich tobaccos without turning anything into pudding. Hence the rest of this recipe. The Vienna and Vanilla enrich the dominant flavour - Gold Ducat - nicely.
> 
> The result is a nice *dark pipe tobacco, with a smoky finish and the dark chocolate aftertaste*. It's a keeper for me.



hi @rogue zombie 

I would like to try this as I am a tobacco fan also, I know this stems back to 2016 so asking if you changed anything perhaps in this recipe since then ?

regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> I have tried a few *Cherry Tobaccos*. This is the first one I really like.
> 
> I taste a very light and mild tobacco with succulent and sunripe-sweet natural red cherry with the faintest of hint of floral. The black cherry (which I am not a big fan of) is still discernible as a backbone - I shall take it down to 0.5 % in the next iteration.
> 
> I steeped this for one month, but am sure it should be good to go after about 2 weeks.
> 
> *Sakura tobacco*



hi @Andre 

i know this is from 2016 but would like to try it, have you perhaps changed anything on the above recipe since then ?

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

vicTor said:


> hi @rogue zombie
> 
> I would like to try this as I am a tobacco fan also, I know this stems back to 2016 so asking if you changed anything perhaps in this recipe since then ?
> 
> regards




Also make sure INW hasn't altered the gold ducat since

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> hi @Andre
> 
> i know this is from 2016 but would like to try it, have you perhaps changed anything on the above recipe since then ?
> 
> regards


No, @vicTor, I have not changed it, but neither have I mixed it again, because I much prefer this recipe. The Sakura recipe has a more dominant black cherry taste. I prefer the softer red cherry taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> No, @vicTor, I have not changed it, but neither have I mixed it again, because I much prefer this recipe. The Sakura recipe has a more dominant black cherry taste. I prefer the softer red cherry taste.



thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

vicTor said:


> hi @rogue zombie
> 
> I would like to try this as I am a tobacco fan also, I know this stems back to 2016 so asking if you changed anything perhaps in this recipe since then ?
> 
> regards



Nope, it is still a regular of mine. I still make it the same way

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Also make sure INW hasn't altered the gold ducat since



Oh yes, I heard something about this @vicTor . I havent needed to restock it in awhile, but the Gold Ducat really is the star in this recipe.
If it has changed, then maybe find out if the actual flavour is different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

rogue zombie said:


> Oh yes, I heard something about this @vicTor . I havent needed to restock it in awhile, but the Gold Ducat really is the star in this recipe.
> If it has changed, then maybe find out if the actual flavour is different.



thanks @rogue zombie will do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> If you liked Da Vinci and have all the ingredients, and 4 to 6 weeks to spare, try this.
> 
> Based on DaVinci, but I wanted to make it more complex. The spicy Desert Ship plays nicely with the choc exhale of the Gold Ducati...
> 
> *Picasso V 3451 :/*
> 
> INW Gold Ducat 2%
> FA Perique Black 1%
> FA Desert Ship 0.5%
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1%
> CAP Custard V2 1%
> FA Brandy 2%
> INW Honey 0.5%
> 
> 70VG 4 - 6 weeks cure. I hated it at 2 weeks.


Made on 09/12/2017 and I must have forgotten about it.
Tried it again today. Very nice @rogue zombie. FA Desert Ship can get a bit much for me but in here it adds a nice touch.
Thanks. I will put this in my collection with your other artists

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> Made on 09/12/2017 and I must have forgotten about it.
> Tried it again today. Very nice @rogue zombie. FA Desert Ship can get a bit much for me but in here it adds a nice touch.
> Thanks. I will put this in my collection with your other artists



Lol... glad you like it.

I'm worried Gold Ducat has changed. I only have about 2mls left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... glad you like it.
> 
> I'm worried Gold Ducat has changed. I only have about 2mls left.


I made this with an old bottle as well so I dont know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Boba’s Bounty 

@ShaneW @BumbleBee @Silver @GregF @Viper_SA @Andre @Vapessa @RichJB @smilelykumeenit @Rob Fisher 

So - Firstly - A 30ml 0mg Bottle of Boba’s Bounty was organised through a Group Buy expertly carried out by @ShaneW - Thank You. 

In the interim - An Awesome Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm RDA had been received from @BumbleBee.

Secondly - the Specific Preparation Process for a 26/36 Alien Coil. 

The Flavour is Totally undefinable against any Profile description because there really isn’t one - and that I believe is the magic around this VG Based Tobacco eLiquid. 

The inhale off the Dead Rabbit SQ RDA - for me - is a definite Delicate Suttle Sesame - Roasted Cashew Nut - slight Almond Honey Brittle which layers your entire palette.

Various Vape temperatures definitely impact upon the Flavour intensity - which makes this eLiquid so easy to work with because it can handle a wide range of temperatures. 

The exhale celebrates that gentle Tobacco Flavour - instead of a dense Cigar/Pipe Tobacco. 

And then you vape and vape and vape and vape and........... Really - Frikken Amazing. 

*The Build* 
Dead Rabbit SQ 22 - Boba’s Bounty
RDA - Single Coil Build 
Wire : Ni80 
Type : Alien
@smilelykumeenit 
Gauge : 3 x 26Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.1mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : VO Tech Dagger 80W
Ohms : 0.24
Watts : 45 to 55
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : Boba’ Bounty
eJuice Mix : VG Based eLiquid
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 27/02/2018
Steeped : 4 Weeks

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> Taking into account some suggestions by @method1 and @rogue zombie, this recipe, me not liking Black Cherry in a tobacco, a bit of my own initiative and experimenting some, I mixed my ultimate Cherry Tobacco. Light and airy with an authentic red cherry fruit taste and for me the perfect balance between tobacco and fruit. In the Borkum Riff tradition I present to you:
> 
> *Ultimate Cherry Tobacco*
> INW Gold Ducat 2 %
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
> INW Cherry 0.6 %
> TFA Cherry Blossom 0.5 %
> 
> Two days to a week of curing should be more than enough for this one.



making this tonight !!

I cant wait to try it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> making this tonight !!
> 
> I cant wait to try it


Hope you like it @vicTor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> Hope you like it @vicTor.



shucks @Andre , I totally forgot to check on the Gold Ducat change with Blck, dammit 

oh well, too late, have the concentrates now so will make it none the less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Looks like we may have the same problem @vicTor , I also have the new Gold Ducat , but also going to go for it and hope that it is at least a reasonable rendition of @Andre recipy. As soon as I can that is. Please give feedback once yours has steeped, maybe I will not have mixed by then and a heads up will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Looks like we may have the same problem @vicTor , I also have the new Gold Ducat , but also going to go for it and hope that it is at least a reasonable rendition of @Andre recipy. As soon as I can that is. Please give feedback once yours has steeped, maybe I will not have mixed by then and a heads up will be appreciated.



will do @Room Fogger , not that I would know the difference ...lol

on another note, vaped a few mills of that Rodeo earlier, since it has now been 7 days, can concur with you on that earth taste, but I think with another week or so I know I'm going to like it a lot, thanks for letting me have some !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> will do @Room Fogger , not that I would know the difference ...lol
> 
> on another note, vaped a few mills of that Rodeo earlier, since it has now been 7 days, can concur with you on that earth taste, but I think with another week or so I know I'm going to like it a lot, thanks for letting me have some !!


Absolute pleasure, was sure you were going to like it. After the next week you will appreciate it, for sure. These days it's my before sleep vape in the Siren, and I'm nearly through my first 50 mls, luckily there is some more steeping. @method1 created a winner here. Will definately be investing in another one shot for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Andre said:


> No, @vicTor, I have not changed it, but neither have I mixed it again, because I much prefer this recipe. The Sakura recipe has a more dominant black cherry taste. I prefer the softer red cherry taste.


Also on my to do list if I manage this DIY thing. Sounds fantastic! 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> Also on my to do list if I manage this DIY thing. Sounds fantastic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Once you start DIY you can't stop.  The hole is deep, but the rewards are great. I cannot wait to really start mixing again properly, limited to one shots at this stage for obvious reasons. But I guarantee you won't be sorry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> will do @Room Fogger , not that I would know the difference ...lol
> 
> on another note, vaped a few mills of that Rodeo earlier, since it has now been 7 days, can concur with you on that earth taste, but I think with another week or so I know I'm going to like it a lot, thanks for letting me have some !!





Room Fogger said:


> Absolute pleasure, was sure you were going to like it. After the next week you will appreciate it, for sure. These days it's my before sleep vape in the Siren, and I'm nearly through my first 50 mls, luckily there is some more steeping. @method1 created a winner here. Will definately be investing in another one shot for sure.



Rodeo is an absolute winner for me. The longer it steeps, the more it tastes like a real pipe tobacco. Now resides permanently in my e-pipe.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Rodeo is an absolute winner for me. The longer it steeps, the more it tastes like a real pipe tobacco. Now resides permanently in my e-pipe.


Great setup you have there @Andre , my Siren will soon be permanently residing here, just had to rebuild with a higher resistance coil, and will be trying the combo this weekend.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Andre said:


> Rodeo is an absolute winner for me. The longer it steeps, the more it tastes like a real pipe tobacco. Now resides permanently in my e-pipe.



nice e-pipe @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Great setup you have there @Andre , my Siren will soon be permanently residing here, just had to rebuild with a higher resistance coil, and will be trying the combo this weekend.
> View attachment 127996



yours also looking good there @Room Fogger like the improvised stand for it ....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> making this tonight !!
> 
> I cant wait to try it



Hi @Andre i mixed this cherry up on 04/04, tried a few mills today (3 days later) and just to tell you, all I'm getting is the cherry, no tobacco at all. So, either it still needs to steep much much longer, or the Gold Ducat (2018 version) is too weak.

what would your thoughts be please ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> Hi @Andre i mixed this cherry up on 04/04, tried a few mills today (3 days later) and just to tell you, all I'm getting is the cherry, no tobacco at all. So, either it still needs to steep much much longer, or the Gold Ducat (2018 version) is too weak.
> 
> what would your thoughts be please ?
> 
> regards


Could be the new Gold Ducat, I still have the original formulation. Maybe add a bit of a strong tobacco like INW Black for Pipe or the like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

vicTor said:


> Hi @Andre i mixed this cherry up on 04/04, tried a few mills today (3 days later) and just to tell you, all I'm getting is the cherry, no tobacco at all. So, either it still needs to steep much much longer, or the Gold Ducat (2018 version) is too weak.
> 
> what would your thoughts be please ?
> 
> regards


@vicTor its the new gold ducat ... I’m having the same problem. Last batch used old formula

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

incredible_hullk said:


> @vicTor its the new gold ducat ... I’m having the same problem. Last batch used old formula



thanks but what is new recipe, 3% ducat ?

and they warned me, dammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

vicTor said:


> thanks but what is new recipe, 3% ducat ?
> 
> and they warned me, dammit


Tried increasing and it didn’t help... I get more fruity vibe from the new one .. old one had better balance bet prunes etc and tobacco

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Hi Everyone

I have 2 x questions.
I am looking for a Chocolate tobacco, I have seen a couple and they seem to contain Gold Ducat, which I have read is an issue now.

Also the Rum and maple mix on this thread, does anyone mix it regularly? I want to buy the ingredients but want some input. I am currently using the Vapucco R&R and I am loving it.
New to DIY and it is like planning to have children if not worse.

This thread so far is gold.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have 2 x questions.
> I am looking for a Chocolate tobacco, I have seen a couple and they seem to contain Gold Ducat, which I have read is an issue now.
> 
> Also the Rum and maple mix on this thread, does anyone mix it regularly? I want to buy the ingredients but want some input. I am currently using the Vapucco R&R and I am loving it.
> New to DIY and it is like planning to have children if not worse.
> 
> This thread so far is gold.


I think it also contains gold ducat, so problem again. @Andre suggested that you add some Inawera Black for pipe or a strong tobacco to it as well, the new formulation is a lot weaker it seems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I think it also contains gold ducat, so problem again. @Andre suggested that you add some Inawera Black for pipe or a strong tobacco to it as well, the new formulation is a lot weaker it seems.



hi all, yes hold back on the Gold Ducat, or rework the recipe, it is very weak, in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hi all, yes hold back on the Gold Ducat, or rework the recipe, it is very weak, in my opinion


Thanks for the feedback on taste, we are going to have to play around with this one as I need a rum and maple, not going to just have Rodeo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

hi,

could any of the tobacco fundi's please advise some tobacco recipes which need minimal to no steeping ?

is there even such a thing ? any suggestions will be most welcome

@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

vicTor said:


> hi,
> 
> could any of the tobacco fundi's please advise some tobacco recipes which need minimal to no steeping ?
> 
> is there even such a thing ? any suggestions will be most welcome
> 
> @Ruwaid



Fear's Cardinal is good to go after a day or so and is my favourite RY4 juice. And the bonus is that it just gets better, especially if you follow his suggestion and double the FLV tobacco %.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz

Hi FOrumites!
Can anyone recommend a Simple recipe thats good? Yeah its asking for a lot I know, But Ive bought too many concentrates just to chuck them later.

I really enjoy AM4A and have used that plus 7 leaves ultimate.

Im looking for a more realistic Tobacco profile, I was originally looking for that 'toasted' Camel or Marlboro flav, any recommendations?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GregF

Dietz said:


> Hi FOrumites!
> Can anyone recommend a Simple recipe thats good? Yeah its asking for a lot I know, But Ive bought too many concentrates just to chuck them later.
> 
> I really enjoy AM4A and have used that plus 7 leaves ultimate.
> 
> Im looking for a more realistic Tobacco profile, I was originally looking for that 'toasted' Camel or Marlboro flav, any recommendations?


If you looking for that toasted taste then you need to get some FLV Kentucky blend

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

GregF said:


> If you looking for that toasted taste then you need to get some FLV Kentucky blend
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Added to my BLCK vape cart

any recommendations on the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Dietz said:


> Added to my BLCK vape cart
> 
> any recommendations on the recipe?


Whenever I feel the need for a cigarette I enjoy Fear's Creamy Cuban. I add 0.5% FA Black Fire for extra smokiness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Dietz said:


> Added to my BLCK vape cart
> 
> any recommendations on the recipe?


Have a look at Arctic Queen also by Fear.
I make it just with the cured and Kentucky and call it Queen

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Kentucky blend on its own is also good

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

GregF said:


> Kentucky blend on its own is also good
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



hi, R75.00 for 10ml's wow - what percentage do you recommend just mixing it alone ?

regards


----------



## Dietz

GregF said:


> Kentucky blend on its own is also good
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I really enjoyed AM4A on its own, I think I will do one like this:
AM4A
kentuckey blend
black fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> I really enjoyed AM4A on its own, I think I will do one like this:
> AM4A
> kentuckey blend
> black fire



hi, I also have AM4A as and ADV on its own, love it, tell me, what percentage you mixing it up at ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> hi, R75.00 for 10ml's wow - what percentage do you recommend just mixing it alone ?
> 
> regards


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/497535

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

vicTor said:


> hi, I also have AM4A as and ADV on its own, love it, tell me, what percentage you mixing it up at ?


I like it at 6% for Single mix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> I like it at 6% for Single mix



cool, also doing 6%, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Just a heads up. @Andre , I had some forgotten Davinci , that I discovered today after a steep of 11 months in a dark place, and it is just si damn good, infact, brilliant . Definitely going to mix another 200 ml over the weekend and just leave it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

vicTor said:


> hi all, yes hold back on the Gold Ducat, or rework the recipe, it is very weak, in my opinion



Seems to be a recurring theme with Inw. They have basically killed all their good flavours. Like Concrete and Wayne, I'm done with Inw. I will finish what I have but will not restock any of their flavours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

I have tried coffees and Tobaccos with only failure in the past. I later found AM4A and thats the closest to acceptable Tobacco that I managed to get with my DIY.

I am getting ready now to mix the below recipe, Can you guys please give me some indication if this will work or not? Thanks!!
WOW the Kentucky Blend is Daaark!!!

I know the single flav recommendations are as follow:
AM4A @ 6% (My Preference)
Kentucky Blend @ 4% (recommendation @Andre )

So Im thinking:
(INW) AM4A @ 4%
(FLV) Kentuckey blend @ 2.5%

I like the sweetness that AM4A has to counter the 'Dry' mouth feel of tobaccos (Ive tried 7 leaves Ultimate and found it VERY Dry), So does this look like a good one? any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> I have tried coffees and Tobaccos with only failure in the past. I later found AM4A and thats the closest to acceptable Tobacco that I managed to get with my DIY.
> 
> I am getting ready now to mix the below recipe, Can you guys please give me some indication if this will work or not? Thanks!!
> WOW the Kentucky Blend is Daaark!!!
> 
> I know the single flav recommendations are as follow:
> AM4A @ 6% (My Preference)
> Kentucky Blend @ 4% (recommendation @Andre )
> 
> So Im thinking:
> (INW) AM4A @ 4%
> (FLV) Kentuckey blend @ 2.5%
> 
> I like the sweetness that AM4A has to counter the 'Dry' mouth feel of tobaccos (Ive tried 7 leaves Ultimate and found it VERY Dry), So does this look like a good one? any suggestions?


That sounds good for your taste. The Kentucky should add some depth and a bit of toasted character. Give it a go. And let us know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> I have tried coffees and Tobaccos with only failure in the past. I later found AM4A and thats the closest to acceptable Tobacco that I managed to get with my DIY.
> 
> I am getting ready now to mix the below recipe, Can you guys please give me some indication if this will work or not? Thanks!!
> WOW the Kentucky Blend is Daaark!!!
> 
> I know the single flav recommendations are as follow:
> AM4A @ 6% (My Preference)
> Kentucky Blend @ 4% (recommendation @Andre )
> 
> So Im thinking:
> (INW) AM4A @ 4%
> (FLV) Kentuckey blend @ 2.5%
> 
> I like the sweetness that AM4A has to counter the 'Dry' mouth feel of tobaccos (Ive tried 7 leaves Ultimate and found it VERY Dry), So does this look like a good one? any suggestions?



hi @Dietz I recently got some Kentucky Blend and loving it, mixing it solo at 4%, love it

keen on your or Andre's idea of mixing am4a and the kentucky, please let me know how it turns out

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

vicTor said:


> hi @Dietz I recently got some Kentucky Blend and loving it, mixing it solo at 4%, love it
> 
> keen on your or Andre's idea of mixing am4a and the kentucky, please let me know how it turns out
> 
> regards


Well I liked AM4A but needed something More "Toasted Tobaccoey", @GregF suggested The Kentucky and I read up on @Andre 's notes and recommendations on using it, So this will definitely be a Team Effort thing 

Thanks Will keep you posted on how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Count me in on the feedbackon this please, starting to love the tobaccos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

hi @Andre apologies if this has been discussed somewhere already, if so please point me to it, but the question is that I note there is a 7 Leaves (INW) and there is a 7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) ?

since great success lately on the Kentucky Blend I want to try the 7 Leaves, but now stumped as to which one

regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

vicTor said:


> hi @Andre apologies if this has been discussed somewhere already, if so please point me to it, but the question is that I note there is a 7 Leaves (INW) and there is a 7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) ?
> 
> since great success lately on the Kentucky Blend I want to try the 7 Leaves, but now stumped as to which one
> 
> regards


I have only tried the FA 7 Leaves Ultimate as a standalone. My notes here - and just below that post are notes from @RichJB.
I thinks @GregF has used INW 7 Leaves and might have some thoughts on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Another stupid Question... What does HIC mean? Ive seen it around the DIY Sections but have felt too stupid to ask.

"I think HIC's Notes......"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Dietz said:


> Another stupid Question... What does HIC mean? Ive seen it around the DIY Sections but have felt too stupid to ask.
> 
> "I think HIC's Notes......"


Head in clouds, its actually a she and she is seen as a master mixologist on Redditt. She has done a couple of really good recipies.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Dietz said:


> Another stupid Question... What does HIC mean? Ive seen it around the DIY Sections but have felt too stupid to ask.
> 
> "I think HIC's Notes......"





Room Fogger said:


> Head in clouds, its actually a she and she is seen as a master mixologist on Redditt. She has done a couple of really good recipies.



Not stupid at all! I just learnt something new!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> Not stupid at all! I just learnt something new!


Agree, there is no such thing as a stupid question. I only know of it because of a casual comment made in one piece I was reading.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> Head in clouds, its actually a she and she is seen as a master mixologist on Redditt. She has done a couple of really good recipies.



Vanilla lime cheesecake ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Vanilla lime cheesecake ftw


Link please, I have been looking for a lime type cheesecake, and a bit of vanilla cannot be bad in the mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> Head in clouds, its actually a she and she is seen as a master mixologist on Redditt. She has done a couple of really good recipies.


Actually on Vaping Underground, not Reddit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Actually on Vaping Underground, not Reddit.


My mistake, I think you are right. Thanks for correcting me @Andre . My MF Cofee was delivered, cannot wait to mix your recipies this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

vicTor said:


> hi @Andre apologies if this has been discussed somewhere already, if so please point me to it, but the question is that I note there is a 7 Leaves (INW) and there is a 7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) ?
> 
> since great success lately on the Kentucky Blend I want to try the 7 Leaves, but now stumped as to which one
> 
> regards





Andre said:


> I have only tried the FA 7 Leaves Ultimate as a standalone. My notes here - and just below that post are notes from @RichJB.
> I thinks @GregF has used INW 7 Leaves and might have some thoughts on it.



I have used it yes, and I prefer it to FA 7 Leaves.
INW 7 Leaves is not as sweet as FA 7 Leaves. It is a little bit more bitter with the Perique and Latakia still there. Dark and smokey.
I know after @Viper_SA tried it he never went back to FA 7 Leaves.
I still use both though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

GregF said:


> I have used it yes, and I prefer it to FA 7 Leaves.
> INW 7 Leaves is not as sweet as FA 7 Leaves. It is a little bit more bitter with the Perique and Latakia still there. Dark and smokey.
> I know after @Viper_SA tried it he never went back to FA 7 Leaves.
> I still use both though.



thanks @GregF then I would prefer the less sweet one being the INW, but recently had an issue with the INW Gold Ducat so a little weary with INW now

what percentage would you recommend the INW 7 Leaves to be mixed at ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

vicTor said:


> thanks @GregF then I would prefer the less sweet one being the INW, but recently had an issue with the INW Gold Ducat so a little weary with INW now
> 
> what percentage would you recommend the INW 7 Leaves to be mixed at ?


3% should do it.
Have a look here for @Viper_SA 
7 Guns where I sub FA 7 Leaves for INW at the same % and 7 Guns V2. Both are keepers for me.
Wyatt Earp V2 and Wyatt Earp are also both in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

GregF said:


> 3% should do it.
> Have a look here for @Viper_SA
> 7 Guns where I sub FA 7 Leaves for INW at the same % and 7 Guns V2. Both are keepers for me.
> Wyatt Earp V2 and Wyatt Earp are also both in my rotation.



thanks !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki

Hi guys,
Im searching for mild/smooth tobacco and honey recipe. Does anyone have one to share? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Room Fogger said:


> Link please, I have been looking for a lime type cheesecake, and a bit of vanilla cannot be bad in the mix


Here you go @Room Fogger. After reading through the thread at the time I went for 2.5% Cheesecake and 1.0% Lime. First mixed this up in January 2017 - still one of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> Here you go @Room Fogger. After reading through the thread at the time I went for 2.5% Cheesecake and 1.0% Lime. First mixed this up in January 2017 - still one of my favourites.


Thanks @Andre , going to give it a try. Looks like a definately daily driver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

goki said:


> Hi guys,
> Im searching for mild/smooth tobacco and honey recipe. Does anyone have one to share?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Whatever you do @goki don't try the FW Honey Wood Tobacco concentrate.
I think I still have 10ml (less one drop) in the back shelf somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GregF said:


> Whatever you do @goki don't try the FW Honey Wood Tobacco concentrate.
> I think I still have 10ml (less one drop) in the back shelf somewhere.


Dam, I think I may have bought this to test, do you turn green if you vape it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, I think I may have bought this to test, do you turn green if you vape it?


To be honest I did not experimented THAT much with it as the first time I tasted it I think I did turn green.
It has a very sharp honey and wood aroma and a very overpowering honey and wood taste.
If you look like the Hulk or Shrek and that is your thing, then you might actually enjoy it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, I think I may have bought this to test, do you turn green if you vape it?


 I have absolutely no idea what I am doing, I bought it as well with my first order but couldn't find any real recipes so it has been standing as well.
So not having any idea what I am doing I put this together, but I am to scared to open it never mind vape it. Will test at 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GregF said:


> To be honest I did not experimented THAT much with it as the first time I tasted it I think I did turn green.
> It has a very sharp honey and wood aroma and a very overpowering honey and wood taste.
> If you look like the Hulk or Shrek and that is your thing, then you might actually enjoy it.


Going to have to try it if I have it, what is the worst that can happen?Maybe I can do a drop in a liter of pg/vg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> I have absolutely no idea what I am doing, I bought it as well with my first order but couldn't find any real recipes so it has been standing as well.
> So not having any idea what I am doing I put this together, but I am to scared to open it never mind vape it. Will test at 2 weeks
> 
> View attachment 131262


Holy Macerell, 2%, you trying to move your suburb. I'll wait for you to test and then I'll go bury my bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

I have played around with FW Coumarin Pipe quite a bit and that is quite mild. Push up to 6 or 7% no problem.
I thought I would try the Coumarin Pipe with the Honey Wood thinking they were both sweet and it couldnt hurt.
Started off with Coumarin Pipe 5% and Honey Wood 0.5%. The Honey Wood was overpowering the Coumarin.
Ended up with Coumarin Pipe 7% and Honey Wood 0.1% and the Honey Wood still overpowered the Coumarin.
Thats where I gave up.
I remember seeing some recipes with FW Honey Wood at 4,5,6%. Maybe thats what it needs but I never got there.
Let me know how far you get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GregF said:


> I have played around with FW Coumarin Pipe quite a bit and that is quite mild. Push up to 6 or 7% no problem.
> I thought I would try the Coumarin Pipe with the Honey Wood thinking they were both sweet and it couldnt hurt.
> Started off with Coumarin Pipe 5% and Honey Wood 0.5%. The Honey Wood was overpowering the Coumarin.
> Ended up with Coumarin Pipe 7% and Honey Wood 0.1% and the Honey Wood still overpowered the Coumarin.
> Thats where I gave up.
> I remember seeing some recipes with FW Honey Wood at 4,5,6%. Maybe thats what it needs but I never got there.
> Let me know how far you get.


All of a sudden I'm scared

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

Room Fogger said:


> All of a sudden I'm scared


Dont get disheartened. I might have a batch that is off or something, maybe it just doesn't agree with me, maybe it doesn't go with Coumarin Pipe, maybe, maybe, maybe....... We will never know until we get a second opinion, and you have drawn the lucky card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GregF said:


> Dont get disheartened. I might have a batch that is off or something, maybe it just doesn't agree with me, maybe it doesn't go with Coumarin Pipe, maybe, maybe, maybe....... We will never know until we get a second opinion, and you have drawn the lucky card.


Eh eh, no no no no no, @Cornelius gets the honor, he's already mixed saved by my slowness, enjoying life as a sloth in this instance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Room Fogger said:


> Eh eh, no no no no no, @Cornelius gets the honor, he's already mixed saved by my slowness, enjoying life as a sloth in this instance!


I opened ghe bottle last night. And it smells very very very Honey! I love honey for instance the Vapebucco Honey is amazing. But the smell on this. Lol
Will give it to 21 days before I try. But don't have to much hope for the mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> I opened ghe bottle last night. And it smells very very very Honey! I love honey for instance the Vapebucco Honey is amazing. But the smell on this. Lol
> Will give it to 21 days before I try. But don't have to much hope for the mix.


Please let us mere mortals know the verdict, and dibs on the blue BB should it not be so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> I have tried coffees and Tobaccos with only failure in the past. I later found AM4A and thats the closest to acceptable Tobacco that I managed to get with my DIY.
> 
> I am getting ready now to mix the below recipe, Can you guys please give me some indication if this will work or not? Thanks!!
> WOW the Kentucky Blend is Daaark!!!
> 
> I know the single flav recommendations are as follow:
> AM4A @ 6% (My Preference)
> Kentucky Blend @ 4% (recommendation @Andre )
> 
> So Im thinking:
> (INW) AM4A @ 4%
> (FLV) Kentuckey blend @ 2.5%
> 
> I like the sweetness that AM4A has to counter the 'Dry' mouth feel of tobaccos (Ive tried 7 leaves Ultimate and found it VERY Dry), So does this look like a good one? any suggestions?


 This has been very interesting, I did not like it very much the 1st two days as I could not really get the Kentucky Blend. This morning I get more of the Kentucky, So it seems like the steep improved it a bit. So my end verdict so far is that its not bad, but not that strong tobacco featuring that Im looking for. With that said, if you are looking for tobacco more on the AM4A side while being rounded off with a toasted tobacco in the back, this one might work for you

I still want to swap the % and see what that comes out to as Im looking for a more potent Kentucky profile rounded off with the AM4A. Will update on my next mix of this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> This has been very interesting, I did not like it very much the 1st two days as I could not really get the Kentucky Blend. This morning I get more of the Kentucky, So it seems like the steep improved it a bit. So my end verdict so far is that its not bad, but not that strong tobacco featuring that Im looking for. With that said, if you are looking for tobacco more on the AM4A side while being rounded off with a toasted tobacco in the back, this one might work for you
> 
> I still want to swap the % and see what that comes out to as Im looking for a more potent Kentucky profile rounded off with the AM4A. Will update on my next mix of this one.


AM4A is potent. I would try it at a lower percentage. My favourite AM4A recipe is below. It still retains the essential AM4A character even at that low percentage. Most of the other stuff is for more of a tobacco taste and to make it less sweet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Andre said:


> AM4A is potent. I would try it at a lower percentage. My favourite AM4A recipe is below. It still retains the essential AM4A character even at that low percentage. Most of the other stuff is for more of a tobacco taste and to make it less sweet.
> 
> View attachment 131470


Thanks @Andre so what would your % be if you where mixing this based on what Ive noted about it. I can definitely taste that the Kentucky is the profile Im looking for.

This mix was:
AM4A @ 4.5%
Kentucky blend @ 2.5%

For some reason I think the last AM4A I used was not from INW, but I cannot find another brand or remember the brand I used? In my mind this AM4A is Much stronger than the on I used initially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Andre so what would your % be if you where mixing this based on what Ive noted about it. I can definitely taste that the Kentucky is the profile Im looking for.
> 
> This mix was:
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> For some reason I think the last AM4A I used was not from INW, but I cannot find another brand or remember the brand I used? In my mind this AM4A is Much stronger than the on I used initially.


I probably would have tried AM4A at 2.0% or 1.5% with the Kentucky at 3.5% or 3.0%, considering what I could gleam of your taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jones

goki said:


> Hi guys,
> Im searching for mild/smooth tobacco and honey recipe. Does anyone have one to share?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk




tfa black honey at 5% 
bavarian cream at 3% .
very good but imho need some more tobacco and less honey


----------



## GSM500

goki said:


> Hi guys,
> Im searching for mild/smooth tobacco and honey recipe. Does anyone have one to share?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Try this one. Very mild, smooth and sweet.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2362405/Honey Cigar

Another sweet base for tobacco that I'm playing with is Molasses, its gotta dark, goopy, treacle taste to it that will go well with a lot of tobacco's. Any one have any recommendations? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

GSM500 said:


> Try this one. Very mild, smooth and sweet.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2362405/Honey Cigar
> 
> Another sweet base for tobacco that I'm playing with is Molasses, its gotta dark, goopy, treacle taste to it that will go well with a lot of tobacco's. Any one have any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Looks good, im surprised by the % that they use


----------



## GSM500

Dietz said:


> Looks good, im surprised by the % that they use


They are pretty potent. Don't need much for some good flavour. 

I have around 70 tobacco concentrates and out of all of them, three Flavorah's stand out, Cured, Kentucky Blend and Red Burley. I was never a fan of spending the extra bucks on expensive concentrates like these, but they are worth every penny. I'd like to get the other Flavorah Tobacco's but no one seems to be stocking them locally. I've bought all the ones that Blckvapour stocks. 

Cardinal and Holly Nilla Rillo are two great recipes you should try. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> They are pretty potent. Don't need much for some good flavour.
> 
> I have around 70 tobacco concentrates and out of all of them, three Flavorah's stand out, Cured, Kentucky Blend and Red Burley. I was never a fan of spending the extra bucks on expensive concentrates like these, but they are worth every penny. I'd like to get the other Flavorah Tobacco's but no one seems to be stocking them locally. I've bought all the ones that Blckvapour stocks.
> 
> Cardinal and Holly Nilla Rillo are two great recipes you should try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


My Cardinal tester is steeping! The Holy Nilla Rillo sounds interesting. Is there a link to the recipy or is it private?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Room Fogger said:


> My Cardinal tester is steeping! The Holy Nilla Rillo sounds interesting. Is there a link to the recipy or is it private?


Sure, here it is. Really good cigar flavour. 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/51197#holy_nilla_rillo_by_killacode

In my Cardinal I swapped Cured Tobacco for the Kentucky Blend. Not a major difference, just a little adjustment for me. The Holy Holy Grail RY4 is amazing. Unfortunately not so hot on higher nic for when I MTL, the buttery note gets lost for me. But this rocks in an RDA @ 3mg

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Sure, here it is. Really good cigar flavour.
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/51197#holy_nilla_rillo_by_killacode
> 
> In my Cardinal I swapped Cured Tobacco for the Kentucky Blend. Not a major difference, just a little adjustment for me. The Holy Holy Grail RY4 is amazing. Unfortunately not so hot on higher nic for when I MTL, the buttery note gets lost for me. But this rocks in an RDA @ 3mg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link, hope to be able to maybe mix this weekend. Maybe I can do this one, rule 1 permitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

last month mixed up 30ml's Gold Ducat (INW) new version at 7%, more out of frustration than anything else

today found it after forgetting about it for a month, cracked it open and to my pleasant surprise turned out very nice !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Andre so what would your % be if you where mixing this based on what Ive noted about it. I can definitely taste that the Kentucky is the profile Im looking for.
> 
> This mix was:
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> For some reason I think the last AM4A I used was not from INW, but I cannot find another brand or remember the brand I used? In my mind this AM4A is Much stronger than the on I used initially.


I mixed up the following batches:
V2
AM4A @ 4.5%
Kentucky blend @ 2.5%

V3
AM4A @ 1%
Kentucky blend @ 6%

V2 was still a bit too high on the AM4A with alot of sweetness and V3 is definitely closer to what Im looking for but not full enough on the tobacco profile.

SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.

@Andre ,@vicTor, @GregF, @Room Fogger, @Cornelius, @GSM500

I would pay what it cost you to make if you can make me a recommended single flavor in 10ml of your top 4 Tobacco concentrates that you would recommend, I will also pay the courier cost.

I have been searching for a tobacco that matches my taste, And so far the closes I have been has been the TWISP QUE TOBACCO pods, that genuinely tastes like a tobacco, an old school pipe tobacco almost like a rum and maple. So Im looking for something similar, or as close to decent pipe tobacco or strong tobacco like a camel or Marlboro.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> last month mixed up 30ml's Gold Ducat (INW) new version at 7%, more out of frustration than anything else
> 
> today found it after forgetting about it for a month, cracked it open and to my pleasant surprise turned out very nice !!


How is the new version marked? 

I have Gold Ducat that I bought from blckvapour.co.za in November 2017 so it's about 6 to 7 months old.

I'd like to know if I have the new or old version and how they differ. 

Mine is pretty good, smooth with a chocolate and smoke prune kinda aftertaste. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Dietz said:


> I mixed up the following batches:
> V2
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> V3
> AM4A @ 1%
> Kentucky blend @ 6%
> 
> V2 was still a bit too high on the AM4A with alot of sweetness and V3 is definitely closer to what Im looking for but not full enough on the tobacco profile.
> 
> SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
> I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.
> 
> @Andre ,@vicTor, @GregF, @Room Fogger, @Cornelius, @GSM500
> 
> I would pay what it cost you to make if you can make me a recommended single flavor in 10ml of your top 4 Tobacco concentrates that you would recommend, I will also pay the courier cost.
> 
> I have been searching for a tobacco that matches my taste, And so far the closes I have been has been the TWISP QUE TOBACCO pods, that genuinely tastes like a tobacco, an old school pipe tobacco almost like a rum and maple. So Im looking for something similar, or as close to decent pipe tobacco or strong tobacco like a camel or Marlboro.
> 
> Thanks



honored that I'm in the list, but as a newbie myself wont be able to help out here much ...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> How is the new version marked?
> 
> I have Gold Ducat that I bought from blckvapour.co.za in November 2017 so it's about 6 to 7 months old.
> 
> I'd like to know if I have the new or old version and how they differ.
> 
> Mine is pretty good, smooth with a chocolate and smoke prune kinda aftertaste.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



hi, only purchased mine this year April

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> I mixed up the following batches:
> V2
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> V3
> AM4A @ 1%
> Kentucky blend @ 6%
> 
> V2 was still a bit too high on the AM4A with alot of sweetness and V3 is definitely closer to what Im looking for but not full enough on the tobacco profile.
> 
> SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
> I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.
> 
> @Andre ,@vicTor, @GregF, @Room Fogger, @Cornelius, @GSM500
> 
> I would pay what it cost you to make if you can make me a recommended single flavor in 10ml of your top 4 Tobacco concentrates that you would recommend, I will also pay the courier cost.
> 
> I have been searching for a tobacco that matches my taste, And so far the closes I have been has been the TWISP QUE TOBACCO pods, that genuinely tastes like a tobacco, an old school pipe tobacco almost like a rum and maple. So Im looking for something similar, or as close to decent pipe tobacco or strong tobacco like a camel or Marlboro.
> 
> Thanks


PM me your details and preferred nic strength.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Dietz said:


> I mixed up the following batches:
> V2
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> V3
> AM4A @ 1%
> Kentucky blend @ 6%
> 
> V2 was still a bit too high on the AM4A with alot of sweetness and V3 is definitely closer to what Im looking for but not full enough on the tobacco profile.
> 
> SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
> I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.
> 
> @Andre ,@vicTor, @GregF, @Room Fogger, @Cornelius, @GSM500
> 
> I would pay what it cost you to make if you can make me a recommended single flavor in 10ml of your top 4 Tobacco concentrates that you would recommend, I will also pay the courier cost.
> 
> I have been searching for a tobacco that matches my taste, And so far the closes I have been has been the TWISP QUE TOBACCO pods, that genuinely tastes like a tobacco, an old school pipe tobacco almost like a rum and maple. So Im looking for something similar, or as close to decent pipe tobacco or strong tobacco like a camel or Marlboro.
> 
> Thanks


INW Am4a has a little citrus/floral note which is probably putting you off.
Have you played around with Virginia and/or Burley. Those two make a big difference in a mix.
INW DNB also played a big part with me when I started with the tobaccos.
Have you tried Mr Hardwicks Rodeo Oneshot. That has NET in it and is quite good.
I have a huge tobacco selection in my rotation which has kept me going for a while now but the closest and best to a true tobacco has been the ones with NET in them. In fact now down the line after all this time off the cigs they get a bit harsh sometimes.
You can PM me your details if you want and I will see if I can put some of my rotation into a shipment to CT but I am sure @Andre will have something that will tickle your fancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Dietz said:


> I mixed up the following batches:
> V2
> AM4A @ 4.5%
> Kentucky blend @ 2.5%
> 
> V3
> AM4A @ 1%
> Kentucky blend @ 6%
> 
> V2 was still a bit too high on the AM4A with alot of sweetness and V3 is definitely closer to what Im looking for but not full enough on the tobacco profile.
> 
> SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
> I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.
> 
> @Andre ,@vicTor, @GregF, @Room Fogger, @Cornelius, @GSM500
> 
> I would pay what it cost you to make if you can make me a recommended single flavor in 10ml of your top 4 Tobacco concentrates that you would recommend, I will also pay the courier cost.
> 
> I have been searching for a tobacco that matches my taste, And so far the closes I have been has been the TWISP QUE TOBACCO pods, that genuinely tastes like a tobacco, an old school pipe tobacco almost like a rum and maple. So Im looking for something similar, or as close to decent pipe tobacco or strong tobacco like a camel or Marlboro.
> 
> Thanks


I am honored that you would mention me as someone that can advise in this regard, thank you very much, but as per @vicTor , I am also just starting my journey with tobacco. All that I can say is that @Andre is most definately the one guy that can assist in this regard. 

Something that you can keep in the back of your mind is that I am starting to enjoy @method1 Mr Hardwics Rodeo One Shot. It has a earthy taste untill the 2 week mark, and then only gets better from there. My batch is now just over 1 month and it has now changed to a more pipey kind of taste, and is the most realistic tobacco that I am starting to enjoy more and more as my bedtime vape in my e-pipe with a Basal tank and think it is a 1.6 ohm coil. I think the fact that is a NET makes the difference in taste. 

Hope you get sorted and please let us mere mortals know what secret elixirs Andre shares with you. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> making this tonight !!
> 
> I cant wait to try it



anyway, after a 41 day steep, this Ultimate Cherry is actually not too bad ! 

tried it again this morning and havent been able to put it down today

initially thoughts were that the Gold Ducat was way too weak and wasnt enjoying it, but seems to have settled nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Andre said:


> PM me your details and preferred nic strength.


@Dietz please save some for me to test at the next vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

vicTor said:


> anyway, after a 41 day steep, this Ultimate Cherry is actually not too bad !
> 
> tried it again this morning and havent been able to put it down today
> 
> initially thoughts were that the Gold Ducat was way too weak and wasnt enjoying it, but seems to have settled nicely


Yep the longer steep needed for the new gold ducat it seems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

incredible_hullk said:


> Yep the longer steep needed for the new gold ducat it seems



also gold ducat alone at 7% is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> also gold ducat alone at 7% is amazing


Going to have to try that once I get mixing again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Going to have to try that once I get mixing again.



this is the extent of my mixing skills, one concentrate ....lol

give it a try, but needs long steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> this is the extent of my mixing skills, one concentrate ....lol
> 
> give it a try, but needs long steep


Better than mine, no concentrate because I sprain my brain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Dietz said:


> I mixed up the following batches:
> SO Before I give up completely with Tobaccos,* Can I please ask if I can buy a few mixed tobacco samples (10ml) from you experience Tobacco mixers*?
> I dont see a point in buying another concentrate related to tobacco if I dont know at least what some of them taste like.
> ..........
> Thanks


And Looky Looky what has arrived early Today! I am Flippen Stoked!!!

Once again, I would like to give a special shout out to @Andre for this amazing batch of tobaccos, This man... Eish, Im finding it difficult to even describe my gratitude. Andre notified me on Wednesday that he has mixed it all up and notified the courier for collection, and when I asked what the costs are that I owe, he tells me its a PIF, not Only is a master mixer whos always (and I mean Always) willing to help us, but this too?!?

Thanks a Mil @Andre, you truly are a Rockstar!! Thank you Sir!


I will wait for steep dates and start tasting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius

Dietz said:


> And Looky Looky what has arrived early Today! I am Flippen Stoked!!!
> 
> Once again, I would like to give a special shout out to @Andre for this amazing batch of tobaccos, This man... Eish, Im finding it difficult to even describe my gratitude. Andre notified me on Wednesday that he has mixed it all up and notified the courier for collection, and when I asked what the costs are that I owe, he tells me its a PIF, not Only is a master mixer whos always (and I mean Always) willing to help us, but this too?!?
> 
> Thanks a Mil @Andre, you truly are a Rockstar!! Thank you Sir!
> 
> 
> I will wait for steep dates and start tasting
> View attachment 132344



Goodness That is a blessing!!!
Big up's to @Andre, you are a legend!

Please tell me that Blackbird is a "possible" mix ( Meaning us mortals can attempt it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Dietz said:


> And Looky Looky what has arrived early Today! I am Flippen Stoked!!!
> 
> Once again, I would like to give a special shout out to @Andre for this amazing batch of tobaccos, This man... Eish, Im finding it difficult to even describe my gratitude. Andre notified me on Wednesday that he has mixed it all up and notified the courier for collection, and when I asked what the costs are that I owe, he tells me its a PIF, not Only is a master mixer whos always (and I mean Always) willing to help us, but this too?!?
> 
> Thanks a Mil @Andre, you truly are a Rockstar!! Thank you Sir!
> 
> 
> I will wait for steep dates and start tasting
> View attachment 132344


Kudos to @Andre !!
@Dietz I hope u will save some for me to sample at the vape meet meet month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Big Big Thumbs up to @Andre

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Dietz said:


> And Looky Looky what has arrived early Today! I am Flippen Stoked!!!
> 
> Once again, I would like to give a special shout out to @Andre for this amazing batch of tobaccos, This man... Eish, Im finding it difficult to even describe my gratitude. Andre notified me on Wednesday that he has mixed it all up and notified the courier for collection, and when I asked what the costs are that I owe, he tells me its a PIF, not Only is a master mixer whos always (and I mean Always) willing to help us, but this too?!?
> 
> Thanks a Mil @Andre, you truly are a Rockstar!! Thank you Sir!
> 
> 
> I will wait for steep dates and start tasting
> View attachment 132344


Lucky Boy, looks amazing. Enjoy it

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Goodness That is a blessing!!!
> Big up's to @Andre, you are a legend!
> 
> Please tell me that Blackbird is a "possible" mix ( Meaning us mortals can attempt it)


That is Witchers Brew Blackbird, which has a NET base. I have tried to remix it, but not even close. Same with Tarks Select Reserve Matador.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

Andre said:


> That is Witchers Brew Blackbird, which has a NET base. I have tried to remix it, but not even close. Same with Tarks Select Reserve Matador.


Can or rather should I ask what you paid?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Can or rather should I ask what you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Will have to look it up. Shall PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Kudos to @Andre !!
> @Dietz I hope u will save some for me to sample at the vape meet meet month.


The ones that passed steep will definitely be there, No wait! MIGHT be there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

yoh, enjoy @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cornelius said:


> Can or rather should I ask what you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Looked it up. Both imported. Final costs: Blackbird - R366 for 30ml. Matador - R226 for 30ml. Customs charges may vary from shipment to shipment.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Looked it up. Both imported. Final costs: Blackbird - R366 for 30ml. Matador - R226 for 30ml. Customs charges may vary from shipment to shipment.



Where did you order the Blackbird from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> Where did you order the Blackbird from?


ecigdo. com

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

cracked open a 2 week old 7 Leaves (FA) 4% just now, all I can say is

I LIKE !!!!!

tobacco's definitely my fav profile

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> cracked open a 2 week old 7 Leaves (FA) 4% just now, all I can say is
> 
> I LIKE !!!!!
> 
> tobacco's definitely my fav profile


Great news, I will do some as well, may just enjoy it as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, I will do some as well, may just enjoy it as well.



hi @Room Fogger not sure if I'm happy with the 4% since after a few mills I find it a tad weak, love the flavour but feel I need it just a little stronger, will bump it up and report back

if anyone else has some advice, will appreciate

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> hi @Room Fogger not sure if I'm happy with the 4% since after a few mills I find it a tad weak, love the flavour but feel I need it just a little stronger, will bump it up and report back
> 
> if anyone else has some advice, will appreciate
> 
> regards


Maybe I must try at 5% to see, it may be good for me, as I like Soho which is a very mild taste. But then I love Rodeo, nightly treat! What are you going to up it to? How do you perceive the weakness, is it a gradual drop or belly flop weak?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> hi @Room Fogger not sure if I'm happy with the 4% since after a few mills I find it a tad weak, love the flavour but feel I need it just a little stronger, will bump it up and report back
> 
> if anyone else has some advice, will appreciate
> 
> regards


Maybe try a bit of Jamaican Rum in it. 7 leaves is not bad but it is not great as a standalone for me and I have yet to see a recipe that makes it shine.

Maybe give this a go

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1529866/Simply tobacco


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe I must try at 5% to see, it may be good for me, as I like Soho which is a very mild taste. But then I love Rodeo, nightly treat! What are you going to up it to? How do you perceive the weakness, is it a gradual drop or belly flop weak?



look, as it is the first time I'm trying this, I went with 4%, made 20ml tester, it's nice but as I say just a tad weak, so will also do a 5% later tonight

I'm mixing the Gold Ducat at 7% and love that, but don't want to jump that high with the 7 Leaves

the rodeo is awesome right, I just can't ADV it, gunker of note, and I'm lazy ....lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> look, as it is the first time I'm trying this, I went with 4%, made 20ml tester, it's nice but as I say just a tad weak, so will also do a 5% later tonight
> 
> I'm mixing the Gold Ducat at 7% and love that, but don't want to jump that high with the 7 Leaves
> 
> the rodeo is awesome right, I just can't ADV it, gunker of note, and I'm lazy ....lol


Agree on the Rodeo, would be too much as a adv, but goes down very well with a coffee or cappuccino at night! Let me know, I will in all probability only be able to mix in two weeks time, rough weekends lying ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> Maybe try a bit of Jamaican Rum in it. 7 leaves is not bad but it is not great as a standalone for me and I have yet to see a recipe that makes it shine.
> 
> Maybe give this a go
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1529866/Simply tobacco
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



thanks for this @GSM500 

will have a look, nothing wrong with a bit of Rum, hey matey, aaaaaaarrrrr !

...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Maybe try a bit of Jamaican Rum in it. 7 leaves is not bad but it is not great as a standalone for me and I have yet to see a recipe that makes it shine.
> 
> Maybe give this a go
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1529866/Simply tobacco
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank for the link, I think I must give it a try soon. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Have any of you tobacco wiz kid's tried Chef's Special Sauce - 420 Happy Tobacco?

It's honey based and probably has an NET component , but man-Oman, I wanna know what that tobacco could be. If anyone has any ideas please let me know.

For those tobacco lovers that don't know it, it's an absolute must...... In a subjective way of course. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

have not tried it, searching for it right now !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> have not tried it, searching for it right now !


This is it

http://eciggies.co.za/TCSS-420-Happy Tobacco-50ml-3mg?search=Happy 

You won't be disappointed! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Friep

I am a bit reluctant to buy a few tobacco flavours to make a good tobacco vape not sure if I will enjoy it. I had a test of some commercial tobacco juoce don't know what it was but what i picked up was it tasted like chewing a tobacco leave... And smelled like when you open a tobacco dryer. Any recipe that can get me in that direction? Any help would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> I am a bit reluctant to buy a few tobacco flavours to make a good tobacco vape not sure if I will enjoy it. I had a test of some commercial tobacco juoce don't know what it was but what i picked up was it tasted like chewing a tobacco leave... And smelled like when you open a tobacco dryer. Any recipe that can get me in that direction? Any help would be appreciated


Not sure which one you tried, I quite enjoy Vape Kings VK5, not too bold and quite a nice balance of caramel in it, so not overly sweet either. I tend to pull a @Silver on it with some Vapour Mountain Menthol combined with FA Arctic Menthol. A lot more rodust for me is Rodeo (one shot) and it is a winner, real pipe tobacco taste after a short 30 day steep. I believe this brings out the best in it, my treat at night before bed, and great. As for the exact profile you are chasing maybe one of the tobacco gurus can give more insight. Also enjoying Soho, but that is a light tobacco, and @vicTor has been playing around with some gold Ducat etc, maybe he can describe the profiles to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> Not sure which one you tried, I quite enjoy Vape Kings VK5, not too bold and quite a nice balance of caramel in it, so not overly sweet either. I tend to pull a @Silver on it with some Vapour Mountain Menthol combined with FA Arctic Menthol. A lot more rodust for me is Rodeo (one shot) and it is a winner, real pipe tobacco taste after a short 30 day steep. I believe this brings out the best in it, my treat at night before bed, and great. As for the exact profile you are chasing maybe one of the tobacco gurus can give more insight. Also enjoying Soho, but that is a light tobacco, and @vicTor has been playing around with some gold Ducat etc, maybe he can describe the profiles to you.


Thanks will have to taste those fa soho is on my list as I enjoy ry4double but more for the caramel. Inw golden ducat is good but it needs something and I haven't played with it further made a Chery cigar but had to sub but it turned out good single flavour tested it a bit to but not really hitting that spot for me but then I have no idea what that spot will be but I have been craving something tobaccoesh. I have tried tfa mild black a long time ago was a interesting pipe tobaco. And i got givted some tfa Cubano and tfa cigarello but haven't looked into them yet tfa Cubano as an interesting earthy kind of green taste if i could get a decent coffee that's not mf I would like to experiment with a combination of tfa cubano and some coffee flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Thanks will have to taste those fa soho is on my list as I enjoy ry4double but more for the caramel. Inw golden ducat is good but it needs something and I haven't played with it further made a Chery cigar but had to sub but it turned out good single flavour tested it a bit to but not really hitting that spot for me but then I have no idea what that spot will be but I have been craving something tobaccoesh. I have tried tfa mild black a long time ago was a interesting pipe tobaco. And i got givted some tfa Cubano and tfa cigarello but haven't looked into them yet tfa Cubano as an interesting earthy kind of green taste if i could get a decent coffee that's not mf I would like to experiment with a combination of tfa cubano and some coffee flavour.


The coffee idea got me sitting up, have been vaping a commercial one, TBCO Arabic Oasis, and it is stunning. Real Cofee taste as well, may be a natural extract. If you enjoy tfa RY4 double you will in all likelihood enjoy Soho. Single concentrate mix at 12%, have it as one of my Adv’s. Good luck in your quest, and please let us know what you find. Really try Rodeo, it is something else. I rate it 11 out of 10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> The coffee idea got me sitting up, have been vaping a commercial one, TBCO Arabic Oasis, and it is stunning. Real Cofee taste as well, may be a natural extract. If you enjoy tfa RY4 double you will in all likelihood enjoy Soho. Single concentrate mix at 12%, have it as one of my Adv’s. Good luck in your quest, and please let us know what you find. Really try Rodeo, it is something else. I rate it 11 out of 10.


Will definitely get the fa soho thanks.
Will definitely do that. The tfa cubanos earthy notes just feels like it might add something extra to a coffee but I haven't found a coffee that works for me and still reluctant to take the plunge and buy mf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Will definitely get the fa soho thanks.
> Will definitely do that. The tfa cubanos earthy notes just feels like it might add something extra to a coffee but I haven't found a coffee that works for me and still reluctant to take the plunge and buy mf


If will gladly pif you 5 mls of MF Cofee for research purposes if you want, just not sure on how to get it to you. You use so little that it will go a long way. I haven’t been out the Brits way for quite some time. Maybe if someone is going that way we can make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> If will gladly pif you 5 mls of MF Cofee for research purposes if you want, just not sure on how to get it to you. You use so little that it will go a long way. I haven’t been out the Brits way for quite some time. Maybe if someone is going that way we can make a plan.


Thank you that would be highly appreciated will definitely make a plan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Friep said:


> I am a bit reluctant to buy a few tobacco flavours to make a good tobacco vape not sure if I will enjoy it. I had a test of some commercial tobacco juoce don't know what it was but what i picked up was it tasted like chewing a tobacco leave... And smelled like when you open a tobacco dryer. Any recipe that can get me in that direction? Any help would be appreciated


Hi there I am new in the diy route and only started mixing 3 weeks ago.So I tried alot of the tobacco recipes and now they are busy steeping.So I should be able to give you feedback over a couple of weeks what they taste like.But take note I like MTL , 18mg

But like @Room Fogger said give Rodeo ago mine has steeped for two weeks now and still have two weeks to go and yes I have tried some and believe me its a awesome tobacco flavour and should be more awesome after two more weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Friep said:


> Will definitely get the fa soho thanks.
> Will definitely do that. The tfa cubanos earthy notes just feels like it might add something extra to a coffee but I haven't found a coffee that works for me and still reluctant to take the plunge and buy mf



Tastes do differ, but I can vouch for MF Coffee - pricy, but soooo much my type of coffee @Friep. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi there I am new in the diy route and only started mixing 3 weeks ago.So I tried alot of the tobacco recipes and now they are busy steeping.So I should be able to give you feedback over a couple of weeks what they taste like.But take note I like MTL , 18mg
> 
> But like @Room Fogger said give Rodeo ago mine has steeped for two weeks now and still have two weeks to go and yes I have tried some and believe me its a awesome tobacco flavour and should be more awesome after two more weeks.


It just gets better from here. You will experience tobacco heaven after a month!  Good luck with the next two weeks, but you are allowed to sample a bit. Just hope you’ve planned and allready have the next batch mixed for steeping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Room Fogger said:


> It just gets better from here. You will experience tobacco heaven after a month!  Good luck with the next two weeks, but you are allowed to sample a bit. Just hope you’ve planned and allready have the next batch mixed for steeping


 started next batch allready its just the waiting for the first batch that is killing me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

MrGSmokeFree said:


> started next batch allready its just the waiting for the first batch that is killing me


It’s really worth the wait. I think @vicTor will agree with that one as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I have been avoiding tobacco vapes, but I suppose I'll have to try this when I'm back in SA. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have been avoiding tobacco vapes, but I suppose I'll have to try this when I'm back in SA.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I was exactly the same @RenaldoRheeder , but in the back of the mind the tobacco “craving” was lurking, more from a need to know than from a need though. My biggest worry was that it could push me back to analogues. Was fortunate enough to talk to some tobacco vaping lovers and got assurance, as best as the could give, that it was not smoking and that I was missing out on a great part of vaping. Must say that once I took off it wAs like a new book that you start, you don’t want to put it down as it is a great read. 

You will love them, from Rodeo the dark wonder, to Morming Glory with if coffee and cookie profile. Prepare to be amazed, there are some great profiles out there, my nightly treat is now a tobacco in the Siren 2 MTL, amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Room Fogger said:


> I was exactly the same @RenaldoRheeder , but in the back of the mind the tobacco “craving” was lurking, more from a need to know than from a need though. My biggest worry was that it could push me back to analogues. Was fortunate enough to talk to some tobacco vaping lovers and got assurance, as best as the could give, that it was not smoking and that I was missing out on a great part of vaping. Must say that once I took off it wAs like a new book that you start, you don’t want to put it down as it is a great read.
> 
> You will love them, from Rodeo the dark wonder, to Morming Glory with if coffee and cookie profile. Prepare to be amazed, there are some great profiles out there, my nightly treat is now a tobacco in the Siren 2 MTL, amazing!


18 mg Tobacco juice in Siren 2 one word Heaven the only reason I never touched stinkies again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Not sure which one you tried, I quite enjoy Vape Kings VK5, not too bold and quite a nice balance of caramel in it, so not overly sweet either. I tend to pull a @Silver on it with some Vapour Mountain Menthol combined with FA Arctic Menthol. A lot more rodust for me is Rodeo (one shot) and it is a winner, real pipe tobacco taste after a short 30 day steep. I believe this brings out the best in it, my treat at night before bed, and great. As for the exact profile you are chasing maybe one of the tobacco gurus can give more insight. Also enjoying Soho, but that is a light tobacco, and @vicTor has been playing around with some gold Ducat etc, maybe he can describe the profiles to you.



hi guys, sorry for late reply, haven't had a chance to be here till now, all I can say is that tobacco flavours are definitely my profile, in fact I'm no longer vaping anything except these in no particular order, but always rotating during the day (note, they are nothing fancy, straight forward stand alone's):

AM4A (INW) - 6%
Soho (FA) - 12%
Rodeo - 13%
Gold Ducat (INW) - 6%
Kentucky Blend (FLV) - 4%
7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) - 5%
Paul's RY4

so cant help with any recipe I'm afraid, don't have the "savvy" for it 

plenty others yet to try still though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> It’s really worth the wait. I think @vicTor will agree with that one as well.



yes Sir ! the Rodeo for me is the bomb !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Room Fogger said:


> I was exactly the same @RenaldoRheeder , but in the back of the mind the tobacco “craving” was lurking, more from a need to know than from a need though. My biggest worry was that it could push me back to analogues. Was fortunate enough to talk to some tobacco vaping lovers and got assurance, as best as the could give, that it was not smoking and that I was missing out on a great part of vaping. Must say that once I took off it wAs like a new book that you start, you don’t want to put it down as it is a great read.
> 
> You will love them, from Rodeo the dark wonder, to Morming Glory with if coffee and cookie profile. Prepare to be amazed, there are some great profiles out there, my nightly treat is now a tobacco in the Siren 2 MTL, amazing!



I am not too concerned about returning to cigs - I am just not sure if I will like it. I have been watching from the sideline and chatted to some others. I'll try to sample when I'm back in SA to see iso buying new concentrates and discover otherwise. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am not too concerned about returning to cigs - I am just not sure if I will like it. I have been watching from the sideline and chatted to some others. I'll try to sample when I'm back in SA to see iso buying new concentrates and discover otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Tobacco vape meet to let you taste , best way to do it. At least then you won’t end up with concentrates that you will never use again. But be carefull if @Silver offers you anything, his tobacco vapes come with a bonus, open orifices all over and no sinus ever again if you survive, or so I’m told

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

vicTor said:


> hi guys, sorry for late reply, haven't had a chance to be here till now, all I can say is that tobacco flavours are definitely my profile, in fact I'm no longer vaping anything except these in no particular order, but always rotating during the day (note, they are nothing fancy, straight forward stand alone's):
> 
> AM4A (INW) - 6%
> Soho (FA) - 12%
> Rodeo - 13%
> Gold Ducat (INW) - 6%
> Kentucky Blend (FLV) - 4%
> 7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) - 5%
> Paul's RY4
> 
> so cant help with any recipe I'm afraid, don't have the "savvy" for it
> 
> plenty others yet to try still though


The fa 7 leaves is also on my radar and then fa burley...
Looking for a single flavour tobacco that can do it if it exists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Room Fogger said:


> Tobacco vape meet to let you taste , best way to do it. At least then you won’t end up with concentrates that you will never use again. But be carefull if @Silver offers you anything, his tobacco vapes come with a bonus, open orifices all over and no sinus ever again if you survive, or so I’m told


Tobacco vape meet for sure

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Got a A


Friep said:


> The fa 7 leaves is also on my radar and then fa burley...
> Looking for a single flavour tobacco that can do it if it exists


Got a AM4A steeping, nice darkish colour so hoping for a more heavy tobacco taste, then the fun starts with seeing if coffee or some nuts and cream etc will compliment or if I go a different route, 3 weeks to go! Will do a sniff test next weekend. I have some 7 leaves and Burley, looking for the recipies that they go with, then mix, wait a long time and enjoy!


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Tobacco vape meet for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If all else fails, Vapecon tobacco table! 2days of clouds, hope Petoorstown is ready for us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Friep said:


> The fa 7 leaves is also on my radar and then fa burley...
> Looking for a single flavour tobacco that can do it if it exists



other than the Rodeo, my favorite at the moment is the Kentucky Blend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

vicTor said:


> other than the Rodeo, my favorite at the moment is the Kentucky Blend


Flv's tobaccos are really high on my list but my order for them will have to wait till I do a big one from blck vapour still on probation for last year's Black Friday order...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> If all else fails, Vapecon tobacco table! 2days of clouds, hope Petoorstown is ready for us!


This sounds like a good idea but we need the tobacco heads like @Petrus and @Andre and @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> This sounds like a good idea but we need the tobacco heads like @Petrus and @Andre and @Silver.



Im there like a bear @Friep !
I just wont be ready to bring you some nice DIY juices because my tobacco mixing skills are still steeping 
@Viper_SA needs to join in

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA

Hi guys, 

Any recipes that uses RY4 Double, Hazelnut, Brandy, Almond flavors? perhaps with custard etc? 

Im new to tobacco recipes, ive only previously mixed RY4 double as a single flavor and want something more or better lol


----------



## GSM500

StompieZA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any recipes that uses RY4 Double, Hazelnut, Brandy, Almond flavors? perhaps with custard etc?
> 
> Im new to tobacco recipes, ive only previously mixed RY4 double as a single flavor and want something more or better lol


Go to e-liquid-recipes.com and search for Goofy's juice, Candybeca, Halo Tribeca and pistachio Ry4 amongst others, should be right up your street. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

vicTor said:


> 7 Leaves Ultimate (FA) - 5%


I'm also vaping this at the moment but at 3%, and even at that amount it seems harsh. It is lovely though, and I don't know what to add to it as I am scared of killing the profile.


----------



## vicTor

Humbolt said:


> I'm also vaping this at the moment but at 3%, and even at that amount it seems harsh. It is lovely though, and I don't know what to add to it as I am scared of killing the profile.



hi, it is nice, I agree, as for the 5% I find it just right for me, could be because I mix max VG 

enjoy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt

Quite possible yes. I usually do 70/30. 
I have FA Shade too, but it doesn't tickle my fancy as much as the 7 leaves does.


----------



## Cornelius

Help me out here. Why did I buy SOHO? I tend to see recipes and order concentrates and then forget which recipe....


----------



## vicTor

FA shade ?

gonna look that up right now

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> Help me out here. Why did I buy SOHO? I tend to see recipes and order concentrates and then forget which recipe....


Sir asingle concentrate mix @12% or to mix Solus which is even nicer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

vicTor said:


> FA shade ?
> 
> gonna look that up right now
> 
> thanks


I'd send you my bottle for free but you're very far away, won't be worth it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Room Fogger said:


> Sir asingle concentrate mix @12% or to mix Solus which is even nicer


Thank you so much, Actually you who mentioned it hence I bought it... 
Mind sharing Solus recipe please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Im vaping FA Soho at 25% in my siren mtl tank. Its delicious stand alone Try at 12% for rda or rta's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

bjorncoetsee said:


> Im vaping FA Soho at 25% in my siren mtl tank. Its delicious stand alone Try at 12% for rda or rta's


 25%! I had it at 12% in the siren 2 and its awesome!! Guess ill have to mix it to see what its like at that %

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Cornelius said:


> Thank you so much, Actually you who mentioned it hence I bought it...
> Mind sharing Solus recipe please.


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34226#solus_spicy_custard_creme_brulee_w_light_tobacco_by_morreed Think it is this one, will confirm once at home. If you hear nothing else, then mix this. If wrong one, I’ll send new recipy. It is really a great taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

D


Dietz said:


> 25%! I had it at 12% in the siren 2 and its awesome!! Guess ill have to mix it to see what its like at that %


Depends on ur coil. I have a 2.22 ohm 28g coil at 12watts. So the flavor is nice bold and flavorful

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

never knew one could go as high as 25%, I was thinking 12% was already pushing it. ...lol


----------



## GSM500

Dietz said:


> 25%! I had it at 12% in the siren 2 and its awesome!! Guess ill have to mix it to see what its like at that %


I mixed soho @ 7% stand alone, that was strong enough. Most of FA's flavours are pretty strong

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> I mixed soho @ 7% stand alone, that was strong enough. Most of FA's flavours are pretty strong
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Must give that a try, I am mixing at 12% and finding it very enjoyable, one of my adv’s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34226#solus_spicy_custard_creme_brulee_w_light_tobacco_by_morreed Think it is this one, will confirm once at home. If you hear nothing else, then mix this. If wrong one, I’ll send new recipy. It is really a great taste.



If you want a more creanier custard in the Solus I found subbing the the Catalan cream for TFA Bavarian Cream at 1,5% works really well. I'm not really a big fan of Catalan cream and this works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cornelius

Adephi said:


> If you want a more creanier custard in the Solus I found subbing the the Catalan cream for TFA Bavarian Cream at 1,5% works really well. I'm not really a big fan of Catalan cream and this works for me.


You just turned this from a rule 1 into a do able recipe. Thanks mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

OK sooooo...lol

I made my own tobacco mix last night and shake and vape aint that bad at all...think with a steep everything will pull together quite nicely. 

RY4 Double (TPA) - 8%
Sweet Cream (TPA)- 1.6%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) - 4%
Milk and Honey FLV - 0.5%
Hazelnut CAP - 1% 

I call it Honeyblend Bacco, its got that great RY4 taste but with this light smokey honey taste that reminds me of a camel stinky in some way..lol

Will see how it goes with steeping and adjust the recipe where required.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

hi esteemed tobacco lovers, would just like to get some feedback or thoughts on the following concentrates please:

LATAKIA (INW)
TOBACCO COCKTAIL (INW)
ARABIC TOBACCO (INW)
TOBACCO KENT (INW)
TOBACCO SYMPHONY (INW)

the above will be tried in standalone mixes only

any good ones above ?

thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> hi esteemed tobacco lovers, would just like to get some feedback or thoughts on the following concentrates please:
> 
> LATAKIA (INW)
> TOBACCO COCKTAIL (INW)
> ARABIC TOBACCO (INW)
> TOBACCO KENT (INW)
> TOBACCO SYMPHONY (INW)
> 
> the above will be tried in standalone mixes only
> 
> any good ones above ?
> 
> thanks in advance



Havent tried those @vicTor , well I actually have only tried about 3 tobacco concentrates in standalone fashion.

But am keen to hear what other tobacco lovers say


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> hi esteemed tobacco lovers, would just like to get some feedback or thoughts on the following concentrates please:
> 
> LATAKIA (INW)
> TOBACCO COCKTAIL (INW)
> ARABIC TOBACCO (INW)
> TOBACCO KENT (INW)
> TOBACCO SYMPHONY (INW)
> 
> the above will be tried in standalone mixes only
> 
> any good ones above ?
> 
> thanks in advance



Tobacco Syphony (INW) is very good, almost a little salted but smooth for me. I mixed it @ 3% with a touch of Honey. I have the Arabic but have not tried it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> Tobacco Syphony (INW) is very good, almost a little salted but smooth for me. I mixed it @ 3% with a touch of Honey. I have the Arabic but have not tried it yet.



thanks for the feedback @GSM500 appreciate it, will see which of these i can pick up at vapecon to give a bash !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> vapecon



I wish I was going!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I wish I was going!!



emergency road trip bro ?

long lost cousin or something needs your help, wife will understand ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> emergency road trip bro ?
> 
> long lost cousin or something needs your help, wife will understand ...lol


Huge work emergency in Jhb that weekend

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Paul33 said:


> Huge work emergency in Jhb that weekend



Yes, the flux capacitor needs an emergency recalibration

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Andre said:


> When I saw that @RichJB rocks this one as a standalone, I was interested. Further searching revealed it was quite popular as such.
> 
> HIC describes it perfectly as "light, dry, bright...with sweet 'high notes' of anise and light smokiness on the exhale." I like it that I can really taste tobacco leaves on the inhale. Reminds me of a toasted plain cigarette - like Lucky Strike. You cannot miss the slightly sweet anise/licorice notes on the exhale. The anise is very light and not distracting, however.
> 
> The juice is clear and will certainly not be a coil gunker.
> 
> Perfect starter tobacco for the DIYer imho.
> 
> A 3 weeks steep is recommended. Many have noted perfumy/floral notes without steeping, but I have come across one person that prefers it freshly mixed.
> 
> *FA 7 Leaves*
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2.5 %
> 
> See @RichJB notes on this one in the post directly below.



So i ordered this concentrate as a girl that works with my wife wants a menthol plain stinkie. This seems to be the perfect fit as i havent really made any tobbacos except RY4 recipes. 

Will this recipe work if i add some Eucalyptus and mint from INW to make it a plain menthol stinky?

Well i have ordered it, so will make it tonight and see how it comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I make it at 2.5% with VM menthol 1% and it’s awesome. 

I find it better with a long steep but that’s me.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

7 leaves is awesome, I make it stand alone at 5%

not a menthol fan though

can agree on the long steep, it's a must !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

StompieZA said:


> So i ordered this concentrate as a girl that works with my wife wants a menthol plain stinkie. This seems to be the perfect fit as i havent really made any tobbacos except RY4 recipes.
> 
> Will this recipe work if i add some Eucalyptus and mint from INW to make it a plain menthol stinky?
> 
> Well i have ordered it, so will make it tonight and see how it comes out


7 leaves is rather mild for a stinkies replacement. Not sure how it's going to blend with a minty either.

Would have tried a flavour with a harder hit like Commercial Cigarette Flavorah with a touch of Cam Blend from Flavour Art along with the menthol touch you need.

Black Jack tobacco from Inawera could have worked here too.

Maybe add a bit of Jamaican Rum Flavour Art to the 7 leaves for a bit more umph.

Good luck with it

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

Paul33 said:


> I make it at 2.5% with VM menthol 1% and it’s awesome.
> 
> I find it better with a long steep but that’s me.



Great, will make it up tonight and give it a go as shake and vape to get a feel for it and then let it steep a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

So this morning i mixed 2.5% 7 leaves and 1% eucalyptus and mint INW and as a shake and vape this stuff is real good!!! 

Now im not a menthol guy but this surprised me! I think a little more 7 leaves maybe 3%

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

StompieZA said:


> So this morning i mixed 2.5% 7 leaves and 1% eucalyptus and mint INW and as a shake and vape this stuff is real good!!!
> 
> Now im not a menthol guy but this surprised me! I think a little more 7 leaves maybe 3%
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Nice!

Plus it’s suuuuuuper cheap to make and that’s just a win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

i saw a video today on a peanut butter tobacco flavor, anyone try something like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

lesvaches said:


> i saw a video today on a peanut butter tobacco flavor, anyone try something like that?


This is a very popular recipe and it's Ry4 and peanut 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Waiting a few more days to crack my bottle of cardinal

I have high hopes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Waiting a few more days to crack my bottle of cardinal
> 
> I have high hopes


I don’t think you will be disappointed. My 50 ml did not last the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Paul33 - I could'nt wait another week so I tasted your vanilla tobacco mix from 3 weeks ago -
Sir, it is divine and so smooth - the vanilla rides subtly on the tobacco and it is not overtly strong
It can easily become a new favourite ! THANX AGAIN !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

GSM500 said:


> This is a very popular recipe and it's Ry4 and peanut
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you, i'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> @Paul33 - I could'nt wait another week so I tasted your vanilla tobacco mix from 3 weeks ago -
> Sir, it is divine and so smooth - the vanilla rides subtly on the tobacco and it is not overtly strong
> It can easily become a new favourite ! THANX AGAIN !


Anytime. Glad you enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> @Paul33 - I could'nt wait another week so I tasted your vanilla tobacco mix from 3 weeks ago -
> Sir, it is divine and so smooth - the vanilla rides subtly on the tobacco and it is not overtly strong
> It can easily become a new favourite ! THANX AGAIN !



...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Anytime. Glad you enjoying it!



Durban okes know how to make a recipe n'all

....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...lol


Your favorite 30 day steep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> Durban okes know how to make a recipe n'all
> 
> ....lol


N’all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Hi all. Can anyone suggest a tobacco recipe thats a good beer drinking vape. nice rich and stinky lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping1jzgte

Hi all. Can anyone suggest a tobacco recipe thats a good beer drinking vape. nice rich and stinky lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Hi all. Can anyone suggest a tobacco recipe thats a good beer drinking vape. nice rich and stinky lol



Kentucky Blend (FLV) - 4%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz

Finally some of my Own Tobaccos! Well... The only 2 out of 4 that I feel okay with.

Massive thanks to @Andre for all the help, advice and Samples when I got started on my Tobacco mixing!! I still have alot to learn but have actually started enjoying some of my own Tobaccos!

Tashy's Bacco++
This is a recipe that I mixed up so many times, but never got it right. @Tashy tested it the one day and when I got home, there was a new version. She used the tiniest adjustments and additions, but made it work Very Well!!



Deez Vanilla Bacco
The Verdict is still out on this one, But I personally am enjoying it already. Its still a work in progress, so Im sure it will change some more with time.
This one was inspired by many other recipes and Mixers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Waiting a few more days to crack my bottle of cardinal
> 
> I have high hopes


What’s the steep time on Cardinal good people?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> What’s the steep time on Cardinal good people?



30 days !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> 30 days !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

i was not kidding @Paul33 i learnt that from you

i vape all my juice now after 30 days, heaven !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


>



but today i learnt that some peeps are actually somehow steeping their juices with a jigsaw apparatus 

wish me luck !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GSM500

Vaping1jzgte said:


> Hi all. Can anyone suggest a tobacco recipe thats a good beer drinking vape. nice rich and stinky lol


You probably want to try this recipe. Really, really good cigarello flavour. Let it steep for at least 2-3 weeks. Pairs well with any beer. 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/51197#holy_nilla_rillo_by_killacode



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> but today i learnt that some peeps are actually somehow steeping their juices with a jigsaw apparatus
> 
> wish me luck !


I've tried plenty of speed steeping methods. Nothing beats just waiting for it.

I use a magnetic mixer with a heating plate and let it run overnight at 5 to 10 degrees above ambient temp. All you can be assured of is that it has mixed well. It may have given the mix a head start on the steep but you really want to wait for the ingredients to bond before chugging it down.

DIY'ers most important ingredient is patience! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Steeping? Interesting. What I have learned with my DIY venture in tobacco's is the importance of steeping. 30 Days and you can vape it if you need it. 60 Days and it's better. 90-120 Days and you wouldn't believe the results. Cool dark place and a occasional shake is all you need. I have found a lost bottle of Noah's Ark 14 months later in my drawer and it was so good, I immediately mixed some and it is in month 6 now, waiting for next year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> i was not kidding @Paul33 i learnt that from you
> 
> i vape all my juice now after 30 days, heaven !!


30 days seems to be the magic number

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> but today i learnt that some peeps are actually somehow steeping their juices with a jigsaw apparatus
> 
> wish me luck !


Count your fingers before and after

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500

Petrus said:


> Steeping? Interesting. What I have learned with my DIY venture in tobacco's is the importance of steeping. 30 Days and you can vape it if you need it. 60 Days and it's better. 90-120 Days and you wouldn't believe the results. Cool dark place and a occasional shake is all you need. I have found a lost bottle of Noah's Ark 14 months later in my drawer and it was so good, I immediately mixed some and it is in month 6 now, waiting for next year.


Agreed in most cases, I mixed some pistachio Ry4 @ 6mg about a year ago. The flavour is amazing, but I battle with 6mg nic now since I don't sub ohm over 3mg anymore.

I also made a peanut butter cookie at the same time and it has turned into a tasteless mulch, so that one didn't stand the test of time.

I'm working on a maple waffle recipe and picked up one of the tests that is now 4 months old, absolutely amazing flavour now but was awful @ 2 weeks. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> Finally some of my Own Tobaccos!
> Deez Vanilla Bacco
> The Verdict is still out on this one, But I personally am enjoying it already. Its still a work in progress, so Im sure it will change some more with time.
> This one was inspired by many other recipes and Mixers!
> View attachment 145146


@Dietz sent me his Vanilla Bacco to mix. After a month of steeping and a few days of vaping, I am happy to report:

For me this is in the same class as, but better than Cardinal as it is less sweet and more tobacco. Unfortunately, as is the case with Cardinal, FLV Red Burley imparts a patchouli scent for me, which I do not like, but from my observations the vast majority of tobacco juice vapers love FLV Red Burley. 

An awesome juice @Dietz. Well done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Andre said:


> @Dietz sent me his Vanilla Bacco to mix. After a month of steeping and a few days of vaping, I am happy to report:
> 
> For me this is in the same class as, but better than Cardinal as it is less sweet and more tobacco. Unfortunately, as is the case with Cardinal, FLV Red Burley imparts a patchouli scent for me, which I do not like, but from my observations the vast majority of tobacco juice vapers love FLV Red Burley.
> 
> An awesome juice @Dietz. Well done.


Wow, thank you for the Kind words @Andre , I can easily say that this juice would not have been created if it was not for all your Help and advice when i got rolling on my tobacco mixing, Thank You!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Hi DIY friends. I hope this is the right thread to post this in, if not, I apologise.

Since I started vaping, I've always used fruity juices, however, I find that I often fall back into old habits and have wondered if I should try a tobacco flavour to make the transition to vaping a more permanent thing.

I have never had the pleasure of using a tobacco juice, so I have no idea what I am in for. I am looking at DIY'ing a tobacco juice and naturally have a few questions.

1. Would the use of an RDA/Squonk for tobacco flavours make the vape harsher? i.e. would I experience a harsher throat hit if I were to use an RDA vs. an RTA, or isn't there much of a difference?

2. I enjoy a menthol cigarette, (Stuyvesant Boost/Menthol) so I would like to get a smooth, flavourful tobacco juice, as apposed to one with a very dark, roasted flavour with a harsh throat hit. Any suggestions on a recipe or two? I generally enjoy a 3mg/ml juice.

Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

NOOB said:


> Hi DIY friends. I hope this is the right thread to post this in, if not, I apologise.
> 
> Since I started vaping, I've always used fruity juices, however, I find that I often fall back into old habits and have wondered if I should try a tobacco flavour to make the transition to vaping a more permanent thing.
> 
> I have never had the pleasure of using a tobacco juice, so I have no idea what I am in for. I am looking at DIY'ing a tobacco juice and naturally have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Would the use of an RDA/Squonk for tobacco flavours make the vape harsher? i.e. would I experience a harsher throat hit if I were to use an RDA vs. an RTA, or isn't there much of a difference?
> 
> 2. I enjoy a menthol cigarette, (Stuyvesant Boost/Menthol) so I would like to get a smooth, flavourful tobacco juice, as apposed to one with a very dark, roasted flavour with a harsh throat hit. Any suggestions on a recipe or two? I generally enjoy a 3mg/ml juice.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



hi tobacco s are awesome, check the first page of this thread for recipes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB

vicTor said:


> hi tobacco s are awesome, check the first page of this thread for recipes



Hi @vicTor, I've gone through the recipes on the first page and have found Dawn Spirit and Arctic Queen that looks quite nice, but was wondering if anyone could tell me how harsh/smooth they are and whether this would be a good starting point for me as I have never used a tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

I would rather let the more seasoned chaps comment on your question

I do mostly stand alone tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

NOOB said:


> Hi DIY friends. I hope this is the right thread to post this in, if not, I apologise.
> 
> Since I started vaping, I've always used fruity juices, however, I find that I often fall back into old habits and have wondered if I should try a tobacco flavour to make the transition to vaping a more permanent thing.
> 
> I have never had the pleasure of using a tobacco juice, so I have no idea what I am in for. I am looking at DIY'ing a tobacco juice and naturally have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Would the use of an RDA/Squonk for tobacco flavours make the vape harsher? i.e. would I experience a harsher throat hit if I were to use an RDA vs. an RTA, or isn't there much of a difference?
> 
> 2. I enjoy a menthol cigarette, (Stuyvesant Boost/Menthol) so I would like to get a smooth, flavourful tobacco juice, as apposed to one with a very dark, roasted flavour with a harsh throat hit. Any suggestions on a recipe or two? I generally enjoy a 3mg/ml juice.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Not much of a difference.
Dawn Spirit is smoother, but the light spearmint is not for everyone. I would not call it typical of a menthol cigarette.
Artic Queen is not as smooth. More tobacco taste. Some toasted notes as is typical of a menthol Marlboro. Much closer to a menthol cigarette than Dawn Spirit.
Another option, which will avoid the toasted notes, it to mix this recipe (use the higher percentages) and just add menthol (TFA Menthol is good) - start at 0.5 % and work up to your taste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB

Andre said:


> Not much of a difference.
> Dawn Spirit is smoother, but the light spearmint is not for everyone. I would not call it typical of a menthol cigarette.
> Artic Queen is not as smooth. More tobacco taste. Some toasted notes as is typical of a menthol Marlboro. Much closer to a menthol cigarette than Dawn Spirit.
> Another option, which will avoid the toasted notes, it to mix this recipe (use the higher percentages) and just add menthol (TFA Menthol is good) - start at 0.5 % and work up to your taste.



Thanks @Andre, really appreciate your advice. Will give that recipe a go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

has any one tried goofy's juice?
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice


----------



## Dolfie

lesvaches said:


> has any one tried goofy's juice?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice


Made 20ml sample a week ago have not tested it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Dolfie said:


> Made 20ml sample a week ago have not tested it yet.



nice!


----------



## Room Fogger

NOOB said:


> Thanks @Andre, really appreciate your advice. Will give that recipe a go.


I’m with @Andre on the Dawn spirit,it’s smooth but the spearmint just pushes it over for me. Going to try to remix it with some peppermint or candy cane and Menthol to see what happens. 

The Arctic queen I haven’t done yet, but based on @Andre recommendation I will have to. I just have to confirm that the juices doesn’t taste spot on tobacco unless it is a net, but there is something in there that relaxes me, but does not make me want to have a smoke again. 

Also ,I don’t know what nic strength you use,but maybe try a notch higher to ensure you don’t start again. May be a strong one, 6 or 9 or even 12 for those days you are really craving. Keep a high one for those situations and craves, and enjoy your normal strengths the rest of the time.

Use what you can and use what you need to stay off the stinkies. It’s only one day that you have to stop, and repeat 7 days a week, Easy. But use all tools, vaping and people, well cheer for every day you make it, and also those you fail, because we were there for and with you.

Until you can get your mixing on, Vape King has two tobacco juices I have had before, vk4 and vk5. I like 5, not as sweet but good taste, the also have a ashy style true tobacco which is not bad. Tonight Its Rodeo for me treat, dark and slightly dry full flavored pipe tobacco juice.

Wishing you luck in the quest, anything you need just ask on the site and see how many guys are willing to help. Wishes for many happy clouds to you.

RF

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NOOB

Room Fogger said:


> I’m with @Andre on the Dawn spirit,it’s smooth but the spearmint just pushes it over for me. Going to try to remix it with some peppermint or candy cane and Menthol to see what happens.
> 
> The Arctic queen I haven’t done yet, but based on @Andre recommendation I will have to. I just have to confirm that the juices doesn’t taste spot on tobacco unless it is a net, but there is something in there that relaxes me, but does not make me want to have a smoke again.
> 
> Also ,I don’t know what nic strength you use,but maybe try a notch higher to ensure you don’t start again. May be a strong one, 6 or 9 or even 12 for those days you are really craving. Keep a high one for those situations and craves, and enjoy your normal strengths the rest of the time.
> 
> Use what you can and use what you need to stay off the stinkies. It’s only one day that you have to stop, and repeat 7 days a week, Easy. But use all tools, vaping and people, well cheer for every day you make it, and also those you fail, because we were there for and with you.
> 
> Until you can get your mixing on, Vape King has two tobacco juices I have had before, vk4 and vk5. I like 5, not as sweet but good taste, the also have a ashy style true tobacco which is not bad. Tonight Its Rodeo for me treat, dark and slightly dry full flavored pipe tobacco juice.
> 
> Wishing you luck in the quest, anything you need just ask on the site and see how many guys are willing to help. Wishes for many happy clouds to you.
> 
> RF



Thanks @Room Fogger, I really appreciate your advice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Here are two recipes that are worth a go for anyone that enjoys tobacco.

TABS - Very sweet, pretty strong cinnamon with a tobacco back note.

Honey Wood - An amazing super smooth honey flavoured woodsy tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

lesvaches said:


> has any one tried goofy's juice?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1415693/Goofy's Juice



I mixed this up good few months ago. It's a great mix but not so much a tobacco vape, more of a caramel nut type vape

If I'm not mistaken, one or two international commercial juice makers ripped off the recipe and the name which seems to have upset the creator. Have not seen another public recipe from Stafylidis Vladimiros since, which is a shame because his recipes were very good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

GSM500 said:


> I mixed this up good few months ago. It's a great mix but not so much a tobacco vape, more of a caramel nut type vape
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, one or two international commercial juice makers ripped off the recipe and the name which seems to have upset the creator. Have not seen another public recipe from Stafylidis Vladimiros since, which is a shame because his recipes were very good.



lol! “Summer Cthulhu”

that’s really sad.


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> Here are two recipes that are worth a go for anyone that enjoys tobacco.
> 
> TABS - Very sweet, pretty strong cinnamon with a tobacco back note.
> 
> Honey Wood - An amazing super smooth honey flavoured woodsy tobacco.


Can’t wait to mix these, the TABS I was lucky enough to have tasted allready, and all I can say is that it is a winner for me. Thanks for sharing these @GSM500 , your proficiency with tobaccos are amazing, hope we get to share a couple more soon. On a side note @vicTor both are under 10 % total flavour, so should be great for you for max VG mixes. I believe both will be worth your while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Howzit all
So I soon wana try mixing up tobacco juices and what I tend to lean towards is a dark tobacco with some nuts and sweetness/honey notes.
Has anyone tried the Element Honey Roasted Tobacco juice and got a DIY juice very similar to that? This would be my ultimate if I could get close to that flavour with DIY. If anyone has, please share a recipe guys! 
@Andre advised me to try something like this:


Anyone have a few more that are pretty close to the Elements juice?

Thanks guys/gals

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Room Fogger said:


> Can’t wait to mix these, the TABS I was lucky enough to have tasted allready, and all I can say is that it is a winner for me. Thanks for sharing these @GSM500 , your proficiency with tobaccos are amazing, hope we get to share a couple more soon. On a side note @vicTor both are under 10 % total flavour, so should be great for you for max VG mixes. I believe both will be worth your while.



Thanks @Room Fogger, glad you enjoyed the TABS. Hope to share more as I go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

hi, if anyone can help

what is recommended percentage for Latakia (INW) please

regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB

@vicTor. According to All The Flavours (https://alltheflavors.com) it is used at an average percentage of 1.50. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit all
> So I soon wana try mixing up tobacco juices and what I tend to lean towards is a dark tobacco with some nuts and sweetness/honey notes.
> Has anyone tried the Element Honey Roasted Tobacco juice and got a DIY juice very similar to that? This would be my ultimate if I could get close to that flavour with DIY. If anyone has, please share a recipe guys!
> @Andre advised me to try something like this:
> View attachment 147143
> 
> Anyone have a few more that are pretty close to the Elements juice?
> 
> Thanks guys/gals



I hope this will assist you in your search for this kind of profile. Unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of tasting this Elements juice but I took a shot at the description

Dark Tobacco - Definitely has that, hopefully it covers the "Roasted" aspect too.
Nuts - It ticks that box.
Sweetness/Honey - It has but not too much I hope.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2718383/Dark Honey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> I hope this will assist you in your search for this kind of profile. Unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure of tasting this Elements juice but I took a shot at the description
> 
> Dark Tobacco - Definitely has that, hopefully it covers the "Roasted" aspect too.
> Nuts - It ticks that box.
> Sweetness/Honey - It has but not too much I hope.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2718383/Dark Honey


And no rule 1 on this, is it Saturday yet. Mixing time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

hi guys
Want to mix up a few samples of stand alone tobacco's just before I start doing 3-4 flavour recipes. Can anyone please recommend the optimal %'s for the below and if they are any good as standalone:

-Soho
-555 Gold
-Gold Ducat

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Ruwaid said:


> hi guys
> Want to mix up a few samples of stand alone tobacco's just before I start doing 3-4 flavour recipes. Can anyone please recommend the optimal %'s for the below and if they are any good as standalone:
> 
> -Soho
> -555 Gold
> -Gold Ducat
> 
> Thanks guys



hi, I do

Soho - 7%
Gold Ducat - 5 - 6%

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Thank you @vicTor some mixed opinions about Soho, some say 12% and others not more than 10% and some say 5%
Would you think 12% being overkill?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Ruwaid said:


> hi guys
> Want to mix up a few samples of stand alone tobacco's just before I start doing 3-4 flavour recipes. Can anyone please recommend the optimal %'s for the below and if they are any good as standalone:
> 
> -Soho
> -555 Gold
> -Gold Ducat
> 
> Thanks guys


For Soho see here.
For Gold Ducat see here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you @vicTor some mixed opinions about Soho, some say 12% and others not more than 10% and some say 5%
> Would you think 12% being overkill?



I've done the 12% to me it's a waste, no benefit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@vicTor when you say waste bud...meaning no big difference between 12% and your usual 7%?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Ruwaid said:


> @vicTor when you say waste bud...meaning no big difference between 12% and your usual 7%?



yes, but remember, we each have different tastes

try both percentages and see what you prefer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@vicTor thanks bud! @Room Fogger once gave me a sample of Soho and IRC he said it was 12%...because if it was then that was amazing as it was!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Ok guys, how long is it recommended to steep a RY4 tobacco and rum mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

RainstormZA said:


> Ok guys, how long is it recommended to steep a RY4 tobacco and rum mix?


Hi

As a rule I steep all tobacco's for at least a month. However I know some guys steeping for months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ruwaid said:


> @vicTor thanks bud! @Room Fogger once gave me a sample of Soho and IRC he said it was 12%...because if it was then that was amazing as it was!


Glad you enjoyed it, we were all mixing at 12%, untill we got word the it was the same at 7%, so trying that now as well to see which one I prefer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Cornelius said:


> Hi
> 
> As a rule I steep all tobacco's for at least a month. However I know some guys steeping for months.


Thanks, will be my first time mixing tobacco since I quitted smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Ok guys, how long is it recommended to steep a RY4 tobacco and rum mix?



one month

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> one month


Thanks @vicTor, not sure if I will like it but lately I've been craving the lovely smell of rum maple pipe tobacco. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @vicTor, not sure if I will like it but lately I've been craving the lovely smell of rum maple pipe tobacco. Lol


ah, now that you mention it i do miss that old familiar smell. i wonder if wesleys has had to start selling vape juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @vicTor, not sure if I will like it but lately I've been craving the lovely smell of rum maple pipe tobacco. Lol



check page one of this thread for some recipe ideas

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @vicTor, not sure if I will like it but lately I've been craving the lovely smell of rum maple pipe tobacco. Lol


I've just mixed this one up

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/81238#rum_maple_by_maxut

I mixed a few others too. I'll let them steep a bit and will let you guys know what I think. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Too many ingredients. A 2 or 3 ingredient recipe to make it simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Room Fogger said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, we were all mixing at 12%, untill we got word the it was the same at 7%, so trying that now as well to see which one I prefer.


 @Room Fogger will appreciate your feedback bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Any recommended Jamaican rum concentrate?

I see there's Rum by ZA on the Blck website. Anyone tried that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Any recommended Jamaican rum concentrate?
> 
> I see there's Rum by ZA on the Blck website. Anyone tried that?


FW has a Maple Rum tobacco flavor

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ruwaid said:


> @Room Fogger will appreciate your feedback bud!


Will do, tasting this weekend for comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> FW has a Maple Rum tobacco flavor


Thanks for the suggestion but I want to use RY4 Double with a rum concentrate as I'm developing a medically related line of juices, apparently it's forbidden to mention the word here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I want to use RY4 Double with a rum concentrate as I'm developing a medically related line of juices, apparently it's forbidden to mention the word here.


with only two-three flavors? challenge accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> with only two-three flavors? challenge accepted.


 My one recipe has 5 because it's mandated, can't do without these flavours.

Say rule no 1 applies because you can only afford a few things a month on a tight budget. Thats where invention comes in.

And the flavouring needs to overpower the medical taste as some people don't like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> My one recipe has 5 because it's mandated, can't do without these flavours.
> 
> Say rule no 1 applies because you can only afford a few things a month on a tight budget. Thats where invention comes in.


i think


RainstormZA said:


> My one recipe has 5 because it's mandated, can't do without these flavours.
> 
> Say rule no 1 applies because you can only afford a few things a month on a tight budget. Thats where invention comes in.
> 
> And the flavouring needs to overpower the medical taste as some people don't like it.


I think you can get away with "faking" it. case and point, my wife makes these cupcakes with vanilla and Moirs Raspberry jelly that if you taste it you would swear that it's the loaded strawberry glazed donut flavor. so the rum and maple components you can get from one single flavor in combination with a Double RY4 or similar. the real problem being that ATF lists more than 3000 flavours so i cannot imagine that anyone has the time or funds to try them all not to mention combinations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah and I"m also going to test some spearmint flavouring in there as well for a different tobacco tasting experience (mind you, I used to smoke exclusively menthols only before I went over to vaping).

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah and I"m also going to test some spearmint flavouring in there as well for a different tobacco tasting experience (mind you, I used to smoke exclusively menthols only before I went over to vaping).


eeewwwww!
i only smoked cigars and cohiba cigarettes. i hated menthol. ironically, mint / spearmint isn’t half bad in juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> eeewwwww!
> i only smoked cigars and cohiba cigarettes. i hated menthol. ironically, mint / spearmint isn’t half bad in juice.


See, each to their own. I could not smoke anything else other than menthols or those cigars wrapped in leaf paper on special occasions as they were really pricey back then. 

So yeah, that's why I choose the highly exclusive rum maple flavour as an addition to RY4 - RY4 would be the base for additional flavour experiments. Such as who would have thought that fresh strawberries might taste good with tobacco? What about orange? Hmmm I better stop here or I'll go overboard with these ideas. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

RainstormZA said:


> Any recommended Jamaican rum concentrate?
> 
> I see there's Rum by ZA on the Blck website. Anyone tried that?


I have tried this flavour. It smells like captain morgan dark rum but when mixed @ 3% it tastes lighter like FA Jamaican Rum. Not really sure what to make of it. Maybe need to play around with percentage.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA

GSM500 said:


> I have tried this flavour. It smells like captain morgan dark rum but when mixed @ 3% it tastes lighter like FA Jamaican Rum. Not really sure what to make of it. Maybe need to play around with percentage.


Thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RainstormZA said:


> Any recommended Jamaican rum concentrate?
> 
> I see there's Rum by ZA on the Blck website. Anyone tried that?


FA Jamaican Rum still the best around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Andre said:


> FA Jamaican Rum still the best around.


At what percentage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RainstormZA said:


> At what percentage?


In Greg's Rum and Maple, which I like, it is used at 2.5%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@lesvaches I've come up with a few recipes that may work in my favour and my cart is getting bigger. Lol. 

No longer having 2-3 ingredients now with all the ideas I've written down. 

I will use RY4, Cubano and FA Jamaican Rum as a base. Please note, I'm not using Cubano and RY4 in the same recipe, unless they work together but imho pointless if they're both tobacco with different flavour tones.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> @lesvaches I've come up with a few recipes that may work in my favour and my cart is getting bigger. Lol.
> 
> No longer having 2-3 ingredients now with all the ideas I've written down.
> 
> I will use RY4, Cubano and FA Jamaican Rum as a base. Please note, I'm not using Cubano and RY4 in the same recipe, unless they work together but imho pointless if they're both tobacco with different flavour tones.


That sounds great, i am eager to try the Jamaican Rum.
Will order for myself next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> That sounds great, i am eager to try the Jamaican Rum.
> Will order for myself next.


Me too and bonus is you won't get drunk vaping it hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

i stand corrected, https://alltheflavors.com/ DB contains 9765 flavors.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I see the list needs updating again. Method1 deleted his recipes @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

GSM500 said:


> Here are two recipes that are worth a go for anyone that enjoys tobacco.
> 
> TABS - Very sweet, pretty strong cinnamon with a tobacco back note.
> 
> Honey Wood - An amazing super smooth honey flavoured woodsy tobacco.


@GSM500 day 4of steeping honey wood and I think it’s going to be a winner.... the spicy ness of the western and the sweetness of the milk/honey on the nose.... I love TFA Western and this is going to be a cracker... how do I wait 42 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

incredible_hullk said:


> @GSM500 day 4of steeping honey wood and I think it’s going to be a winner.... the spicy ness of the western and the sweetness of the milk/honey on the nose.... I love TFA Western and this is going to be a cracker... how do I wait 42 days


I start tasting after a week and its pretty good. The steep gets the best out of the western. 

Just make enough to have something left over at the 6 week mark. I have around 15 versions of which the 8 of them are 30ml bottles and would expect at least one of them to have something left after 6 weeks.

Did you manage to get some form of NET for this? My versions have different NET's and It looks like my favourite is Canadian Virginia (Stixx Mixx) so far, but still deciding. I was hoping one of the local vendors would start selling Stixx Mixx but looks like it might be a little expensive for a potentially slow-moving flavour range. 

Maybe a Group Buy is in order from one of the UK vendors?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

GSM500 said:


> I start tasting after a week and its pretty good. The steep gets the best out of the western.
> 
> Just make enough to have something left over at the 6 week mark. I have around 15 versions of which the 8 of them are 30ml bottles and would expect at least one of them to have something left after 6 weeks.
> 
> Did you manage to get some form of NET for this? My versions have different NET's and It looks like my favourite is Canadian Virginia (Stixx Mixx) so far, but still deciding. I was hoping one of the local vendors would start selling Stixx Mixx but looks like it might be a little expensive for a potentially slow-moving flavour range.
> 
> Maybe a Group Buy is in order from one of the UK vendors?




I made premixes to last 5x100ml... no net unfortunately ... that’s the problem with western ... looong steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

incredible_hullk said:


> I made premixes to last 5x100ml... no net unfortunately ... that’s the problem with western ... looong steep


@incredible_hullk , please define the premixes you made. Is it the same a “one shots”, I have been wanting to do this but not sure if it will work. Will make life easier though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> I start tasting after a week and its pretty good. The steep gets the best out of the western.
> 
> Just make enough to have something left over at the 6 week mark. I have around 15 versions of which the 8 of them are 30ml bottles and would expect at least one of them to have something left after 6 weeks.
> 
> Did you manage to get some form of NET for this? My versions have different NET's and It looks like my favourite is Canadian Virginia (Stixx Mixx) so far, but still deciding. I was hoping one of the local vendors would start selling Stixx Mixx but looks like it might be a little expensive for a potentially slow-moving flavour range.
> 
> Maybe a Group Buy is in order from one of the UK vendors?


If that’s the only way to get good ones, depending on price I may be able to afford 10 mls and a piece of the courier fees.  Going to do the sniff test next week, cannot wait. It’s a loooooong steep but think it’s going to be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

incredible_hullk said:


> I made premixes to last 5x100ml... no net unfortunately ... that’s the problem with western ... looong steep


Hope you enjoy your half-litre of this juice. I have some 8 week old of this and it is very good. I'm impatiently waiting for the NET versions to steep through

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@GSM500 feedback on honeywood

After 6 days decided to give it a drip

All I can say is wow... new adv founD... spicy, aromatic , creamy tobacco 

Thank you Sir

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500

incredible_hullk said:


> @GSM500 feedback on honeywood
> 
> After 6 days decided to give it a drip
> 
> All I can say is wow... new adv founD... spicy, aromatic , creamy tobacco
> 
> Thank you Sir


Wait till you taste it another 5 weeks......if it lasts that long

Glad you like it @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones

hi guys,

so ive been doing diy for the last 2 years now and think im ready to delve into the Tobacco world again.
i have recently got some Lungasm tobacco and fell in love with the profiles ( honey/caramel/tobacco ) MY opinion is perfect blend of honey and caramel but not enough tobacco

anyone have a recipe along this lines but with more tobacco flavour ?

thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I bought this tobacco juice today, man thats good will loive to have a recipe close to that. From what I can figure out the brand is Pct and its called Single Barrel. Says its mix of tobacco, pistachio, caramel and vanilla custard. Going to try and start mixing the weekend and will try give this one a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

Jones said:


> hi guys,
> 
> so ive been doing diy for the last 2 years now and think im ready to delve into the Tobacco world again.
> i have recently got some Lungasm tobacco and fell in love with the profiles ( honey/caramel/tobacco ) MY opinion is perfect blend of honey and caramel but not enough tobacco
> 
> anyone have a recipe along this lines but with more tobacco flavour ?
> 
> thanks


I vaguely remember tasting that at Vapecon and it was very sweet. Too sweet for my palette and not enough tobacco. If I was to vape something along those lines I'd just mix up a bottle of cardinal and If you want the extra tobacco, double the Red Burley and Kentucky Blend, especially if you are going to let it steep for over a month (as per the creators notes)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jones said:


> hi guys,
> 
> so ive been doing diy for the last 2 years now and think im ready to delve into the Tobacco world again.
> i have recently got some Lungasm tobacco and fell in love with the profiles ( honey/caramel/tobacco ) MY opinion is perfect blend of honey and caramel but not enough tobacco
> 
> anyone have a recipe along this lines but with more tobacco flavour ?
> 
> thanks





GSM500 said:


> I vaguely remember tasting that at Vapecon and it was very sweet. Too sweet for my palette and not enough tobacco. If I was to vape something along those lines I'd just mix up a bottle of cardinal and If you want the extra tobacco, double the Red Burley and Kentucky Blend, especially if you are going to let it steep for over a month (as per the creators notes)


Find Cardinal here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jones

Andre said:


> Find Cardinal here.




thanks andre i will be sure to add these o my next order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

I went in search of some tobacco recipes that use flavours that I've had in my stash for a while but haven't really put to good use lately. Here are my notes on what I mixed up.

Honey Nut Cigar - A sweet tobacco recipe with prominent chocolate notes for me, darkened a little by pistachio. A great recipe by Vurve and a pretty good cigar flavour.

Cigarillo Leon Premium - A slightly floral cigar recipe. Not too sweet with a pretty good smokiness about it. Good leafy notes coming from Tuscan Reserve (FA). A must for fans of Cuban Cigars.

Rum & Maple - Great recipe for R&M pipe tobacco. Just enough rum in it for me and Native (FLV) brings in the dark tobacco notes to combat the sweetness of the maple. Since Tatanka (FLV) is not easy to get, I mixed this with 555 Gold (INW) at the same percentage.

Bury Me In Smoke - A fantastic sweet and smokey tobacco recipe. Mild Black (TPA) (also known as Cigarillo (TPA)) brings in amazing smokiness to this mix and a good nuttiness from TPA's Hazelnut. Highly recommended, absolutely love this one.

I mixed these recipes @ 12% Nic for an MTL vape. Recipes steeped for around 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

GSM500 said:


> I went in search of some tobacco recipes that use flavours that I've had in my stash for a while but haven't really put to good use lately. Here are my notes on what I mixed up.
> 
> Honey Nut Cigar - A sweet tobacco recipe with prominent chocolate notes for me, darkened a little by pistachio. A great recipe by Vurve and a pretty good cigar flavour.
> 
> Cigarillo Leon Premium - A slightly floral cigar recipe. Not too sweet with a pretty good smokiness about it. Good leafy notes coming from Tuscan Reserve (FA). A must for fans of Cuban Cigars.
> 
> Rum & Maple - Great recipe for R&M pipe tobacco. Just enough rum in it for me and Native (FLV) brings in the dark tobacco notes to combat the sweetness of the maple. Since Tatanka (FLV) is not easy to get, I mixed this with 555 Gold (INW) at the same percentage.
> 
> Bury Me In Smoke - A fantastic sweet and smokey tobacco recipe. Mild Black (TPA) (also known as Cigarillo (TPA)) brings in amazing smokiness to this mix and a good nuttiness from TPA's Hazelnut. Highly recommended, absolutely love this one.
> 
> I mixed these recipes @ 12% Nic for an MTL vape. Recipes steeped for around 4 weeks.



Thanks, will try out, because if I have to buy another "great" tobacco juice and then its taste like cookies or tart or worst some custard, then I will rather stop vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, will try out, because if I have to buy another "great" tobacco juice and then its taste like cookies or tart or worst some custard, then I will rather stop vaping


I know I've mentioned this before but you might want to try this
Its free of cookies, tart, custard and all those bad things

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> I went in search of some tobacco recipes that use flavours that I've had in my stash for a while but haven't really put to good use lately. Here are my notes on what I mixed up.
> 
> Honey Nut Cigar - A sweet tobacco recipe with prominent chocolate notes for me, darkened a little by pistachio. A great recipe by Vurve and a pretty good cigar flavour.
> 
> Cigarillo Leon Premium - A slightly floral cigar recipe. Not too sweet with a pretty good smokiness about it. Good leafy notes coming from Tuscan Reserve (FA). A must for fans of Cuban Cigars.
> 
> Rum & Maple - Great recipe for R&M pipe tobacco. Just enough rum in it for me and Native (FLV) brings in the dark tobacco notes to combat the sweetness of the maple. Since Tatanka (FLV) is not easy to get, I mixed this with 555 Gold (INW) at the same percentage.
> 
> Bury Me In Smoke - A fantastic sweet and smokey tobacco recipe. Mild Black (TPA) (also known as Cigarillo (TPA)) brings in amazing smokiness to this mix and a good nuttiness from TPA's Hazelnut. Highly recommended, absolutely love this one.
> 
> I mixed these recipes @ 12% Nic for an MTL vape. Recipes steeped for around 4 weeks.


Well there goes “I’m only going to buy concentrates in Jan, and I’m not going to do any more mixing untill then!”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Is FA Cuban supreme supposed to smell like peppadew? Got the peppadew smell from concentrate bottle when I mixed it a week or so ago, mixed smell like peppedew and now after a week I had first taste, it still smell and taste like peppdews. Not a nic peppery taste. Actually taste ok, just not really tobacco
Maybe I should mix some chicken flavour with the cuban supreme, will be a nice peppadew chicken combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GSM500

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is FA Cuban supreme supposed to smell like peppadew? Got the peppadew smell from concentrate bottle when I mixed it a week or so ago, mixed smell like peppedew and now after a week I had first taste, it still smell and taste like peppdews. Not a nic peppery taste. Actually taste ok, just not really tobacco
> Maybe I should mix some chicken flavour with the cuban supreme, will be a nice peppadew chicken combo


It might taste and smell like that if you mixed it a high %. What % did you mix it at?

I see flavours like FA Cuban Supreme as spices or additives for tobacco mixes, often crappy as a single flavour recipe. You want to find a recipe like this to mix up, that way you'll learn how to avoid the pepperdew notes in future

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

GSM500 said:


> It might taste and smell like that if you mixed it a high %. What % did you mix it at?
> 
> I see flavours like FA Cuban Supreme as spices or additives for tobacco mixes, often crappy as a single flavour recipe. You want to find a recipe like this to mix up, that way you'll learn how to avoid the pepperdew notes in future


Thanks, yes mixed it 5% with small bit cherry and brandy. Had about 1ml now and its actally not bad. Think im going to add a few drops pistachio and leave it for another week or two. Its just that heavy peppadew smell when opening bottle that puts you of a bit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, yes mixed it 5% with small bit cherry and brandy. Had about 1ml now and its actally not bad. Think im going to add a few drops pistachio and leave it for another week or two. Its just that heavy peppadew smell when opening bottle that puts you of a bit


Average % on Cuban Supreme (FA) seems to be around 2% so I think you might want to drop that 5% way lower. This might be the reason for the pepperdew taste

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I bought this tobacco juice today, man thats good will loive to have a recipe close to that. From what I can figure out the brand is Pct and its called Single Barrel. Says its mix of tobacco, pistachio, caramel and vanilla custard. Going to try and start mixing the weekend and will try give this one a shot
> View attachment 150785



Try the Pistachio RY4-U

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

RainstormZA said:


> Try the Pistachio RY4-U


Hehe no thanks. That bottle I bought was good for 20min and then you permanently just taste custard from now on I stay far away from anything with cookies or custard

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is FA Cuban supreme supposed to smell like peppadew? Got the peppadew smell from concentrate bottle when I mixed it a week or so ago, mixed smell like peppedew and now after a week I had first taste, it still smell and taste like peppdews. Not a nic peppery taste. Actually taste ok, just not really tobacco
> Maybe I should mix some chicken flavour with the cuban supreme, will be a nice peppadew chicken combo



Ok just an update. So yesterday I added about 10drops of pistachio(30ml). Smelled tonight and the peppadew is gone, like in totally gone, not even a hint. Tasted it now and its great. Funny that I dnt even get any taste of the cherry. Recipe was 5 Cuban supreme, 2 brandy and 1 cherry chrush. Now it taste great, just like a cigar, no funny stuff, no sweetness, almoist has that real bad cigarette after taste. Now I dont know if I should leave it like that for next batch or ad some honey or something, it just seems that it needs something for an after taste. But dont want to mess it up or want to make it taste like cake or custard
Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok just an update. So yesterday I added about 10drops of pistachio(30ml). Smelled tonight and the peppadew is gone, like in totally gone, not even a hint. Tasted it now and its great. Funny that I dnt even get any taste of the cherry. Recipe was 5 Cuban supreme, 2 brandy and 1 cherry chrush. Now it taste great, just like a cigar, no funny stuff, no sweetness, almoist has that real bad cigarette after taste. Now I dont know if I should leave it like that for next batch or ad some honey or something, it just seems that it needs something for an after taste. But dont want to mess it up or want to make it taste like cake or custard
> Any suggestions?



Try adding some menthol !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruwaid

Howzit guys
Hoping someone can help me...recently I stumbled across a recipe that had either just cured tobacco and honey OR just one more concentrate to that. Cant seem to find it. Any know the recipe?
Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit guys
> Hoping someone can help me...recently I stumbled across a recipe that had either just cured tobacco and honey OR just one more concentrate to that. Cant seem to find it. Any know the recipe?
> Thanks guys!



These fit the bill:

Cherry Almond Cigar
The Problem with Tobacco
Maple Art

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

Thank you @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie

I mixed a batch of Cardinal 2 weeks back and it is really nice. I am going to get a MTL RTA for the wife, so how, if at all do i edit the recipe for a MTL setup? Do i just push up the nic to about 9mg or should i change the VG/PG ratio as well? Currently mixed at 70/30.

Any other suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500

Smittie said:


> I mixed a batch of Cardinal 2 weeks back and it is really nice. I am going to get a MTL RTA for the wife, so how, if at all do i edit the recipe for a MTL setup? Do i just push up the nic to about 9mg or should i change the VG/PG ratio as well? Currently mixed at 70/30.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I would suggest making your PG/VG mix 50/50. MTL's often have small juice ports and if you use a 70% VG Juice, you "might" get the occasional dry hit. Cardinal is a great recipe but I only use it on an RDA at low nic. I did try it on MTL but the flavour was a little flat. Maybe try and double the Red Burley and Kentucky Blend percentages as the creator suggests for extended steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Has anyone ever used Hangsen Eastern Tobacco? is there a reason it's nowhere to be found on ELR/ATF?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

I think I have it but can't say I've tried it yet, but I also did notice that there was little to no data on ATF and ELR. Think I may have seen something on Reddit though. 

Hangsen Tobaccos are NET based I think, a lot of them are good but I'm pretty sure they should be used as one shots, they have a juice line that has identical names to the concentrates also under the Dekang brand, think they were popular a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches

GSM500 said:


> I think I have it but can't say I've tried it yet, but I also did notice that there was little to no data on ATF and ELR. Think I may have seen something on Reddit though.
> 
> Hangsen Tobaccos are NET based I think, a lot of them are good but I'm pretty sure they should be used as one shots, they have a juice line that has identical names to the concentrates also under the Dekang brand, think they were popular a few years ago.


Thank you, the Dekang website is as useful and i am now inclined to agree it might be single flavor mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GSM500 said:


> I think I have it but can't say I've tried it yet, but I also did notice that there was little to no data on ATF and ELR. Think I may have seen something on Reddit though.
> 
> Hangsen Tobaccos are NET based I think, a lot of them are good but I'm pretty sure they should be used as one shots, they have a juice line that has identical names to the concentrates also under the Dekang brand, think they were popular a few years ago.



Noted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

So I got a sample of HS Ry1. 

Anyone used it? Any pointers?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500

Paul33 said:


> So I got a sample of HS Ry1.
> 
> Anyone used it? Any pointers?


I'd try it solo at around 5 to 6% and try and figure out if anything could be mixed with it. Might go well with a bit of coffee, but really not sure. You'll probably be impressed with it as a one shot. I'm pretty sure its a VG based flavour so remember that for the calculator.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

GSM500 said:


> I'd try it solo at around 5 to 6% and try and figure out if anything could be mixed with it. Might go well with a bit of coffee, but really not sure. You'll probably be impressed with it as a one shot. I'm pretty sure its a VG based flavour so remember that for the calculator.


Thanks @GSM500 

I’ll start at 5% and give it a go

Smells nice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GregF

OK here is one I have been playing with and I have been wanting to work on it further but every timer I just make this recipe, so maybe it is time to share.
Its a sweetish tobacco vape (from the HS Gold and Silver) but not too sweet. 
I started with INW Gold Ducat and the HS Gold and Silver @ 2% and then read somewhere that there is quite a different taste with the Gold Ducat from 2 to 3%
So in for the kill and upped the Gold Ducat to 3%. Yup they were right, the tobacco stands out much more at 3%.
Upping the Gold Ducat pushed me into upping the Gold and Silver as well.
It was quite dry and not very interesting so I added the FLV Cured Tobacco which gave it a little woody cigar taste. You cant go wrong with FLV Cured in any tobacco vape.
Still it was not "dirty" enough so in went the FLV Commercial Cigarette for a little bit ash. FLV Commercial Cigarette is dirtier than INW Dirty Neutral Base.
Final result is something that I think still needs some work but I just keep mixing it as is.

I have been wanting to add some FLV Kentucky Blend but just never seem to get around to it.

*
Zama Zama*
HS Gold & Silver - 3.5%
INW Gold Ducat - 3%
FLV Cured Tobacco - 1%
FLV Commercial Cigarette - 0.5%

Give it at least 3 weeks to settle and you good to go.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## NankeS

Hi. 
Best vanilla concentrate to pair with a tobacco? Also what tobacco, RY4? I know RY4 has a caramel profile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

NankeS said:


> Hi.
> Best vanilla concentrate to pair with a tobacco? Also what tobacco, RY4? I know RY4 has a caramel profile.


Really depends what you are going for but Vanilla Shisha (INW) is often used in tobacco recipes. As for RY4, it is a caramel and vanilla blend with a hint of tobacco(if that is what you want to call that dirty aftertaste in RY4 Double (TFA)), not enough tobacco for me, I'd always try to spice it up with a good strong tobacco, percentage to taste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA

Anyone have a recipe that is similar to Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

StompieZA said:


> Anyone have a recipe that is similar to Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane?


Wish I could help but I have not tried it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA

GSM500 said:


> Wish I could help but I have not tried it.



Its got this pipe tobacco smell and taste to it but its sweet. 

I need to play with my 7 Leaves concentrate, as im almost sure it has a similar taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

StompieZA said:


> Its got this pipe tobacco smell and taste to it but its sweet.
> 
> I need to play with my 7 Leaves concentrate, as im almost sure it has a similar taste


I'm not a fan of 7 leaves myself but would be interested to try Calamity Jane, especially if I can get it in 12mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Its got this pipe tobacco smell and taste to it but its sweet.
> 
> I need to play with my 7 Leaves concentrate, as im almost sure it has a similar taste


If you find the sweet spot, please let us know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Room Fogger said:


> If you find the sweet spot, please let us know.



Made a tobacco using 7 leaves but seems like i might have saved something else over the recipe and it was pretty good....

So need to start from scratch lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

StompieZA said:


> Made a tobacco using 7 leaves but seems like i might have saved something else over the recipe and it was pretty good....
> 
> So need to start from scratch lol


Like because of your determination to start again, saving over it absolute disaster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

StompieZA said:


> Anyone have a recipe that is similar to Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane?



Use Red burley (flv) as your starting point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

StompieZA said:


> Anyone have a recipe that is similar to Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane?


Try play around with some INW Tobacco Kent. It's in the somewhere. 

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Gooooood Morning Tobacco-Hive mind! Has anybody got close to a VCT clone? Vanilla Custard Tobacco with a hint of toasted Almond?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Gooooood Morning Tobacco-Hive mind! Has anybody got close to a VCT clone? Vanilla Custard Tobacco with a hint of toasted Almond?


Try this:
Smooth Famous Tobacco

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
INW Biscuit 0.8%
TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
FA Hazelnut 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
FA Torrone 0.2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Gooooood Morning Tobacco-Hive mind! Has anybody got close to a VCT clone? Vanilla Custard Tobacco with a hint of toasted Almond?


I came across a Ripe Vapes “VCT” Clone:
French Vanilla (CAP) 2.68%
Toasted Almond (CAP) 1.12%
Tobacco Absolute 50% (ECX) 0.20% <- no idea who stocks ECX
Vanilla Custard (CAP) 6.00%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> I came across a Ripe Vapes “VCT” Clone:
> French Vanilla (CAP) 2.68%
> Toasted Almond (CAP) 1.12%
> Tobacco Absolute 50% (ECX) 0.20% <- no idea who stocks ECX
> Vanilla Custard (CAP) 6.00%



Legend! Will give it a go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Legend! Will give it a go


please do, would really like to hear how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just some feedback on my Quest for a VCT clone so far.

First one i mixed was this Recipe:
Smooth Famous Tobacco

FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
INW Biscuit 0.8%
TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
FA Hazelnut 0.5%
FA Jamaican Rum 1%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
FA Torrone 0.2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%

Even at 0.3% the Acetyl Pyrazine over powers the entire juice, i know its still early in the steep, so i hope it settles in a week or 2. The background notes on this recipe is reminiscent of VCT, but very feint. Will do a mix without the Acetyl and will change and up the tobacco to Either Red Burley or Tobacco Absolute 50%.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The second one i tried (Thanks @lesvaches !!!)


lesvaches said:


> I came across a Ripe Vapes “VCT” Clone:
> French Vanilla (CAP) 2.68%
> Toasted Almond (CAP) 1.12%
> Tobacco Absolute 50% (ECX) 0.20% <- no idea who stocks ECX
> Vanilla Custard (CAP) 6.00%



on smell alone this smells very very very very close to the OG VCT, not going to taste this one till after 3 weeks, will keep you all posted.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just some feedback on my Quest for a VCT clone so far.
> 
> First one i mixed was this Recipe:
> Smooth Famous Tobacco
> 
> FA 7 Leaves Ultimate 2%
> TFA Acetyl Pytazine 0.3%
> INW Biscuit 0.8%
> TFA Ethyl Vanillin 0.2%
> FA Hazelnut 0.5%
> FA Jamaican Rum 1%
> TFA Sweet Cream 1.2%
> TFA Toasted Almond 0.3%
> FA Torrone 0.2%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%
> 
> Even at 0.3% the Acetyl Pyrazine over powers the entire juice, i know its still early in the steep, so i hope it settles in a week or 2. The background notes on this recipe is reminiscent of VCT, but very feint. Will do a mix without the Acetyl and will change and up the tobacco to Either Red Burley or Tobacco Absolute 50%.



Just a quick update, this morning, or day 3-of-the-ridiculously-long-wait-for-the-steep-to-finish, the Strong smell from the Acytel Pyrazine has diminished quite a lot and the background notes are more prominent to the nose. will test vape in a week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The second one i tried (Thanks @lesvaches !!!)
> HI @Dela Rey Steyn.. What did u use for the ecx concentrate
> 
> on smell alone this smells very very very very close to the OG VCT, not going to taste this one till after 3 weeks, will keep you all posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hi @incredible_hullk , ECX is the same as FE that is stocked by BLCK Vapor, you can check on their website or chat to @Richio he is the main man that can sort you out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hi @incredible_hullk , ECX is the same as FE that is stocked by BLCK Vapor, you can check on their website or chat to @Richio he is the main man that can sort you out


Perfect... Thx Meneer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

incredible_hullk said:


> Perfect... Thx Meneer


Net 'n Plesier!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> This is both a desert and tobacco, so I’ll post it here as other RY4’s are also in this thread.
> 
> Holy Holy Custard
> A velvety vanilla custard blended with rich caramel and touch of tobacco.
> 
> This RY4 custard takes a departure from ‘other’ attempts and let the ingredients do the work. I kept this as simple as I could without complicating the mix with unnessary ‘clutter’. Deceptively simple, mouthwateringly rewarding!
> 
> I went for my tried and tested INW custard base which acts as the foundation upon which I balance the star of the show...
> 
> Holy Holy Grail RY4 is the undisputed supreme master and beautifully imparts it’s inherent creamy caramel and vanilla with the embracing custard base. The tobacco slowly develops and fully rears its head after about 2 weeks, resulting in oral bliss.
> 
> The vanilla notes, present in the custard and Holy Holy Grail, is given a subtle boost by the Holy Vanilla and heightens the sweetness just a tad. Holy Vanilla has slight smoky and earthy notes, which plays beautifully with the Holy Grail and compliments it, seemingly naturally.
> 
> Give this baby the 2 weeks it deserves but have a taste after a week if you wish.
> 
> Holy Holy Custard
> 2.5% INW Creme Brulee
> 3% INW Custard
> 4% DFS HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 1% DFS Holy Vanilla
> 
> 
> View attachment 122812



Got an unexpected review...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rude Rudi said:


> Got an unexpected review...



Awesome well done @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Got an unexpected review...




Well done @Rude Rudi !
That’s amazing, I’m sure there will now be hundreds of capers wanting to mix that now !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500

Congratulations on the review @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog

That is great @Rude Rudi and what a great review it was

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches

Congratulations! @Rude Rudi well deserved.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Well done @Rude Rudi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Too awesome @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wesley

I love tobaccos, it's pretty much what I vape everyday and what has kept me off the stinkies. I do enjoy the occasional fruity or bakery or custardy vape, but they just don't give me the satisfaction a good tobacco gives me for daily use.

That being said - and anyone who mixes tobaccos knows this - DIY tobacco is a deep and dark rabbit hole that is all too easy to get lost in. There are so many different tobaccos to try, both artificial and NETs, and just going by their names / descriptions can be pointless as they will often taste nothing like you've imagined. Some will be raved about by others and taste horrible to you. You might take a chance on a relatively unknown or disliked flavour, and it's actually exactly what you're looking for. And then there's the waiting... for steeping... for weeks... only to find out that your mix did not turn out the way you hoped.

So when a tobacco mix does come together, and I can vape it for an entire day without getting put off or bored, it really is a joyous occasion for me.

*Golden Nugget*

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3234512/Golden Nugget

FA Glory and FLV Milk & Honey go so well together, dark nuttiness and dark sweetness just works for me
AP and Hazelnut are there to give the nuttiness a slight boost, Hazelnut adds a hint of creaminess and helps with mouthfeel
Desert Ship helps add a bit of spice which I love in my tobaccos
DNB is essential to add a touch of ashiness

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
Desert Ship (FA) - 0.5%
Glory (FA) - 3%
Hazelnut (FW) - 0.25%
Milk and Honey (Flavorah) - 1%
Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%

*Sodryho*

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3234644/Sodryho

This one came together when I realised my mixes were getting a bit too complicated and I decided to take a step back and go back to basics with one or two flavours to achieve what I was looking for
Soho is great if you're looking for a caramel tobacco but with a stronger tobacco than RY4s provide (this is one of FA's weakest flavours, so don't let the % scare you)
Desert Ship adds spice, needs to be a bit stronger here to compete with Soho
DNB for ashiness

Desert Ship (FA) - 1.5%
Soho (FA) - 10%
Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%

Both steeped for a month.

I have a few more tobaccos that are close to something I'm proud of sharing, hopefully I'll be able to share them soon.

Let me know if you give them a try!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500

Wesley said:


> I love tobaccos, it's pretty much what I vape everyday and what has kept me off the stinkies. I do enjoy the occasional fruity or bakery or custardy vape, but they just don't give me the satisfaction a good tobacco gives me for daily use.
> 
> That being said - and anyone who mixes tobaccos knows this - DIY tobacco is a deep and dark rabbit hole that is all too easy to get lost in. There are so many different tobaccos to try, both artificial and NETs, and just going by their names / descriptions can be pointless as they will often taste nothing like you've imagined. Some will be raved about by others and taste horrible to you. You might take a chance on a relatively unknown or disliked flavour, and it's actually exactly what you're looking for. And then there's the waiting... for steeping... for weeks... only to find out that your mix did not turn out the way you hoped.
> 
> So when a tobacco mix does come together, and I can vape it for an entire day without getting put off or bored, it really is a joyous occasion for me.
> 
> *Golden Nugget*
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3190434/Golden+Nugget
> 
> FA Glory and FLV Milk & Honey go so well together, dark nuttiness and dark sweetness just works for me
> AP and Hazelnut are there to give the nuttiness a slight boost, Hazelnut adds a hint of creaminess and helps with mouthfeel
> Desert Ship helps add a bit of spice which I love in my tobaccos
> DNB is essential to add a touch of ashiness
> 
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
> Desert Ship (FA) - 0.5%
> Glory (FA) - 3%
> Hazelnut (FW) - 0.25%
> Milk and Honey (Flavorah) - 1%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> *Sodryho*
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3171388/Sodryho
> 
> This one came together when I realised my mixes were getting a bit too complicated and I decided to take a step back and go back to basics with one or two flavours to achieve what I was looking for
> Soho is great if you're looking for a caramel tobacco but with a stronger tobacco than RY4s provide (this is one of FA's weakest flavours, so don't let the % scare you)
> Desert Ship adds spice, needs to be a bit stronger here to compete with Soho
> DNB for ashiness
> 
> Desert Ship (FA) - 1.5%
> Soho (FA) - 10%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> Both steeped for a month.
> 
> I have a few more tobaccos that are close to something I'm proud of sharing, hopefully I'll be able to share them soon.
> 
> Let me know if you give them a try!


Amazing contribution, thanks for sharing. I vape tobacco's all day and, like you, I find them to be the ultimate satisfaction.

Kudos on the use of Hazelnut (FW) and Milk & Honey (FLV), Unfortunately Desert Ship (FA) tastes like burnt green peppers to me, so not my favourite flavour to use. I hope to share a bunch of my recipes here soon.

Just out of curiosty, Have you tried some of the Inawera, Flavorah and Hangsen tobacco's?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

GSM500 said:


> Amazing contribution, thanks for sharing. I vape tobacco's all day and, like you, I find them to be the ultimate satisfaction.
> 
> Kudos on the use of Hazelnut (FW) and Milk & Honey (FLV), Unfortunately Desert Ship (FA) tastes like burnt green peppers to me, so not my favourite flavour to use. I hope to share a bunch of my recipes here soon.
> 
> Just out of curiosty, Have you tried some of the Inawera, Flavorah and Hangsen tobacco's?



Ah man, I love Desert Ship, for me it tastes like a wonderful combination of foreign spices.

I have tried INW Black for Pipe, this is probably my favourite tobacco of all. Dark, smokey, ashy, with the slightest hint of wild blueberries to create some background interest. Pairs amazingly with custards or berries. I tried their Arabic and Flue Cured tobacco which tasted like nothing to me. You must get their DNB concentrate if you don't already have it, this changed my tobacco mixing life!

Flavourah - these are strange ones - they tasted great for a week or so then disappeared, so I chucked them. After doing some research, apparently they do fade and then come back again so I need to give them another chance sometime:

Red Burley - the best of their lot, dark and dry and earthy, not sweet or spicy, I'll be trying this one out again
Kentucky Blend - brighter than Red Burley and a bit spicy, will also be trying this again
Lovage (additive) - great for adding moistness and earthiness to a mix, works well with darker tobaccos IMO
Native - I don't even remember what this tasted like

Hangsen - I think I got a bad batch or I completely messed up the percentages, because they all tasted the same to me. Mostly tasteless with something which might be loosely defined as tobacco-tasting in the background:

Eastern
Cuba
Gold and Silver
Indian
Bold

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Wesley said:


> Ah man, I love Desert Ship, for me it tastes like a wonderful combination of foreign spices.
> 
> I have tried INW Black for Pipe, this is probably my favourite tobacco of all. Dark, smokey, ashy, with the slightest hint of wild blueberries to create some background interest. Pairs amazingly with custards or berries. I tried their Arabic and Flue Cured tobacco which tasted like nothing to me. You must get their DNB concentrate if you don't already have it, this changed my tobacco mixing life!
> 
> Flavourah - these are strange ones - they tasted great for a week or so then disappeared, so I chucked them. After doing some research, apparently they do fade and then come back again so I need to give them another chance sometime:
> 
> Red Burley - the best of their lot, dark and dry and earthy, not sweet or spicy, I'll be trying this one out again
> Kentucky Blend - brighter than Red Burley and a bit spicy, will also be trying this again
> Lovage (additive) - great for adding moistness and earthiness to a mix, works well with darker tobaccos IMO
> Native - I don't even remember what this tasted like
> 
> Hangsen - I think I got a bad batch or I completely messed up the percentages, because they all tasted the same to me. Mostly tasteless with something which might be loosely defined as tobacco-tasting in the background:
> 
> Eastern
> Cuba
> Gold and Silver
> Indian
> Bold



If you like Black for Pipe, you should try Dark Tobacco, also by Inawera. This will be right up your street.

Our tastes obviously differ as I have DNB but don't use it as it's really not my cup of tea.

My favourite Flavorah Tobacco's are Cured, Kentucky Blend, Native and Red Burley. Native is dark with a bit of a cigar type flavour to it and yes, they do seem to have a boomerang effect on the steep, give them two weeks.

The Hangsen tobacco's that I have tried are pretty good but you need to use them at a pretty high percentage. I like their Deluxe Tobacco, Indian Tobacco and Magic Mix to name a few. You really need to use these around 5% and up for them to start standing out.

I look forward to seeing your future mixes. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

@GSM500 and all the other tobacco heads - I've been thinking about creating a cinnamon tobacco using FLV Rich Cinnamon. I want it to be fairly dry and earthy. Which tobacco do you all think would pair well with a cinnamon? And what else would you add for some background interest? I'm thinking a bit of cookie / biscuit, maybe coconut...

Would like to hear your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Wesley said:


> @GSM500 and all the other tobacco heads - I've been thinking about creating a cinnamon tobacco using FLV Rich Cinnamon. I want it to be fairly dry and earthy. Which tobacco do you all think would pair well with a cinnamon? And what else would you add for some background interest? I'm thinking a bit of cookie / biscuit, maybe coconut...
> 
> Would like to hear your thoughts!


I made a sweet tobacco recipe sometime ago. You can try Tabs which I feel is best as an MTL. I do have a DL version of the recipe too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wesley

GSM500 said:


> I made a sweet tobacco recipe sometime ago. You can try Tabs which I feel is best as an MTL. I do have a DL version of the recipe too.



I saw that but it looks a bit too sweet for me, not a fan of RY4. Also don't have any of those tobaccos. Or the cream or the coconut or the vanilla. 

But I think I can use it as a guideline, I'm quite enjoying Stixx Mixx Kentucky Virginian so I'm thinking of this:

SM Kentucky Virginian - 4%
FLV Rich Cinnamon - 0.25%
FA Coconut - 1% (also helps with mouthfeel)
INW DNB - 0.5%

I already have like 30 testers of other mixes waiting for me and here I am busy creating another - I love/hate DIY.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> If you like Black for Pipe, you should try Dark Tobacco, also by Inawera. This will be right up your street.
> 
> Our tastes obviously differ as I have DNB but don't use it as it's really not my cup of tea.
> 
> My favourite Flavorah Tobacco's are Cured, Kentucky Blend, Native and Red Burley. Native is dark with a bit of a cigar type flavour to it and yes, they do seem to have a boomerang effect on the steep, give them two weeks.
> 
> The Hangsen tobacco's that I have tried are pretty good but you need to use them at a pretty high percentage. I like their Deluxe Tobacco, Indian Tobacco and Magic Mix to name a few. You really need to use these around 5% and up for them to start standing out.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your future mixes. Keep it up!



the Kentucky Blend is awesome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

I tasted an amazing commercial tobacco juice about 5 years ago called Vanilla Sky Tobacco by Hurricane Vapor, which I've been trying without luck to replicate since then. I never did find a tobacco concentrate that came close until recently - TFA Western. I adore the leathery dryness of this tobacco and the taste that seems to linger forever on my buds after a drag.

This recipe is inspired by that juice from 5 years ago.

Coco Jane

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3241823/Coco+Jane

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) - 0.75%
Coconut (FA) - 0.75%
Sweet Coconut (FLV) - 1%
Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INW) - 0.5%
Western (TPA) - 3.5%

Steeped for a month. 

The coconuts and vanilla are subtle and are there to support the tobacco with a lightly creamy base and some fluff. The sweet coconut provides sweetness on the exhale. I like my Western very strong so you may want to start it off at 2.5-3%.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

A+B
A light & smooth tobacco kissed with vanilla & caramel.

This is a deceptively simple analogue killer, designed to provide a tobacco sub to new converts & veterans alike.

SM A+ Blend is a superbly blended, medium bodied blend of familiar tobaccos which most ex smokers will be able to relate to. This is the perfect transitional tobacco vape = "light, smooth, slightly sweet & nutty" and sure to satisfy any bacco lover. The first drag reminds one of the full aromas which fills the nostrils upon opening a new pack of analogues = fresh, sweet and slightly nutty tobacco...

HS Caramel toffee adds a splendid sweet and creamy caramel without distraction & enhances the innate natural sweetness of the tobacco blend.
A touch of Shisha Vanilla completes our masterpiece by masterfully doing what it does best = provide the best possible vanilla flavor...

Give this baby 7 days to reach its potential and enjoy!

A+B
6% (SM) A+ Blend 
1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee 
1.5% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> I love tobaccos, it's pretty much what I vape everyday and what has kept me off the stinkies. I do enjoy the occasional fruity or bakery or custardy vape, but they just don't give me the satisfaction a good tobacco gives me for daily use.
> 
> That being said - and anyone who mixes tobaccos knows this - DIY tobacco is a deep and dark rabbit hole that is all too easy to get lost in. There are so many different tobaccos to try, both artificial and NETs, and just going by their names / descriptions can be pointless as they will often taste nothing like you've imagined. Some will be raved about by others and taste horrible to you. You might take a chance on a relatively unknown or disliked flavour, and it's actually exactly what you're looking for. And then there's the waiting... for steeping... for weeks... only to find out that your mix did not turn out the way you hoped.
> 
> So when a tobacco mix does come together, and I can vape it for an entire day without getting put off or bored, it really is a joyous occasion for me.
> 
> *Golden Nugget*
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3234512/Golden Nugget
> 
> FA Glory and FLV Milk & Honey go so well together, dark nuttiness and dark sweetness just works for me
> AP and Hazelnut are there to give the nuttiness a slight boost, Hazelnut adds a hint of creaminess and helps with mouthfeel
> Desert Ship helps add a bit of spice which I love in my tobaccos
> DNB is essential to add a touch of ashiness
> 
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
> Desert Ship (FA) - 0.5%
> Glory (FA) - 3%
> Hazelnut (FW) - 0.25%
> Milk and Honey (Flavorah) - 1%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> *Sodryho*
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3234644/Sodryho
> 
> This one came together when I realised my mixes were getting a bit too complicated and I decided to take a step back and go back to basics with one or two flavours to achieve what I was looking for
> Soho is great if you're looking for a caramel tobacco but with a stronger tobacco than RY4s provide (this is one of FA's weakest flavours, so don't let the % scare you)
> Desert Ship adds spice, needs to be a bit stronger here to compete with Soho
> DNB for ashiness
> 
> Desert Ship (FA) - 1.5%
> Soho (FA) - 10%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> Both steeped for a month.
> 
> I have a few more tobaccos that are close to something I'm proud of sharing, hopefully I'll be able to share them soon.
> 
> Let me know if you give them a try!



Thank you for the recipies @Wesley !!
These sound amazing. Need to try them out sometime!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rude Rudi - A+B sounds great too
More concentrates on the to buy list!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Rude Rudi said:


> A+B
> A light & smooth tobacco kissed with vanilla & caramel.
> 
> This is a deceptively simple analogue killer, designed to provide a tobacco sub to new converts & veterans alike.
> 
> SM A+ Blend is a superbly blended, medium bodied blend of familiar tobaccos which most ex smokers will be able to relate to. This is the perfect transitional tobacco vape = "light, smooth, slightly sweet & nutty" and sure to satisfy any bacco lover. The first drag reminds one of the full aromas which fills the nostrils upon opening a new pack of analogues = fresh, sweet and slightly nutty tobacco...
> 
> HS Caramel toffee adds a splendid sweet and creamy caramel without distraction & enhances the innate natural sweetness of the tobacco blend.
> A touch of Shisha Vanilla completes our masterpiece by masterfully doing what it does best = provide the best possible vanilla flavor...
> 
> Give this baby 7 days to reach its potential and enjoy!
> 
> A+B
> 6% (SM) A+ Blend
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 1.5% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 177189



Still need to get my hands on the A+ Blend, but that percentage at that price 

Which other SMs have you tried and would say are worth the price?

I love their Dark Fire (Latakia) and it's taken over my number 1 spot from INW Black for Pipe, and it can be used at low percentages which make it easier to forget about the price I paid!

SM Black Cavendish on the other hand - tastes good and authentic but so weak even at 6-8% that I can't justify rebuying it at that price.


----------



## Halfdaft

I’m looking for a recipe that’s similar to vgods Cubano, I’m in no way new to mixing, though I am new to mixing tobaccos, any help is appreciated


----------



## GSM500

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I’m looking for a recipe that’s similar to vgods Cubano, I’m in no way new to mixing, though I am new to mixing tobaccos, any help is appreciated


Unfortunately I have not tried the Vgods Cubano. 
Is it in anyway similar to Twisp Cubano?


----------



## Halfdaft

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately I have not tried the Vgods Cubano.
> Is it in anyway similar to Twisp Cubano?



I’ll have to grab a bottle to confirm. 

I saw @Christos complimenting a juice and mentioning you, is that a diy recipe or a commercial juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Wesley said:


> Still need to get my hands on the A+ Blend, but that percentage at that price
> 
> Which other SMs have you tried and would say are worth the price?
> 
> I love their Dark Fire (Latakia) and it's taken over my number 1 spot from INW Black for Pipe, and it can be used at low percentages which make it easier to forget about the price I paid!
> 
> SM Black Cavendish on the other hand - tastes good and authentic but so weak even at 6-8% that I can't justify rebuying it at that price.



I have tested all of the SM tobaccos and honestly like em all!!! Have a look at a rundown of them in our review show where we talk about a few of our favourites:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GSM500

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I’ll have to grab a bottle to confirm.
> 
> I saw @Christos complimenting a juice and mentioning you, is that a diy recipe or a commercial juice?


The juice that @Christos mentioned is an upcoming commercial release. A couple of others may join it.

The Cubano by Twisp is a strong Aniseed type Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GSM500 said:


> The juice that @Christos mentioned is an upcoming commercial release. A couple of others may join it.
> 
> The Cubano by Twisp is a strong Aniseed type Tobacco.



@Halfdaft Customs, this is the one - I posted somewhere else about it as well. Excellent tobacco by the master - hoping that it will hit the shelves soon 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Gooooood Morning Tobacco-Hive mind! Has anybody got close to a VCT clone? Vanilla Custard Tobacco with a hint of toasted Almond?



So for us who have been looking to get close to VCT in the DIY world, look no further. 

Mixed up a quick 150ml with the One Shot this evening after picking it up from Blck down here in Cape Town. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve Claassen

@shaun2707 I just received my one shot today. What would the steep time be on this? It's my first time trying tobacco e juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Steve Claassen said:


> @shaun2707 I just received my one shot today. What would the steep time be on this? It's my first time trying tobacco e juice



Lekker man....

Tobacco's and Custards generally are not scared of a long steep (30 days +) but you will most likely get away with 2 weeks. Will say though that if you can hold out, the longer the better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve Claassen

shaun2707 said:


> Lekker man....
> 
> Tobacco's and Custards generally are not scared of a long steep (30 days +) but you will most likely get away with 2 weeks. Will say though that if you can hold out, the longer the better!


Thank you Shaun. I will try to be patient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

I've always fancied the concept of an RY tobacco, but every commercial RY juice or concentrate I've tried has been too much vanilla / caramel and not enough tobacco - and if the tobacco was prominent it was not one that I liked the taste of.

So I decided to create my own with one of my favourite tobaccoes, Stixx Mixx's Dark Fire (Latakia):

RY0.75

A dark, dirty, wet, smokey, tobacco-forward RY with only hints of vanilla / caramel / nut.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3275266/RY0.75

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
Almond (Mandorla) (FA) - 1%
Caramel (Caramello) (FA) - 1%
Dark Fire (Stixx Mixx) - 1.75%
Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) - 0.75%
Lovage Root (Flavorah) - 0.25%
Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%

Steeped for a month.

SM's Dark Fire is for the hardcore tobacco-heads, this tastes like tobacco leaves burning on a braai (sounds horrible but is actually delicious). It has replaced INW Black for Pipe as my dark and smokey go-to, it is less sweet which I prefer.

Holy Vanilla is my favourite vanilla for adding to tobaccos, it is smooth and tasty without being too creamy, it adds just the right amount of creaminess for me.

Caramel is caramel and FA's is the best of the lot for me, and here it imparts a slight sweetness without too much caramel flavour affecting the tobacco taste.

FA's Almond helps tie everything together while adding a bit of sweet nuttiness, again not too much to overtake the main tobacco note.

AP and DNB just doing their things.

FLV Lovage is an interesting additive for tobaccos and in my opinion works best with darker, earthier tobaccos, to moisten or 'wet' them and deepen their earthiness. I have not yet tried it with brighter tobaccos but I feel that it would not work as well with them - although I am open to others' experiences with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Wesley said:


> I've always fancied the concept of an RY tobacco, but every commercial RY juice or concentrate I've tried has been too much vanilla / caramel and not enough tobacco - and if the tobacco was prominent it was not one that I liked the taste of.
> 
> So I decided to create my own with one of my favourite tobaccoes, Stixx Mixx's Dark Fire (Latakia):
> 
> RY0.75
> 
> A dark, dirty, wet, smokey, tobacco-forward RY with only hints of vanilla / caramel / nut.
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3275266/RY0.75
> 
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
> Almond (Mandorla) (FA) - 1%
> Caramel (Caramello) (FA) - 1%
> Dark Fire (Stixx Mixx) - 1.75%
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) - 0.75%
> Lovage Root (Flavorah) - 0.25%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> Steeped for a month.
> 
> SM's Dark Fire is for the hardcore tobacco-heads, this tastes like tobacco leaves burning on a braai (sounds horrible but is actually delicious). It has replaced INW Black for Pipe as my dark and smokey go-to, it is less sweet which I prefer.
> 
> Holy Vanilla is my favourite vanilla for adding to tobaccos, it is smooth and tasty without being too creamy, it adds just the right amount of creaminess for me.
> 
> Caramel is caramel and FA's is the best of the lot for me, and here it imparts a slight sweetness without too much caramel flavour affecting the tobacco taste.
> 
> FA's Almond helps tie everything together while adding a bit of sweet nuttiness, again not too much to overtake the main tobacco note.
> 
> AP and DNB just doing their things.
> 
> FLV Lovage is an interesting additive for tobaccos and in my opinion works best with darker, earthier tobaccos, to moisten or 'wet' them and deepen their earthiness. I have not yet tried it with brighter tobaccos but I feel that it would not work as well with them - although I am open to others' experiences with it.


Ok been out of it for a while but you got my attention 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

GregF said:


> Ok been out of it for a while but you got my attention
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



Just do it mate!


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> I've always fancied the concept of an RY tobacco, but every commercial RY juice or concentrate I've tried has been too much vanilla / caramel and not enough tobacco - and if the tobacco was prominent it was not one that I liked the taste of.
> 
> So I decided to create my own with one of my favourite tobaccoes, Stixx Mixx's Dark Fire (Latakia):
> 
> RY0.75
> 
> A dark, dirty, wet, smokey, tobacco-forward RY with only hints of vanilla / caramel / nut.
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3275266/RY0.75
> 
> Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 0.5%
> Almond (Mandorla) (FA) - 1%
> Caramel (Caramello) (FA) - 1%
> Dark Fire (Stixx Mixx) - 1.75%
> Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) - 0.75%
> Lovage Root (Flavorah) - 0.25%
> Tobacco, DNB (Dirty Neutral Base) (INAWERA) - 0.5%
> 
> Steeped for a month.
> 
> SM's Dark Fire is for the hardcore tobacco-heads, this tastes like tobacco leaves burning on a braai (sounds horrible but is actually delicious). It has replaced INW Black for Pipe as my dark and smokey go-to, it is less sweet which I prefer.
> 
> Holy Vanilla is my favourite vanilla for adding to tobaccos, it is smooth and tasty without being too creamy, it adds just the right amount of creaminess for me.
> 
> Caramel is caramel and FA's is the best of the lot for me, and here it imparts a slight sweetness without too much caramel flavour affecting the tobacco taste.
> 
> FA's Almond helps tie everything together while adding a bit of sweet nuttiness, again not too much to overtake the main tobacco note.
> 
> AP and DNB just doing their things.
> 
> FLV Lovage is an interesting additive for tobaccos and in my opinion works best with darker, earthier tobaccos, to moisten or 'wet' them and deepen their earthiness. I have not yet tried it with brighter tobaccos but I feel that it would not work as well with them - although I am open to others' experiences with it.



This sounds amazing @Wesley - thanks!
I know exactly what you mean about wanting a RY4 type vape with more prominence on the tobacco.
I have thought the same on several occasions!!

Onto the "to mix" list it goes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Holy Fire
A delicious smokey blend of caramel, vanilla and tobacco.

I set out to explore different levels and uses of my Holy Holy Grail, widely revered as THE king of caramel, vanilla and tobacco triads.
Admittedly feint in the tobacco department, this recipe attempts to add some simple complexity to our main protagonist whilst celebrating its inherent sublimeness...

SM Latakia fire cured is a superb ‘dark’ tobacco and is much more refined than other players in this tobacco category like Black Fire and the likes. It can be described as an ashy burning campfire log - intense and pure... Here it adds a delicious & refined sweet, smokey & ashy element and lifts the RY4 base to unexplored heights

Oakwood adds a slight sweet woody tone to bolster the feint tobacco in the Holy Holy Grail and adds a bit of complexity and intrigue.

Use Holy Holy Grail V2 at 8%.
For a touch of additional sweetness, add 1% HS Caramel Toffee...

Give this 7 days to settle, 10 days best.

Holy Fire 
6% DFS HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4 
1% SM Latakia Fire Cured 
0.5% FA Oak Wood

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Bliss
A rich, sticky & creamy caramel tobacco.

Further exploration of Holy Holy Grail and HS Caramel toffee led me to this scrumptious and richly rewarding creamy caramel RY4 delight. Simply put, pure bliss...

Not much has to be said for the highly acclaimed Holy Holy Grail. It is, by far, the quintessential RY4. Period. Light on the tobacco, heavy on the vanilla infused caramel goodness, this is the bedrock of this recipe. Use V2 at 8% for best results.

HS Caramel Toffee is my go-to caramel and further deepens the caramel layer by providing a rich and creamy true caramel flavor.

LB Vanilla Ice Cream is a superb VIC and further compliments the vanillas & introduces a wonderful, rich and smooth, creamy element. Initial adaptations features custard which was good, but this bad boy/girl is just soooo much better!

HS Italian cream is pure indulgence and simply adds luxurious, double cream, oral satisfaction.

Give this baby at least 7 days to stew and be prepared for oral bliss...

Bliss
1.5% HS Caramel Toffee 
7% DFS HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4 
1% HS Italian Cream 
3% LB Vanilla Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rude Rudi said:


> Bliss
> A rich, sticky & creamy caramel tobacco.
> 
> Further exploration of Holy Holy Grail and HS Caramel toffee led me to this scrumptious and richly rewarding creamy caramel RY4 delight. Simply put, pure bliss...
> 
> Not much has to be said for the highly acclaimed Holy Holy Grail. It is, by far, the quintessential RY4. Period. Light on the tobacco, heavy on the vanilla infused caramel goodness, this is the bedrock of this recipe. Use V2 at 8% for best results.
> 
> HS Caramel Toffee is my go-to caramel and further deepens the caramel layer by providing a rich and creamy true caramel flavor.
> 
> LB Vanilla Ice Cream is a superb VIC and further compliments the vanillas & introduces a wonderful, rich and smooth, creamy element. Initial adaptations features custard which was good, but this bad boy/girl is just soooo much better!
> 
> HS Italian cream is pure indulgence and simply adds luxurious, double cream, oral satisfaction.
> 
> Give this baby at least 7 days to stew and be prepared for oral bliss...
> 
> Bliss
> 1.5% HS Caramel Toffee
> 7% DFS HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 1% HS Italian Cream
> 3% LB Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> View attachment 182277



Wowza, thanks for sharing. Will be mixing this soonest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

GregF said:


> Came across this recipe and gave it a shot.
> 
> *Real Stinkies*
> FA Desert Ship - 1%
> INW Flue Cured Tobacco - 0.5%
> TFA RY4 Double - 3%
> 
> I don't have many RY4 mixes lately and this is not too bad. As far as a real stinkie taste, I think for me the Desert Ship stands out too much. I upped the Flue Cured to 1% and much prefer it. Gives it that little extra dry ashy taste with the Desert ship not so "in your face".
> The benefits of DIY, different folks different strokes.



Just mixed this up and made Flue Cured Tobacco 1% as per your notes. Not big into tobaccos.....Yet and used to play with 7 Leaves and RY4 Double so this is new territory for me but looking forward.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Been vaping this now and its really good SNV. Slightly sweet from the Ry4 it seems but a very good plain tobacco flavor. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

I have long been looking for a good Honey tobacco. The few commercial ones I tried just didn't do it for me. A while ago Wayne Walker posted a recipe for a Honey RY4 but I was getting tired of RY4s with either biscuits or peanut butter. So I worked on my own a bit. Combined Wayne's recipe with Cardinal and a bit of tweeking I got what I needed. Pretty strong on the tobacco (for me) with a bit of creaminess and honey just lurking behind the tobacco without overpowering or making it any sweeter.

*Honey RY4*

6% DFS Holy Holy Grail RY4 v2
3% VT Honeycomb
1% HS RY4
0.75% FLV Kentucky Blend
0.75% FLV Red Burley
0.5% FLV Milk & Honey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## takatatak

Adephi said:


> I have long been looking for a good Honey tobacco. The few commercial ones I tried just didn't do it for me. A while ago Wayne Walker posted a recipe for a Honey RY4 but Iwas getting tired of RY4s with either biscuits or peanut butter. So I worked on my own a bit. Combined Wayne's recipe with Cardinal and a bit of tweeking I got what I needed. Pretty strong on the tobacco (for me) with a bit of creaminess and honey just lurking behind the tobacco without overpowering or making it any sweeter.
> 
> Honey RY4
> 
> 6% DFS Holy Holy Grail RY4 v2
> 3% VT Honeycomb
> 1% HS RY4
> 0.75% FLV Kentucky Blend
> 0.75% FLV Red Burley
> 0.5% FLV Milk & Honey


This looks awesome @Adephi... I haven't tried the original as I don't have the FLV Raisin Rum but your adapted recipe looks like it should be super tasty!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

takatatak said:


> This looks awesome @Adephi... I haven't tried the original as I don't have the FLV Raisin Rum but your adapted recipe looks like it should be super tasty!!


Yeah, I wasn't going to order the raisin rum just for this as I don't see myself using it for something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964

A Charlie Noble Tripoli inspired recipe.. Saw a lot of hype and positive comments about Charlie Noble Tripoli as a premium tobacco juice worldwide so I looked for a diy recipe.

I thought the tobacco flavour vapers will like this perhaps. I'm mixing it just waiting for a few concentrates needed to arrive.

The original recipe appears here

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5455#turkish_t_by_juicemunkeh

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

"exotic roots" ?



yum !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew

vicTor said:


> "exotic roots" ?
> 
> 
> 
> yum !


Liquorice is an exotic root. Just saying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

Stew said:


> Liquorice is an exotic root. Just saying.



thanks @Stew , I didn't know that

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

*Liquorice* is an extract from the Glycyrrhiza glabra plant which contains glycyrrhizic acid, or GZA. GZA is made of one molecule of glycyrrhetinic acid and two molecules of glucuronic acid. The extracts from the root of the plant can also be referred to as *liquorice*, sweet root, and glycyrrhiza extract.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## fbb1964

Stew said:


> Liquorice is an exotic root. Just saying.


I had to buy this concentrate as I've never used it before, interesting flavour. This is how it's described. 
This is the spawn of an effort to make INW Exotic Roots palatable. Here, Exotic Roots is up front and personal with its ginger and spice notes (if you have had the pleasure of meeting it, you know what I mean). 
Reference comes from using in this recipe.. 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25700#major_errors_by_philosaphucker

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew

fbb1964 said:


> I had to buy this concentrate as I've never used it before, interesting flavour. This is how it's described.
> This is the spawn of an effort to make INW Exotic Roots palatable. Here, Exotic Roots is up front and personal with its ginger and spice notes (if you have had the pleasure of meeting it, you know what I mean).
> Reference comes from using in this recipe..
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25700#major_errors_by_philosaphucker


Thank you. Will follow the link and read it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fbb1964

Stew said:


> Thank you. Will follow the link and read it.


Omg it does look like a really complex flavour this is another INW exotic roots more descriptive review of the flavour to look at perhaps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

vicTor said:


> *Liquorice* is an extract from the Glycyrrhiza glabra plant which contains glycyrrhizic acid, or GZA. GZA is made of one molecule of glycyrrhetinic acid and two molecules of glucuronic acid. The extracts from the root of the plant can also be referred to as *liquorice*, sweet root, and glycyrrhiza extract.


Ha, learn something everyday... I always thought liquorice was based off aniseed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964

Finally finished, steeped and tested my new diy tobacco juice called Turkish Amarula Cream
Started off with a simple diy mix of Turkish blend tobacco, marula, mandarin and cream. Was ok but not quite what I wanted. Something was missing.

Found this online Amarula Cream recipe and used a few more flavours I liked in my final recipe. This recipe was too sweet for my liking.

https://www.e-lr.net/recipes/84453

The final recipe I mixed, steeped for a month and tested follows. I still consider this a work in progress feel free to make suggestions. Both the brandy and marula are very strong flavours might tune it down a bit in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## fbb1964

fbb1964 said:


> A Charlie Noble Tripoli inspired recipe.. Saw a lot of hype and positive comments about Charlie Noble Tripoli as a premium tobacco juice worldwide so I looked for a diy recipe.
> 
> I thought the tobacco flavour vapers will like this perhaps. I'm mixing it just waiting for a few concentrates needed to arrive.
> 
> The original recipe appears here
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/5455#turkish_t_by_juicemunkeh
> 
> View attachment 209690



The final updated Turkish T - Charlie Noble Tripoli inspired recipe I mixed follows. CAP Fig was discontinued in 2016 and I used FA Fig as a substitute. CAP Fig are cooked figs while FA Fig are fresh figs that's a lot sweeter and tastes different. I used 50% FA Fig and 50% INW Smoked Plum instead.




The list of Capella discontinued and substitute flavours follow.

https://www.capellaflavors.com/blog/post/spring-2019-alternative-and-discontinued-flavors/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Asterix

Any suggestions for substitute INW Flue Cured Tobacco? Seems to be out of stock everywhere. 

Using 0.5% Flue with 0.5% Gold Ducat and RY4D.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

Asterix said:


> Any suggestions for substitute INW Flue Cured Tobacco? Seems to be out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Using 0.5% Flue with 0.5% Gold Ducat and RY4D.



It's been a while since I've used it but I can't think of anything quite like it.

But looking at the recipe, why don't you try 0.25% Arabic Tobacco (FLV)(Stuff is really strong) instead. There are some other ones that could be used depending on your taste. It will obviously taste a bit different but that also depends on the amount of RY4D you are using in the recipe. The Gold Ducat could go up a bit because it's great stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Thanks @GSM500. Keen to get an order in ASAP so will give it a go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> Thanks @GSM500. Keen to get an order in ASAP so will give it a go.


This sounds lekker. Let us know how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500

So here is a simple tobacco and custard recipe I whipped up during the first lockdown. It swiftly became an ADV for my Wife and other family members.

Woody Nutty Custard
MLB (FE) - 4%
Custard Premium - 2%
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) - 0.5%

Sneaky taste after 7 days but great after 3 weeks. (The Wife is happy with it after 1 day)

Works well as an MTL and DL Vape

Now before you get all upset because you can't find MLB by Flavour Express in SA, it is the same flavour as M-Bro Concentrate by Ying Yang (YY) available from BLCK

Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

GSM500 said:


> So here is a simple tobacco and custard recipe I whipped up during the first lockdown. It swiftly became an ADV for my Wife and other family members.
> 
> Woody Nutty Custard
> MLB (FE) - 4%
> Custard Premium - 2%
> Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) - 0.5%
> 
> Sneaky taste after 7 days but great after 3 weeks. (The Wife is happy with it after 1 day)
> 
> Works well as an MTL and DL Vape
> 
> Now before you get all upset because you can't find MLB by Flavour Express in SA, it is the same flavour as M-Bro Concentrate by Ying Yang (YY) available from BLCK
> 
> Enjoy


Just my luck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just my luck
> View attachment 218515


Sorry, I know but didn't want to comment on it as I'm sure stock will come in soon.

BTW......Your phone needs charging

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> So here is a simple tobacco and custard recipe I whipped up during the first lockdown. It swiftly became an ADV for my Wife and other family members.
> 
> Woody Nutty Custard
> MLB (FE) - 4%
> Custard Premium - 2%
> Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) - 0.5%
> 
> Sneaky taste after 7 days but great after 3 weeks. (The Wife is happy with it after 1 day)
> 
> Works well as an MTL and DL Vape
> 
> Now before you get all upset because you can't find MLB by Flavour Express in SA, it is the same flavour as M-Bro Concentrate by Ying Yang (YY) available from BLCK
> 
> Enjoy



what do you know about tobacco anyway ?

ONLY kidding ...lol

what name did you give this one, love some of the names you give

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> what do you know about tobacco anyway ?
> 
> ONLY kidding ...lol
> 
> what name did you give this one, love some of the names you give



Out of all of the duties in mixing something up, naming the damn thing is probably the most taxing. I've seen posts where mixers look for apps to randomly generate names. So no brain power here and the first sticker it got said Wood Custard but I always felt I should call it Lockdown because of the timing, but that would be cheesy and depressing at the same time so lets just leave it a Woody Nutty Custard for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

GSM500 said:


> Out of all of the duties in mixing something up, naming the damn thing is probably the most taxing. I've seen posts where mixers look for apps to randomly generate names. So no brain power here and the first sticker it got said Wood Custard but I always felt I should call it Lockdown because of the timing, but that would be cheesy and depressing at the same time so lets just leave it a Woody Nutty Custard for now.



If you name it "The Lockdown Blues", it would fit nicely with the current mood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

GSM500 said:


> Out of all of the duties in mixing something up, naming the damn thing is probably the most taxing. I've seen posts where mixers look for apps to randomly generate names. So no brain power here and the first sticker it got said Wood Custard but I always felt I should call it Lockdown because of the timing, but that would be cheesy and depressing at the same time so lets just leave it a Woody Nutty Custard for now.





Woody's Nut Custard?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GSM500

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 218531
> 
> Woody's Nut Custard?


It's never gonna taste the same because we can't unread stuff

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964

Another definite keeper is this one called Cavendish Amaretto Vanilla. I found an interesting recipe called Southern Baptist and changed it. Original recipe here

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/889662/Southern Baptist

The new remixed recipe follows.. The AP, Graham Cracker and Amaretto tastes like a fresh almond cookie and the Cavendish, Black fire, vanilla cream and custard brings a smooth creamy tobacco taste. It needs a long steep for the best flavour. I steeped it for 6 weeks.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964

Another definite keeper. Will make it again after the test bottle opened and vaped today after 8 week steep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just my luck
> View attachment 218515


Looks like this is back in stock @BLCK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Looking for a clone of leaf espresso dark bean tobacco, the notes include espresso flavour it's sweet with tobacco hints no ry4 has some cream in it, really like this profile


----------



## Munro31

If we kept on cloning juices, we would kill our juice market, eventually you won't get innovation from awesome juice chefs. Try figure it out for your own pleasure?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BUSDRIVER said:


> Looking for a clone of leaf espresso dark bean tobacco, the notes include espresso flavour it's sweet with tobacco hints no ry4 has some cream in it, really like this profile



Maybe we can ask @Paulie? After all, it is his juice you are trying to Clone , a great contributor to the local Vaping community and an all round helpful gent. See no problem here...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Maybe we can ask @Paulie? After all, it is his juice you are trying to Clone , a great contributor to the local Vaping community and an all round helpful gent. See no problem here...


My opinion on cloning juices? If its a publicly shared recipe it's fair game to be used, changed and mixed, no worries. That's the whole purpose of great mixers sharing their recipes online and public. By a diy juice vaper for he's own use. If it's not public there's a reason why the mixer has their reasons not to share it. No problem I'm OK with that as well. It's their decision to share or not. No problem whatsoever.

Take for instance this great coffee juice recipe mixed by the veteran mixer @Rude Rudi that I really like a lot just by looking at the ingredients in the recipe.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/161437#caramel_coffee_frothee_by_ruderudi

But I'm thinking I like coffee taste and I also like tobacco taste. So what I'm planning to do is use this awesome coffee recipe as a base but also add some tobacco concentrate to it to refine it to my liking. Haven't quite decided just yet whether I'd use a Turkish or one even perhaps a few other tobacco concentrates to add. But to definitely reference and acknowledge the real base coffee mix as done by @Rude Rudi if I do decide to share it here after mixed, steeped and tested. For other diy juice makers to enjoy for their own consumption.

My opinion of "bad cloners" are individuals or commercial juice makers that uses another public recipe or popular juice name and then rename or not even rename but put their "brand name" on it and start selling it as their own "branded name juice" not shared publicly. And how many small garage scientists peddle their commercial juice with absolutely zero innovation or any creativity but just for the sole purpose of coining in on the booming juice market. If a small juice maker creates and experiment and sell their own created innovative "branded name" juice mixes good on them. Great and to definitely be supported! If not but just a "bad cloner" as described it puts them in the same category as "Hufflepuff". A ripoff bs artist and nothing more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks again @Rude Rudi for the awesome coffee froth recipe. These are the two additional tobacco flavour added recipes I mixed. Definite keepers I will mix them again in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood
> View attachment 229361



awesome awesome juice !

thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

GSM500 said:


> So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood


Thanks for the share!!! Love it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> Looking for a clone of leaf espresso dark bean tobacco, the notes include espresso flavour it's sweet with tobacco hints no ry4 has some cream in it, really like this profile


Let me rephrase the question, I like the tobacco they use in the leaf juice that I want to try in a custard base and I can't pickup the notes to guide me as to what tobacco it could be using


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood
> View attachment 229361


Is there any place you can still buy v1, 8m keen to try this recipe and fears cardinal


----------



## Rude Rudi

BUSDRIVER said:


> Is there any place you can still buy v1, 8m keen to try this recipe and fears cardinal


Alas, it is just about impossible to find...


----------



## Drikusw

BUSDRIVER said:


> Is there any place you can still buy v1, 8m keen to try this recipe and fears cardinal


Here you go, only 3 left though....
Red Wood (thegguys.co.za)


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> Let me rephrase the question, I like the tobacco they use in the leaf juice that I want to try in a custard base and I can't pickup the notes to guide me as to what tobacco it could be using


I think the concentrate you are after is Cubano (SC(Super Concentrates)) which unfortunately does not appear on the Bull City Flavours website anymore. It maybe available from other international vendors but I have not come across this locally.

I think it might give you that cigar-ish coffee note you are after

Edit : Made a mistake on the first post, Havana Dry (SC) was not the flavour I was thinking of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

GSM500 said:


> So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood
> View attachment 229361


5.65% Flavouring only? that's mind blowing for a MTL juice with so much flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 5.65% Flavouring only? that's mind blowing for a MTL juice with so much flavour!



its wonderful, especially for me

now to hunt for that HHG RY4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 5.65% Flavouring only? that's mind blowing for a MTL juice with so much flavour!


Chefs have just released some SC's that mix between 0.2 to 0.5% imagine a recipe with all them i doubt you would get above 2%. The days of 15 to 20% flavouring recipes is old school if i hit 10% i consider that very high!


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> its wonderful, especially for me
> 
> now to hunt for that HHG RY4


If not using the new FLV RY4 in that recipe would be a good sub!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> I think the concentrate you are after is Cubano (SC(Super Concentrates)) which unfortunately does not appear on the Bull City Flavours website anymore. It maybe available from other international vendors but I have not come across this locally.
> 
> I think it might give you that cigar-ish coffee note you are after
> 
> Edit : Made a mistake on the first post, Havana Dry (SC) was not the flavour I was thinking of.


i gave up on that profile and mixed up Fears Abuela . the notes from the Kentucky and FLV flue cured is close close to the cigar type flavour i was after, ,my new inspiration is a Sweetish Abuela type with a different accent Either Inw Peach at around 0.8 % or VT Sugarloaf pineapple at a higher percentage of around 3 or 4 % , will let you know how it progresses, the Abuela is all im vaping at the moment man its magic, It tastes greay in the Dwarv Dl and the TF gt4


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> i gave up on that profile and mixed up Fears Abuela . the notes from the Kentucky and FLV flue cured is close close to the cigar type flavour i was after, ,my new inspiration is a Sweetish Abuela type with a different accent Either Inw Peach at around 0.8 % or VT Sugarloaf pineapple at a higher percentage of around 3 or 4 % , will let you know how it progresses, the Abuela is all im vaping at the moment man its magic, It tastes greay in the Dwarv Dl and the TF gt4


Try another Mango for Abuela. I saw in a YT video where he spoke about it, a company bought that recipe from him, except he had to fix it. The FLV mango breaks down pretty quick, he had to find an alternative.

If you like kentucky blend and cured tobacco, Holy Nilla Rillo will be a great recipe for you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

GSM500 said:


> Try another Mango for Abuela. I saw in a YT video where he spoke about it, a company bought that recipe from him, except he had to fix it. The FLV mango breaks down pretty quick, he had to find an alternative.
> 
> If you like kentucky blend and cured tobacco, Holy Nilla Rillo will be a great recipe for you


The Nilla Rillo is fire!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

GSM500 said:


> So for those of you that might have a bit of Holy Holy Grail RY4 V1 (DIYFS) in your stash, here is the recipe for Red Wood
> View attachment 229361


@GSM500 any Ideas for an acceptable sub for the FLV Wood Spice? Can’t seem to find it anywhere and as I only have Holy V2, it doesn’t have to be exact, just close?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

CJB85 said:


> @GSM500 any Ideas for an acceptable sub for the FLV Wood Spice? Can’t seem to find it anywhere and as I only have Holy V2, it doesn’t have to be exact, just close?



Unfortunately can't think of anything close, it is pretty unique. Try here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately can't think of anything close, it is pretty unique. Try here


Haha, what a dunce... never thought of spelling it as one word. Just sent @Nick Black a DM to see if he can add it to my order. Thanks Guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately can't think of anything close, it is pretty unique. Try here


BTW, Ember is one incredible liquid... Definitely one of my favourites and certainly one you can be proud of!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> Try another Mango for Abuela. I saw in a YT video where he spoke about it, a company bought that recipe from him, except he had to fix it. The FLV mango breaks down pretty quick, he had to find an alternative.
> 
> If you like kentucky blend and cured tobacco, Holy Nilla Rillo will be a great recipe for you


Maybe fe mango or frandy mango and bump it up to 3 percent, or even alphonso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> Try another Mango for Abuela. I saw in a YT video where he spoke about it, a company bought that recipe from him, except he had to fix it. The FLV mango breaks down pretty quick, he had to find an alternative.
> 
> If you like kentucky blend and cured tobacco, Holy Nilla Rillo will be a great recipe for you


Can you use v2 hhgry4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

BUSDRIVER said:


> Can you use v2 hhgry4


Ive made it with V2 and it was good (never had v1 though), but I also found the mango to be way in the background and not enough. I made a version with cinnamon too, but overcooked the cinnamon and it wasn’t very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> Maybe fe mango or frandy mango and bump it up to 3 percent, or even alphonso


I did not enjoy Abuela much, if I remember correctly it has Conneticut Shade in it and that's far from being a favourite of mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> I did not enjoy Abuela much, if I remember correctly it has Conneticut Shade in it and that's far from being a favourite of mine


So I dropped the inw vanilla shisha and added frandy mango 2 percent, steeping and will test, on another note I did a peach version with inw peach at 1 percent and white peach at 1.8%, so far it's very promising

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM busy I know the tobacco archive today most of the records have fa tobaccos and there is not much love for flv.

What's the general consensus on the best tobacco for fruit mixes and for pipe dessert tobacco base wise. So far it's gold ducat or black for pipe?


----------



## CJB85

BUSDRIVER said:


> So I dropped the inw vanilla shisha and added frandy mango 2 percent, steeping and will test, on another note I did a peach version with inw peach at 1 percent and white peach at 1.8%, so far it's very promising


If you like the peach angle, check out the Georgia Cardinal variant on ATF. Cardinal base with white peach and apricot. Delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> GSM busy I know the tobacco archive today most of the records have fa tobaccos and there is not much love for flv.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the best tobacco for fruit mixes and for pipe dessert tobacco base wise. So far it's gold ducat or black for pipe?


Try some French Pipe, I think this will work for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> Try some French Pipe, I think this will work for you


This looks interesting GSM, 

Hard to find links to their site or forums what's the recommended mix percentages on the yy French pipe and any notes you know of?


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> This looks interesting GSM,
> 
> Hard to find links to their site or forums what's the recommended mix percentages on the yy French pipe and any notes you know of?


You can use these tobacco's from low to high. If you want it to be very prominent you can use it at 5 to 6% for MTL but flavour should be pretty good at 2 to 3% depending on how you want to use it. 7% is what I'd mix it up as for a single flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

BUSDRIVER said:


> GSM busy I know the tobacco archive today most of the records have fa tobaccos and there is not much love for flv.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the best tobacco for fruit mixes and for pipe dessert tobacco base wise. So far it's gold ducat or black for pipe?



A while ago I mixed this Apple-bacco. Not very tobacco heavy but quite pleasant vape

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/690844/Apple-bacco (Sad Panda Vape)

I'm currently working on something uniquely special. Just waiting for the last batch to steep and I will post here if I remember.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

So i finally have a decent adaptation of Fears Abuela, but with a peach top note , im impressed thus far and gone through my second 100ml : Fresh off the shake after about 3 days , the peach settles and the checmical notes steep out, after about a week the flavorah flavours dissapear for around another week and after 3 weeks they come back nicely and the peach mellows a bit to have a creamy peach cigar 



Connecticut Shade (Flavorah)
0.80%

Cured Tobacco (Flavorah)
2%


INAWERA Flavours">INW Peach
2.00

Kentucky Blend (Flavorah)
1%

Peach White (FA)
1.00%

Shisha Vanilla (INAWERA)
1.00%


Super Sweet (CAP)
0.50%


Virginia Tobacco (Flavorah)
1.20%



https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/4049524/PeachBuela+%28Inspired+by+Fear%29+v2
Suggested steep time: 3 days

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Sounds great @BUSDRIVER 
So much to explore with fruit infused tobacco Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Which cream pairs well with flv tobaccos. I have flv kentucky blend at 3% tfa sweet cream at 2% and some supur sweet at 0.5% . The sweet cream seems dense and creamy powerful at 2% but wanted the communitys thoughts on a cream that pairs well with a single tobacco


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> Which cream pairs well with flv tobaccos. I have flv kentucky blend at 3% tfa sweet cream at 2% and some supur sweet at 0.5% . The sweet cream seems dense and creamy powerful at 2% but wanted the communitys thoughts on a cream that pairs well with a single tobacco


I'd use Cream (FLV) around 0.5%. You could also take a page out of the Tobacco Grandmaster's book (I'm talking about Fear) to make your tobacco richer and use 0.25-0.3% Butter (TFA) . I actually like the (FA) one at the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Currently working on a tobacco crumble with custard, still a work in progress but getting very promising!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

I got some awesome frm blck flavours this week in, am4a, dark for pipe, flv tatanka and thrn some inywresting top notes and creams flv cream is better than tfa sweet cream for sure. Flv native is intwresting, need to see the taste aftwr 2 weeks as i like kentucky blend from flv. Chocolate deutsh at 0.5% adds a dark chocolate cake vibe but is dry so works well with tatanka. For nuts i got fw hazelnut as additives and cream at 1 % as well as tfa pistachio and fa marzipan I have sf tests am4a at 3%, flv native at 2%. 


What are the inw for pipe and am4a steep times. I know flv is kind of 3 - 10days, im hoping the dfp comes alive as its very floral on day 4 still? Notes im gettibf is plum raisin and the pipe flavour is there but may need a steep to come alive

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

@BUSDRIVER I love Am4a, just straight up, usually mix it 4-5%, usually needs about 7 days steep but many times I shake and vape

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> @BUSDRIVER I love Am4a, just straight up, usually mix it 4-5%, usually needs about 7 days steep but many times I shake and vape


great, thanks. more things to spend money on!

is it more tobacco'y than ry4? i just read the description on BLCK's website and it sounds really interesting!

and is it a coil gunker cause thats my worst!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> great, thanks. more things to spend money on!
> 
> is it more tobacco'y than ry4? i just read the description on BLCK's website and it sounds really interesting!
> 
> and is it a coil gunker cause thats my worst!



a tad more tobacco yes, strange but lekker

not a coil gunker at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> a tad more tobacco yes, strange but lekker
> 
> not a coil gunker at all


fine! ok! I'll buy it! stop harrassing me!!!

shot dude, need to grab some odds and ends so this will end up in my cart!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> fine! ok! I'll buy it! stop harrassing me!!!
> 
> shot dude, need to grab some odds and ends so this will end up in my cart!



...lol, please let me know once you've tried it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...lol, please let me know once you've tried it


ordered and will try grab it today. I had some points saved up at TFM so I'm grabbing that and a set of nano fused claptons and I had to pay in a whole R4

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ...lol, please let me know once you've tried it


I will mix tonight and let you know!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500

I hope you guys have tried Hangsen Tobaccos....They are pretty good as one shots or single flavours

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> I will mix tonight and let you know!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GSM500

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 240444


Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of AM4A (INW) but I know that there are plenty of people that would disagree with me.
What I'd do is buy a pack of the below and make an NET

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of AM4A (INW) but I know that there are plenty of people that would disagree with me.
> What I'd do is buy a pack of the below and make an NET
> View attachment 240448



you are levels, many levels above us Sir !

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> you are levels, many levels above us Sir !


Tobacco soaked in PG for a month and then strain the leaves out of it.....Not so hard and cheaper per ml

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

GSM500 said:


> Tobacco soaked in PG for a month and then strain the leaves out of it.....Not so hard and cheaper per ml



Best results I ever had out of this was from a tobacco from JJ Cail(think that's the shop's name). It was called something like Transvaal Black or such. I like dark tobaccos and that one was very good. Just a coil gunker of note.


----------



## GSM500

Viper_SA said:


> Best results I ever had out of this was from a tobacco from JJ Cail(think that's the shop's name). It was called something like Transvaal Black or such. I like dark tobaccos and that one was very good. Just a coil gunker of note.


Yeah, we have or had a JJ Cale in PTA too. As far as coil gunking goes, some do and some don't but it is to be expected since there are natural sugars, amongst other things, that the PG will soak up and that'll gunk a coil in a hurry.


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Updates, 

Week 1 steep

Dark for pipe, 2.5% solo, this one started out very alcohlic for me the smokiness pipe flavour is rearing its head, must g9 back for another 2 weeks steep, but definately interesting, it could use some ashiness

Am4a very interesting aromatic at 4 percwnt, rum and dark fruity notes can vape it solo but for me this lacks any pipe or tobacco, and no smokiness, think of this as a aromatic top not and mid note, i thinks this needs 1 percent of dnb or dark for pipe

Inw cherry cigar - think this needs more time, no cigar and the cherry is washed out at 2% solo, underwhelming and bland

Red burley flv, winner! and see this paiting with fw hazelnut and tfa pistachio, pairs well with flv cured

Flv native expected more ,might need more time, kind of 1 dimensional.

SHYNDOS Blavk forrest bacco is very very nice indeed, tatanka plays well with chocolate deautsh, but the tobacco notes are one dimensional mouthferl and balanve is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> I hope you guys have tried Hangsen Tobaccos....They are pretty good as one shots or single flavours


Which ones specifically, i like pipe tobacco, cavendish burley and kentucky profile so far?


----------



## Adephi

BUSDRIVER said:


> Updates,
> 
> Week 1 steep
> 
> Dark for pipe, 2.5% solo, this one started out very alcohlic for me the smokiness pipe flavour is rearing its head, must g9 back for another 2 weeks steep, but definately interesting, it could use some ashiness
> 
> Am4a very interesting aromatic at 4 percwnt, rum and dark fruity notes can vape it solo but for me this lacks any pipe or tobacco, and no smokiness, think of this as a aromatic top not and mid note, i thinks this needs 1 percent of dnb or dark for pipe
> 
> Inw cherry cigar - think this needs more time, no cigar and the cherry is washed out at 2% solo, underwhelming and bland
> 
> Red burley flv, winner! and see this paiting with fw hazelnut and tfa pistachio, pairs well with flv cured
> 
> Flv native expected more ,might need more time, kind of 1 dimensional.
> 
> SHYNDOS Blavk forrest bacco is very very nice indeed, tatanka plays well with chocolate deautsh, but the tobacco notes are one dimensional mouthferl and balanve is great



I also love FLV Red Burley. Anything that needs a tobacco boost, thats my go to at 0.5-1%.

FLV Kentucky Blend gives a strong ash effect. Not a flavour I usually want. I seldomly use it at 0.25%. But nothing more. Although some have used it higher.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> Which ones specifically, i like pipe tobacco, cavendish burley and kentucky profile so far?


It is really difficult to describe tobacco flavours and associate them to the names like Kentucky and Burley for me.
If you are referring to Flavorah and Inawera Tobacco flavours I can relate but if you took Inawera Cavendish vs Flavorah Cavendish, they are miles apart in the flavour department.

Based on the above, I'd recommend the following
Magic Mix - Sweetish tobacco with a raisin finish to it
Congress - Grassy ciga-like type flavour (Not my favourite tobacco profile but this one was actually pretty good)

I wanted to recommend Deluxe and Indian Tobacco but unfortunately they no longer seem to be stocked by our local vendors which is a pity.

As far as Flavorah tobaccos go, this is my "Must Have" List
Red Burley,
Kentucky Blend,
Cured Tobacco,
Tatanka,
Native
There are some new ones that FLV have released, I hope local vendors will stock soon.

Other flavours I've enjoyed
Cuban Cigar Tobacco Absolute (INW) (Not the normal Cuban Cigar, must be the Absolute version)
Western (TFA)
Tobacco Additive (FE)
Cubano (TFA)
Tobacco Symphony (INW)

The list is longer but this is all I could remember without going through my stash.
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> It is really difficult to describe tobacco flavours and associate them to the names like Kentucky and Burley for me.
> If you are referring to Flavorah and Inawera Tobacco flavours I can relate but if you took Inawera Cavendish vs Flavorah Cavendish, they are miles apart in the flavour department.
> 
> Based on the above, I'd recommend the following
> Magic Mix - Sweetish tobacco with a raisin finish to it
> Congress - Grassy ciga-like type flavour (Not my favourite tobacco profile but this one was actually pretty good)
> 
> I wanted to recommend Deluxe and Indian Tobacco but unfortunately they no longer seem to be stocked by our local vendors which is a pity.
> 
> As far as Flavorah tobaccos go, this is my "Must Have" List
> Red Burley,
> Kentucky Blend,
> Cured Tobacco,
> Tatanka,
> Native
> There are some new ones that FLV have released, I hope local vendors will stock soon.
> 
> Other flavours I've enjoyed
> Cuban Cigar Tobacco Absolute (INW) (Not the normal Cuban Cigar, must be the Absolute version)
> Western (TFA)
> Tobacco Additive (FE)
> Cubano (TFA)
> Tobacco Symphony (INW)
> 
> The list is longer but this is all I could remember without going through my stash.
> Hope this helps



...you tried those Pure flavours yet ?


----------



## GSM500

vicTor said:


> ...you tried those Pure flavours yet ?


Nothing more than a knuckle test so far, the NET one stands out on that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Adephi said:


> I also love FLV Red Burley. Anything that needs a tobacco boost, thats my go to at 0.5-1%.
> 
> FLV Kentucky Blend gives a strong ash effect. Not a flavour I usually want. I seldomly use it at 0.25%. But nothing more. Although some have used it higher.



Flv kentucky blend i mix at 3 percent with flv cream at 0.4 prevent and its very nice, i dont get the ash but it needs 3 weeks to shine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

vicTor said:


> ...you tried those Pure flavours yet ?


Which flavours are these? Is this purulim tobacco, the forums rate it highly reddit etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

BUSDRIVER said:


> Which flavours are these? Is this purulim tobacco, the forums rate it highly reddit etc



hi, no, I'm talking about Pure+ flavours, check it out https://flawlessvapedistro.co.za/collections/pure-flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> Updates,
> 
> Week 1 steep
> 
> Dark for pipe, 2.5% solo, this one started out very alcohlic for me the smokiness pipe flavour is rearing its head, must g9 back for another 2 weeks steep, but definately interesting, it could use some ashiness
> 
> Am4a very interesting aromatic at 4 percwnt, rum and dark fruity notes can vape it solo but for me this lacks any pipe or tobacco, and no smokiness, think of this as a aromatic top not and mid note, i thinks this needs 1 percent of dnb or dark for pipe
> 
> Inw cherry cigar - think this needs more time, no cigar and the cherry is washed out at 2% solo, underwhelming and bland
> 
> Red burley flv, winner! and see this paiting with fw hazelnut and tfa pistachio, pairs well with flv cured
> 
> Flv native expected more ,might need more time, kind of 1 dimensional.
> 
> SHYNDOS Blavk forrest bacco is very very nice indeed, tatanka plays well with chocolate deautsh, but the tobacco notes are one dimensional mouthferl and balanve is great


Native Tobacco (FLV) is a pretty good tool and I believe it is one of the components of Red Burley (FLV). I mixed it with a touch of Maple Syrup (FA) and Shisha Vanilla (INW) and it tasted pretty close to Red Burley (FLV)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

GSM500 said:


> Native Tobacco (FLV) is a pretty good tool and I believe it is one of the components of Red Burley (FLV). I mixed it with a touch of Maple Syrup (FA) and Shisha Vanilla (INW) and it tasted pretty close to Red Burley (FLV)




@GSM500 what is your favourite most mixed tobacco recipe that you always mix or have in your rotation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500

BUSDRIVER said:


> @GSM500 what is your favourite most mixed tobacco recipe that you always mix or have in your rotation


That has been very difficult to say unfortunately, I have been mixing an a lot of tested mixes for the "Pied Piper" but I can add a couple of these for you.

Fett’s Reward- A Tribute To Boba’s Bounty
Cardinal 2.0
Golden Blend

If I can think of more, I'll add then in here

Cheers

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Just got in some fe captain from blckvapour, testing this at 2% might nees to bumonup ton4% seeing how this steeps, also got some dnb in thwre at 1% so nwes to wait for the steep time...


----------



## Cornelius

GSM500 said:


> That has been very difficult to say unfortunately, I have been mixing an a lot of tested mixes for the "Pied Piper" but I can add a couple of these for you.
> 
> Fett’s Reward- A Tribute To Boba’s Bounty
> Cardinal 2.0
> Golden Blend
> 
> If I can think of more, I'll add then in here
> 
> Cheers


Hi GSM. Thanks for sharing the recipes. 

Where did you find Flavor Jungle ?


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Happy to feedback that i Single tested:

1 - Inw Black for pipe ( managed to get stock from Flavour mill) Solid at around 3-3.5% works well with DNB - Nice , not as potent as Dark for pipe it lacks ashy taste but it has a smokiness to it ,
2 - Inw Don Hill - Flat and bland may need a long steep at 3.5%
3- Fe Captain - 2% - Wowo 4 days into a steep and this is just so nice , maple and earthy pipe tobacco - not sweet just smooth , but you can taste the tobacco its not in the background - i can see myself vaping this all the time , will increase the mix percentage to 45 and see how it evolves, WOW
FA oak wood and Fa Black fire are nice additives at 0.3% each , and i need to still mix and test out TFA red oak 

I have some Brigade 2506 steeping - althoyugh i could not find Inw Ta cuban so i subbed it with Inw Cuban cigar - will have to see how it steeps out 
Also tried Cam light recipe from blck vapour and its very nice as well


----------



## Paul33

anyone tried the tobacco road one shots from the flavour mill?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

Paul33 said:


> anyone tried the tobacco road one shots from the flavour mill?


I actually have the TR Black Cherry tobacco steeping, off the knuckle wasnt too impressive, the Cherry is is not a dry inw style its more of a fruity , will report back in 2 weeks to see if i get any tobacco out of it ,

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER

BUSDRIVER said:


> I actually have the TR Black Cherry tobacco steeping, off the knuckle wasnt too impressive, the Cherry is is not a dry inw style its more of a fruity , will report back in 2 weeks to see if i get any tobacco out of it ,


The tr black cherry is very nice at 50/50 in my dwarw 16mm mtl, needs 5 weeks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

